# (SPOILERS!) Secret Santa FOR NAILS 2013 Presents Revealed!



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 23, 2013)

I hear that some gifts have started shipping... so here is a thread, just in case! 

Can't wait to see the pretties!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 23, 2013)

Subbing for updates.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Excited!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 23, 2013)

Subbing for updates. Wrapping mine tonight


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 23, 2013)

Subbing for updates. Mailing mine to my girl on Monday! Exciting!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 23, 2013)

subbing too! can't wait!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow time is quickly passing.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Im not participating on this SS but I love seeing what people get.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine won't be going out for about a week but I can't wait to see everyone's presents!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to make sure everyone knows the regular shipping dates starting Dec 1st are still on! You do NOT have to start shipping gifts just because the reveal thread is up! I will not be shipping my gift until at least the 2nd (the 1st is on a Sunday anyway. NO ONE is shipping on the 1st!), so I'm hoping no one feels pressured to send their gifts early!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 24, 2013)

I think I'm gonna wait a little bit (but not too long!) just because I would like for mine to get mine to get her present closer to Christmas!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm gonna wait a little bit (but not too long!) just because I would like for mine to get mine to get her present closer to Christmas!
I might end up doing this depending on my set up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will most likely send it off the second week of Dec. Can't wait to see what people receive !


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 25, 2013)

My intention is to mail on the 10th.  In reality you can take off the zero on that number...I'm pretty hopeless as a supriser.  I love being surprised but I can't keep my face shut when it comes to surprising others....which is why I know I will be weak-willed when it comes to waiting to send out my present.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 26, 2013)

At this point I'm planning to mail tomorrow.   I got everything boxed up and packaged last night.  Because I've got to get it out my house where I quit changing my mind.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm planning to mail tomorrow.   I got everything boxed up and packaged last night.  Because I've got to get it out my house where I quit changing my mind.




Hahaha, I keep changing my mind too.  Maybe mailing it is a great solution!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha, I keep changing my mind too.  Maybe mailing it is a great solution!

I know right.  I am mostly done with my all of my shopping except for my husband.  He is the most impossible person in the world to shop for.  



  So I'm hoping if I get these two boxes out, it will clear up space in my head so that I can come up with him a present.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm planning to mail tomorrow.   I got everything boxed up and packaged last night.  Because I've got to get it out my house where I quit changing my mind.





Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha, I keep changing my mind too.  Maybe mailing it is a great solution!

I'm starting to turn into this - mailing earlier does sound better even though I know mine will go out next week when I have some free time. Until then, I'll be constantly changing my mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Nov 26, 2013)

I got a box for my gifts that is shaped like a mailbox and it says "Don't open til Christmas" right on the front.  It's the cutest thing ever.  I am shipping it as soon as my gifts get here (which very well may be after 12/01) because I am not going to take any chances with the mail.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a box for my gifts that is shaped like a mailbox and it says "Don't open til Christmas" right on the front.  It's the cutest thing ever.  I am shipping it as soon as my gifts get here (which very well may be after 12/01) because I am not going to take any chances with the mail. 
That sounds too cute!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 26, 2013)

subbing for updates though I will not be shipping for at least a week.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 27, 2013)

So I posted in the ' normal' SS thread, but it was actually my nails package, so apoogies for those of you who may need to read essentially the same thing twice.

I got the most amazingly thoughtful and heartfelt gift from @trekkersangel tonight.  She has done a 25 days of christmas set-up and I will get to open one a day starting December 1st.  She was also kind enough to include a toy for my cats that they LOVEEEEE (will try to post a pic of them with the toy they are currently being embarrassing and fighting over it.

I am truly touched and overwhelmed by her gift.  I have literally cried about how awesome it is.  I will try to post pics as I open things and one of the unopened beautifully wrapped gifts when I can.

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 28, 2013)

updates


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 28, 2013)

> So I posted in the ' normal' SS thread, but it was actually my nails package, so apoogies for those of you who may need to read essentially the same thing twice. I got the most amazingly thoughtful and heartfelt gift from @trekkersangel Â tonight. Â She has done a 25 days of christmas set-up and I will get to open one a day starting December 1st. Â She was also kind enough to include a toy for my cats that they LOVEEEEE (will try to post a pic of them with the toy they are currently being embarrassing and fighting over it. I am truly touched and overwhelmed by her gift. Â I have literally cried about how awesome it is. Â I will try to post pics as I open things and one of the unopened beautifully wrapped gifts when I can. THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH.


 How cute and what a fun idea! 25 days of spoilers is a great gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How cute and what a fun idea! 25 days of spoilers is a great gift





Yeah I am dying.  I never even could have dreamed I'd get something so thoughtful, though it's making me doubt whether my own gifts are good enough.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

> Yeah I am dying. Â I never even could have dreamed I'd get something so thoughtful, though it's making me doubt whether my own gifts are good enough.


 Of course they are.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 28, 2013)

> > How cute and what a fun idea! 25 days of spoilers is a great gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Yeah I am dying. Â I never even could have dreamed I'd get something so thoughtful, though it's making me doubt whether my own gifts are good enough.


 They Are Good Enough.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I am dying.  I never even could have dreamed I'd get something so thoughtful, though it's making me doubt whether my own gifts are good enough.

Stop beating yourself up, now. Stop comparing your thoughtful gifts to what you have been gifted with. This isn't a competition to see who can give the best gifts.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 28, 2013)

> Stop beating yourself up, now. Stop comparing your thoughtful gifts to what you have been gifted with. This isn't a competition to see who can give the best gifts.


 Exactly what she said! I didn't put that gift together for you to make you feel bad. I put it together because you are an absolutely fabulous person. I wanted you to feel special &amp; wonderful. And because you are who you are (wonderful &amp; amazing in every way), your gift is going to be amazing for your Santee! Don't double guess yourself &amp; don't worry. I know you're going to be great!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

I forgot to tell my nail person it was the nail Santa. I hope they can figure it out.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 1, 2013)

So I'm on day one of my opening binge, and I've got 2 Butter Londons- my first. I'm over the moon.  They are Cheeky Chops and Blagger.  I actually don' t have any yellow polish either, so this is my first yellow and I am psyched to add it to my collection.  I absolutely love the rich blue color that Blagger is too.  My biggest problem is deciding which one to wear first!

Stock Photos from the internet as a stand in until I find my still MIA camera:


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 1, 2013)

Whoa! That is amazing! That's just day 1? Wow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And blue and gold are my school colors.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

> So I'm on day one of my opening binge, and I've got 2 Butter Londons- my first. I'm over the moon. Â They are Cheeky Chops and Blagger. Â I actually don' t have any yellow polish either, so this is my first yellow and I am psyched to add it to my collection. Â I absolutelyÂ love the rich blue color that Blagger is too. Â My biggest problem is deciding which one to wear first! Stock Photos from the internet as a stand in until I find my still MIA camera:


 That yellow is really pretty!


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Man, those are two great polishes.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a little present from a lovely lady here on MUT who is not my real Secret Santa, just a sweet and generous person.  I'm so excited, I just want to show everyone.  Scallywag has been a polish I've wanted since forever and Christian Dior nail creme!  Holy Wow!

Thank you, @Christa W


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm on day one of my opening binge, and I've got 2 Butter Londons- my first. I'm over the moon.  They are Cheeky Chops and Blagger.  I actually don' t have any yellow polish either, so this is my first yellow and I am psyched to add it to my collection.  I absolutely love the rich blue color that Blagger is too.  My biggest problem is deciding which one to wear first!

Stock Photos from the internet as a stand in until I find my still MIA camera:






 I can't wait to see day 2!  What a wonderful present!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa! That is amazing! That's just day 1? Wow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That yellow is really pretty!
Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man, those are two great polishes.
Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I can't wait to see day 2!  What a wonderful present!

Yeah, I already knew that I was SOOO lucky in terms of my Santa, but these two polishes alone are pretty much fulfilling all my dreams- I'd have been happy to just get them and maybe a few teeeeny tiny extras! I've wanted to try BL _forever_ but could never justify the cost  even when they are on sale when I already have so much polish.

Thank you, @trekkersangel ! You really are making my holiday dreams come true 



 

And @DonnaD it is almost impossible to be good and wait for day 2 lol.  I am rediscovering willpower!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And @DonnaD it is almost impossible to be good and wait for day 2 lol.  I am rediscovering willpower!
I honestly don't know if I could restrain myself!  I'd have to have my husband hide it or better yet, take it to work with him and bring me one a day lol.  I'm a lost cause.

That is one seriously marvelous present though.  You SS must be one of those organised ladies who shops all year long and squirrels things away for Xmas time!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 1, 2013)

> I honestly don't know if I could restrain myself! Â I'd have to have my husband hide it or better yet, take it to work with him and bring me one a day lol. Â I'm a lost cause. That is one seriously marvelous present though. Â You SS must be one of those organised ladies who shops all year long and squirrels things away for Xmas time!


 Yup Donna! That's pretty much me in a nutshell. I buy stuff all year long &amp; then when the nail secret Santa popped up &amp; I read tulosai's list I was literally jumping for joy. I had SO much I could give her. And then I could spend the "budget" (&amp; I use that term loosely) for some really great things she is going to love! Am I making it any easier to NOT open the rest of your presents? Ha ha ha. I'm glad you like your polishes. I hope you like everything else I sent too. You were extremely fun to shop for.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a little present from a lovely lady here on MUT who is not my real Secret Santa, just a sweet and generous person.  I'm so excited, I just want to show everyone.  Scallywag has been a polish I've wanted since forever and Christian Dior nail creme!  Holy Wow!

Thank you, @Christa W 









The Dior is amazing. I splurged a while ago on one, and use it before I go to bed. Even with using cuticle balm in the day, I can tell when I skip a night of use on this gem. If you haven't used it before, be warned that it is on the sticky side and a litle bit goes a loooooong way. Enjoy!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 1, 2013)

> So I'm on day one of my opening binge, and I've got 2 Butter Londons- my first. I'm over the moon. Â They are Cheeky Chops and Blagger. Â I actually don' t have any yellow polish either, so this is my first yellow and I am psyched to add it to my collection. Â I absolutelyÂ love the rich blue color that Blagger is too. Â My biggest problem is deciding which one to wear first! Stock Photos from the internet as a stand in until I find my still MIA camera:


 Those are both great, you have an awesome Santa!! Can't wait to see tomorrow!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks all I am so excited! I am wearing Cheeky Chops now with Julep 'Jordan' as a glitter top coat and I am not going to lie, it looks AWESOME. I might try to use the color to do some bumble bee nail art come spring... if I can wait that long to try it 






I probably won't open gift two until I'm home from work tomorrow but we'll see if I make it that long 



 I'll keep you all updated... so updated you may start to get annoyed


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2013)

Updates


----------



## tulosai (Dec 2, 2013)

Yaaay day two! I did _not _ make it till I got home from work 





My present today is Bondi 'Top of the Rock'. I am SO excited about this one because 1) it is a gray and I have wanted a gray for like months yet somehow never gotten one, so this is actually my first gray (despite how much polish I have, this is actually making me realize how much I don't have) 2) It is my FIRST BONDI believe it or not and 3) it is a gorgeous color 



. I LOVE grays!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaaay day two! I did _not _ make it till I got home from work 





My present today is Bondi 'Top of the Rock'. I am SO excited about this one because 1) it is a gray and I have wanted a gray for like months yet somehow never gotten one, so this is actually my first gray (despite how much polish I have, this is actually making me realize how much I don't have) 2) It is my FIRST BONDI believe it or not and 3) it is a gorgeous color 



. I LOVE grays!





Thanks, for taking the time to share your gifts with us. It's fun to see what you get to unwrap each day.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a little present from a lovely lady here on MUT who is not my real Secret Santa, just a sweet and generous person.  I'm so excited, I just want to show everyone.  Scallywag has been a polish I've wanted since forever and Christian Dior nail creme!  Holy Wow!

Thank you, @Christa W 








You are very welcome.  Treat those overworked hands!  You deserve a little pampering.  I can't wait to see the polish on you.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm on day one of my opening binge, and I've got 2 Butter Londons- my first. I'm over the moon.  They are Cheeky Chops and Blagger.  I actually don' t have any yellow polish either, so this is my first yellow and I am psyched to add it to my collection.  I absolutely love the rich blue color that Blagger is too.  My biggest problem is deciding which one to wear first!

Stock Photos from the internet as a stand in until I find my still MIA camera:






Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a little present from a lovely lady here on MUT who is not my real Secret Santa, just a sweet and generous person.  I'm so excited, I just want to show everyone.  Scallywag has been a polish I've wanted since forever and Christian Dior nail creme!  Holy Wow!

Thank you, @Christa W 








Wow there are some truly amazing ladies here on MUT!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaaay day two! I did _not _ make it till I got home from work 





My present today is Bondi 'Top of the Rock'. I am SO excited about this one because 1) it is a gray and I have wanted a gray for like months yet somehow never gotten one, so this is actually my first gray (despite how much polish I have, this is actually making me realize how much I don't have) 2) It is my FIRST BONDI believe it or not and 3) it is a gorgeous color 



. I LOVE grays!




That's a nice gray.


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaaay day two! I did _not _ make it till I got home from work 





My present today is Bondi 'Top of the Rock'. I am SO excited about this one because 1) it is a gray and I have wanted a gray for like months yet somehow never gotten one, so this is actually my first gray (despite how much polish I have, this is actually making me realize how much I don't have) 2) It is my FIRST BONDI believe it or not and 3) it is a gorgeous color 



. I LOVE grays!




Nice! I have a few Bondis and really like them, but don't have any greys. Looking forward to seeing day #3!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, for taking the time to share your gifts with us. It's fun to see what you get to unwrap each day.





Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a nice gray.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! I have a few Bondis and really like them, but don't have any greys. Looking forward to seeing day #3!


Thanks all! Needless to say I LOVE my santa! I am dying to get home and open day 3.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, for taking the time to share your gifts with us. It's fun to see what you get to unwrap each day.





Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a nice gray.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! I have a few Bondis and really like them, but don't have any greys. Looking forward to seeing day #3!


Thanks all! Needless to say I LOVE my santa! I am dying to get home and open day 3.

Cant wait to see what you get.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2013)

Today I got a bunch of super fun non-nail related goodies 





My favorite thing from today so far is some Philosophy Candy Cane high-gloss.  Tasty and shiny!

There is also an AMAZING Starlooks silver eyeliner, a wonderful nude Em lipstick (had never heard of Em before but this stuff is awesome!), a face mask, a hair mask, some Ojon!! and 2 gorgeous eyeshadows!!

Thank you Santa! I truly don't deserve all this awesome!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 3, 2013)

> Today I got a bunch of super fun non-nail related goodiesÂ :icon_razz My favorite thing from today so far is some Philosophy Candy Cane high-gloss. Â Tasty and shiny! There is also an AMAZING Starlooks silver eyeliner, a wonderful nude Em polish (had never heard of Em before but this stuff is awesome!), a face mask, a hair mask, some Ojon!! and 2 gorgeous eyeshadows!! Thank you Santa! I truly don't deserve all this awesome!


 The highlight of my day is waiting for you to open your next package. I think I'm having more fun than you are. I'm glad you are liking everything. I know I'm the nail Santa, but I couldn't resist a few fun beauty items to add to the mix. Enjoy, &amp; you totally do deserve all the awesome!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Today I got a bunch of super fun non-nail related goodiesÂ :icon_razz My favorite thing from today so far is some Philosophy Candy Cane high-gloss. Â Tasty and shiny! There is also an AMAZING Starlooks silver eyeliner, a wonderful nude Em polish (had never heard of Em before but this stuff is awesome!), a face mask, a hair mask, some Ojon!! and 2 gorgeous eyeshadows!! Thank you Santa! I truly don't deserve all this awesome!


 Another awesome gift! And I'm so glad someone else put in some non-nail items. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 4, 2013)

I mailed my box out on Sun and am stalking the tracking to see how quickly it gets to my person. Can't wait to see everyone's gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I got a bunch of super fun non-nail related goodies 





My favorite thing from today so far is some Philosophy Candy Cane high-gloss.  Tasty and shiny!

There is also an AMAZING Starlooks silver eyeliner, a wonderful nude Em lipstick (had never heard of Em before but this stuff is awesome!), a face mask, a hair mask, some Ojon!! and 2 gorgeous eyeshadows!!

Thank you Santa! I truly don't deserve all this awesome!
Great gifts! Cant wait to see day 4!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great gifts! Cant wait to see day 4!
Thanks all



 you are awesome!! I can't wait to start seeing other people's gifts too!

For day 4 I got a Julep base coat and quick dry topcoat! The timing of the base coat is very good- I am almost out of my go-to base coat- and the timing of the top coat is actually good too- I recently got a Seche vite to replace another top coat, but honestly, it dries tooooo fast for me- I don't know how you ladies get it done.  So I am super super pumped to try these!!! Thanks again Santa


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you to my SS Nails Wendy (secretlyhoarding) for the lovely package today! I was going to send you a message, but I can't seem to find your username on here. I'm tired tonight, so I'm not sure if I am just having a ditzy moment. The package and wrapping job was so pretty. And, I loved the very thoughtful card. I have had everything sitting on my bed now for an hour. I haven't decided if I am going to open it yet or not. I think I may just open one item a day and stretch it out. But, I am also slowly dying of curiosity. Hmm. Decisions. My boyfriend was just encouraging me to open it, but we will see. Haha. I have had a ton of packages coming this week from my Black Friday &amp; Cyber Monday shopping. So, I nearly missed this sitting on the counter when I got home tonight. After a very hectic and semi-stressful day at work, it was such a pleasant surprise. I am SOOO glad I got my post count up and decided to participate last minute. Feeling blessed! You lovely MUT ladies have really added to my holiday cheer this year. This has been such a fun process, and I feel like the fun is only starting. Edit: I finally figured it out. thank you, @Secrethoarder ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 4, 2013)

@NittanyLionGRRL.. I can't wait to see all your goodies. The wrapping is very lovely. I don't know how you ladies do it. I think I will be too excited to wait.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have had everything sitting on my bed now for an hour. I haven't decided if I am going to open it yet or not. I think I may just open one item a day and stretch it out. But, I am also slowly dying of curiosity. Hmm. Decisions. My boyfriend was just encouraging me to open it, but we will see. Haha.
OPEN IT!!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 4, 2013)

I opened one gift tonight...




My first Essie polish in my collection! In The Cabana, from the 2013 Resort Collection. Wow! LOVE it. The funniest thing is that I actually have had the mini set sitting in my Amazon cart for a few weeks. I had been looking at Essie colors, because I live pastel shades. This is such a pretty color. I agree with your card... We have very similar tastes! Wow. Excited for the rest, but I think I am going to save for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Thank you to my SS Nails Wendy (secretlyhoarding) for the lovely package today! I was going to send you a message, but I can't seem to find your username on here. I'm tired tonight, so I'm not sure if I am just having a ditzy moment. The package and wrapping job was so pretty. And, I loved the very thoughtful card.
 
Beautiful!   I suck at wrapping so my gift looks nothing like that lol.

There is no way I'd be able to wait to open one a day.  I'm a total instant gratification slut.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 5, 2013)

I should be getting ready for work, but I had to open another this morning... In The Mood - Ditsy - Hot Pink to Light Pink Thermal ... WOW! SOOO excited. I had never heard of that brand. And, I really wanted Thermals!!! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I should be getting ready for work, but I had to open another this morning...

In The Mood - Ditsy - Hot Pink to Light Pink Thermal ...

WOW! SOOO excited. I had never heard of that brand. And, I really wanted Thermals!!!

Thank you!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 5, 2013)

OMG!!!! My SS nails is tgooberbutt who spoiled me like crazy!!! I feel so lucky to have had such a fantastic Santa! I wish I could post a pictue of all m goodies now, but I promise to post one when I get to work tomorrow! I will say that I am wearing my Jouer gloss, eating my Chuao, and planning which polish (out of FIVE) and which topcoat (out of THREE) to use!!!! You are so wonderful!!! Thank you so much!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Thank you to my SS Nails Wendy (secretlyhoarding) for the lovely package today! I was going to send you a message, but I can't seem to find your username on here. I'm tired tonight, so I'm not sure if I am just having a ditzy moment. The package and wrapping job was so pretty. And, I loved the very thoughtful card.

I have had everything sitting on my bed now for an hour. I haven't decided if I am going to open it yet or not. I think I may just open one item a day and stretch it out. But, I am also slowly dying of curiosity. Hmm. Decisions. My boyfriend was just encouraging me to open it, but we will see. Haha.

I have had a ton of packages coming this week from my Black Friday &amp; Cyber Monday shopping. So, I nearly missed this sitting on the counter when I got home tonight. After a very hectic and semi-stressful day at work, it was such a pleasant surprise. I am SOOO glad I got my post count up and decided to participate last minute. Feeling blessed!

You lovely MUT ladies have really added to my holiday cheer this year. This has been such a fun process, and I feel like the fun is only starting.

Edit: I finally figured it out. thank you, @Secrethoarder ...





YAY! You're very welcome. I'm so excited for you to open everything!! I really didn't think anyone would have the restraint to open them one at a time (lord knows I don't), so some of the items are super small gifts/extras. You're probably better off just opening them all at once


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 5, 2013)

> YAY! You're very welcome. I'm so excited for you to open everything!!Â I really didn't think anyoneÂ would have the restraint to open them one at a time (lord knows I don't), so some of the items are super small gifts/extras. You're probably better off just opening them all at onceÂ :laughs:


 Yes! All at once! I second that motion! We want to see the pretties!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 5, 2013)

It's funny because... I am totally the girl that looks at all the spoiler threads for my subscription boxes. And, I am really bad at keeping secrets. And, I hate surprises. So, this is definitely not like me. Haha. But, for some reason, it's giving me something to look forward to this week. I have had such craziness at work. I opened another one when I got home tonight. I think I am just going to continue opening slowly, but I am betting I will be done this weekend. Tonight's pretty: Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle



I LOVED the hand written tag. I have never tried this brand before, so this is excellent. Love the scent! I actually have apple cider in my fridge right now. It's one of my favorite fall treats. Yum! And, as my wish list said, I love candles.


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's funny because... I am totally the girl that looks at all the spoiler threads for my subscription boxes. And, I am really bad at keeping secrets. And, I hate surprises. So, this is definitely not like me. Haha.

But, for some reason, it's giving me something to look forward to this week. I have had such craziness at work. I opened another one when I got home tonight. I think I am just going to continue opening slowly, but I am betting I will be done this weekend.

Tonight's pretty: Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle





I LOVED the hand written tag. I have never tried this brand before, so this is excellent. Love the scent! I actually have apple cider in my fridge right now. It's one of my favorite fall treats. Yum! And, as my wish list said, I love candles.
Yea! Love the sound of that candle, as it sounds yummy! I'm a sucker for candles and have a ton that I haven't gotten around to burning yet, but can't seem to resist buying more. Looking forward to seeing what you open next!


----------



## secrethoarder (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's funny because... I am totally the girl that looks at all the spoiler threads for my subscription boxes. And, I am really bad at keeping secrets. And, I hate surprises. So, this is definitely not like me. Haha.

But, for some reason, it's giving me something to look forward to this week. I have had such craziness at work. I opened another one when I got home tonight. I think I am just going to continue opening slowly, but I am betting I will be done this weekend.

Tonight's pretty: Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle





I LOVED the hand written tag. I have never tried this brand before, so this is excellent. Love the scent! I actually have apple cider in my fridge right now. It's one of my favorite fall treats. Yum! And, as my wish list said, I love candles.

You're going to love Goose Creek! In my opinion, the scent is much better than Yankee Candles (sorry, Yankee fans!).

Also, I should thank you for your ultra-detailed and amazing wishlist!

Shopping for you was so easy; as I read each line I was getting more and more like "omg, we're the same person!!"


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 5, 2013)

I sent out my SS gift. I think it's gonna take a bit though because the PO woman said it needed to go the slowest way possible (by truck) due to the fact that there is nail polish in the box.

Anyone else encounter this problem?


----------



## alterkate (Dec 6, 2013)

Subbing for updates! I've been kind of MIA for the last week or so, but I'm all set to wrap and ship to my Santee this weekend. And I got a message from a Helpful Elf saying my package is on it's way!! Thanks Santa! I'm super excited to see what I'm getting, and even more excited to see my Santee open hers!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's funny because... I am totally the girl that looks at all the spoiler threads for my subscription boxes. And, I am really bad at keeping secrets. And, I hate surprises. So, this is definitely not like me. Haha.

But, for some reason, it's giving me something to look forward to this week. I have had such craziness at work. I opened another one when I got home tonight. I think I am just going to continue opening slowly, but I am betting I will be done this weekend.

Tonight's pretty: Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle





I LOVED the hand written tag. I have never tried this brand before, so this is excellent. Love the scent! I actually have apple cider in my fridge right now. It's one of my favorite fall treats. Yum! And, as my wish list said, I love candles.
LOVE!!!  The little note is almost better than the candle!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent out my SS gift. I think it's gonna take a bit though because the PO woman said it needed to go the slowest way possible (by truck) due to the fact that there is nail polish in the box.

Anyone else encounter this problem?
I've never told them it's polish...ever...so I've never had that problem.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

> I sent out my SS gift. I think it's gonna take a bit though because the PO woman said it needed to go the slowest way possible (by truck) due to the fact that there is nail polish in the box. Anyone else encounter this problem?


 My PO told me the same thing. Flammable items can't go by air, so it's ground shipping.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 6, 2013)

> > Â  I sent out my SS gift. I think it's gonna take a bit though because the PO woman said it needed to go the slowest way possible (by truck) due to the fact that there is nail polish in the box. Anyone else encounter this problem?
> 
> 
> I've never told them it's polish...ever...so I've never had that problem.


 I ship perfume, polish, hairspray, etc. I don't tell the post office. I don't want it to take 3 weeks to get there.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My PO told me the same thing. Flammable items can't go by air, so it's ground shipping.


Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent out my SS gift. I think it's gonna take a bit though because the PO woman said it needed to go the slowest way possible (by truck) due to the fact that there is nail polish in the box.

Anyone else encounter this problem?

I may or may not tell them there is nothing that can catch fire or break in the box.  I usually package it in a baggie if I can and basically make sure if that if it does break there is something to absorb it all and there isn't the risk if you just stuck a bottle in a box.  I find it odd that most nail polish indie companies you buy from ship air and you can take polish with you as a carry on but they want it shipped ground. 

I once sent Tootsie Rolls along with a package of polish.  (it was in a separate baggie) and I didn't tell them there was anything perishable either.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 6, 2013)

> I ship perfume, polish, hairspray, etc. I don't tell the post office. I don't want it to take 3 weeks to get there.


 I'm probably not going to tell them either. I mean, seriously, Julep, Square Hue, they only take a few days (usually) to get where they're going, do you think that stuff goes by ground??


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

I shipped my SS (nails) gifts in a flat rate priority box on Sat. &amp; was told that the package would be delivered by Tues. However, tracking not only shows that it has NOT been delivered but it stopped updating the moment it left my town. I went to the Post Office that I delivered the package from &amp; was told to call Consumer Affairs. When I called I was told that I can file a claim in 30 days. Hello, I don't want to file a claim I want my box!!!Â I'm really hoping that this is all a mistake and the box will get delivered soon. So now I'm wondering if I should put together another box for my Santee? I would feel horrible if the package was "lost" &amp; she has nothing to open for Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea I didn't think they asked you that.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I shipped my SS (nails) gifts in a flat rate priority box on Sat. &amp; was told that the package would be delivered by Tues. However, tracking not only shows that it has NOT been delivered but it stopped updating the moment it left my town. I went to the Post Office that I delivered the package from &amp; was told to call Consumer Affairs. When I called I was told that I can file a claim in 30 days. Hello, I don't want to file a claim I want my box!!! I'm really hoping that this is all a mistake and the box will get delivered soon. So now I'm wondering if I should put together another box for my Santee? I would feel horrible if the package was "lost" &amp; she has nothing to open for Christmas.




 
What do you guys suggest?

So this is a bit doom and gloom, so I am sorry, but I've had extensive experience with the post office unfortunately.

I have to say that (related to the conversation above) it is possible it was discovered that nail polish was in the box and it has been confiscated.  You should know (eventually) if that is what happened though because (if there was a return address) you will be fined. I dunno if the polish will also be returned to you. Disregard this if you did ship ground like you're 'supposed' to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to say too that the only times something stopped updating for more than 3 or 4 days for me, it was lost forever. It's also hard to succeed on a claim- very hard.  Once the Post office lost a textbook I was shipping for close to 100 dollars and they would not ultimately do anything for me since I hadn't purchased insurance.

That all said, I don't really know what to tell you to do?  I guess maybe have an elf contact your santee just to make sure they haven't actually received it as a first step? I think if it is lost it would be nice if you could make her another box but I know money is not limitless?

I am really sorry this is happening to you it is a rough rough situation.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I shipped my SS (nails) gifts in a flat rate priority box on Sat. &amp; was told that the package would be delivered by Tues. However, tracking not only shows that it has NOT been delivered but it stopped updating the moment it left my town. I went to the Post Office that I delivered the package from &amp; was told to call Consumer Affairs. When I called I was told that I can file a claim in 30 days. Hello, I don't want to file a claim I want my box!!! I'm really hoping that this is all a mistake and the box will get delivered soon. So now I'm wondering if I should put together another box for my Santee? I would feel horrible if the package was "lost" &amp; she has nothing to open for Christmas.



 
What do you guys suggest?
I am having nothing but trouble with the USPS since last week.  They delayed at least one package that was 2 day priority mail and they just plain didn't deliver another one to me and told me to go get it. SOOOO... It's a tough call.  I would personally just keep checking it and if you have stuff you can send maybe start to get it together but hold off on sending it just a few more days.  The whole situation just sucks.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

@Animezing I would wait until next Thurs. If package not received and still no word, I would mail off another for Sat. That would be the 14th and deadline since the 15th is a Sunday. I really hope your santee gets there package. That really is a hard pill to swallow. I know money can be tight around the holidays and sooo many packages go missing due to the sheer volume. We will just have to trust that it will find its way.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

> So this is a bit doom and gloom, so I am sorry, but I've had extensive experience with the post office unfortunately. I have to say that (related to the conversation above) it is possible it was discovered that nail polish was in the box and it has been confiscated. Â You should know (eventually) if that is what happened though because (if there was a return address) you will be fined. I dunno if the polish will also be returned to you. Disregard thisÂ if you did ship ground like you're 'supposed' to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to say too that the only times something stopped updating for more than 3 or 4 days for me, it was lost forever. It's also hard to succeed on a claim- very hard. Â Once the Post office lost a textbook I was shipping for close to 100 dollars and they would not ultimately do anything for me since I hadn't purchased insurance. That all said, I don't really know what to tell you to do? Â I guess maybe have an elf contact your santee just to make sure they haven't actually received it as a first step? I think if it is lost it would be nice if you could make her another box but I know money is not limitless? I am really sorry this is happening to you it is a rough rough situation.


 Okay, this scared me. Do you know how much the fine will be?Â


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I didn't know that they fine you for sending polish without disclosure. I guess they must have x-rayed it. How would they have known?


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

To my surprise, I received a package in the mail yesterday. I don't normally get anything but bills so this was truly exciting! However, I was running late for work so I didn't have a chance to open it until afterwards. My favorite part was the outside of the box and how the card was embedded into it!! However I can't show that so I'll move on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler










At first I thought you had sent me a pair of earrings which totally caught me off guard. I thought you may have made a mistake when wrapping. Lol! Soon enough I realized they were just apart of the beautiful little ribbon holding a lovely new bottle in its wrapping. When I opened it I felt a pure and simple joy. Not because I got a gift but rather because someone put a lot of thought and effort into it all. Thank you.



Spoiler










You're so bad! Lol. I should send you some polish named after coal! You're too sweet Donna. I truly appreciate the gift and especially the card. I'll turn a blind eye and pretend I don't know how much you spent but you really shouldn't have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you again from the bottom of my heart. I never would have imagined I'd become apart of such a loving and supportive community. I don't even know which to start with. I'm especially curious about the bottom three of the Nails Inc. When I saw the Butter London I was instantly reminded of wine. Love the color hate the taste. So I bought some bourbon whiskey to go with my mani night (Day off yay!).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You're killing me Donna. &lt;3 I wish I had participated now. I feel so bad not having even been apart of this and receiving something. I tried posting here earlier but there was no button to quote and no place to reply. It turns out the mobile version doesn't show you the pop-up that tells you this is part of a group you need to join to be able to post in. Thank you again Donna. I know where you live now. I will have my gift revenge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am having nothing but trouble with the USPS since last week.  They delayed at least one package that was 2 day priority mail and they just plain didn't deliver another one to me and told me to go get it. SOOOO... It's a tough call.  I would personally just keep checking it and if you have stuff you can send maybe start to get it together but hold off on sending it just a few more days.  The whole situation just sucks.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Animezing I would wait until next Thurs. If package not received and still no word, I would mail off another for Sat. That would be the 14th and deadline since the 15th is a Sunday. I really hope your santee gets there package. That really is a hard pill to swallow. I know money can be tight around the holidays and sooo many packages go missing due to the sheer volume. We will just have to trust that it will find its way.
I hope you're right &amp; the box is just delayed.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

If I were the Santee and the package had gone missing I would be 100% happy with a wrapped up bottle or two from your stash and a note explaining what had happened. Hugs to you!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

I often have issues with the PO, but they've definitely been worse this week.  I guess the huge volume of web sales over the weekend really are causing some issues.  A lot of times, my packages get to my local sort facility and then spin around there for DAYS (even after they say they have "departed" the sort facility) before they are finally sent to my local PO.

Start here:

http://faq.usps.com/adaptivedesktop/faq.jsp?ef=USPSFAQ&amp;dest=EmailUs

Tell them it's a problem "receiving mail" so you can put in the package ID.  If it has -- for some reason -- been sitting around the PO or a sort facility, that may give it the butt-kick it needs to get moving.  It has happened so many times to me that I'm beginning to think that there's a bin with packages that "look interesting" that sit aside somewhere at the PO waiting to see if anyone asks about them.  I think too many people are too quick to call the merchant, who will usually just resend the item eventually if there's no proof that it was delivered, rather than trying to get the USPS to find it.

Filing a claim only comes later, when it's absolutely, irretrievably lost.

In the meantime, I'd have an "elf" contact your Santee to explain the situation.  I'm sure something can be worked out among you all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I were the Santee and the package had gone missing I would be 100% happy with a wrapped up bottle or two from your stash and a note explaining what had happened. Hugs to you!
Me too! I absolutely would not expect you to replace the whole gift and send it a second time.  @Animezing So sorry this happened to you!  It's my fear every time I go to USPS.  Fingers crossed that it pops up very soon!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't know that they fine you for sending polish without disclosure. I guess they must have x-rayed it. How would they have known?
I didn't know either. Otherwise, I would have ordered through Nordstrom's and have them ship out he polish. I think if it doesn't update soon that's probably what I'll end up doing.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

@Parasoul that was a nice surprise and gifts. Enjoy your mani and cocktails!!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I were the Santee and the package had gone missing I would be 100% happy with a wrapped up bottle or two from your stash and a note explaining what had happened. Hugs to you!


Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I often have issues with the PO, but they've definitely been worse this week.  I guess the huge volume of web sales over the weekend really are causing some issues.  A lot of times, my packages get to my local sort facility and then spin around there for DAYS (even after they say they have "departed" the sort facility) before they are finally sent to my local PO.

Start here:

http://faq.usps.com/adaptivedesktop/faq.jsp?ef=USPSFAQ&amp;dest=EmailUs

Tell them it's a problem "receiving mail" so you can put in the package ID.  If it has -- for some reason -- been sitting around the PO or a sort facility, that may give it the butt-kick it needs to get moving.  It has happened so many times to me that I'm beginning to think that there's a bin with packages that "look interesting" that sit aside somewhere at the PO waiting to see if anyone asks about them.  I think too many people are too quick to call the merchant, who will usually just resend the item eventually if there's no proof that it was delivered, rather than trying to get the USPS to find it.

Filing a claim only comes later, when it's absolutely, irretrievably lost.

In the meantime, I'd have an "elf" contact your Santee to explain the situation.  I'm sure something can be worked out among you all.

Hope this helps.


Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! I absolutely would not expect you to replace the whole gift and send it a second time.  @Animezing So sorry this happened to you!  It's my fear every time I go to USPS.  Fingers crossed that it pops up very soon! 




Thanks everyone, I'm hoping the box turns up soon.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't know that they fine you for sending polish without disclosure. I guess they must have x-rayed it. How would they have known?
I think how they usually find out (when they do) is that the polish breaks and the smell makes it get pulled for inspection.  Some packages are randomly opened or not randomly if they are suspicious for some reason.  I used to have a lot of my media mail that I'd send get opened to make sure it really was media mail for some reason.

Anyway, I do want to stress that I do not think that this is something that often happens.  I think it is very rare.  However, I do know that it sometimes happens.  My mailman talked to me about it one day when I was trying to send him with some polish.  Since then I've sent most  ground even though it both took longer and cost more because he kind of scared me.  

As for the fine I am not sure of the exact amount? There is a sign in my post office about this but I can't remember it right now. I think it can vary? Probably you also can fight it in the unlikely event that this is what happened, but I am not sure how 





I do want to stress, really, that I am not meaning to scare anyone in any way.  I have never known anyone this personally happened to, I just know it can, hypothetically happen.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

@tulosai thanks for sharing... Great info


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think how they usually find out (when they do) is that the polish breaks and the smell makes it get pulled for inspection.  Some packages are randomly opened or not randomly if they are suspicious for some reason.  I used to have a lot of my media mail that I'd send get opened to make sure it really was media mail for some reason.

Anyway, I do want to stress that I do not think that this is something that often happens.  I think it is very rare.  However, I do know that it sometimes happens.  My mailman talked to me about it one day when I was trying to send him with some polish.  Since then I've sent most  ground even though it both took longer and cost more because he kind of scared me.

As for the fine I am not sure of the exact amount? There is a sign in my post office about this but I can't remember it right now. I think it can vary? Probably you also can fight it in the unlikely event that this is what happened, but I am not sure how 





I do want to stress, really, that I am not meaning to scare anyone in any way.  I have never known anyone this personally happened to, I just know it can, hypothetically happen.
@tulosai thanks for the info. I'm glad you told me about the fine cause it's something I didn't know about and will look into. Hopefully, it's just stuck and if not then I'll just place an order with Nordy's that way I won't have to deal with the whole shipment process.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To my surprise, I received a package in the mail yesterday. I don't normally get anything but bills so this was truly exciting! However, I was running late for work so I didn't have a chance to open it until afterwards.

My favorite part was the outside of the box and how the card was embedded into it!! However I can't show that so I'll move on.






At first I thought you had sent me a pair of earrings which totally caught me off guard. I thought you may have made a mistake when wrapping. Lol! Soon enough I realized they were just apart of the beautiful little ribbon holding a lovely new bottle in its wrapping. When I opened it I felt a pure and simple joy. Not because I got a gift but rather because someone put a lot of thought and effort into it all. Thank you. 


You're so bad! Lol. I should send you some polish named after coal! You're too sweet Donna. I truly appreciate the gift and especially the card. I'll turn a blind eye and pretend I don't know how much you spent but you really shouldn't have.





Thank you again from the bottom of my heart. I never would have imagined I'd become apart of such a loving and supportive community.

I don't even know which to start with. I'm especially curious about the bottom three of the Nails Inc. When I saw the Butter London I was instantly reminded of wine. Love the color hate the taste. So I bought some bourbon whiskey to go with my mani night (Day off yay!).





You're killing me Donna. &lt;3

I wish I had participated now. I feel so bad not having even been apart of this and receiving something. I tried posting here earlier but there was no button to quote and no place to reply. It turns out the mobile version doesn't show you the pop-up that tells you this is part of a group you need to join to be able to post in.

Thank you again Donna. I know where you live now. I will have my gift revenge!



That was so sweet of @DonnaD. The best gifts are always the ones you don't expect. Enjoy your goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 6, 2013)

I had the worst morning... No alarm set, overslept a bit. And, my hair dryer blew up half-way drying my hair. So, I opened a few more SS gifts to cheer myself up. Yay! I love this Sephora perfect pair mini duo. What a cute color combination! Awesome. I actually don't own any Sephora OPI really. So, I am also looking forward to trying this brand. Yay!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm probably not going to tell them either. I mean, seriously, Julep, Square Hue, they only take a few days (usually) to get where they're going, do you think that stuff goes by ground??
I had a couple of Illumasqua in my cart on Sephora and a message popped up that said: Must be sent via UPS Ground.   I had other polish in the cart so I pulled out the Illumasqua and the warning went away.   I'm guessing the 3/5 free polishes don't present a problem?    Anyway I'm going to venture out to the Mall to get the polish sometime next week.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a couple of Illumasqua in my cart on Sephora and a message popped up that said: Must be sent via UPS Ground.   I had other polish in the cart so I pulled out the Illumasqua and the warning went away.   I'm guessing the 3/5 free polishes don't present a problem?    Anyway I'm going to venture out to the Mall to get the polish sometime next week.  
UPS ground is actually pretty fast. That's how shipped my packages. I shipped yesterday and both should be at their destinations by Monday.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 6, 2013)

And, what's better than one Mood / Thermal polish... *THREE*?!?! In addition to a Ditsy, I am also the proud owner of Envious and Blissful. WOW!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am just so spoiled at this point.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 6, 2013)

> And, what's better than one Mood / Thermal polish... *THREE*?!?! In addition to a Ditsy, I am also the proud owner of Envious and Blissful. WOW!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am just so spoiled at this point.


 It's so fun seeing you open your gifts a little at a time. It's Christmas every day at make up talk!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





And, what's better than one Mood / Thermal polish... *THREE*?!?!

In addition to a Ditsy, I am also the proud owner of Envious and Blissful.

WOW!!!









I am just so spoiled at this point.
I've never tried that brand... such pretty colors!!  Love seeing you open yours one at a time.  So much fun!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To my surprise, I received a package in the mail yesterday. I don't normally get anything but bills so this was truly exciting! However, I was running late for work so I didn't have a chance to open it until afterwards.

My favorite part was the outside of the box and how the card was embedded into it!! However I can't show that so I'll move on.






At first I thought you had sent me a pair of earrings which totally caught me off guard. I thought you may have made a mistake when wrapping. Lol! Soon enough I realized they were just apart of the beautiful little ribbon holding a lovely new bottle in its wrapping. When I opened it I felt a pure and simple joy. Not because I got a gift but rather because someone put a lot of thought and effort into it all. Thank you. 


You're so bad! Lol. I should send you some polish named after coal! You're too sweet Donna. I truly appreciate the gift and especially the card. I'll turn a blind eye and pretend I don't know how much you spent but you really shouldn't have.





Thank you again from the bottom of my heart. I never would have imagined I'd become apart of such a loving and supportive community.

I don't even know which to start with. I'm especially curious about the bottom three of the Nails Inc. When I saw the Butter London I was instantly reminded of wine. Love the color hate the taste. So I bought some bourbon whiskey to go with my mani night (Day off yay!).





You're killing me Donna. &lt;3

I wish I had participated now. I feel so bad not having even been apart of this and receiving something. I tried posting here earlier but there was no button to quote and no place to reply. It turns out the mobile version doesn't show you the pop-up that tells you this is part of a group you need to join to be able to post in.

Thank you again Donna. I know where you live now. I will have my gift revenge!



The Butter London was from an ipsy bag or some such.  I didn't buy it special...I just thought you'd like it!   You remind me of my nephew and I've developed a soft spot for you because you're totally adorable lol.  Merry Christmas, Sweetie!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I shipped my SS (nails) gifts in a flat rate priority box on Sat. &amp; was told that the package would be delivered by Tues. However, tracking not only shows that it has NOT been delivered but it stopped updating the moment it left my town. I went to the Post Office that I delivered the package from &amp; was told to call Consumer Affairs. When I called I was told that I can file a claim in 30 days. Hello, I don't want to file a claim I want my box!!! I'm really hoping that this is all a mistake and the box will get delivered soon. So now I'm wondering if I should put together another box for my Santee? I would feel horrible if the package was "lost" &amp; she has nothing to open for Christmas.



 
What do you guys suggest?
My Local Post Office is staffed by ZOMBIES. Please don't stress about the tracking not being updated - for some of the workers, handing them a scanner is like using a laser pointer with a cat on catnip.   I get packages all the time that show statuses like: "Package Not Found","Invalid Tracking Number", "Left Sorting Facility, NJ (I live in Atlanta), and "Sacrificed to Chthulu" when the package is sitting on the kitchen table opened.    

If memory serves on Saturday we were still climbing out of all the flight delays and then we were hit with the ugly weather that people all over the country are dealing with. The USPS uses commercial flights to send mail so they would be affected by the weather and delays as well.   

By the way, if you read their ridiculous terms, they don't actually guarantee that Priority Mail will arrive in 2-3 days.  

MAIL CLASS DELIVERY STANDARD CONTACT CUSTOMER SERVICE AFTER: First-Class MailÂ® 
*2 - 3* days (not guaranteed) 
*5* or more Days from the date of mailing Priority MailÂ® 
*1, 2, or 3* days (not guaranteed) 
*5* or more Days from the date of mailing Priority Mail Expressâ„¢ 
*1 - 2* days (guaranteed) Guaranteed Delivery Date/Time Missed Standard Postâ„¢ 
*2 - 8* days (not guaranteed) 
*14* or more Days from the date of mailing 
Edited to add:  Oh and if the package is lost, you can file a claim and it's like giving your Santee a $50.00 Gift Certificate since all priority mail comes with $50 insurance.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPS ground is actually pretty fast. That's how shipped my packages. I shipped yesterday and both should be at their destinations by Monday. 
I just realized that most of my purchases from Sephora have come UPS Ground - and they are here in just a couple of days.   Thank you for letting me know that.   I am still going to go to the mall because my only interactions for the last week has been snarling at my Mail Woman, Tea with the UPS guy, Posting on Here and conversations about the news with my cats.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I had the worst morning... No alarm set, overslept a bit. And, my hair dryer blew up half-way drying my hair.

So, I opened a few more SS gifts to cheer myself up. Yay!

I love this Sephora perfect pair mini duo. What a cute color combination! Awesome.

I actually don't own any Sephora OPI really. So, I am also looking forward to trying this brand. Yay!
Your Secret Santa loves you lol!  I'm sorry you had such a bad morning but a little present makes everything better!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

I haven't had any issues with things being lost but I've noticed in the last week that some packages have been just a day late...either ones I'm sending or receiving.  I'm putting that down to holiday volume.  My post office is like the best in the world...it pays to live in a tiny town, I guess.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

> The Butter London was from an ipsy bag or some such. Â I didn't buy it special...I just thought you'd like it! Â  You remind me of my nephew and I've developed a soft spot for you because you're totally adorable lol. Â Merry Christmas, Sweetie!


Not adorable. Anything but that. D: I have no idea what an ipsy bag is so I'll assume it was a great deal and the BL was just a dupe of one you already had. It makes me feel better so there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll quit fussing and just accept. Thank you Donna.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

@Animezing Im sorry to hear your having trouble with the shipping, hopefully its moving along and will get safely to your SS. I know just recently I shipped out priority through USPS and it was stuck in one place almost 2 weeks so I had to call around and track the phone number down to the sorting facility. Eventually it arrived safely to the destination but it does make it frustrating. I also have pretty good experience with UPS so I try to use them as often as possible personally.


----------



## secrethoarder (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





And, what's better than one Mood / Thermal polish... *THREE*?!?!

In addition to a Ditsy, I am also the proud owner of Envious and Blissful.

WOW!!!









I am just so spoiled at this point.

Blissful is sooo pretty, you're going to love it! It's a really neutral pale pink/nude when it's warm.

I was so excited to see that you wanted thermals, because I had been wanting to try them also!

And since it was flat rate shipping, it only made sense to buy a bunch...right?


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just realized that most of my purchases from Sephora have come UPS Ground - and they are here in just a couple of days.   Thank you for letting me know that.   I am still going to go to the mall because my only interactions for the last week has been snarling at my Mail Woman, Tea with the UPS guy, Posting on Here and conversations about the news with my cats.    
Your welcome.   And this is totally off topic, but it is finally snowing here!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your welcome.   And this is totally off topic, but it is finally snowing here! 




It finally snowed here not too long ago and I was excited! ....about 3 hours later when it went to below 0, I was over it lol.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It finally snowed here not too long ago and I was excited! ....about 3 hours later when it went to below 0, I was over it lol.
We haven't had any yet and I'm already over it.  I hate winter.  Thank God my father had the foresight to move us the hell out of Newfoundland.  I'd never leave the house and be all reclusive sitting by the stove in 5 cardigans and a blanket.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It finally snowed here not too long ago and I was excited! ....about 3 hours later when it went to below 0, I was over it lol.


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We haven't had any yet and I'm already over it.  I hate winter.  Thank God my father had the foresight to move us the hell out of Newfoundland.  I'd never leave the house and be all reclusive sitting by the stove in 5 cardigans and a blanket.
I hate the cold, but love the snow. It is still in the upper 20's here.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 6, 2013)

add me in to the random surprise gift group, i had to opt out of participating due to finances, so i really wasn't expecting any packages, and when i got home from a very rough day i had a box on my desk, i was confused, i knew i didnt order anything in months...then i saw the card and address label..

my surprise secret santas DonnaD and Christa W

we have the most Awetastical people on MuT!

and of course i opened it, i have no ability to wait on those things.

Got my very first butter london..disco biscuit (i LOVE the name and the color is soooo me....you know me too well,lol)

and butter london cuticle oil, and china glaze Frostbite, and nails inc  icecream &amp; sprinkles collection

AND handmade fingerless gloves(so i can still show off my polish whenever it gets out of the 70s and 80s so i can wear them!

I've been bawling like a baby all afternoon!





oh and the kitties have already "furred" my gloves!! LOL


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol you guys are funny.  I heard them say on the radio this morning that it was -4 with -17 windchill and I remember thinking, really? it felt nice out today.



I guess I'm used to it already!

On the bright side, one of you better get ready for your package, it's being dropped off tomorrow!!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  add me in to the random surprise gift group, i had to opt out of participating due to finances, so i really wasn't expecting any packages, and when i got home from a very rough day i had a box on my desk, i was confused, i knew i didnt order anything in months...then i saw the card and address label..

my surprise secret santas DonnaD and Christa W

we have the most Awetastical people on MuT!

and of course i opened it, i have no ability to wait on those things.

Got my very first butter london..disco biscuit (i LOVE the name and the color is soooo me....you know me too well,lol)

and butter london cuticle oil, and china glaze Frostbite, and nails inc  icecream &amp; sprinkles collection

AND handmade fingerless gloves(so i can still show off my polish whenever it gets out of the 70s and 80s so i can wear them!

I've been bawling like a baby all afternoon!





oh and the kitties have already "furred" my gloves!! LOL
That was very sweet of them!  Donna makes the most precious gloves, and Disco biscuit is such an awesome looking color.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  add me in to the random surprise gift group, i had to opt out of participating due to finances, so i really wasn't expecting any packages, and when i got home from a very rough day i had a box on my desk, i was confused, i knew i didnt order anything in months...then i saw the card and address label..

my surprise secret santas DonnaD and Christa W

we have the most Awetastical people on MuT!

and of course i opened it, i have no ability to wait on those things.

Got my very first butter london..disco biscuit (i LOVE the name and the color is soooo me....you know me too well,lol)

and butter london cuticle oil, and china glaze Frostbite, and nails inc  icecream &amp; sprinkles collection

AND handmade fingerless gloves(so i can still show off my polish whenever it gets out of the 70s and 80s so i can wear them!

I've been bawling like a baby all afternoon!





oh and the kitties have already "furred" my gloves!! LOL

Oooh, so YOU'RE the lucky one with the black fingerless gloves.  They are so beautiful!

DonnaD and Christa, it is so sweet of you guys to be super secret Secret Santas.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





And, what's better than one Mood / Thermal polish... *THREE*?!?!

In addition to a Ditsy, I am also the proud owner of Envious and Blissful.

WOW!!!









I am just so spoiled at this point.

ooohh - thermals.  They are so very pretty!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  add me in to the random surprise gift group, i had to opt out of participating due to finances, so i really wasn't expecting any packages, and when i got home from a very rough day i had a box on my desk, i was confused, i knew i didnt order anything in months...then i saw the card and address label..

my surprise secret santas DonnaD and Christa W

we have the most Awetastical people on MuT!

and of course i opened it, i have no ability to wait on those things.

Got my very first butter london..disco biscuit (i LOVE the name and the color is soooo me....you know me too well,lol)

and butter london cuticle oil, and china glaze Frostbite, and nails inc  icecream &amp; sprinkles collection

AND handmade fingerless gloves(so i can still show off my polish whenever it gets out of the 70s and 80s so i can wear them!

I've been bawling like a baby all afternoon!





oh and the kitties have already "furred" my gloves!! LOL
We had no choice lol.  Santa threatened to pass us over.  It's not like we like you or anything!

Glad you liked everything.  Me and Christa were all super secret ninja santas!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

@lissa1307 Everything is so amazing!! I can't stop staring at those gloves!! and that nails inc ice cream collection? omg! @DonnaDand @Christa W you two are fabulous.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

> add me in to the random surprise gift group, i had to opt out of participating due to finances, so i really wasn't expecting any packages, and when i got home from a very rough day i had a box on my desk, i was confused, i knew i didnt order anything in months...then i saw the card and address label.. my surprise secret santas DonnaD and Christa W we have the most Awetastical people on MuT! and of course i opened it, i have no ability to wait on those things. Got my very first butterÂ london..disco biscuit (i LOVE the name and the color is soooo me....youÂ know me too well,lol) and butter london cuticle oil, and china glaze Frostbite, and nails inc Â icecream &amp;Â sprinkles collection AND handmade fingerless gloves(so i can still show off my polish whenever it gets out of the 70s and 80s so i can wear them! I've been bawling like a baby all afternoon!
> 
> oh and the kitties have already "furred" my gloves!! LOL


Those gloves though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet they'd keep any hands toasty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Donna and Christa totally outdid themselves. I hope you get to be more active soon! I miss your posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy the goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  add me in to the random surprise gift group, i had to opt out of participating due to finances, so i really wasn't expecting any packages, and when i got home from a very rough day i had a box on my desk, i was confused, i knew i didnt order anything in months...then i saw the card and address label..

my surprise secret santas DonnaD and Christa W

we have the most Awetastical people on MuT!

and of course i opened it, i have no ability to wait on those things.

Got my very first butter london..disco biscuit (i LOVE the name and the color is soooo me....you know me too well,lol)

and butter london cuticle oil, and china glaze Frostbite, and nails inc  icecream &amp; sprinkles collection

AND handmade fingerless gloves(so i can still show off my polish whenever it gets out of the 70s and 80s so i can wear them!

I've been bawling like a baby all afternoon!





oh and the kitties have already "furred" my gloves!! LOL
Most of the boards I participate on are all Geeky ... I love the sense of community on here, the generosity and the fun.  I'm glad I wandered over here to lurk on the 'What Nail Polish Are You Wearing" thread.    Y'all are just wonderful.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lissa1307 Everything is so amazing!! I can't stop staring at those gloves!! and that nails inc ice cream collection? omg! @DonnaDand @Christa W you two are fabulous. 
I've been telling people how fabulous I am for years!  It's about time I got some recognition!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lissa1307 Everything is so amazing!! I can't stop staring at those gloves!! and that nails inc ice cream collection? omg! @DonnaDand @Christa W you two are fabulous. 
And you can't really tell in the picture but that yarn is all lit up with diamonds...well, the yarn is totally an oooo shiny! kind of yarn.  It reminds me of the kind of gleam you get from hard, flat snow on a sunny day...only black lol.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 6, 2013)

> And you can't really tell in the picture but that yarn is all lit up with diamonds...well, the yarn is totally an oooo shiny! kind of yarn. Â It reminds me of the kind of gleam you get from hard, flat snow on a sunny day...only black lol.


 It is! Its got silver sparkles in it...and my mother in law actually did something nice this year and gave me the most fabulous cream and black leopard scarf..with silver sparkles..im gonna be so fab in my gloves and scarf! They go so well together. Its like you knew somehow i needed those...were you spying on me? Lol..i actually had to toss all my gloves because of some water damage they got all mildewed..now i have some fabu gloves that i can show off some manis...i need to paint my nails and need some cold weather!!! edited to correct my horrid typo errors,lol


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And you can't really tell in the picture but that yarn is all lit up with diamonds...well, the yarn is totally an oooo shiny! kind of yarn.  It reminds me of the kind of gleam you get from hard, flat snow on a sunny day...only black lol.
OMG Im totally green with envy now! I love that, I totally want it! I'll buy you any nail polish for a pair of your gloves lol,  I'm serious too because I can totally use those in CO and I need more excuses to shop 



 ...then again I could be your SS, or maybe I'm not, or am I?


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

> OMG Im totally green with envy now! I love that, I totally want it! I'll buy you any nail polish for a pair of your gloves lol, Â I'm serious too because I can totally use those in CO andÂ I need more excuses to shopÂ  Â ...then again I could be your SS, or maybe I'm not, or am I?Â :11dh:


Pardon me miss but there's already a line for LeGloves by DonnaD. You'll have to file your request through me, her secretary. I'll be sure to get it through as soon as possible. Then again I could just throw yours away and submit another request for myself, or maybe I won't or will I? :11dh:


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG Im totally green with envy now! I love that, I totally want it! I'll buy you any nail polish for a pair of your gloves lol,  I'm serious too because I can totally use those in CO and I need more excuses to shop 



 ...then again I could be your SS, or maybe I'm not, or am I? 





I would never charge you for a silly pair of gloves!  I sent you a pm.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pardon me miss but there's already a line for LeGloves by DonnaD. You'll have to file your request through me, her secretary. I'll be sure to get it through as soon as possible. Then again I could just throw yours away and submit another request for myself, or maybe I won't or will I?




I forgot you were my business manager lol.   Sorry @Sakura83.  You have to put your order in, in triplicate, with @Parasoul, CEO of DonnaD Enterprises.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 6, 2013)

I received a package from Hyde Park New York today , no card but a beautiful box of Christmas stuff. No card and no name. I am in another SS Exchange so I am asking my SS here is this from you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

> Pardon me miss but there's already a line for LeGloves by DonnaD. You'll have to file your request through me, her secretary. I'll be sure to get it through as soon as possible. Then again I could just throw yours away and submit another request for myself, or maybe I won't or will I? :11dh:


 I was just writing DonnaD a message filled with bribery because I WANT A PAIR. If you're her business manager - I'll just send you threatening messages. :ninja:


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

> I forgot you were my business manager lol. Â  Sorry @Sakura83 . Â You have to put your order in, in triplicate, with @Parasoul , CEO of DonnaD Enterprises.Â  :lol:


Worry not Miss Donna. Everything will be taken care of. I'll have an email prepared with orders and updates every morning along with your cup of coffee and pastry of choice.


> I was just writing DonnaD a message filled with bribery because I WANT A PAIR. If you're her business manager - I'll just send you threatening messages. :ninja:


Whoa! There's enough pairs to go around...After I've broken them in of course. We want our customers to experience the ultimate in comfort and style. Threatening messages do work though. I'm a glutton for punishment after all. Haha.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 6, 2013)

[@]DonnaD[/@] I'll buy you a polish AND the yarn!! Those gloves are adorable, I think I'm in love!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 6, 2013)

wow i feel special to get the first edition of Le gloves by DonnaD enterprises,lol!


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

I think we may need to expand Miss Donna. The volume of requests has sky rocketed! If this continues there will be a pair of Le Donna in every household. :3


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow i feel special to get the first edition of Le gloves by DonnaD enterprises,lol!
Well, you are kinda cute and I sorta like you lol.

With my nails all cut down, I've been doing the gloves for busy work.  I get one  glove done a night since I only crochet after 7 pm.  Then when I finish a pair I put them all in a stash pile and what I don't gift, I bring to the women's shelter.   I like doing them because they're quick and easy.

And thanks to @Christa W gifting me that gorgeous cuticle cream, I don't have yarn hanging up in my cuticles!  Total plus.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we may need to expand Miss Donna. The volume of requests has sky rocketed! If this continues there will be a pair of Le Donna in every household. :3
And would you believe I don't have a pair of my own gloves?  For real.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Well, you are kinda cute and I sorta like you lol. With my nails all cut down, I've been doing the gloves for busy work. Â I get one Â gloveÂ done a night since I only crochet after 7 pm. Â Then when I finish a pair I put them all in a stash pile and what I don't gift, I bring to the women's shelter.Â  Â I like doing them because they're quick and easy. And thanks to @Christa W Â gifting me that gorgeous cuticle cream, I don't have yarn hanging up in my cuticles! Â Total plus.


 Awww..i sorta like you too miss Donna,lol! I need to start crocheting again..last thing i made was a blanket that took me three years to finish..trying to hide it from hubby for a surprise.lol.that was probably eight years ago,lol. What pattern do you use?


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

> And would you believe I don't have a pair of my own gloves? Â For real.


You have been bumped up in the list to numbers one, two and three. Don't forget about yourself Donna. Those magical hands of yours need some loving too. I of course have been bumped up to number four because reasons.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 6, 2013)

@lissa1307 awwww! I especially love the gloves.

Days 5  &amp;6 of my opening spree have given me great joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Today I got Opi's Can't Find my Czechbook, my #1 wanted color OF ALL TIME.





And yesterday I got an AMAZING book called Daddy Long Legs.  To say that I LOVE it so far is an understatement.  It is about a girl writing letters to her benefactor and so far I think it is a really beautiful book.  I will keep you all updates as I keep reading lol.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot you were my business manager lol.   Sorry @Sakura83.  You have to put your order in, in triplicate, with @Parasoul, CEO of DonnaD Enterprises. 





Lol, will do, better set up an Etsy shop ! " Le gloves by DonnaD" would be an fantastic shop name. I'd totally purchase it for every girly I know. That's why my nail SS icon badge below is a pair of hands in gloves holding a cup of joe or sorts! because that's totally me every morning going to school or work.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lissa1307 awwww! I especially love the gloves.

Days 5  &amp;6 of my opening spree have given me great joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Today I got Opi's Can't Find my Czechbook, my #1 wanted color OF ALL TIME.





And yesterday I got an AMAZING book called Daddy Long Legs.  To say that I LOVE it so far is an understatement.  It is about a girl writing letters to her benefactor and so far I think it is a really beautiful book.  I will keep you all updates as I keep reading lol.
I love that colour.  It's one of my all time favourites!  I want your secret santa next year!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww..i sorta like you too miss Donna,lol!
I need to start crocheting again..last thing i made was a blanket that took me three years to finish..trying to hide it from hubby for a surprise.lol.that was probably eight years ago,lol. What pattern do you use?
I use a bunch of different patterns and I combine some in weird ways to get the look I want.  I'm big on beautiful buttons on my gloves and I have some unbelievable gorgeous buttons!  This isn't the forum for LeGloves By Donna Enterprises but I'll put a spoiler in of a couple of different gloves I've done recently.  The teal and the cream are "real" gloves.  The blue, white and dusty pink heather are pattern experimentations.



Spoiler


----------



## tulosai (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that colour.  It's one of my all time favourites!  I want your secret santa next year!!!
I am biased but I think you should want her- she is the BEST.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use a bunch of different patterns and I combine some in weird ways to get the look I want.  I'm big on beautiful buttons on my gloves and I have some unbelievable gorgeous buttons!  This isn't the forum for LeGloves By Donna Enterprises but I'll put a spoiler in of a couple of different gloves I've done recently.  The teal and the cream are "real" gloves.  The blue, white and dusty pink heather are pattern experimentations.



Spoiler












 
I'm big on buttons also, love it. That's why I couldn't stop staring at them, the buttons on that black one make it pop especially because it goes so well with the pattern.

@tulosai you definitely got lucky there! love all the little surprises. I'm kinda like a squirrel myself buying stuff throughout the year lol, not so much polish but this gives me an idea for next year


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 6, 2013)

> @lissa1307 Â awwww! I especially love the gloves. Days 5 Â &amp;6 of my opening spree have given me great joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today I got Opi's Can't Find my Czechbook, my #1 wanted color OF ALL TIME.
> 
> And yesterday I got an AMAZING book called Daddy Long Legs. Â To say that I LOVE it so far is an understatement. Â It is about a girl writing letters to her benefactor and so far I think it is a really beautiful book. Â I will keep you all updates as I keep reading lol.


 I loved that color too. It was hard to wrap because I wanted it too. Ha ha ha. After Christmas I'll have to buy me one. I hope you like the book. It is my all time favorite book. It's just a feel-good book that makes you happy. I love it. It makes me happy that you are enjoying your goodies.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lissa1307 awwww! I especially love the gloves.

Days 5  &amp;6 of my opening spree have given me great joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Today I got Opi's Can't Find my Czechbook, my #1 wanted color OF ALL TIME.





And yesterday I got an AMAZING book called Daddy Long Legs.  To say that I LOVE it so far is an understatement.  It is about a girl writing letters to her benefactor and so far I think it is a really beautiful book.  I will keep you all updates as I keep reading lol.
Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use a bunch of different patterns and I combine some in weird ways to get the look I want.  I'm big on beautiful buttons on my gloves and I have some unbelievable gorgeous buttons!  This isn't the forum for LeGloves By Donna Enterprises but I'll put a spoiler in of a couple of different gloves I've done recently.  The teal and the cream are "real" gloves.  The blue, white and dusty pink heather are pattern experimentations.



Spoiler












 You are so very talented Donna! I love these, and you use the coolest button embellishments. Makes me wish I had been your SSantee.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are so very talented Donna! I love these, and you use the coolest button embellishments. Makes me wish I had been your SSantee. 
My Santee got a pair with my most beautiful pearl buttons.  I also made a pair just like it for another honorary santee but I haven't mailed it yet...she has no idea so shhhh.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Santee got a pair with my most beautiful pearl buttons.  I also made a pair just like it for another honorary santee but I haven't mailed it yet...she has no idea so shhhh.
You are one super awesome lady!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are one super awesome lady!
I was thinking old and boring but I can accept super awesome.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 6, 2013)

*Thank you, @secrethoarder ! *





I am sure you ladies all have nice gifts, but I am certain mine is the best. She seriously curated this box so well for me! I have zero envy.

I know I've posted a few pics already in this thread, but I decided to open up everything tonight. And, I am going to consolidate it in this post. Edit: Oops, I added a Spoiler. I realized how obnoxious it was to scroll through when I switched to my iPad.







Spoiler







It arrived so beautifully wrapped this week. I loved the red and silver color combo. And, everything was so securely wrapped. Bubble wrap, etc.





Ooh. Look at all these pretties! How did I resist opening you all for a whopping... 2 Days. Haha.





Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle - I started burning it last night, and it smells amazing! This may be my new favorite candle brand.

Local Homemade Organic Soap - It also smells great. I just ran out of bar soap last week, so it's perfect timing as well.

Big Sexy Hair Stuff - Yay! One of my favorite brands. I can never have enough products. This was a great extra item.

Washi Tape - I don't have any, and I've never used any. You ladies will have to educate me how I can incorporate it for some cute looking mani's! How cool.

Stash Tea - I got my first box a few months ago, and I just opened it in November. I haven't tried the flavors sent, so I'm really excited. I love a good hot cup of tea in the morning in my office. I also am gifting my SS some Stash tea. It's seriously the perfect winter treat. Yum!

Swatch Sticks - I meant to take a picture of the envelope, where I've been testing my polishes. It's really sad looking. I desperately needed these, so I can start keeping track of my collection. It has seemed to double recently. Haha. I was so thrilled to see these included. And, I loved the bow around them. So perfect!





Wait, my box has been so perfect... And, we haven't even talked about POLISHES yet!?

Sephora O.P.I. Perfect Duo - I actually have never tried O.P.I., so I'm excited! The minis are so cute. Coral &amp; Golden Shimmer!

Essie In the Ca-ba-na - I also don't own any Essie, so this was perfect. I love the shade. The picture doesn't do it justice.

In the Mood Thermal / Color Changing - Sooooo happy to try my first thermals! I absolutely love all the colors. I was giddy running them under hot water to see what color they looked like when they changed. This is going to be perfect this winter. At least I'll enjoy being cold / hot now. Haha. So fun!

Julep Jennifer, Cassie, Renee - I love Julep's, and I can never have enough. I don't subscribe, but I will buy during the warehouse sales. And, I bought my first mystery box recently... The Diamond Mystery Box, which featured Lavendar and Pink diamond glitter toppers. She purposefully picked the colors to match as undies. How thoughtful was that?! Again, I'm just floored by how much thought went into every single item. I loved the hand-written tags included.





Wait... We're still not done?! I've been dying to try LaVanila, particularly the Vanilla Grapefruit version. When I was in Sephora in my hometown Black Friday shopping, I had even went and found it and tested a sample. But, I had decided to hold off buying it. This was the biggest surprise in my box. Wow!!!





And, I'm still not done rambling on... Look at what I can write my rambly notes on! HANDMADE cards, she designed and letter-pressed. How cute are these cards!? With my job, I've relocated seven? times in the last six years. I love sending out handwritten cards to family and friends. These are perfect for my letter writing. The top one is my favorite... Thanks For: Making me smile, Being the bee's knee, Brightening my day... My SS has accomplished all of these things!







It's overwhelming when I see everything together in the last picture. I signed up for both the SS &amp; SS Nails on the very last day of sign-up's. In fact, I signed up only hours before they closed. I really was on the fence about joining. In fact, I barely had enough posts in time to join. This has been such a wonderful experience for me. I've enjoyed getting to know you ladies and hearing your stories. And, I've just been shocked with the generosity and thoughtfulness.

In fact, it's really put me in the holiday spirit this year. I am a Finance Manager, and my job is so stressful for year-end closing. I work ridiculously long hours over the holidays, including New Year's Day. The holiday season normally tires me out. But, this has really helped me de-stress a bit. It's been fun to follow the thread and put energy into shopping for my SS's.

I was leery when I made my Wish Lists. I didn't want to get too specific, or ask for crazy luxury brands. I had hoped I would like whatever my SS picked out for me. But, I honestly never expected to LOVE every single item. I'm just kind of in shock tonight, after I opened everything up. Thank you again, @secrethoarder! And,  thank you @magicalmom and @angismith for organizing!

And, thank you anyone else who actually read my endless rambly post. Sorry it's a bit long! Happy Holidays, Ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Thank you, @secrethoarder ! *





I am sure you ladies all have nice gifts, but I am certain mine is the best. She seriously curated this box so well for me! I have zero envy.

I know I've posted a few pics already in this thread, but I decided to open up everything tonight. And, I am going to consolidate it in this post. Edit: Oops, I added a Spoiler. I realized how obnoxious it was to scroll through when I switched to my iPad.







Spoiler







It arrived so beautifully wrapped this week. I loved the red and silver color combo. And, everything was so securely wrapped. Bubble wrap, etc.





Ooh. Look at all these pretties! How did I resist opening you all for a whopping... 2 Days. Haha.





Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle - I started burning it last night, and it smells amazing! This may be my new favorite candle brand.

Local Homemade Organic Soap - It also smells great. I just ran out of bar soap last week, so it's perfect timing as well.

Big Sexy Hair Stuff - Yay! One of my favorite brands. I can never have enough products. This was a great extra item.

Washi Tape - I don't have any, and I've never used any. You ladies will have to educate me how I can incorporate it for some cute looking mani's! How cool.

Stash Tea - I got my first box a few months ago, and I just opened it in November. I haven't tried the flavors sent, so I'm really excited. I love a good hot cup of tea in the morning in my office. I also am gifting my SS some Stash tea. It's seriously the perfect winter treat. Yum!

Swatch Sticks - I meant to take a picture of the envelope, where I've been testing my polishes. It's really sad looking. I desperately needed these, so I can start keeping track of my collection. It has seemed to double recently. Haha. I was so thrilled to see these included. And, I loved the bow around them. So perfect!





Wait, my box has been so perfect... And, we haven't even talked about POLISHES yet!?

Sephora O.P.I. Perfect Duo - I actually have never tried O.P.I., so I'm excited! The minis are so cute. Coral &amp; Golden Shimmer!

Essie In the Ca-ba-na - I also don't own any Essie, so this was perfect. I love the shade. The picture doesn't do it justice.

In the Mood Thermal / Color Changing - Sooooo happy to try my first thermals! I absolutely love all the colors. I was giddy running them under hot water to see what color they looked like when they changed. This is going to be perfect this winter. At least I'll enjoy being cold / hot now. Haha. So fun!

Julep Jennifer, Cassie, Renee - I love Julep's, and I can never have enough. I don't subscribe, but I will buy during the warehouse sales. And, I bought my first mystery box recently... The Diamond Mystery Box, which featured Lavendar and Pink diamond glitter toppers. She purposefully picked the colors to match as undies. How thoughtful was that?! Again, I'm just floored by how much thought went into every single item. I loved the hand-written tags included.





Wait... We're still not done?! I've been dying to try LaVanila, particularly the Vanilla Grapefruit version. When I was in Sephora in my hometown Black Friday shopping, I had even went and found it and tested a sample. But, I had decided to hold off buying it. This was the biggest surprise in my box. Wow!!!





And, I'm still not done rambling on... Look at what I can write my rambly notes on! HANDMADE cards, she designed and letter-pressed. How cute are these cards!? With my job, I've relocated seven? times in the last six years. I love sending out handwritten cards to family and friends. These are perfect for my letter writing. The top one is my favorite... Thanks For: Making me smile, Being the bee's knee, Brightening my day... My SS has accomplished all of these things!







It's overwhelming when I see everything together in the last picture. I signed up for both the SS &amp; SS Nails on the very last day of sign-up's. In fact, I signed up only hours before they closed. I really was on the fence about joining. In fact, I barely had enough posts in time to join. This has been such a wonderful experience for me. I've enjoyed getting to know you ladies and hearing your stories. And, I've just been shocked with the generosity and thoughtfulness.

In fact, it's really put me in the holiday spirit this year. I am a Finance Manager, and my job is so stressful for year-end closing. I work ridiculously long hours over the holidays, including New Year's Day. The holiday season normally tires me out. But, this has really helped me de-stress a bit. It's been fun to follow the thread and put energy into shopping for my SS's.

I was leery when I made my Wish Lists. I didn't want to get too specific, or ask for crazy luxury brands. I had hoped I would like whatever my SS picked out for me. But, I honestly never expected to LOVE every single item. I'm just kind of in shock tonight, after I opened everything up. Thank you again, @secrethoarder! And,  thank you @magicalmom and @angismith for organizing!

And, thank you anyone else who actually read my endless rambly post. Sorry it's a bit long! Happy Holidays, Ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so glad you loved everything! SS mission complete! 



 Like I said in my card, I know that being a young professional is really tough (and we don't get nearly enough credit!) and as a designer we are also crazy busy around this time of year. So I'm very happy I was able to help you get a little de-stressed and in the holiday spirit!! It was really fun to shop for your gift and seeing this post has made everything totally worthwhile. Also, these are really great pictures! Thank you so much for the lengthy and detailed post, it really made my week so much better. I can only hope that my own photos will be just as good for my SS. 

I'm touched by this whole community and the generosity of people (sorry, having lots of feelings right now 



 but honestly seeing all these gifts being exchanged and reading the comments, it's something seriously special). Happy Holidays, everyone! I'm looking forward to some more awesome reveals!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Thank you, @secrethoarder ! *





I am sure you ladies all have nice gifts, but I am certain mine is the best. She seriously curated this box so well for me! I have zero envy.

I know I've posted a few pics already in this thread, but I decided to open up everything tonight. And, I am going to consolidate it in this post. Edit: Oops, I added a Spoiler. I realized how obnoxious it was to scroll through when I switched to my iPad.





It's overwhelming when I see everything together in the last picture. I signed up for both the SS &amp; SS Nails on the very last day of sign-up's. In fact, I signed up only hours before they closed. I really was on the fence about joining. In fact, I barely had enough posts in time to join. This has been such a wonderful experience for me. I've enjoyed getting to know you ladies and hearing your stories. And, I've just been shocked with the generosity and thoughtfulness.

In fact, it's really put me in the holiday spirit this year. I am a Finance Manager, and my job is so stressful for year-end closing. I work ridiculously long hours over the holidays, including New Year's Day. The holiday season normally tires me out. But, this has really helped me de-stress a bit. It's been fun to follow the thread and put energy into shopping for my SS's.

I was leery when I made my Wish Lists. I didn't want to get too specific, or ask for crazy luxury brands. I had hoped I would like whatever my SS picked out for me. But, I honestly never expected to LOVE every single item. I'm just kind of in shock tonight, after I opened everything up. Thank you again, @secrethoarder! And,  thank you @magicalmom and @angismith for organizing!

And, thank you anyone else who actually read my endless rambly post. Sorry it's a bit long! Happy Holidays, Ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
WOW!  Great present!  Mine is paltry by comparison but in my defense, I wanted to surprise secret santa a few different people...also, I didn't honestly have as much fun with it as I thought I would since my person never showed up or said a word of excitement.  So I guess I am happy with what I got her but next year, I think I'll do a bit more since now I think I've got the hang of it seeing all the great stuff you girls are getting.

I would die for this present!  SecretHoarder is a fantastic little gift giver!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking old and boring but I can accept super awesome.
old and boring my fat a...ok i wont finish that statement..lol

you are for sure super awesome fantazmically awetastical!

you have the most fun and opinionated(i love the hilariously honest/speak your mind and screw the others posts) and you're always doing sweet things for your fellow MuT-ers and we all LOVE you Donna!

not to mention the UH-MAZE-A-RIFIC nails...


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 7, 2013)

I am loving all the reveals and I honestly would be happy receiving any of the things that have been sent! Everyone did such a great job so far, I'm hoping my Santee likes my gift as much as I liked getting it for her!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW!  Great present!  Mine is paltry by comparison but in my defense, I wanted to surprise secret santa a few different people...also, I didn't honestly have as much fun with it as I thought I would since my person never showed up or said a word of excitement.  So I guess I am happy with what I got her but next year, I think I'll do a bit more since now I think I've got the hang of it seeing all the great stuff you girls are getting.

I would die for this present!  SecretHoarder is a fantastic little gift giver!!
I'm sure your gift isn't paltry and your SS will love it! I haven't seen much from my person either, but I wasn't active on this board for awhile either as had a little family emergency that kept me busy so figure maybe she's going through something similar. I know that I'm going to be happy with whatever I receive, as a gift is always appreciated! I'm still waiting for the last item I ordered to arrive, then I can ship everything out to my Santee. Am loving seeing all of these reveals!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

my wintry old heart is warmed by all of these sweet gifts and pictures and joy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sent both of my ss es out today. Feeling excited for them to arrive! This is such a great experience and I'm so glad I did it.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 7, 2013)

My SS package is on its way! Hurray; can't wait for her to get it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2013)

[@]Donna529[/@] I LOVE YOU!!!! I've been Elfed by one of our Super Secret Ninja Santas! Donna, how did you KNOW that Nails Inc is my new favorite brand of nail polish??? She sent me "St James Park", a GORGEOUS sherbet pink, and an INDIE! "Daydream Surprise" by Enchanted Polish. So. Much. GLITTER!!! Also, can I say how shocked I was to see a bright pink Ipsy mailer in my mailbox? I was so confused til I read the return label! Haha you got me! Pics!




And then I ran outside barefoot in 40 degree weather to take pics of these outside, because artificial light just wouldn't do!






Donna said this was a gift to thank me for organizing the nail SS, but I need you all to know that it's my pleasure AND my joy to have organized this! I've been repaid 1000x just in seeing the love and Christmas Spirit in all of you! (And last but not least - A Note to my "real" nail SS - this is totally representative of how hard I will geek out when I get your gift!)


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Donna529 I LOVE YOU!!!! I've been Elfed by one of our Super Secret Ninja Santas! Donna, how did you KNOW that Nails Inc is my new favorite brand of nail polish??? She sent me "St James Park", a GORGEOUS sherbet pink, and an INDIE! "Daydream Surprise" by Enchanted Polish. So. Much. GLITTER!!! Also, can I say how shocked I was to see a bright pink Ipsy mailer in my mailbox? I was so confused til I read the return label! Haha you got me!

Pics!




And then I ran outside barefoot in 40 degree weather to take pics of these outside, because artificial light just wouldn't do!









Donna said this was a gift to thank me for organizing the nail SS, but I need you all to know that it's my pleasure AND my joy to have organized this! I've been repaid 1000x just in seeing the love and Christmas Spirit in all of you!

(And last but not least - A Note to my "real" nail SS - this is totally representative of how hard I will geek out when I get your gift!)
That enchanted polish is so pretty!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Donna529 I LOVE YOU!!!! I've been Elfed by one of our Super Secret Ninja Santas! Donna, how did you KNOW that Nails Inc is my new favorite brand of nail polish??? She sent me "St James Park", a GORGEOUS sherbet pink, and an INDIE! "Daydream Surprise" by Enchanted Polish. So. Much. GLITTER!!! Also, can I say how shocked I was to see a bright pink Ipsy mailer in my mailbox? I was so confused til I read the return label! Haha you got me!

Pics!




And then I ran outside barefoot in 40 degree weather to take pics of these outside, because artificial light just wouldn't do!

Donna said this was a gift to thank me for organizing the nail SS, but I need you all to know that it's my pleasure AND my joy to have organized this! I've been repaid 1000x just in seeing the love and Christmas Spirit in all of you!

(And last but not least - A Note to my "real" nail SS - this is totally representative of how hard I will geek out when I get your gift!)
Awww!  That's so sweet!  I don't know what I like better...Super Secret Ninja Santa presents or real Secret Santa presents.  Probably the SSNS because you've been randomly thought of which is just very touching.

I think we are probably the best group of people in the world...we have made real and true friends over our mutual love of polish and makeup.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 7, 2013)

> That enchanted polish is so pretty!


 I am so glad you liked it


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry ladies, I did not get to upload a photo of my gifts from tgooberbutt yesterday--I was ill. As I said on Thursday, she spoiled me rotten and I am wearing Lincoln Park After Dark and the AMAZING Seche Vite topcoat!!! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking old and boring but I can accept super awesome.

Okay we so need to stop with the old thing and never mind the "boring" - your posts are among my favorites and one of the reasons I stuck around on MUT to begin with  - and given that I have the attention span of cottage cheese with a  healthy side of loathing for the mundane please accept that as a compliment.       

Your SS no matter what the reason has missed out on the opportunity to participate in this group, a group where the point became not the presents but the fun, the chatter, the sharing of stories and the sense of community we have built.    Her loss - anyone can throw some polish into a box based on a list and ship it to a complete stranger, and if that is enough for her then so be it - it is a reflection on what she hoped to get from the SS Exchange not on you.  

I will tell you, given what I have learned about you through this experience, your generosity and your kindness (Secret Stealth Ninja Santa) had your SS participated what you would have put together for her would have been thoughtful and amazing, you have nothing to learn for next year - again the loss is hers.   

And finally, don't make me head to wherever you are and smack you for making comments about yourself that in anyway detract from the force of nature that you are.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay we so need to stop with the old thing and never mind the "boring" - your posts are among my favorites and one of the reasons I stuck around on MUT to begin with  - and given that I have the attention span of cottage cheese with a  healthy side of loathing for the mundane please accept that as a compliment.       

Your SS no matter what the reason has missed out on the opportunity to participate in this group, a group where the point became not the presents but the fun, the chatter, the sharing of stories and the sense of community we have built.    Her loss - anyone can throw some polish into a box based on a list and ship it to a complete stranger, and if that is enough for her then so be it - it is a reflection on what she hoped to get from the SS Exchange not on you.  

I will tell you, given what I have learned about you through this experience, your generosity and your kindness (Secret Stealth Ninja Santa) had your SS participated what you would have put together for her would have been thoughtful and amazing, you have nothing to learn for next year - again the loss is hers.   

And finally, don't make me head to wherever you are and smack you for making comments about yourself that in anyway detract from the force of nature that you are.   
I'll agree with the force of nature thing.  My husband says I'm about as subtle as a brick through a window.  However, I feel older by the minute and I live a boring life, so my kids tell me.  I tell them that I've had all the fun I wanted to ever have and I'm tired now.  I like my boring life, dammit!!

But for real, putting together my SS present was not much fun for me so I had to make my own fun by finding myself some honorary Secret Santees.  That seriously WAS fun so it's all good now.  I truly do hope my person liked what I got her but next year, I'm taking a page out of someone else's book (omfg I am so sorry but I totally forget who...that's where the old part comes in) and doing a 24 days of Christmas thing...cuz damn, that is more fun than a person should be allowed to have, right?


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sorry ladies, I did not get to upload a photo of my gifts from tgooberbutt yesterday--I was ill. As I said on Thursday, she spoiled me rotten and I am wearing Lincoln Park After Dark and the AMAZING Seche Vite topcoat!!! Thank you so much!!!!!
SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  How awesome is that?  I freakin' love (LOVE!!!) the little paper "boxes."  So cute!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll agree with the force of nature thing.  My husband says I'm about as subtle as a brick through a window.  However, I feel older by the minute and I live a boring life, so my kids tell me.  I tell them that I've had all the fun I wanted to ever have and I'm tired now.  I like my boring life, dammit!!

But for real, putting together my SS present was not much fun for me so I had to make my own fun by finding myself some honorary Secret Santees.  That seriously WAS fun so it's all good now.  I truly do hope my person liked what I got her but next year, I'm taking a page out of someone else's book (omfg I am so sorry but I totally forget who...that's where the old part comes in) and doing a 24 days of Christmas thing...cuz damn, that is more fun than a person should be allowed to have, right?
Oh next year I am going to be all about the plotting in November... I love the theme idea, creating an Advent Calendar, Actually making bows (my poor SS's... I had to wrestle with my cats to do any gift wrapping... not a work of art), and the quote idea that @BagLady did over on the SS Regular thread are all Fab-U-Lous.   I am going to make crafting my SuperPower next year   

I had to dig around to find posts from my SS Nails - she seems to have this Boho cool about her.   I could be completely wrong but I shopped based on her old posts.  Like you, I hope that she posts her thoughts on the present.  If not, I hope she has a lovely holiday season and will begin looking forward to my nefarious plots for next year.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok so I FINALLLY have my camera and can do justice to one of my Santa's gifts.

This is Day 7.  And you've all actually been missing out because how she presents the gifts is awesome.









Thank you as always! I am especially excited to try the nail strips and the pedi cream! I can of course always use a good buffer and file too- that yellow pattern is the BEST!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2013)

Is it bad that I don't even care if I get a lump of coal from my SS? I'm just having a blast seeing everyone else's goodies and their reactions :3


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 7, 2013)

> Is it bad that I don't even care if I get a lump of coal from my SS? I'm just having a blast seeing everyone else's goodies and their reactions :3


 I agree 110% with this!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad that I don't even care if I get a lump of coal from my SS? I'm just having a blast seeing everyone else's goodies and their reactions :3


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 7, 2013)

I love this thread. So many wonderful posts.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 7, 2013)

So today is my birthday!!! I have cried several times today with all of the surprises, calls, and messages from family, friends, and my wonderful husband. I have been blessed beyond belief after all of the surgeries I have had to undergo this last year. It has been an emotional birthday. I have held my little ones a lot tighter and taken time to enjoy each moment a little bit more!!! I got home from a wonderful dinner out with my husband (kid free) and had a heavy package sitting on my doorstep. I thought I had done a good job holding it together today, but as soon as I opened the package from @Animezing and read the cards, I lost it!!! How incredibly blessed am I? Thank you @Animezing!!! You are truly amazing. Best. Birthday. Ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 7, 2013)

> So today is my birthday!!! I have cried several times today with all of the surprises, calls, and messages from family, friends, and my wonderful husband. I have been blessed beyond belief after all of the surgeries I have had to undergo this last year. It has been an emotional birthday. I have held my little ones a lot tighter and taken time to enjoy each moment a little bit more!!! I got home from a wonderful dinner out with my husband (kid free) and had a heavy package sitting on my doorstep. I thought I had done a good job holding it together today, but as soon as I opened the package from @Animezing and read the cards, I lost it!!! How incredibly blessed am I? Thank you @Animezing!!! You are truly amazing. Best. Birthday. Ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday @thebeverley3 !!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 1:



What a perfect gift!!! @Animezing... Pink Sugar is one of my favorites. Ordered the gift set a couple of weeks ago from Ulta. This candle is beautiful and smells wonderful. What a way to finish off such a great day. Thank you again!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 7, 2013)

> What a perfect gift!!! @Animezing... Pink Sugar is one of my favorites. Ordered the gift set a couple of weeks ago from Ulta. This candle is beautiful and smells wonderful. What a way to finish off such a great day. Thank you again!!!


 Happy Birthday!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sorry ladies, I did not get to upload a photo of my gifts from tgooberbutt yesterday--I was ill. As I said on Thursday, she spoiled me rotten and I am wearing Lincoln Park After Dark and the AMAZING Seche Vite topcoat!!! Thank you so much!!!!!
Aww, wonderful pretties and I hope you feel better!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So today is my birthday!!! I have cried several times today with all of the surprises, calls, and messages from family, friends, and my wonderful husband. I have been blessed beyond belief after all of the surgeries I have had to undergo this last year. It has been an emotional birthday. I have held my little ones a lot tighter and taken time to enjoy each moment a little bit more!!!

I got home from a wonderful dinner out with my husband (kid free) and had a heavy package sitting on my doorstep.

I thought I had done a good job holding it together today, but as soon as I opened the package from @Animezing and read the cards, I lost it!!! How incredibly blessed am I? Thank you @Animezing!!! You are truly amazing.

Best. Birthday. Ever.









Happy Birthday! Awesome timing on your SS part.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad that I don't even care if I get a lump of coal from my SS? I'm just having a blast seeing everyone else's goodies and their reactions :3
I feel exactly the same!  Loving this!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So today is my birthday!!! I have cried several times today with all of the surprises, calls, and messages from family, friends, and my wonderful husband. I have been blessed beyond belief after all of the surgeries I have had to undergo this last year. It has been an emotional birthday. I have held my little ones a lot tighter and taken time to enjoy each moment a little bit more!!!

I got home from a wonderful dinner out with my husband (kid free) and had a heavy package sitting on my doorstep.

I thought I had done a good job holding it together today, but as soon as I opened the package from @Animezing and read the cards, I lost it!!! How incredibly blessed am I? Thank you @Animezing!!! You are truly amazing.

Best. Birthday. Ever.








How wonderful!  Happy birthday and I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 8, 2013)

> So today is my birthday!!! I have cried several times today with all of the surprises, calls, and messages from family, friends, and my wonderful husband. I have been blessed beyond belief after all of the surgeries I have had to undergo this last year. It has been an emotional birthday. I have held my little ones a lot tighter and taken time to enjoy each moment a little bit more!!! I got home from a wonderful dinner out with my husband (kid free) and had a heavy package sitting on my doorstep. I thought I had done a good job holding it together today, but as soon as I opened the package from @Animezing and read the cards, I lost it!!! How incredibly blessed am I? Thank you @Animezing!!! You are truly amazing. Best. Birthday. Ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woohoo!!! *jumps up &amp; down while screaming loudly* I just completely freaked out my dogs, LOL! I was SO stressed out when the tracking stop updating. It seems as though fate played a role in delaying its arrival, so that it may arrive at a proper time - YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  PleaseÂ let me know if everything arrived intact. I really hope you love all your goodies &amp; if you so choose, you may open them all at once (I know I would).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy, Happy, Birthday you beautiful soul! *hugs*


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 8, 2013)

[@]thebeverley3[/@] Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh wow!!! Wonderful wonderful wonderful gifts. This thread has been such a joy to read. I haven't been posting as much as I would like due to being extremely busy and super exhausted. I have worked 65 hours this week. It is super crazy. Happy Birthday to all the December babies all grown. @DonnaD love the gloves. You are super talented and very thoughtful and generous. @Parasoul put me down for a pair of gloves. I hope everyone enjoy is enjoying there gifts.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm so glad you loved everything! SS mission complete! 



 Like I said in my card, I know that being a young professional is really tough (and we don't get nearly enough credit!) and as a designer we are also crazy busy around this time of year. So I'm very happy I was able to help you get a little de-stressed and in the holiday spirit!! It was really fun to shop for your gift and seeing this post has made everything totally worthwhile. Also, these are really great pictures! Thank you so much for the lengthy and detailed post, it really made my week so much better. I can only hope that my own photos will be just as good for my SS.

I'm touched by this whole community and the generosity of people (sorry, having lots of feelings right now 



 but honestly seeing all these gifts being exchanged and reading the comments, it's something seriously special). Happy Holidays, everyone! I'm looking forward to some more awesome reveals!


Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Thank you, @secrethoarder ! *





I am sure you ladies all have nice gifts, but I am certain mine is the best. She seriously curated this box so well for me! I have zero envy.

I know I've posted a few pics already in this thread, but I decided to open up everything tonight. And, I am going to consolidate it in this post. Edit: Oops, I added a Spoiler. I realized how obnoxious it was to scroll through when I switched to my iPad.







Spoiler







It arrived so beautifully wrapped this week. I loved the red and silver color combo. And, everything was so securely wrapped. Bubble wrap, etc.





Ooh. Look at all these pretties! How did I resist opening you all for a whopping... 2 Days. Haha.





Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle - I started burning it last night, and it smells amazing! This may be my new favorite candle brand.

Local Homemade Organic Soap - It also smells great. I just ran out of bar soap last week, so it's perfect timing as well.

Big Sexy Hair Stuff - Yay! One of my favorite brands. I can never have enough products. This was a great extra item.

Washi Tape - I don't have any, and I've never used any. You ladies will have to educate me how I can incorporate it for some cute looking mani's! How cool.

Stash Tea - I got my first box a few months ago, and I just opened it in November. I haven't tried the flavors sent, so I'm really excited. I love a good hot cup of tea in the morning in my office. I also am gifting my SS some Stash tea. It's seriously the perfect winter treat. Yum!

Swatch Sticks - I meant to take a picture of the envelope, where I've been testing my polishes. It's really sad looking. I desperately needed these, so I can start keeping track of my collection. It has seemed to double recently. Haha. I was so thrilled to see these included. And, I loved the bow around them. So perfect!





Wait, my box has been so perfect... And, we haven't even talked about POLISHES yet!?

Sephora O.P.I. Perfect Duo - I actually have never tried O.P.I., so I'm excited! The minis are so cute. Coral &amp; Golden Shimmer!

Essie In the Ca-ba-na - I also don't own any Essie, so this was perfect. I love the shade. The picture doesn't do it justice.

In the Mood Thermal / Color Changing - Sooooo happy to try my first thermals! I absolutely love all the colors. I was giddy running them under hot water to see what color they looked like when they changed. This is going to be perfect this winter. At least I'll enjoy being cold / hot now. Haha. So fun!

Julep Jennifer, Cassie, Renee - I love Julep's, and I can never have enough. I don't subscribe, but I will buy during the warehouse sales. And, I bought my first mystery box recently... The Diamond Mystery Box, which featured Lavendar and Pink diamond glitter toppers. She purposefully picked the colors to match as undies. How thoughtful was that?! Again, I'm just floored by how much thought went into every single item. I loved the hand-written tags included.





Wait... We're still not done?! I've been dying to try LaVanila, particularly the Vanilla Grapefruit version. When I was in Sephora in my hometown Black Friday shopping, I had even went and found it and tested a sample. But, I had decided to hold off buying it. This was the biggest surprise in my box. Wow!!!





And, I'm still not done rambling on... Look at what I can write my rambly notes on! HANDMADE cards, she designed and letter-pressed. How cute are these cards!? With my job, I've relocated seven? times in the last six years. I love sending out handwritten cards to family and friends. These are perfect for my letter writing. The top one is my favorite... Thanks For: Making me smile, Being the bee's knee, Brightening my day... My SS has accomplished all of these things!







It's overwhelming when I see everything together in the last picture. I signed up for both the SS &amp; SS Nails on the very last day of sign-up's. In fact, I signed up only hours before they closed. I really was on the fence about joining. In fact, I barely had enough posts in time to join. This has been such a wonderful experience for me. I've enjoyed getting to know you ladies and hearing your stories. And, I've just been shocked with the generosity and thoughtfulness.

In fact, it's really put me in the holiday spirit this year. I am a Finance Manager, and my job is so stressful for year-end closing. I work ridiculously long hours over the holidays, including New Year's Day. The holiday season normally tires me out. But, this has really helped me de-stress a bit. It's been fun to follow the thread and put energy into shopping for my SS's.

I was leery when I made my Wish Lists. I didn't want to get too specific, or ask for crazy luxury brands. I had hoped I would like whatever my SS picked out for me. But, I honestly never expected to LOVE every single item. I'm just kind of in shock tonight, after I opened everything up. Thank you again, @secrethoarder! And,  thank you @magicalmom and @angismith for organizing!

And, thank you anyone else who actually read my endless rambly post. Sorry it's a bit long! Happy Holidays, Ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Such wonderful gifts! @secrethoarder You did a wonderful job &amp; the cards you designed are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Donna529 I LOVE YOU!!!! I've been Elfed by one of our Super Secret Ninja Santas! Donna, how did you KNOW that Nails Inc is my new favorite brand of nail polish??? She sent me "St James Park", a GORGEOUS sherbet pink, and an INDIE! "Daydream Surprise" by Enchanted Polish. So. Much. GLITTER!!! Also, can I say how shocked I was to see a bright pink Ipsy mailer in my mailbox? I was so confused til I read the return label! Haha you got me!

Pics!




And then I ran outside barefoot in 40 degree weather to take pics of these outside, because artificial light just wouldn't do!









Donna said this was a gift to thank me for organizing the nail SS, but I need you all to know that it's my pleasure AND my joy to have organized this! I've been repaid 1000x just in seeing the love and Christmas Spirit in all of you!

(And last but not least - A Note to my "real" nail SS - this is totally representative of how hard I will geek out when I get your gift!)
Oh my goodness! They need to sell that Enchanted nail polish at Disney, because it's truly magical.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sorry ladies, I did not get to upload a photo of my gifts from tgooberbutt yesterday--I was ill. As I said on Thursday, she spoiled me rotten and I am wearing Lincoln Park After Dark and the AMAZING Seche Vite topcoat!!! Thank you so much!!!!!
I hope you feel better soon. I'm sure having some awesome goodies to play with helps.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so I FINALLLY have my camera and can do justice to one of my Santa's gifts.

This is Day 7.  And you've all actually been missing out because how she presents the gifts is awesome.









Thank you as always! I am especially excited to try the nail strips and the pedi cream! I can of course always use a good buffer and file too- that yellow pattern is the BEST!
What beautiful gifts! I'm obsessed with those buffer blocks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love this thread. So many wonderful posts.








love this for so many reasons!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh wow!!! Wonderful wonderful wonderful gifts. This thread has been such a joy to read. I haven't been posting as much as I would like due to being extremely busy and super exhausted. I have worked 65 hours this week. It is super crazy. Happy Birthday to all the December babies all grown. @DonnaD love the gloves. You are super talented and very thoughtful and generous. @Parasoul put me down for a pair of gloves. I hope everyone enjoy is enjoying there gifts.
@Jac13 you poor thing. I hope you can get some down time soon and get some much needed rest.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 8, 2013)

So she spreads good cheer, is super crafty, and sends out a bunch of gifts. Anyone else here, other than myself, think that @DonnaD is the real Santa?


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So she spreads good cheer, is super crafty, and sends out a bunch of gifts. Anyone else here, other than myself, think that @DonnaD is the real Santa?




Ha!  I am one of the most cynical, misanthropic people ever.  For real.  But that's a story for another day.  I can crochet.  The End.  That's the sum total of my creativity/craftiness.  I could never ever make the gorgeous cards and tags like @secrethoarder.  Hell, I can barely do a decent wrap job.  I can wrap a couple of polishes and crochet a pair of gloves and that's where it stops.  I am so completely un-creative, it didn't occur to my un-creative mind to do something like 12 or 24 days of Xmas...and that's pretty much the easiest thought in the entire world.

I really like you ladies and this is incredible fun.  If my person had been here having a ball with the rest of us, chances are only @lissa1307 would have been my super secret Santee.  But she wasn't and the fun went out of it for me so I had to make my own fun!  So I did.

@Jac13 at this point, the black is all gone.  I have cream sparkle, white sparkle, plain white, denim blue, pink, burgundy, teal and wine colours on hand.  PM me and reserve your place in line...with all of these special orders, you're looking at end of December.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 8, 2013)

> I hope you feel better soon. I'm sure having some awesome goodies to play with helps. :smilehappyyes:


 Thank you all for your warm thoughts. Having pretties always helps me feel better and this package could not have come at a better time. My only regret is that I did not get my packages sent out on Friday. I can't wait to see if my ladies like their gifts! (Don't worry ladies--my condition is chronic, not contagious, so you need not be afraid of catching anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Woohoo!!! *jumps up &amp; down while screaming loudly* I just completely freaked out my dogs, LOL! I was SO stressed out when the tracking stop updating. It seems as though fate played a role in delaying its arrival, so that it may arrive at a proper time - YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!



 

Please let me know if everything arrived intact. I really hope you love all your goodies &amp; if you so choose, you may open them all at once (I know I would).



Happy, Happy, Birthday you beautiful soul! *hugs*

Yes, I was soooo glad for you that she got it- and it looks AMAZING!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh wow!!! Wonderful wonderful wonderful gifts. This thread has been such a joy to read. I haven't been posting as much as I would like due to being extremely busy and super exhausted. I have worked 65 hours this week. It is super crazy. Happy Birthday to all the December babies all grown. @DonnaD love the gloves. You are super talented and very thoughtful and generous. @Parasoul put me down for a pair of gloves. I hope everyone enjoy is enjoying there gifts.
Me too! I don't comment back about other people's gifts as much as I should but they all look so thoughtful and awesome!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 8, 2013)

> Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I picked up six B&amp;B candles yesterday. I decided to kept that one for myself. It smells SOOO amazing. And, pretty!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So she spreads good cheer, is super crafty, and sends out a bunch of gifts. Anyone else here, other than myself, think that @DonnaD is the real Santa?





She probably is, but will never tell any of us.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 8, 2013)

> Woohoo!!! *jumps up &amp; down while screaming loudly* I just completely freaked out my dogs, LOL! I was SO stressed out when the tracking stop updating. It seems as though fate played a role in delaying its arrival, so that it may arrive at a proper time - YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  PleaseÂ let me know if everything arrived intact. I really hope you love all your goodies &amp; if you so choose, you may open them all at once (I know I would).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy, Happy, Birthday you beautiful soul! *hugs*


 I just caught up on the thread. I hate that you were so worried about the tracking not updating. It would have been awful if the package would have went missing, but it happens and I would have been okay. Everything arrived just beautifully and I hope your finger is doing better!!! My husband laughed at me when he saw everything numbered. He said I wouldn't last two days opening one thing at a time... Lol. I am like a kid in a candy store when it comes to stuff like this. Editing to say... How amazing are you that you timed everything just right for my birthday that you didn't even know about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 8, 2013)

> I picked up six B&amp;B candles yesterday. I decided to kept that one for myself. It smells SOOO amazing. And, pretty!


 It is gorgeous and smells wonderful!!! Even my husband loves it. We are going to light it again tonight, decorate the tree, and wrap my nail SS gifts so they can be shipped tomorrow. I am so ready for her to get everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, forgot to say THANK YOU everyone for all of the Happy Birthdays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope my girl gets her gift tomorrow! If not tomorrow it better get there Tuesday.  lol I'll be stalking MUT all day.. and Walgreen's as they've messed up my scripts ... again. I have as much trouble with Walgreen's as yall have had with USPS.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Eeeeeh. USPS's tracking says my Santee's gift is out for delivery 




 It originally predicted the 12th, so this is super awesome.

I hope you like it!!

lol I wasn't nervous before, but now my heart is pounding. &gt;.&lt; I hope I did well


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eeeeeh. USPS's tracking says my Santee's gift is out for delivery 



 It originally predicted the 12th, so this is super awesome.

I hope you like it!!

lol I wasn't nervous before, but now my heart is pounding. &gt;.&lt; I hope I did well
My girls, I am doing both SS, should receive their packages today, and I am so nervous that they will like them. Unfortunately I work until 10pm tonight so I can't check MUT to see if they got them until like 11. I think the suspense may kill me.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My girls, I am doing both SS, should receive their packages today, and I am so nervous that they will like them. Unfortunately I work until 10pm tonight so I can't check MUT to see if they got them until like 11. I think the suspense may kill me.




I am so nervous about if my girls will like my gifts too :/ I was not able to go as overboard as most of the gifts that have been opened so far (and the amazing gifts that I got) and hope they won't be disappointed. I know everyone has been saying it's ok your gifts are good enough, and this message really isn't a ploy for attention and more of the same, but just meant to be my expressing I REALLY do hope my girls will like their gifts.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

> I just caught up on the thread. I hate that you were so worried about the tracking not updating. It would have been awful if the package would have went missing, but it happens and I would have been okay. Everything arrived just beautifully and I hope your finger is doing better!!! My husband laughed at me when he saw everything numbered. He said I wouldn't last two days opening one thing at a time... Lol. I am like a kid in a candy store when it comes to stuff like this. Editing to say... How amazing are you that you timed everything just right for my birthday that you didn't even know about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! So happy everything arrived safe and sound. It was my first time shipping nail polish, so I think I was over anxious about the tracking :icon_redf. I completely understand about not being able to open one thing at a time, I have no self control :/ ForÂ meÂ when it comes to sweets, Anime, &amp; beauty products I would have to say that I'm the kid having a tantrum in the candy store, lol. As for my finger, it is healing slowly &amp; still hurts (I'm a big baby  )Â but after hearing some other MUT members stories I realize it could've been worse. Â I hope you enjoy your goodies! Both you &amp; my regular Santee were super fun to shop for.Â I can't wait to do this again next year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

> Ha! Â I am one of the most cynical, misanthropic people ever. Â For real. Â But that's a story for another day. Â I can crochet. Â The End. Â That's the sum total of my creativity/craftiness. Â I could never ever make the gorgeous cards and tags like @secrethoarder . Â Hell, I can barely do a decent wrap job. Â I can wrap a couple of polishes and crochet a pair of gloves and that's where it stops. Â I am so completely un-creative, it didn't occur to my un-creative mind to do something like 12 or 24 days of Xmas...and that's pretty much the easiest thought in the entire world. I really like you ladies and this is incredible fun. Â If my person had been here having a ball with the rest of us, chances are only @lissa1307 Â would have been my super secret Santee. Â But she wasn't and the fun went out of it for me so I had to make my own fun! Â So I did. @Jac13 Â at this point, the black is all gone. Â I have cream sparkle, white sparkle, plain white, denim blue, pink, burgundy, teal andÂ wine colours on hand. Â PM me and reserve your place in line...with all of these special orders, you're looking at end of December.


 Deny it all you want, I'm on to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As far as your level of creativity goes, I'm a lurker on the nail threads &amp; have seen most of your beautiful creations. All of which are VERY creative! On one of your designs, I was surprised to see that you used a straw of all things (clever). Also, don't be too hard on your Santee she's probably either super busy with family (I know the holidays can get CRAZY) or an introvert (I can relate I'm pretty shy myself). Hopefully, she'll see all the fun &amp; join in soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sooo I think it might be more fun to stalk someone else tracking number than my own!  Out for delivery.....EEEKK!!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
She probably is, but will never tell any of us.
Excellent point, but I'm still on to her.





Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, I was soooo glad for you that she got it- and it looks AMAZING!

Me too! I don't comment back about other people's gifts as much as I should but they all look so thoughtful and awesome!
Thanks @tulosai I was happy too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 9, 2013)

OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know all of you ladies think your Secret Santa is the best ever but I must inform you, I got the best SS in the entire universe and the rest of you are just rank amateurs because who got origami?  That's right, I did.  My SS is made out of amazeballs and awesome sauce because look...for real...just look!!!





Not one but THREE little swans.  Could you just die?!  These are teeny...I have no idea how a non-supernatural creature could fold something so intricate yet so small but since my SS is the best ever, she did.  I would have died in happiness and wonderment if this is all that was in the box...but no...there's more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I knew it was going to be amazing before I even unwrapped them.  Look at the gold tissue wrap and the cute little bows.  LOOK!  LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was so pretty I almost didn't want to unwrap them.  I said "almost." 



  The card said it was a little difficult buying for someone who likes everything...my husband says the same thing.





Lakur  Thames From The Eye.  What the what?!  Lakur is my new favourite polish.  And it is EXPENSIVE!  So why is there more?  I'll tell you why, it's because my SS is the best SS ever ever ever!

Sephora OPI You're a Nut, Meg.  I'm positive she bought this because of the name because, well, I'm sort of nutty.  Name or no, I love this colour and have wanted it for, like, ever but I rarely shop Sephora.  Just more evidence my SS is a supernatural creature who can read minds!

Essie Bikini So Teeny.  I have wanted this for months now and it was on my wishlist.  SQUEEEEEE!!!!

China Glaze Don't Be A Luna-tic.  I've had every single one of the polishes from this collection in both my Amazon and eBay shopping carts for a very long time and never actually bought one for myself.  China Glaze is in my top 4 favourite brands.  And the holographics are in my top 10 wants but I don't think I put them on my wishlist.  I'm pretty sure my SS knows when I'm awake and when I've been bad or good  because how else would she know if she didn't have a direct Bat Phone to Santa???

Two Sephora minis.  Sephora OPI in a gorgeous purple with a fuchsia shimmer and Sephora in Cherry Popsicle which, funnily enough, I also picked up on for one my Santees and really wanted to keep but guilt overcame me and I made my DIL put it in the box and tape it so I could resist my baser desires.  Seriously.  I've been collecting reds like crazy and parting with one was nearly unbearable.  So a total yippee skippy for this one!

My favourite out of everything is the swans.  I put them up on my curio shelf in my kitchen.  I love them in ways you can't even imagine.

@Kyuu you are amazing and you put the fun back in this for me.  I am seriously thrilled and a little overwhelmed by your incredible thoughtfulness.  Thank you so very much for being the person you are.  



 

Edit:  Stupid me, I'm so overwhelmed by the origami, I forgot to mention the little chocolate and the stickers and the OMG! Kat Von D lipstick mini in Celebutard.  I wanted it but couldn't get it because it's no longer available since people went stupid over the name.  It's perfect for me  and I'l super-duper thrilled to have it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know all of you ladies think your Secret Santa is the best ever but I must inform you, I got the best SS in the entire universe and the rest of you are just rank amateurs because who got origami?  That's right, I did.  My SS is made out of amazeballs and awesome sauce because look...for real...just look!!!





Not one but THREE little swans.  Could you just die?!  These are teeny...I have no idea how a non-supernatural creature could fold something so intricate yet so small but since my SS is the best ever, she did.  I would have died in happiness and wonderment if this is all that was in the box...but no...there's more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I knew it was going to be amazing before I even unwrapped them.  Look at the gold tissue wrap and the cute little bows.  LOOK!  LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was so pretty I almost didn't want to unwrap them.  I said "almost." 



  The card said it was a little difficult buying for someone who likes everything...my husband says the same thing.





Lakur in Thames From The Eye.  What the what?!  Lakur is my new favourite polish.  And it is EXPENSIVE!  So why is there more?  I'll tell you why, it's because my SS is the best SS ever ever ever!

Sephora OPI You're a Nut, Meg.  I'm positive she bought this because of the name because, well, I'm sort of nutty.  Name or no, I love this colour and have wanted it for, like, ever but I rarely shop Sephora.  Just more evidence my SS is a supernatural creature who can read minds!

Essie Bikini So Teeny.  I have wanted this for months now and it was on my wishlist.  SQUEEEEEE!!!!

China Glaze Don't Be A Luna-tic.  I've had every single one of the polishes from this collection in both my Amazon and eBay shopping carts for a very long time and never actually bought one for myself.  China Glaze is in my top 4 favourite brands.  And the holographics are in my top 10 wants but I don't think I put them on my wishlist.  I'm pretty sure my SS knows when I'm awake and when I've been bad or good  because how else would she know if she didn't have a direct Bat Phone to Santa???

Two Sephora minis.  Sephora OPI in a gorgeous purple with a fuchsia shimmer and Sephora in Cherry Popsicle which, funnily enough, I also picked up for on one my Santees and really wanted to keep but guilt overcame me and I made my DIL put it in the box and tape it so I could resist my baser desires.  Seriously.  I've been collecting reds like crazy and parting with one was nearly unbearable.  So a total yippee skippy for this one!

My favourite out of everything is the swans.  I put them up on my curio shelf in my kitchen.  I love them in ways you can't even imagine.

@Kyuu you are amazing and you put the fun back in this for me.  I am seriously thrilled and a little overwhelmed by your incredible thoughtfulness.  Thank you so very much for being the person you are.  




Such a great gift!  Those paper cranes are beautiful!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know all of you ladies think your Secret Santa is the best ever but I must inform you, I got the best SS in the entire universe and the rest of you are just rank amateurs because who got origami?  That's right, I did.  My SS is made out of amazeballs and awesome sauce because look...for real...just look!!!

Not one but THREE little swans.  Could you just die?!  These are teeny...I have no idea how a non-supernatural creature could fold something so intricate yet so small but since my SS is the best ever, she did.  I would have died in happiness and wonderment if this is all that was in the box...but no...there's more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew it was going to be amazing before I even unwrapped them.  Look at the gold tissue wrap and the cute little bows.  LOOK!  LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was so pretty I almost didn't want to unwrap them.  I said "almost." 



  The card said it was a little difficult buying for someone who likes everything...my husband says the same thing.

Lakur in Thames From The Eye.  What the what?!  Lakur is my new favourite polish.  And it is EXPENSIVE!  So why is there more?  I'll tell you why, it's because my SS is the best SS ever ever ever!

Sephora OPI You're a Nut, Meg.  I'm positive she bought this because of the name because, well, I'm sort of nutty.  Name or no, I love this colour and have wanted it for, like, ever but I rarely shop Sephora.  Just more evidence my SS is a supernatural creature who can read minds!

Essie Bikini So Teeny.  I have wanted this for months now and it was on my wishlist.  SQUEEEEEE!!!!

China Glaze Don't Be A Luna-tic.  I've had every single one of the polishes from this collection in both my Amazon and eBay shopping carts for a very long time and never actually bought one for myself.  China Glaze is in my top 4 favourite brands.  And the holographics are in my top 10 wants but I don't think I put them on my wishlist.  I'm pretty sure my SS knows when I'm awake and when I've been bad or good  because how else would she know if she didn't have a direct Bat Phone to Santa???

Two Sephora minis.  Sephora OPI in a gorgeous purple with a fuchsia shimmer and Sephora in Cherry Popsicle which, funnily enough, I also picked up for on one my Santees and really wanted to keep but guilt overcame me and I made my DIL put it in the box and tape it so I could resist my baser desires.  Seriously.  I've been collecting reds like crazy and parting with one was nearly unbearable.  So a total yippee skippy for this one!

My favourite out of everything is the swans.  I put them up on my curio shelf in my kitchen.  I love them in ways you can't even imagine.

@Kyuu you are amazing and you put the fun back in this for me.  I am seriously thrilled and a little overwhelmed by your incredible thoughtfulness.  Thank you so very much for being the person you are.  




Awww such an amazing gift!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know all of you ladies think your Secret Santa is the best ever but I must inform you, I got the best SS in the entire universe and the rest of you are just rank amateurs because who got origami?  That's right, I did.  My SS is made out of amazeballs and awesome sauce because look...for real...just look!!!





Not one but THREE little swans.  Could you just die?!  These are teeny...I have no idea how a non-supernatural creature could fold something so intricate yet so small but since my SS is the best ever, she did.  I would have died in happiness and wonderment if this is all that was in the box...but no...there's more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I knew it was going to be amazing before I even unwrapped them.  Look at the gold tissue wrap and the cute little bows.  LOOK!  LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was so pretty I almost didn't want to unwrap them.  I said "almost." 



  The card said it was a little difficult buying for someone who likes everything...my husband says the same thing.





Lakur in Thames From The Eye.  What the what?!  Lakur is my new favourite polish.  And it is EXPENSIVE!  So why is there more?  I'll tell you why, it's because my SS is the best SS ever ever ever!

Sephora OPI You're a Nut, Meg.  I'm positive she bought this because of the name because, well, I'm sort of nutty.  Name or no, I love this colour and have wanted it for, like, ever but I rarely shop Sephora.  Just more evidence my SS is a supernatural creature who can read minds!

Essie Bikini So Teeny.  I have wanted this for months now and it was on my wishlist.  SQUEEEEEE!!!!

China Glaze Don't Be A Luna-tic.  I've had every single one of the polishes from this collection in both my Amazon and eBay shopping carts for a very long time and never actually bought one for myself.  China Glaze is in my top 4 favourite brands.  And the holographics are in my top 10 wants but I don't think I put them on my wishlist.  I'm pretty sure my SS knows when I'm awake and when I've been bad or good  because how else would she know if she didn't have a direct Bat Phone to Santa???

Two Sephora minis.  Sephora OPI in a gorgeous purple with a fuchsia shimmer and Sephora in Cherry Popsicle which, funnily enough, I also picked up for on one my Santees and really wanted to keep but guilt overcame me and I made my DIL put it in the box and tape it so I could resist my baser desires.  Seriously.  I've been collecting reds like crazy and parting with one was nearly unbearable.  So a total yippee skippy for this one!

My favourite out of everything is the swans.  I put them up on my curio shelf in my kitchen.  I love them in ways you can't even imagine.

@Kyuu you are amazing and you put the fun back in this for me.  I am seriously thrilled and a little overwhelmed by your incredible thoughtfulness.  Thank you so very much for being the person you are.  





Yay!  So much Christmas Spirit!  



  Great job, @Kyuu  and Merry Christmas @DonnaD !  I love the swans!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know all of you ladies think your Secret Santa is the best ever but I must inform you, I got the best SS in the entire universe and the rest of you are just rank amateurs because who got origami?  That's right, I did.  My SS is made out of amazeballs and awesome sauce because look...for real...just look!!!





Not one but THREE little swans.  Could you just die?!  These are teeny...I have no idea how a non-supernatural creature could fold something so intricate yet so small but since my SS is the best ever, she did.  I would have died in happiness and wonderment if this is all that was in the box...but no...there's more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I knew it was going to be amazing before I even unwrapped them.  Look at the gold tissue wrap and the cute little bows.  LOOK!  LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was so pretty I almost didn't want to unwrap them.  I said "almost." 



  The card said it was a little difficult buying for someone who likes everything...my husband says the same thing.





Lakur in Thames From The Eye.  What the what?!  Lakur is my new favourite polish.  And it is EXPENSIVE!  So why is there more?  I'll tell you why, it's because my SS is the best SS ever ever ever!

Sephora OPI You're a Nut, Meg.  I'm positive she bought this because of the name because, well, I'm sort of nutty.  Name or no, I love this colour and have wanted it for, like, ever but I rarely shop Sephora.  Just more evidence my SS is a supernatural creature who can read minds!

Essie Bikini So Teeny.  I have wanted this for months now and it was on my wishlist.  SQUEEEEEE!!!!

China Glaze Don't Be A Luna-tic.  I've had every single one of the polishes from this collection in both my Amazon and eBay shopping carts for a very long time and never actually bought one for myself.  China Glaze is in my top 4 favourite brands.  And the holographics are in my top 10 wants but I don't think I put them on my wishlist.  I'm pretty sure my SS knows when I'm awake and when I've been bad or good  because how else would she know if she didn't have a direct Bat Phone to Santa???

Two Sephora minis.  Sephora OPI in a gorgeous purple with a fuchsia shimmer and Sephora in Cherry Popsicle which, funnily enough, I also picked up for on one my Santees and really wanted to keep but guilt overcame me and I made my DIL put it in the box and tape it so I could resist my baser desires.  Seriously.  I've been collecting reds like crazy and parting with one was nearly unbearable.  So a total yippee skippy for this one!

My favourite out of everything is the swans.  I put them up on my curio shelf in my kitchen.  I love them in ways you can't even imagine.

@Kyuu you are amazing and you put the fun back in this for me.  I am seriously thrilled and a little overwhelmed by your incredible thoughtfulness.  Thank you so very much for being the person you are.  




Wow @Kyuu, You did such a wonderful job! I especially love those Origami swans - so darn adorable!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know all of you ladies think your Secret Santa is the best ever but I must inform you, I got the best SS in the entire universe and the rest of you are just rank amateurs because who got origami?  That's right, I did.  My SS is made out of amazeballs and awesome sauce because look...for real...just look!!!

YAY!!!! Everything looks amazing, and clearly I'm off the hook since I wasn't your SS  after all!



Neener, neener.

My SS packages are getting dropped off at the post office on the way home from work. There will be some happy ladies later on this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
YAY!!!! Everything looks amazing, and clearly I'm off the hook since I wasn't your SS  after all!



Neener, neener.

My SS packages are getting dropped off at the post office on the way home from work. There will be some happy ladies later on this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You still deserve a smack.  I don't think anyone could be happier than me right now.  I am crazy in love with @Kyuu and my presents and my heart grew three sizes today!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You still deserve a smack.  I don't think anyone could be happier than me right now.  I am crazy in love with @Kyuu and my presents and my heart grew three sizes today!

*laughs* Perhaps, but not today. I love seeing what everyone's getting so far!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

aaaaah I'm so glad you like it @DonnaD! With you being sad about your santee and then sending out so many amazingly kind gifts to everyone, I was like "aw crud, if Donna doesn't love her present everyone is going to hate me for ruining Christmas 



"

I'm sooo_oooo_ glad you like everything. I'm not going to lie, the first few weeks I had the Lakur, I was terrified they were going to have a massive sale and you were going to buy everything. Or worse, just my luck, you'd buy one polish from them I picked out for you 



 I'm glad my scheming worked out though. But with that anxiety in mind, it certainly made me less trigger happy on picking up polishes I wanted. I don't know if it worked for everyone, but I guess that's one way to curtail your BF shopping madness! &gt;D

As for how I knew about everything else you wanted.... fufufu. Well, if Donna is Santa, then I must be Santa's Santa... So you better be good everyone... for goodness' sake.




 (oh my, that's a terrifying smiley)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
YAY!!!! Everything looks amazing, and clearly I'm off the hook since I wasn't your SS  after all! 



 Neener, neener.

My SS packages are getting dropped off at the post office on the way home from work. There will be some happy ladies later on this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
LOL, I was going to say I got @DragonChick off the hook but if you're going to taunt Donna like that, there's nothing I can do.

I hope I didn't tease, Donna! I wasn't trying to, but I hope that if I did accidentally the little cranes make up for it? :33


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 9, 2013)

great job on @DonnaD present @Kyuu !!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aaaaah I'm so glad you like it @DonnaD! With you being sad about your santee and then sending out so many amazingly kind gifts to everyone, I was like "aw crud, if Donna doesn't love her present everyone is going to hate me for ruining Christmas 



"

I'm sooo_oooo_ glad you like everything. I'm not going to lie, the first few weeks I had the Lakur, I was terrified they were going to have a massive sale and you were going to buy everything. Or worse, just my luck, you'd buy one polish from them I picked out for you 



 I'm glad my scheming worked out though. But with that anxiety in mind, it certainly made me less trigger happy on picking up polishes I wanted. I don't know if it worked for everyone, but I guess that's one way to curtail your BF shopping madness! &gt;D

As for how I knew about everything else you wanted.... fufufu. Well, if Donna is Santa, then I must be Santa's Santa... So you better be good everyone... for goodness' sake.




 (oh my, that's a terrifying smiley)

LOL, I was going to say I got @DragonChick off the hook but if you're going to taunt Donna like that, there's nothing I can do.

I hope I didn't tease, Donna! I wasn't trying to, but I hope that if I did accidentally the little cranes make up for it? :33

You were an excellent Santa, as is everyone on here!  Oh, I know I'm not off the hook, she does have my address and I'm expecting to see coal from Santa appear at some point. I'm naughty and I know it. But sometimes naughty is so much fun and worth the coal in the stocking.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You were an excellent Santa, as is everyone on here!  Oh, I know I'm not off the hook, she does have my address and I'm expecting to see coal from Santa appear at some point. I'm naughty and I know it. But sometimes naughty is so much fun and worth the coal in the stocking.
@DragonChick


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aaaaah I'm so glad you like it @DonnaD! With you being sad about your santee and then sending out so many amazingly kind gifts to everyone, I was like "aw crud, if Donna doesn't love her present everyone is going to hate me for ruining Christmas 




"

I'm sooo_oooo_ glad you like everything. I'm not going to lie, the first few weeks I had the Lakur, I was terrified they were going to have a massive sale and you were going to buy everything. Or worse, just my luck, you'd buy one polish from them I picked out for you 



 I'm glad my scheming worked out though. But with that anxiety in mind, it certainly made me less trigger happy on picking up polishes I wanted. I don't know if it worked for everyone, but I guess that's one way to curtail your BF shopping madness! &gt;D

As for how I knew about everything else you wanted.... fufufu. Well, if Donna is Santa, then I must be Santa's Santa... So you better be good everyone... for goodness' sake.




 (oh my, that's a terrifying smiley)

LOL, I was going to say I got @DragonChick off the hook but if you're going to taunt Donna like that, there's nothing I can do.

I hope I didn't tease, Donna! I wasn't trying to, but I hope that if I did accidentally the little cranes make up for it? :33

I am beyond happy!  You couldn't possibly have done any better.  I do not kid.  You, my friend, are a genuine rock star!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick 






Now I can't stop laughing @DonnaD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 9, 2013)

Can I just say I love you ladies? I know where to come when I need a smile or a laugh! I'm stalking my mailbox at the moment. The mail should be here in the next hour or so &amp; thanks to an elf I know my nail Santa package is arriving today! Squeeeeeeeal! Do you think if I stare at the box it will make my mailman come sooner?


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick 







You ladies always make me smile! Love this board!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

I think my Santee's package arrived today! So excited if that's the case!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, all you Santas that have people getting their packages today have me incredibly excited!! I am going to pick up a box at the PO tonight and pack it all up when I get home, then I will be mailing it out tomorrow after work. I am SO excited for my Santee to get her package, even more than I am excited to receive mine!! This is too much fun ladies!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just typed up my reveal on my cell phone.  I had one more sentence to type and my phone went dead.  I guess I get to do it all over again in just a minute... lol!!!  I shipped my lady her package today and she should get it from UPS on Thursday.  So incredibly excited and hope she loves everything.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know all of you ladies think your Secret Santa is the best ever but I must inform you, I got the best SS in the entire universe and the rest of you are just rank amateurs because who got origami?  That's right, I did.  My SS is made out of amazeballs and awesome sauce because look...for real...just look!!!





Not one but THREE little swans.  Could you just die?!  These are teeny...I have no idea how a non-supernatural creature could fold something so intricate yet so small but since my SS is the best ever, she did.  I would have died in happiness and wonderment if this is all that was in the box...but no...there's more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I knew it was going to be amazing before I even unwrapped them.  Look at the gold tissue wrap and the cute little bows.  LOOK!  LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was so pretty I almost didn't want to unwrap them.  I said "almost." 



  The card said it was a little difficult buying for someone who likes everything...my husband says the same thing.





Lakur  Thames From The Eye.  What the what?!  Lakur is my new favourite polish.  And it is EXPENSIVE!  So why is there more?  I'll tell you why, it's because my SS is the best SS ever ever ever!

Sephora OPI You're a Nut, Meg.  I'm positive she bought this because of the name because, well, I'm sort of nutty.  Name or no, I love this colour and have wanted it for, like, ever but I rarely shop Sephora.  Just more evidence my SS is a supernatural creature who can read minds!

Essie Bikini So Teeny.  I have wanted this for months now and it was on my wishlist.  SQUEEEEEE!!!!

China Glaze Don't Be A Luna-tic.  I've had every single one of the polishes from this collection in both my Amazon and eBay shopping carts for a very long time and never actually bought one for myself.  China Glaze is in my top 4 favourite brands.  And the holographics are in my top 10 wants but I don't think I put them on my wishlist.  I'm pretty sure my SS knows when I'm awake and when I've been bad or good  because how else would she know if she didn't have a direct Bat Phone to Santa???

Two Sephora minis.  Sephora OPI in a gorgeous purple with a fuchsia shimmer and Sephora in Cherry Popsicle which, funnily enough, I also picked up on for one my Santees and really wanted to keep but guilt overcame me and I made my DIL put it in the box and tape it so I could resist my baser desires.  Seriously.  I've been collecting reds like crazy and parting with one was nearly unbearable.  So a total yippee skippy for this one!

My favourite out of everything is the swans.  I put them up on my curio shelf in my kitchen.  I love them in ways you can't even imagine.

@Kyuu you are amazing and you put the fun back in this for me.  I am seriously thrilled and a little overwhelmed by your incredible thoughtfulness.  Thank you so very much for being the person you are.  



 

Edit:  Stupid me, I'm so overwhelmed by the origami, I forgot to mention the little chocolate and the stickers and the OMG! Kat Von D lipstick mini in Celebutard.  I wanted it but couldn't get it because it's no longer available since people went stupid over the name.  It's perfect for me  and I'l super-duper thrilled to have it!

What a great gift!!!  Love the swans.  So adorable.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 9, 2013)

I got a box!!!!!!!! I don't know if it nails or regular. Will be opening here in just a little bit. Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 9, 2013)

Eeee -- lookie what I got!



Have to make dinner but will post the opening soon!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 9, 2013)

[@]utgal2004[/@] I can't believe it! My box just got here (weather made the mail late today) &amp; when I opened the box my jaw hit the floor! I've never seen anything so beautiful in my life!!!! I got the card first &amp; when I realized it was you I just sobbed &amp; sobbed. Good thing there's tissues in there! Then I read the note &amp; sobbed harder. You are such an angel in every sense of the word! Your wrapping is amazingly gorgeous &amp; the thought that went in to both the letter you sent me as well as the cute verses to the 12 days of Christmas just made my day! The verses have my head spinning trying to guess what is inside! And SOMETHING in this box smells absolutely divine!! I think it's coming from the green package (9th day).



Spoiler













In my note it says I can open my gifts one at a time or all at once. But I want to do it the way SHE wants me to do it! So, Utgal2004. . . Do you prefer me to do one a day or would you rather I open them all right now. I'm totally good with either way, but I want you to have a say because of the thought &amp; love that went into this entire experience! This whole thing is just amazing. I can't stop crying! I totally don't deserve this! You are incredible!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 9, 2013)

My SS was @Animezing. I apologize in advance for the flood of pictures you are about to get, but I am so excited about everything!!!



I opened this when I first got the package that arrived on my birthday of all days. I am obsessed with this candle.






She gave me the go ahead to open everything at once, thank goodness because I have absolutely NO willpower. I absolutely love my new journal and have so many blessing to write in it (especially after this experience!). I had been looking at the Formula X ever since it was mentioned on the threads, but couldn't bring myself to purchase it for myself. @Animezing picked out Atom + Eve to go with it, which is an gorgeous red glitter. Cannot wait to try this.



She also sent Butter London's Sparkle, Sparkle Holiday Collection. Such a unique mixture of glitters. I have never seen anything like them. The names are Shambolic, Jack the Lad, and Scuppered. After all this... She should have closed the box, sealed it, and shipped... BUT she kept going.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






And Oh My Goodness!!! Look at all the pretties. Pretty sure somebody needs to come over and pinch me and tell me this is really mine. There is Sally Hansen's Please Sea Me (gorgeous!), DL Wicked Game (cannot believe I own a DL now!), DL Across the Universe, DL Ray of Light (not 1 DL, but 3 of them!), and Nailtini Caviar Cocktail (this one is going to be a favorite!). I have never tried any of these brands from these pictures and the colors are stunning. The Bert's Bees is flavored Blueberry and Dark Chocolate (is someone going to pinch me yet?) and it is obvious she read I am addicted to perfume samples. Also, thank you for the chocolate and glittery nail file. I just love it all!!! I needed the Wet Wipes for my little boy that insist on coloring his nails with markers at school so he can be like Mommy... Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @Animezing went overboard!!! This is what sent the tears rolling...



DL Today Was A Fairytale and BL Wallis. These were my top 2 most wanted nail polishes!!! I didn't start crying only because of the gifts, but mainly because @Animezing had to have gone digging through posts of mine in other threads. I still cannot believe someone I have never met face to face did this for me!!! Thank you for everything. I am truly blessed and still in shock.



PS... Remember @Animezing... I now have your address.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 9, 2013)

> [@]utgal2004[/@] I can't believe it! My box just got here (weather made the mail late today) &amp; when I opened the box my jaw hit the floor! I've never seen anything so beautiful in my life!!!! I got the card first &amp; when I realized it was you I just sobbed &amp; sobbed. Good thing there's tissues in there! Then I read the note &amp; sobbed harder. You are such an angel in every sense of the word! Your wrapping is amazingly gorgeous &amp; the thought that went in to both the letter you sent me as well as the cute verses to the 12 days of Christmas just made my day! The verses have my head spinning trying to guess what is inside! And SOMETHING in this box smells absolutely divine!! I think it's coming from the green package (9th day).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

My Nails SS was [@]lemony007[/@] ! Here's a preview pic!



Thank you for all the amazingness, THANK YOU for the gifts for my kids (they love them!) and thank you for the best Christmas experience since (seriously!) my childhood! More later, after my kids wind down from the Pop Rocks you sent and go to bed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

AHHH so many goodies to catch up on! This has me excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also @Kyuu that origami is amazing, and the paper you wrapped everything is looks gorgeous.


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 9, 2013)

Haha, that is so funny I got my ss pop rocks for her kids too.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@utgal2004

I can't believe it! My box just got here (weather made the mail late today) &amp; when I opened the box my jaw hit the floor! I've never seen anything so beautiful in my life!!!!

I got the card first &amp; when I realized it was you I just sobbed &amp; sobbed. Good thing there's tissues in there! Then I read the note &amp; sobbed harder. You are such an angel in every sense of the word! Your wrapping is amazingly gorgeous &amp; the thought that went in to both the letter you sent me as well as the cute verses to the 12 days of Christmas just made my day! The verses have my head spinning trying to guess what is inside! And SOMETHING in this box smells absolutely divine!! I think it's coming from the green package (9th day). 






 

In my note it says I can open my gifts one at a time or all at once. But I want to do it the way SHE wants me to do it! So, Utgal2004. . . Do you prefer me to do one a day or would you rather I open them all right now. I'm totally good with either way, but I want you to have a say because of the thought &amp; love that went into this entire experience!

This whole thing is just amazing. I can't stop crying! I totally don't deserve this! You are incredible!
I'm so glad you got it!  I was refreshing tracking page all day!  You know what, it's completely up to you whether you want to open one a day or one every 5 minutes or anywhere in between.  I got SS box yesterday and had to quickly open everything so I understand either way.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 9, 2013)

Now that I have gotten the tears out of my eyes. I want to thank my Santa Laura @nicepenguins. Seriously this was the greatest present ever. My husband even said this is a better present than I will get from my sister.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Did you notice the tardis magnet with a black cat? And the Game of Thrones Corgi? And the penguin!!!!! And all the pretty colors!!! And the local soap!!!! I didn't included her card which was so cute. I'm so blessed and lucky.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 9, 2013)

> Sooo I think it might be more fun to stalk someone else tracking number than my own!Â  Out for delivery.....EEEKK!! :11:


 Well, I think I had more fun opening it than you had stalking it! Lolo22 was my Secret Santa and she couldn't have done a better job, starting with the pretty tape she used to seal the box. And it just got better from there: Warning -- many photos ahead!


Spoiler







The box was packed so elegantly!



And so many wonderful goodies:






Three full size China Glaze polishes in Heaven, Seduce Me and Ingrid -- just perfect because they will work for work, but are just edgy enough. And so.many.minis: I LOVE THEM! Deborah Lippmann Fantastic Voyage -- so many pretty, sparkly glitters! A set of 4 China Glaze holiday minis, so my Christmas mani is set. And not one but TWO thermals, from two different indie brands:



- Novel Nail Polish Lover's Tears - Luscious Potion Vanishing Petals And a set of Julep nail dips, in case the polish isn't fancy enough.












And lots of non-polish goodies -- face masks, Love &amp; Toast lotion and scrub and perfume and a lip butter, a bath bomb, a Christmas candle, pencils and post-its and so much candy! The big Ghirardelli bar didn't even make it through the opening (my husband helped).






I feel so spoiled and so lucky to have had Lolo22 as my Secret Santa. I can't say "thank you" enough for your thoughtfulness! This has been so much fun, I can't wait for next time! Edited to fix pictures!


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick 




omg i busted out laughing so hard i got "THE LOOK" from the hubby


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, I think I had more fun opening it than you had stalking it!

Lolo22 was my Secret Santa and she couldn't have done a better job, starting with the pretty tape she used to seal the box. And it just got better from there:

Warning -- many photos ahead! 





The box was packed so elegantly!





And so many wonderful goodies:









Three full size China Glaze polishes in Heaven, Seduce Me and Ingrid -- just perfect because they will work for work, but are just edgy enough.

And so.many.minis: I LOVE THEM!

Deborah Lippmann Fantastic Voyage -- so many pretty, sparkly glitters!

A set of 4 China Glaze holiday minis, so my Christmas mani is set.

And not one but TWO thermals, from two different indie brands:





- Novel Nail Polish Lover's Tears

- Luscious Potion Vanishing Petals

And a set of Julep nail dips, in case the polish isn't fancy enough.

















And lots of non-polish goodies -- face masks, Love &amp; Toast lotion and scrub and perfume and a lip butter, a bath bomb, a Christmas candle, pencils and post-its and so much candy! The big Ghirardelli bar didn't even make it through the opening (my husband helped).




I feel so spoiled and so lucky to have had Lolo22 as my Secret Santa. I can't say "thank you" enough for your thoughtfulness! This has been so much fun, I can't wait for next time! Wow, @Lolo22 definitely spoiled you!  Love those post-it notes and pencils.  So cute!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

> My SS was @Animezing. I apologize in advance for the flood of pictures you are about to get, but I am so excited about everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awww, I'm so happy that my gifts can bring you some holiday joy.Â Like I mentioned earlier, you were definitely a blast to shop for. As for the DL's, I blame you because I clearly remember you being an enabler &amp; posting about the Gilt sale - best tip ever BTW. I really do hope you &amp; your family have a wonderful Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay, now I'm tearing up &amp; craving some pop rocks.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

> Now that I have gotten the tears out of my eyes. I want to thank my Santa Laura @nicepenguins. Seriously this was the greatest present ever. My husband even said this is a better present than I will get from my sister.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Did you notice the tardis magnet with a black cat? And the Game of Thrones Corgi? And the penguin!!!!! And all the pretty colors!!! And the local soap!!!! I didn't included her card which was so cute. I'm so blessed and lucky. That was all so well thought out. even your cat is in awe!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 9, 2013)

It's such a joy to see everyone getting their gifts! Love it! The Secret Santa's did an amazing fabulous job! Bravo! 

Dear Santee, your gift is just about ready! I apologize that your gift will be sent by this Friday because I also get paid and  (still waiting on a delivery) but fret not! I think you will chuckle at what's inside! Hugs~


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 9, 2013)

So, I've decided I'm going to test my willpower &amp; open one gift a day. The way utgal2004 put this whole thing together is adorable so I want to experience it in its entirety! Each gift has an adorable verse of the song "The 12 Days of Christmas" on it so each day as I post my reveals I will include the new verse along with the previous verses to make us all smile &amp; be in awe of her creativity!



Spoiler



"On the first day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . . A Minnie Mouse on a ring!" Anyone who knows me knows I absolutely love anything Mickey or Minnie related. My kitchen &amp; bathroom is all decorated in mickey &amp; Minnie Mouse! I love how the song verses give clues that leave you guessing! Here's what I got on day #1:






Now you can't tell me that isn't the cutest keychain you've ever seen! How adorable! And a polish!!!!! I've never tried this brand before! I love love love trying new things. The brand is "The New Black" &amp; I can't find a name on it anywhere, but it's a gorgeous deep shimmery red. Perfect for Christmas!!!! I can't wait to do my nails!!!! I'm giddy like a child on Christmas morning! Thank you! I love love love this!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

> Well, I think I had more fun opening it than you had stalking it! Lolo22 was my Secret Santa and she couldn't have done a better job, starting with the pretty tape she used to seal the box. And it just got better from there: Warning -- many photos ahead!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 You lucky gal, Everything looks wonderful! BTW, that Love &amp; Toast stuff smells Delightful.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 9, 2013)

> So, I've decided I'm going to test my willpower &amp; open one gift a day. The way utgal2004 put this whole thing together is adorable so I want to experience it in its entirety! Each gift has an adorable verse of the song "The 12 Days of Christmas" on it so each day as I post my reveals I will include the new verse along with the previous verses to make us all smile &amp; be in awe of her creativity!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I've decided I'm going to test my willpower &amp; open one gift a day. The way utgal2004 put this whole thing together is adorable so I want to experience it in its entirety!

Each gift has an adorable verse of the song "The 12 Days of Christmas" on it so each day as I post my reveals I will include the new verse along with the previous verses to make us all smile &amp; be in awe of her creativity! 

"On the first day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . . A Minnie Mouse on a ring!"

Anyone who knows me knows I absolutely love anything Mickey or Minnie related. My kitchen &amp; bathroom is all decorated in mickey &amp; Minnie Mouse! I love how the song verses give clues that leave you guessing! Here's what I got on day #1:









Now you can't tell me that isn't the cutest keychain you've ever seen! How adorable!

And a polish!!!!! I've never tried this brand before! I love love love trying new things. The brand is "The New Black" &amp; I can't find a name on it anywhere, but it's a gorgeous deep shimmery red. Perfect for Christmas!!!! I can't wait to do my nails!!!! I'm giddy like a child on Christmas morning!

Thank you! I love love love this!  
So glad you like it!  My sister just took her kids to disney world and I had her pick up that key chain for me there.  Minnie is one of my favs too.  I'll tell you the name of the polish in a few days...


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 9, 2013)

> That was all so well thought out. even your cat is in awe!


 Jethro was trying to convince me that he needed that box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, I think I had more fun opening it than you had stalking it!

Lolo22 was my Secret Santa and she couldn't have done a better job, starting with the pretty tape she used to seal the box. And it just got better from there:

Warning -- many photos ahead!
  





The box was packed so elegantly!





And so many wonderful goodies:









Three full size China Glaze polishes in Heaven, Seduce Me and Ingrid -- just perfect because they will work for work, but are just edgy enough.

And so.many.minis: I LOVE THEM!

Deborah Lippmann Fantastic Voyage -- so many pretty, sparkly glitters!

A set of 4 China Glaze holiday minis, so my Christmas mani is set.

And not one but TWO thermals, from two different indie brands:





- Novel Nail Polish Lover's Tears

- Luscious Potion Vanishing Petals

And a set of Julep nail dips, in case the polish isn't fancy enough.

















And lots of non-polish goodies -- face masks, Love &amp; Toast lotion and scrub and perfume and a lip butter, a bath bomb, a Christmas candle, pencils and post-its and so much candy! The big Ghirardelli bar didn't even make it through the opening (my husband helped).




I feel so spoiled and so lucky to have had Lolo22 as my Secret Santa. I can't say "thank you" enough for your thoughtfulness! This has been so much fun, I can't wait for next time!

Edited to fix pictures! So happy that you like it!!  It was a lot fun shopping for you!   You're soooo right, minis are fun!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now that I have gotten the tears out of my eyes. I want to thank my Santa Laura @nicepenguins. Seriously this was the greatest present ever. My husband even said this is a better present than I will get from my sister. 





























Did you notice the tardis magnet with a black cat? And the Game of Thrones Corgi?

And the penguin!!!!! And all the pretty colors!!! And the local soap!!!! I didn't included her card which was so cute. I'm so blessed and lucky. It was an absolute pleasure to shop for you and I am so happy that you loved everything. Your reaction totally made my day! 

Seriously, I am grinning from ear to ear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo


----------



## alterkate (Dec 9, 2013)

My turn! 



 According to Awesome Elf @meaganola I wasn't supposed to receive my package until tomorrow, so imagine my surprise when I came home to a box on my porch! And I was even more excited when I saw that my Santa was none other than our Amazing Organizer @magicalmom !!!

I don't have a pic of the packaging for two very good reasons: #1 - Our power was out all afternoon/evening and I could just barely see to open everything up. Was this going to stop me from opening my gifts so I could wait to turn on the lights and get a good pic? No! Because: #2 - I am completely impatient and not so good with delayed gratification!

Without further ado, my awesome stuff!



Spoiler



My gifts were individually wrapped in neat little packages with a super cute note card/poem in each one! I absolutely love how she really tailored everything to my tastes and my wish list. And who doesn't love snuggly socks!! Especially when you have no power/heat!





Here are the notes and descriptions:   "The bottle's small, but in this day and age, It's hard to find the perfect greige!" - Sephora Polish mini in "Gypsy" "Silver bells ring, and angels hark, To see such a beautiful purple so dark: - Sephora Polish mini in "Hey DJ!" "Pulling off this shade of Ruby, proves that you're no beauty newbie!" - Sephora by OPI Polish "Ruby Without a Cause" "Tape for your nails and perfume that smells pretty, Finishing touches for a night on the city!" - Versace perfume samples and nail tape "This tawny shade called Neutral Beauty, is the perfect polish for my Santa cutie!" - Sephora by OPI on Neutral Beauty "As your Secret Santa I think you're super sweet! That's why I've sent you a yummy chocolate treat! - Ferrero Rocher chocolates (yum!!!) "I know glitter's not your normal speed, but for weekends and parties it's just what you need!" - Nails, Inc Set "The After Party" "Your final polish I couldn't resist, Something you put on your Christmas Wish List!" - Zoya polish in "Payton"   Now how did you know that I came thisclose to buying 2 of the Nails, Inc. After Party set when I picked one up for my santee? And I am so super psyched to have Payton! I bought Dream a little while ago and have been completely in love and dying to try Payton out as well!!  



Thank you, thank you so much @magicalmom! The gifts were absolutely perfect and the cute notes were so thoughtful. I am so happy I was able to participate this year! It's been just amazing to see how much we all care for each other and how much kindness and generosity there is in the world! Aww, now I'm getting all sappy.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg! I pretty sure the polish is from their Candy Cane collection &amp; is scented! What awesome gifts!
LOL you definitely know your beauty products!  It is in fact from the Candy Cane collection and is scented.  Have fun @trekkersangel!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now that I have gotten the tears out of my eyes. I want to thank my Santa Laura @nicepenguins. Seriously this was the greatest present ever. My husband even said this is a better present than I will get from my sister. 





























Did you notice the tardis magnet with a black cat? And the Game of Thrones Corgi?

And the penguin!!!!! And all the pretty colors!!! And the local soap!!!! I didn't included her card which was so cute. I'm so blessed and lucky. 
Everything looks great!!!  The picture of your cat peeking behind the box made me laugh!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I've decided I'm going to test my willpower &amp; open one gift a day. The way utgal2004 put this whole thing together is adorable so I want to experience it in its entirety!

Each gift has an adorable verse of the song "The 12 Days of Christmas" on it so each day as I post my reveals I will include the new verse along with the previous verses to make us all smile &amp; be in awe of her creativity! 

"On the first day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . . A Minnie Mouse on a ring!"

Anyone who knows me knows I absolutely love anything Mickey or Minnie related. My kitchen &amp; bathroom is all decorated in mickey &amp; Minnie Mouse! I love how the song verses give clues that leave you guessing! Here's what I got on day #1:









Now you can't tell me that isn't the cutest keychain you've ever seen! How adorable!

And a polish!!!!! I've never tried this brand before! I love love love trying new things. The brand is "The New Black" &amp; I can't find a name on it anywhere, but it's a gorgeous deep shimmery red. Perfect for Christmas!!!! I can't wait to do my nails!!!! I'm giddy like a child on Christmas morning!

Thank you! I love love love this!  

How adorable!!!  I love seeing all the polishes, but the extra non-polish gifts are so fun to watch too.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 9, 2013)

Aw so great to see all the beautiful reveals!

@trekkersangel  I want you to know I am still opening one a day and LOVING them.  I will post days 8,9,10 for everyone to see tomorrow! I have already used day 8 for 3 notes haha


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Nails SS was @lemony007 ! Here's a preview pic!





Thank you for all the amazingness, THANK YOU for the gifts for my kids (they love them!) and thank you for the best Christmas experience since (seriously!) my childhood!

More later, after my kids wind down from the Pop Rocks you sent and go to bed!




I am glad your package arrived!!!! You're welcome, and  I am glad they like them! Coloring books were always a tradition in our house when I was little, and you can never have too many.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness everyone has received such awesome gifts today. There are some very lucky ladies with some very thoughtful Santa's. And so much sparkle in each post. I love seeing everyone's reveals.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

My nails girl was supposed to get her package today!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 10, 2013)

@FunAtTheCircus I think you are my secret Santa!!!! Guess what, guess what?!!!!!! I got my package!!!!! Thank you thank you!!! I am super super excited. I just came home to a package at my door. Words can not express the sheer happiness that I feel. The gifts were nicely wrap in snowman and there are candy canes and a beautiful postcard. I am so sorry to post so late but just got home and only have 5 hours before have to do it again. I promise I will open everything and post pictures. I want to do my lovelies justice so I will wait to savor the moment. Once again I am soooo moved just to receive my gift. Oooohhh!!!! I have a 12 days Christmas but Amanda has given me permission to open all if I would like. Goodnight everyone I will be back later with pictures.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am sooooo sorry to my secret Santa if I am saying thank you to wrong person. There wasn't a user name. I am going by my clues. Please Amanda let me know if this is you. I am off to bed so tired....


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm so glad you liked the Seche Vite! My entire nail polish world changed when I tried that for the first time. No more sheet-prints on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And hooray for Lincoln Park Afterdark! I was shocked that you had not had a chance to try OPI! Their minis are like my crack! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sorry ladies, I did not get to upload a photo of my gifts from tgooberbutt yesterday--I was ill. As I said on Thursday, she spoiled me rotten and I am wearing Lincoln Park After Dark and the AMAZING Seche Vite topcoat!!! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am sooooo sorry to my secret Santa if I am saying thank you to wrong person. There wasn't a user name. I am going by my clues. Please Amanda let me know if this is you. I am off to bed so tired....
It's me, its me, it's me!!

Sorry changed my name. I'm a new dr. and don't want my patients to find me ... haha


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 10, 2013)

I just got my present today!  Thank you so much @FrostKitty!

My boyfriend and I just opened up a restaurant about 6 months ago and we've been so busy with that, I haven't been able to join in on the excitement in the threads or really get on MUT much.  @FrostKitty did such a great job investigating my old posts.  We're an evening only restaurant, so the package was delivered just as I was getting ready to leave the house for the day and I couldn't resist tearing it open to see what was inside.  Everything was so beautifully and individually wrapped, I only had time to unwrap one item.  The rest had to wait till I got back home tonight.  It was such torture knowing everything was waiting for me and knowing I had to wait.  Also, I realized after opening everything that I'm not sure if I was supposed to open only one item a day, so if I was, I'm sorry!!



Spoiler







Opened up the box to find this.  I loved the handwritten note!





First thing in there was this super awesome pedicure set.  My feet get really terrible in the winter and I've been wanting to get a pedicure, so this is perfect!  I can't wait to use the foot bath and foot soak!





And it came with this super cute ciatÃ© mini polish ornament in humbug.  So cute!

In box #2:





Zoya Pixie Dust in NYX and Godiva.  So so so so so happy!!!!! 




  My Pixie Dust collection is complete!  I picked up Vesper by chance at the grand opening of the new Ulta in town and fell in love with these polishes and was never able to get my hands on these two colors so I am ecstatic right now!

But it gets even better!





My FIRST EVER Deborah Lippmann in Laughin' to the Bank, a gorgeous emerald green!  Love at first sight!  I can't wait to try this out!





And yet there's still more!  An emergency manicure kit, snowflake pattern nail files, two mini nail buffers (so cute!), Zoya Remove+ (my favorite nail polish remover at the moment), and Hand Food hydrating hand cream (which is perrrrrrrrfect for me cause I have the WORST dry hands in the winter).



Thank you thank you thank you @FrostKitty!  You've gone above and beyond my expectations and I'm so happy you were my secret santa! 



  I really appreciate all the thought you put into every item and I can't wait to use them all!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I think you might be getting me addicted!  I had always used essie until I started with subscription boxes, and I have never recieved an Opi in one, so I had not tried the brand until now.  I am so glad you sent me them--and noted the names on the minis so I would know.  Now I have another brand that I love, and enough topcoat to last for quite a while! You Rock!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

OK, as promised, here are my amazing nails Secret Santa gifts from @lemony007 !  And that 007 totally belongs in her name because she did an excellent spy job!  

First, the story of "The Box".  UPS decided to torture my by having it on their truck "Out For Delivery" for OVER. TWELVE. HOURS.  Pure torture.  So I was making dinner, getting everything set, and refreshing the UPS website every 5 minutes.  Nada.  So we all sit down for dinner, I run back in the kitchen to grab something, refresh the site again as I go by (because I had to!) and it said DELIVERED!  And then my family watched as I RAN to the front door and opened it to find.... my present!!!!

And yes, I let my dinner get stone-cold, because I had to know everything in that box right at that moment!  I was so happy that the card on top gave me the option of opening everything at once, because I'm impatient like that.  And I loved that the items on top were gifts for my kids!  So thoughtful!





The boys' gifts





Coloring books and crayons!  They LOVED THEM!  (Obviously, my youngest wouldn't let his go long enough for Mommy to take a pic!)

Then I peeked in the box and saw:





THESE.  These are my crack, my addiction, in fact I'm eating some RIGHT NOW as I type!  Excellent stalking, my dear!

After I held them and giggled for a few minutes, I looked back in the box:





HOLY PRESENTS, BATMAN!  More hysterical giggling as I pulled presents out of the box and laid them out all pretty-like.  My older son asked "Mommy are those ALL FOR YOU?" I said yes, and he was VERY impressed.  He said I must have been a very good girl for Santa to send me all these presents!





Wheeeeee!!!!

Here's a closeup of a few of them, because Hello Amazing Wrapping!









And then after admiring everything for a few minutes, I just tore in and started opening things!





Nail Tools!





Lotions!





A Surprise Ball!  I have NEVER HEARD OF THIS, but I was so amazed!  It took me 5 minutes just to unwrap it, and I now have enough crepe paper to last me til approximately 2027.  But it was SO MUCH FUN, and here's all the fun stuff that was inside!  There was a present about every 6 feet or so of paper:





The polish is from "The New Black", and it smells like peppermint when it dries!  I went from having no pink polishes a few days ago, to now having three, all with distinct colors and finishes! (A bright sherbet pink from @Donna529 , a pale pink creme from Influenster, and a light shimmery pink from @lemony007 !!! Yay Pink!)  And I am forever losing nail clippers, so I was THRILLED to get two new pairs!  The smaller pair is actually perfect for clipping my kids nails!  Thank you!!!





Drink me?  What magic potion is this?





Tea!  Stash Tea!  I have been wanting to try this for months, but they keep putting it in EVERYONE ELSE'S sub boxes!  I love tea!  And OMG all the flavors!!! Yaaaaay!!!!





Oh you darling!  I love it!  The Ciate base polish is a dupe for China Glaze's "For Audrey", and you must have read where I'm looking for the perfect Tiffany blue polish!  And then all the fun foil to play with!  How did you know I'm like a cat and I like all things bright and shiny!?





Some of the polishes and a PocketBac in Fresh Sparkling Snow!  SO YUMMY!

There was a little tin... somehow this little Santa tin felt special, so I left it til the very end... and found:





BUTTER LONDON WALLIS!!! I hugged that little olive-gold dream like it was my new child!  Thank you so much!!!

@lemony007 I must tell you that my husband is horribly jealous that someone I've never even met managed to put this much amazingness together for me!  Haha he knows to step it up now, and I think he'll be secretly joining the site and PM-ing some of you for gift ideas next year!  

OK, final overview.  Here are all the polishes:





Ciate set on the left, and Top Row from L-R:  Maybelline Color Show Vintage Leather in Red Relic (I've never tried a leather polish!), Nars Disco Inferno (YES!), Butter London Wallis (ahahahaha!!!), Zoya Belinda (Prettiest Purple EVER!), LA  Colors in Diamond Sparkle (I can see why this is your favorite!  And I didn't have any Silver Glitters, how did you know!?)

Bottom Row L-R:   Mod Laquer Nonpareils (SO GORGEOUS!), The New Black (Pink? I don't know if they name their polishes), Ellage KEYCHAIN POLISH!!! oh em gee SO CUTE!  (And it's a silver rainbow holographic, I love it so much!), Wet N Wild Fergie minis in Tonight's Gonna Be a Good Night and Hollywood Walk of Fame (You must have looked at my other wishlist to find my love of the WnW Fergie Line! Yay!)

And the non-polish gifts:





Top Row:  Glitter Stickers and M&amp;M's 

Middle Row:  Stash Tea, Peppermint Candle (it smells AMAZING!), Tweezers from the Christmas Cracker (YOU SENT ME A CHRISTMAS CRACKER!  All my British Christmas wishes came true!), Bath &amp; Body Works Apple Blossom Citrus Lotion (Yum!), Josie Maran Bear Naked Nail Wipes (SO CUTE!), Kleenex (how did you know I was going to need it!  I was crying tears of joy!), Dashing Diva Nail Strips (I love the designs!)

Bottom Row:  Cuticle Pusher, Dotting Tool, Toe Separators (Yay I need some!), PocketBac, Soap &amp; Glory Hand Food (omg smells amazing!), Avon Lotion (this stuff rocks!  I used to use it all the time!), Nail Beads, Christmas Bow Bobby Pins (That I'm wearing to my husband's work party this Friday!), Orange Stick, Mini File, Nail Clippers.  

Not pictured, as I think one of the kids took it right before I snapped this pic, but some adorable gray and white striped GLOVES!! Thank you!
You have been my DREAM Secret Santa!  I can't even imagine how far you blew the budget, and I can only say how happy and grateful I am.  I already have so many manicures planned with all the beautiful polishes you sent, and I seriously don't know which one to use first! (OK, yes I do.  The Butter London.)  Thank you a million times!!!!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, as promised, here are my amazing nails Secret Santa gifts from @lemony007 !  And that 007 totally belongs in her name because she did an excellent spy job!  

First, the story of "The Box".  UPS decided to torture my by having it on their truck "Out For Delivery" for OVER. TWELVE. HOURS.  Pure torture.  So I was making dinner, getting everything set, and refreshing the UPS website every 5 minutes.  Nada.  So we all sit down for dinner, I run back in the kitchen to grab something, refresh the site again as I go by (because I had to!) and it said DELIVERED!  And then my family watched as I RAN to the front door and opened it to find.... my present!!!!

And yes, I let my dinner get stone-cold, because I had to know everything in that box right at that moment!  I was so happy that the card on top gave me the option of opening everything at once, because I'm impatient like that.  And I loved that the items on top were gifts for my kids!  So thoughtful!





The boys' gifts





Coloring books and crayons!  They LOVED THEM!  (Obviously, my youngest wouldn't let his go long enough for Mommy to take a pic!)

Then I peeked in the box and saw:





THESE.  These are my crack, my addiction, in fact I'm eating some RIGHT NOW as I type!  Excellent stalking, my dear!

After I held them and giggled for a few minutes, I looked back in the box:





HOLY PRESENTS, BATMAN!  More hysterical giggling as I pulled presents out of the box and laid them out all pretty-like.  My older son asked "Mommy are those ALL FOR YOU?" I said yes, and he was VERY impressed.  He said I must have been a very good girl for Santa to send me all these presents!





Wheeeeee!!!!

Here's a closeup of a few of them, because Hello Amazing Wrapping!









And then after admiring everything for a few minutes, I just tore in and started opening things!





Nail Tools!





Lotions!





A Surprise Ball!  I have NEVER HEARD OF THIS, but I was so amazed!  It took me 5 minutes just to unwrap it, and I now have enough crepe paper to last me til approximately 2027.  But it was SO MUCH FUN, and here's all the fun stuff that was inside!  There was a present about every 6 feet or so of paper:





The polish is from "The New Black", and it smells like peppermint when it dries!  I went from having no pink polishes a few days ago, to now having three, all with distinct colors and finishes! (A bright sherbet pink from @Donna529 , a pale pink creme from Influenster, and a light shimmery pink from @lemony007 !!! Yay Pink!)  And I am forever losing nail clippers, so I was THRILLED to get two new pairs!  The smaller pair is actually perfect for clipping my kids nails!  Thank you!!!





Drink me?  What magic potion is this?





Tea!  Stash Tea!  I have been wanting to try this for months, but they keep putting it in EVERYONE ELSE'S sub boxes!  I love tea!  And OMG all the flavors!!! Yaaaaay!!!!





Oh you darling!  I love it!  The Ciate base polish is a dupe for China Glaze's "For Audrey", and you must have read where I'm looking for the perfect Tiffany blue polish!  And then all the fun foil to play with!  How did you know I'm like a cat and I like all things bright and shiny!?





Some of the polishes and a PocketBac in Fresh Sparkling Snow!  SO YUMMY!

There was a little tin... somehow this little Santa tin felt special, so I left it til the very end... and found:





BUTTER LONDON WALLIS!!! I hugged that little olive-gold dream like it was my new child!  Thank you so much!!!

@lemony007 I must tell you that my husband is horribly jealous that someone I've never even met managed to put this much amazingness together for me!  Haha he knows to step it up now, and I think he'll be secretly joining the site and PM-ing some of you for gift ideas next year!  

OK, final overview.  Here are all the polishes:





Ciate set on the left, and Top Row from L-R:  Maybelline Color Show Vintage Leather in Red Relic (I've never tried a leather polish!), Nars Disco Inferno (YES!), Butter London Wallis (ahahahaha!!!), Zoya Belinda (Prettiest Purple EVER!), LA  Colors in Diamond Sparkle (I can see why this is your favorite!  And I didn't have any Silver Glitters, how did you know!?)

Bottom Row L-R:   Mod Laquer Nonpareils (SO GORGEOUS!), The New Black (Pink? I don't know if they name their polishes), Ellage KEYCHAIN POLISH!!! oh em gee SO CUTE!  (And it's a silver rainbow holographic, I love it so much!), Wet N Wild Fergie minis in Tonight's Gonna Be a Good Night and Hollywood Walk of Fame (You must have looked at my other wishlist to find my love of the WnW Fergie Line! Yay!)

And the non-polish gifts:





Top Row:  Glitter Stickers and M&amp;M's 

Middle Row:  Stash Tea, Peppermint Candle (it smells AMAZING!), Tweezers from the Christmas Cracker (YOU SENT ME A CHRISTMAS CRACKER!  All my British Christmas wishes came true!), Bath &amp; Body Works Apple Blossom Citrus Lotion (Yum!), Josie Maran Bear Naked Nail Wipes (SO CUTE!), Kleenex (how did you know I was going to need it!  I was crying tears of joy!), Dashing Diva Nail Strips (I love the designs!)

Bottom Row:  Cuticle Pusher, Dotting Tool, Toe Separators (Yay I need some!), PocketBac, Soap &amp; Glory Hand Food (omg smells amazing!), Avon Lotion (this stuff rocks!  I used to use it all the time!), Nail Beads, Christmas Bow Bobby Pins (That I'm wearing to my husband's work party this Friday!), Orange Stick, Mini File, Nail Clippers.  

Not pictured, as I think one of the kids took it right before I snapped this pic, but some adorable gray and white striped GLOVES!! Thank you!
You have been my DREAM Secret Santa!  I can't even imagine how far you blew the budget, and I can only say how happy and grateful I am.  I already have so many manicures planned with all the beautiful polishes you sent, and I seriously don't know which one to use first! (OK, yes I do.  The Butter London.)  Thank you a million times!!!!

You are so very welcome. I am really glad you like everything! It was so much fun shopping for you!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

> You are so very welcome. I am really glad you like everything! It was so much fun shopping for you!


 That surprise ball was so cool!! Really good job Santa!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
You are so very welcome. I am really glad you like everything! It was so much fun shopping for you!





  



  





Hehehe.  I decided to say it with emojis!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That surprise ball was so cool!! Really good job Santa!
Thank you! I love surprise balls, they are seriously one of mu favorite things.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



  



  





Hehehe.  I decided to say it with emojis!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 10, 2013)

I started out doing the whole multi-quote thing but gave up because holy hell!  You girls got so many awesome presents while I was busy being busy that it would have made for the longest post in the history of mut.

I feel like I'm with you opening your presents too!  This is all so happy and exciting!  I love this thread so much!  Can we have a secret valentine?  Please!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My turn! 



 According to Awesome Elf @meaganola I wasn't supposed to receive my package until tomorrow, so imagine my surprise when I came home to a box on my porch! And I was even more excited when I saw that my Santa was none other than our Amazing Organizer @magicalmom !!!

I don't have a pic of the packaging for two very good reasons: #1 - Our power was out all afternoon/evening and I could just barely see to open everything up. Was this going to stop me from opening my gifts so I could wait to turn on the lights and get a good pic? No! Because: #2 - I am completely impatient and not so good with delayed gratification!

Without further ado, my awesome stuff!



Spoiler



My gifts were individually wrapped in neat little packages with a super cute note card/poem in each one! I absolutely love how she really tailored everything to my tastes and my wish list. And who doesn't love snuggly socks!! Especially when you have no power/heat!





Here are the notes and descriptions:   "The bottle's small, but in this day and age, It's hard to find the perfect greige!" - Sephora Polish mini in "Gypsy" "Silver bells ring, and angels hark, To see such a beautiful purple so dark: - Sephora Polish mini in "Hey DJ!" "Pulling off this shade of Ruby, proves that you're no beauty newbie!" - Sephora by OPI Polish "Ruby Without a Cause" "Tape for your nails and perfume that smells pretty, Finishing touches for a night on the city!" - Versace perfume samples and nail tape "This tawny shade called Neutral Beauty, is the perfect polish for my Santa cutie!" - Sephora by OPI on Neutral Beauty "As your Secret Santa I think you're super sweet! That's why I've sent you a yummy chocolate treat! - Ferrero Rocher chocolates (yum!!!) "I know glitter's not your normal speed, but for weekends and parties it's just what you need!" - Nails, Inc Set "The After Party" "Your final polish I couldn't resist, Something you put on your Christmas Wish List!" - Zoya polish in "Payton"   Now how did you know that I came thisclose to buying 2 of the Nails, Inc. After Party set when I picked one up for my santee? And I am so super psyched to have Payton! I bought Dream a little while ago and have been completely in love and dying to try Payton out as well!!  



Thank you, thank you so much @magicalmom! The gifts were absolutely perfect and the cute notes were so thoughtful. I am so happy I was able to participate this year! It's been just amazing to see how much we all care for each other and how much kindness and generosity there is in the world! Aww, now I'm getting all sappy. 



 

You are so welcome!  It was so much fun having you as my Santee, I love your style!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started out doing the whole multi-quote thing but gave up because holy hell!  You girls got so many awesome presents while I was busy being busy that it would have made for the longest post in the history of mut.

I feel like I'm with you opening your presents too!  This is all so happy and exciting!  I love this thread so much!  Can we have a secret valentine?  Please!!
I'm with you on that... definitely feels like I'm with everyone opening their presents.  It's the highlight of my day to see this thread.  And I'd be first to sign up for a secret valentine!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 10, 2013)

@DonnaD will you be my Valentine????


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm with you on that... definitely feels like I'm with everyone opening their presents.  It's the highlight of my day to see this thread.  And I'd be first to sign up for a secret valentine!

I would be right behind you.  I am running around my office today showing everybody pictures of what I got.  Of course I get the, "people on the internet sent that to you" looks and comments.  I don't care.  I have been happy as all get out since I got my present.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't wait to join you all.  My box is still in transit!!!!  Although a little part of me wants to wait.  We aren't really doing a Christmas here and I am not decorating me house at all so this will pretty much be my only present so I think I may try and savor that fact.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started out doing the whole multi-quote thing but gave up because holy hell!  You girls got so many awesome presents while I was busy being busy that it would have made for the longest post in the history of mut.

I feel like I'm with you opening your presents too!  This is all so happy and exciting!  I love this thread so much!  Can we have a secret valentine?  Please!!

I third this nomination, I'm having too much fun with this and this is my new Happy Place thread. I'll be sad once everyone has opened their presents.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my present today!  Thank you so much @FrostKitty!

My boyfriend and I just opened up a restaurant about 6 months ago and we've been so busy with that, I haven't been able to join in on the excitement in the threads or really get on MUT much.  @FrostKitty did such a great job investigating my old posts.  We're an evening only restaurant, so the package was delivered just as I was getting ready to leave the house for the day and I couldn't resist tearing it open to see what was inside.  Everything was so beautifully and individually wrapped, I only had time to unwrap one item.  The rest had to wait till I got back home tonight.  It was such torture knowing everything was waiting for me and knowing I had to wait.  Also, I realized after opening everything that I'm not sure if I was supposed to open only one item a day, so if I was, I'm sorry!!



Spoiler







Opened up the box to find this.  I loved the handwritten note!





First thing in there was this super awesome pedicure set.  My feet get really terrible in the winter and I've been wanting to get a pedicure, so this is perfect!  I can't wait to use the foot bath and foot soak!





And it came with this super cute ciatÃ© mini polish ornament in humbug.  So cute!

In box #2:





Zoya Pixie Dust in NYX and Godiva.  So so so so so happy!!!!! 



  My Pixie Dust collection is complete!  I picked up Vesper by chance at the grand opening of the new Ulta in town and fell in love with these polishes and was never able to get my hands on these two colors so I am ecstatic right now!

But it gets even better!





My FIRST EVER Deborah Lippmann in Laughin' to the Bank, a gorgeous emerald green!  Love at first sight!  I can't wait to try this out!





And yet there's still more!  An emergency manicure kit, snowflake pattern nail files, two mini nail buffers (so cute!), Zoya Remove+ (my favorite nail polish remover at the moment), and Hand Food hydrating hand cream (which is perrrrrrrrfect for me cause I have the WORST dry hands in the winter).



Thank you thank you thank you @FrostKitty!  You've gone above and beyond my expectations and I'm so happy you were my secret santa! 



  I really appreciate all the thought you put into every item and I can't wait to use them all!
Oh!  I'm so glad you liked everything.   I love that DL and thought that you would like it.   I read your posts and thought that it would be a YOU color!!   I picked up Godiva for myself as well - I never would've looked at it if I hadn't been shopping for you.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so nervous waiting for my ss giftee to receive her box!  Please let her like it!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 10, 2013)

> I started out doing the whole multi-quote thing but gave up because holy hell! Â You girls got so many awesome presents while I was busy being busy that it would have made for the longest post in the history of mut. I feel like I'm with you opening your presents too! Â This is all so happy and exciting! Â I love this thread so much! Â Can we have a secret valentine? Â Please!!


 Pretty please with sugar on top?!?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty please with sugar on top?!?
I agree!!!!   We need a secret valentine!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the idea of Secret Valentines!  I'm not sure if I'd be able to organize it at that time, but it's such a great idea!  I foresee a lot of chocolate going around, lol!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the idea of Secret Valentines!  I'm not sure if I'd be able to organize it at that time, but it's such a great idea!  I foresee a lot of chocolate going around, lol!
Everyone deserves a truly special valentine...one that includes chocolate and nail polish!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD will you be my Valentine????
You'll always be my Valentine!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the idea of Secret Valentines!  I'm not sure if I'd be able to organize it at that time, but it's such a great idea!  I foresee a lot of chocolate going around, lol!
I love that idea! Lots of red and pink polish, plus chocolate!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started out doing the whole multi-quote thing but gave up because holy hell!  You girls got so many awesome presents while I was busy being busy that it would have made for the longest post in the history of mut.

I feel like I'm with you opening your presents too!  This is all so happy and exciting!  I love this thread so much!  Can we have a secret valentine?  Please!!
I do think this would be a lot of fun!!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started out doing the whole multi-quote thing but gave up because holy hell!  You girls got so many awesome presents while I was busy being busy that it would have made for the longest post in the history of mut.

I feel like I'm with you opening your presents too!  This is all so happy and exciting!  I love this thread so much!  Can we have a secret valentine?  Please!!
Oh!! Now I know people better so the potential for mischief is so much higher!!  ... I'm in if we are doing a Valentine's Day Thing.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 10, 2013)

If you all need someone to be in charge of organizing a secret valentine, I could do it. My hubby leaves for several months right after Christmas (military) so heavens knows I need something to keep my mind off of him being gone! Just let me know if you want me to do it (or if we are allowed to do it?)


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

> If you all need someone to be in charge of organizing a secret valentine, I could do it. My hubby leaves for several months right after Christmas (military) so heavens knows I need something to keep my mind off of him being gone! Just let me know if you want me to do it (or if we are allowed to do it?)


 I'm willing to help too!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2013)

Once upon a time, I used Elfster to organize a Secret Santa for some friends. The organizer just sets up a match date, and then participants signed up, and then on the designated date/time, Elfster automagically sent out matches. I think it might even handle anonymous queries like sock size, color preferences, etc. It was pretty nifty. (It might have been Secret Pumpkin, not Secret Santa. It's been years, so I forget the details.)


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Once upon a time, I used Elfster to organize a Secret Santa for some friends. The organizer just sets up a match date, and then participants signed up, and then on the designated date/time, Elfster automagically sent out matches. I think it might even handle anonymous queries like sock size, color preferences, etc. It was pretty nifty.

(It might have been Secret Pumpkin, not Secret Santa. It's been years, so I forget the details.)


Ooooohhh Secret Pumpkin. That would be fun! Two others come to mind between Secret Valentine and Secret Pumpkin: Secret Easter Bunny (or something related to spring) and Secret Firecracker (for 4th of July)?! Can you tell I really don't want this experience to be over?


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Once upon a time, I used Elfster to organize a Secret Santa for some friends. The organizer just sets up a match date, and then participants signed up, and then on the designated date/time, Elfster automagically sent out matches. I think it might even handle anonymous queries like sock size, color preferences, etc. It was pretty nifty.



(It might have been Secret Pumpkin, not Secret Santa. It's been years, so I forget the details.)



Ooooohhh Secret Pumpkin. That would be fun! Two others come to mind between Secret Valentine and Secret Pumpkin: Secret Easter Bunny (or something related to spring) and Secret Firecracker (for 4th of July)?! Can you tell I really don't want this experience to be over? We could do both Valentines and Easter.  Easter isn't until April 20 this year.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

Secret Firecracker!!! I love it! And Elfster sounds awesome. I'm totally looking into it for next time! As far as I know there does have to be at least one mod in any "Secret Santa/Pumpkin/Valentine/Firecracker/etc", because there is personal information that has to be exchanged. I definitely think there is enough interest to keep this going all year, though!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't forget Secret Virtual Spring Break!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We could do both Valentines and Easter.  Easter isn't until April 20 this year.  
Easter is on my birthday this year!  That doesn't happen often.  I was born on Easter but my birthday has only fallen on an actual Sunday a handful of times and even less on an Easter Sunday.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't want to push the "Secret" holidays...that wears out the fun.  I'm good with normal gifting days like xmas and v-day.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to push the "Secret" holidays...that wears out the fun.  I'm good with normal gifting days like xmas and v-day.
I agree. I'm definitely not trying to tell anyone how to do it, but I think if we want to keep the quality consistent, and not let anyone feel presured, designating one every six months would be good. (maybe not every six months exactly, since there really aren't any holidays around June so that would be weird).

I like this concept better than the birthday group, honestly. It was well intentioned but there was nothing in place to ensure that someone would be guaranteed to get something on their birthday, whereas doing a Secret _____, you know someone is getting something.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I third this nomination, I'm having too much fun with this and this is my new Happy Place thread. I'll be sad once everyone has opened their presents.
Ditto! Fourth nomination right here! 



 I love Valentines Day and would love to center my gift around that theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to push the "Secret" holidays...that wears out the fun.  I'm good with normal gifting days like xmas and v-day.


I think V-Day, maybe a summer one and Christmas would be just fine in terms of events. I like the summer idea because it's the halfway point til Christmas and not a lot happens in June (maybe it could be Summer Fling or Summer Surprise or something equally silly), and V-Day, because "secret" is part of the charm.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the idea of having  A Secret Admirer, a Secret Firecracker, and a Secret Santa the best.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 10, 2013)

Or call it Christmas in July.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Or call it Christmas in July.
OMG I kinda love this. Especially since there's NOTHING going on in the summer time, holiday with present wise. V-day is just too close to Christmas for me hahaha.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2013)

omigosh everyone's presents ;;; SO HAPPY AND EXCITED. Everyone's presents look fabulous and it's so sweet all the thought that went into everything!!

and omg lol i don't want to go back and find the post but @kawaiimeows thank you for the compliment on the origami!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 10, 2013)

Day 2 of my 12 days of Christmas from [@]utgal2004[/@] "On the 2nd day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me, 2 Texas Treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring (from day 1)



Spoiler



I was SO excited to see what Texas things she sent. I've never been to TX before so this was super exciting!







The soap smells amazing! It's got a Texas cedar &amp; lavender scent! It's so relaxing. I love soap so this is just awesome! And Texas Longhorns chocolates! Yum yum yum! I'm a chocolate addict &amp; I absolutely love nuts in chocolate! These look awesome! This is so much fun! I love how she arranged it like the song. I wonder what 3 goodies await me tomorrow?


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the idea of having  A Secret Admirer, a Secret Firecracker, and a Secret Santa the best.


Secret Admirer and Secret Firecracker are such cute names!  I'd be all for this!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the Xmas in July idea! It's just the right time far enough away from the last Xmas and good amount of time until the next one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow! So many great reveals. And, too many to even quote! I like the Xmas in July idea. Nicely spaced out a bit! This has been fun, but definitely work. To my SS... It's been a crazy work week, but I hope to get your gift out later this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2013)

Whoops, I posted this in the wrong thread the first time around!  I'm going to cross my fingers and hope the reporting works.  My Santa was @wrkreads, and, yowzers, she did a bang-up job!  



Spoiler







First look in the box:  Glittery tissue!  I love glitter.





Cards explaining a couple of the items included!  There was another card with a little bio for wrkreads that I'm not including here in the interest of privacy because I'm not sure she wants that info on the forum, but it was a really sweet touch.  These cards made this feel like an actual subscription box!




The extra goodies:  A wrap bracelet that actually fits my chunky monkey wrist, peppermint chocolate-covered pretzel thins, pink glittery toe separators, a tub of vanilla-lime hand cream, a tube of amber-vanilla hand cream, a jar of shells and sea glass from the area where wekreads lives, three shower/bath gel-fulled owls (so cute I'm not sure I'll be able to bring myself to use them!), and a four-pack of nail polish that I put in this photo because it fit in this photo better than the next.  Everything but the yellow/chartreuse (I can't decide which way this one leans) has a bit of shimmer in it!  And the yellow/chartreuse is going to go fantastically with all of the blues I love.  




And now for the main attraction!  From left to right (yeah, they're on my _Lost_ box set):


Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Black Tie (*how* did I manage to not own this one before now?  It is pretty much everything I usually go for first!)
Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue (I don't know how many times I've picked this up and put it back down because I decided I didn't have the money that week, and then it would be sold out when I went back to get it)
essence walk on the wild side (I actually have this one, but it's one of those colors on my list for a backup to keep at work for manicure emergencies because I love it enough to need a bottle at work as well as at home, and now I can take this bottle to work and take it off that list!)
Four indies from Indie Polish! Star Storm ("a mix of about 8 types of white glitter and tiny matte stars".  This is going to look amazing over dark colors!), Black Duo Holo (oof, *so* gorgeous), Ahoy Sailor (ooh, it's a crelly!), and Holo Topcoat (I just want to sit here and *stare* at it all evening).  The holos will need to be stashed away so I don't use them up now because we have no sun, and wearing them when it's dreary will be a waste of glory.



So.  Um.  Yeah.  I don't have any idea which one to wear first.  Too many just-my-type things to choose from!  Love them all!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoops, I posted this in the wrong thread the first time around!  I'm going to cross my fingers and hope the reporting works.  My Santa was @wrkreads, and, yowzers, she did a bang-up job!  



Spoiler







First look in the box:  Glittery tissue!  I love glitter.





Cards explaining a couple of the items included!  There was another card with a little bio for wrkreads that I'm not including here in the interest of privacy because I'm not sure she wants that info on the forum, but it was a really sweet touch.  These cards made this feel like an actual subscription box!




The extra goodies:  A wrap bracelet that actually fits my chunky monkey wrist, peppermint chocolate-covered pretzel thins, pink glittery toe separators, a tub of vanilla-lime hand cream, a tube of amber-vanilla hand cream, a jar of shells from the area where wekreads lives, three shower/bath gel-fulled owls (so cute I'm not sure I'll be able to bring myself to use them!), and a four-pack of nail polish that I put in this photo because it fit in this photo better than the next.  Everything but the yellow/chartreuse (I can't decide which way this one leans) has a bit of shimmer in it!  And the yellow/chartreuse is going to go fantastically with all of the blues I love.  




And now for the main attraction!  From left to right (yeah, they're on my _Lost_ box set):


Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Black Tie (*how* did I manage to not own this one before now?  It is pretty much everything I usually go for first!)
Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue (I don't know how many times I've picked this up and put it back down because I decided I didn't have the money that week, and then it would be sold out when I went back to get it)
essence walk on the wild side (I actually have this one, but it's one of those colors on my list for a backup to keep at work for manicure emergencies because I love it enough to need a bottle at work as well as at home, and now I can take this bottle to work and take it off that list!)
Four indies from Indie Polish! Star Storm ("a mix of about 8 types of white glitter and tiny matte stars".  This is going to look amazing over dark colors!), Black Duo Holo (oof, *so* gorgeous), Ahoy Sailor (ooh, it's a crelly!), and Holo Topcoat (I just want to sit here and *stare* at it all evening).  The holos will need to be stashed away so I don't use them up now because we have no sun, and wearing them when it's dreary will be a waste of glory.



So.  Um.  Yeah.  I don't have any idea which one to wear first.  Too many just-my-type things to choose from!  Love them all!
 
The Star Storm polish is beautiful!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoops, I posted this in the wrong thread the first time around!  I'm going to cross my fingers and hope the reporting works.  My Santa was @wrkreads, and, yowzers, she did a bang-up job!  



Spoiler







First look in the box:  Glittery tissue!  I love glitter.





Cards explaining a couple of the items included!  There was another card with a little bio for wrkreads that I'm not including here in the interest of privacy because I'm not sure she wants that info on the forum, but it was a really sweet touch.  These cards made this feel like an actual subscription box!




The extra goodies:  A wrap bracelet that actually fits my chunky monkey wrist, peppermint chocolate-covered pretzel thins, pink glittery toe separators, a tub of vanilla-lime hand cream, a tube of amber-vanilla hand cream, a jar of shells and sea glass from the area where wekreads lives, three shower/bath gel-fulled owls (so cute I'm not sure I'll be able to bring myself to use them!), and a four-pack of nail polish that I put in this photo because it fit in this photo better than the next.  Everything but the yellow/chartreuse (I can't decide which way this one leans) has a bit of shimmer in it!  And the yellow/chartreuse is going to go fantastically with all of the blues I love.  




And now for the main attraction!  From left to right (yeah, they're on my _Lost_ box set):


Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Black Tie (*how* did I manage to not own this one before now?  It is pretty much everything I usually go for first!)
Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue (I don't know how many times I've picked this up and put it back down because I decided I didn't have the money that week, and then it would be sold out when I went back to get it)
essence walk on the wild side (I actually have this one, but it's one of those colors on my list for a backup to keep at work for manicure emergencies because I love it enough to need a bottle at work as well as at home, and now I can take this bottle to work and take it off that list!)
Four indies from Indie Polish! Star Storm ("a mix of about 8 types of white glitter and tiny matte stars".  This is going to look amazing over dark colors!), Black Duo Holo (oof, *so* gorgeous), Ahoy Sailor (ooh, it's a crelly!), and Holo Topcoat (I just want to sit here and *stare* at it all evening).  The holos will need to be stashed away so I don't use them up now because we have no sun, and wearing them when it's dreary will be a waste of glory.



So.  Um.  Yeah.  I don't have any idea which one to wear first.  Too many just-my-type things to choose from!  Love them all!
 

So happy you liked everything! I spent a long time deciding what indie polishes to get you. Actually that's a lie, I picked them all out right away, and then had a hard time deciding which to send to you and which to keep for myself, lol. It was so much fun shopping for you.


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 11, 2013)

My secret santa gift will be mailed out today after work. I am so ready for my ss to get it. I just hope she posts here with her, what I hope is happy, excitment like all of you have done. My ss has not been on the board for about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 11, 2013)

My nail persons gift is on it's way!!!!!! So excited for her to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoops, I posted this in the wrong thread the first time around!  I'm going to cross my fingers and hope the reporting works.  My Santa was @wrkreads, and, yowzers, she did a bang-up job!  



Spoiler







First look in the box:  Glittery tissue!  I love glitter.





Cards explaining a couple of the items included!  There was another card with a little bio for wrkreads that I'm not including here in the interest of privacy because I'm not sure she wants that info on the forum, but it was a really sweet touch.  These cards made this feel like an actual subscription box!




The extra goodies:  A wrap bracelet that actually fits my chunky monkey wrist, peppermint chocolate-covered pretzel thins, pink glittery toe separators, a tub of vanilla-lime hand cream, a tube of amber-vanilla hand cream, a jar of shells and sea glass from the area where wekreads lives, three shower/bath gel-fulled owls (so cute I'm not sure I'll be able to bring myself to use them!), and a four-pack of nail polish that I put in this photo because it fit in this photo better than the next.  Everything but the yellow/chartreuse (I can't decide which way this one leans) has a bit of shimmer in it!  And the yellow/chartreuse is going to go fantastically with all of the blues I love.  




And now for the main attraction!  From left to right (yeah, they're on my _Lost_ box set):


Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Black Tie (*how* did I manage to not own this one before now?  It is pretty much everything I usually go for first!)
Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue (I don't know how many times I've picked this up and put it back down because I decided I didn't have the money that week, and then it would be sold out when I went back to get it)
essence walk on the wild side (I actually have this one, but it's one of those colors on my list for a backup to keep at work for manicure emergencies because I love it enough to need a bottle at work as well as at home, and now I can take this bottle to work and take it off that list!)
Four indies from Indie Polish! Star Storm ("a mix of about 8 types of white glitter and tiny matte stars".  This is going to look amazing over dark colors!), Black Duo Holo (oof, *so* gorgeous), Ahoy Sailor (ooh, it's a crelly!), and Holo Topcoat (I just want to sit here and *stare* at it all evening).  The holos will need to be stashed away so I don't use them up now because we have no sun, and wearing them when it's dreary will be a waste of glory.



So.  Um.  Yeah.  I don't have any idea which one to wear first.  Too many just-my-type things to choose from!  Love them all!
 
OMG those owls are soooo cute!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ooooh, someone's package is "Out for Delivery."  Hope she likes it!

And wow, I have learned a lot about putting together a Secret Santa, from my own Santa Lolo and the rest of you.  What beautiful, thoughtful packages people have put together.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 11, 2013)

I got Ninja Santa'ed!!!  Some nasty elf apparently reported me as being on the "bad" list which is blatantly untrue.  I am practically a saint as evidenced by the fact that my dumbass stepson is still alive and remains unwitchslapped by me.  But that's a story for another day.





  Coal in my stocking?  WHAT??????????????  Obviously, @DragonChick knew the allegations of my badness were totally untrue so she made sure I got a few presents!!!  SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!  Holographic polish, lotion that smells like peppermints and cuticle balm!  Total yay for being good, yes?

Thank you @DragonChick!  It was a very lovely surprise even though those elves are lying bastards!  xoxo


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Ninja Santa'ed!!!  Some nasty elf apparently reported me as being on the "bad" list which is blatantly untrue.  I am practically a saint as evidenced by the fact that my dumbass stepson is still alive and remains unwitchslapped by me.  But that's a story for another day.





  Coal in my stocking?  WHAT??????????????  Obviously, @DragonChick knew the allegations of my badness were totally untrue so she made sure I got a few presents!!!  SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!  Holographic polish, lotion that smells like peppermints and cuticle balm!  Total yay for being good, yes?

Thank you @DragonChick!  It was a very lovely surprise even though those elves are lying bastards!  xoxo

Those elves are terrible, aren't they? I wonder what's going to be in /their/ stockings this Christmas. I'm so glad that everything made it there okay, and I'm grinning from ear to ear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 11, 2013)

Soooo... yes there have been some amazing boxes and yes everyone has been amazing and yes this has been a blast.   All that said... MY SECRET SANTA IS THE MOST AMAZING.  I admit that I love presents - seriously I love presents and as a rule I am easy to please because... it's a present!!  But then there are the things that the people who know me best see and just say... "Yes, that's a Daphne thing."    I got a box full of Daphne Things from a person who obviously took the time to read what I've written and I am beyond touched by the efforts she made.   

My SS is @DragonChick and today I received a gorgeous box wrapped with a red ribbon.   







When I opened the box I found a sparkling beaded star that I have already placed in my dressing room it is hanging off of one of the pegs where I hang my scarves and looks perfect!!  The cat in this picture is Nosferatutu.   



The card is one of my favorite Shoebox Greetings cards - I have a tote bag that I use to carry presents to different parties with this graphic on it.   Classic Crazy Cat Lady Joy!!   The Cat in the picture is our baby Maine Coon Carmilla Les Gris after the Lesbian Vampire in the Sheridan Le Fanu story, we simply call her... "Seriously?  That's where you decided to plant yourself" or "Mimi"



First up... Chocolate scented soap and nail files.   The soap smells yummy and I am a fiend for nail files - I carry them in pouches in all my bags.    Then there is the little candy cane tree - I love these candy canes and I get them for friends because they are cool and don't use Titanium to make them white. I think they have a Victorian Christmas vibe and have them hanging on our tree as well.  Yumminess!!!   



So here's a freaky thing... I have skipped my last couple of Julep boxes so haven't gotten around to ordering dupes of 4 of the 5 Julep polishes I love.  Yes, there are only 5 Julep polishes I love.   Kristy, Coco, Padma, Elizabeth and Char.   I have a dupe of Char and now I have dupes of Kristy and Coco!!!!    And Marion which is a lovely blue shimmer that I know I'm going to love wearing.    



So I have NO IDEA where @DragonChick picked up on my love of Vincent Longo lip products... seriously.  When I go free range with no makeup on, the only thing I wear is Vincent Longo's Lipstain in Sweet Apollonia and Mascara.   This is VL's Lipstain Lipstick in Cherry which has a lovely balmy feel and goes perfectly over.. yes you guessed it Sweet Apollonia.   



I put this up in the COOL spot on the fridge next to others just like it.   Because... it's perfect!!!   



So more freaky... I was on the Mentality website less than a week ago but got irritated trying to view it on my damn iPad.   Why was I on the website?   Because I wanted to order a Matte Blue I saw on the Cosmetic Sanctuary Blog while sitting at the Dr's office... guess what it was!!!     Yes!!! Tough.   And then there's Not For Sale.. a Dark Grey Holo which of course is something I would order because I love the color!!!   



Pretty Serious Hell on Wheels, one of the polishes in the luscious Hit the Road collection.   Which I LOVE!!!    I gave mine away to a friend who fell in love with it because she's a crunchy granola chick and I was thrilled that she liked something other than a boring Greige.  Zoya's Storm I had to check whether or not I have this because... duh it's a ME color and finish and Essie's For the Twill.   For the Twill of It is one of those colors that I look at and debate getting then get distracted by a blue or grey polish and then curse myself for not picking up.    



Oh... words alone can not express... but they are going to have to because... LOVE This Glamazon lipstick.  It's in FIERCE and like Chantecaille's Persimmon is a shade of not blue-red that I can wear and that looks fabulous on me.   I am wearing this out tomorrow because it's like a burst of sunshine and I'm done with the whole it's grey out.   



The presents all wrapped.  A state they existed in for like 2.5 seconds.   The paw in the corner is the DEMON KITTY - I suspect that she is not really a cat, she looks like a fat squirrel.   



This is what the box looked like when I opened it and before tore into it with a shriek.   

I really am beyond amazed at how perfect this box of joy turned out to be.   I can't begin to imagine how a person I've never met managed to put together a box that is filled with things that I would expect to get from the people who know me best.   @DragonChick Thank you for the attention and the care you took in putting together this box - I cannot imagine anyone doing a more wonderful thing for me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo... yes there have been some amazing boxes and yes everyone has been amazing and yes this has been a blast.   All that said... MY SECRET SANTA IS THE MOST AMAZING.  I admit that I love presents - seriously I love presents and as a rule I am easy to please because... it's a present!!  But then there are the things that the people who know me best see and just say... "Yes, that's a Daphne thing."    I got a box full of Daphne Things from a person who obviously took the time to read what I've written and I am beyond touched by the efforts she made.   

My SS is @DragonChick and today I received a gorgeous box wrapped with a red ribbon.   
omigosh, how beautiful! That was so thoughtful of her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe she doesn't deserve coal even for all that teasing.

Great job, @DragonChick and congrats on the beautiful box, @FrostKitty!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo... yes there have been some amazing boxes and yes everyone has been amazing and yes this has been a blast.   All that said... MY SECRET SANTA IS THE MOST AMAZING.  I admit that I love presents - seriously I love presents and as a rule I am easy to please because... it's a present!!  But then there are the things that the people who know me best see and just say... "Yes, that's a Daphne thing."    I got a box full of Daphne Things from a person who obviously took the time to read what I've written and I am beyond touched by the efforts she made.   

My SS is @DragonChick and today I received a gorgeous box wrapped with a red ribbon.   
How awesome is that?!  I freakin' love that ornament.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 11, 2013)

oh its chilly today...i got to wear my gloves!! thanks again @DonnaD !


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 11, 2013)

[@]utgal2004[/@]. Oh . . . My . . . Goodness! I love you. I do! I seriously love you! On the 3rd day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me, 3 teal treasures, 2 Texas treats &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring.



Spoiler



I'm dying! Teal is one of my favorite colors. 3/4 of my entire wardrobe is teal. I seriously adore anything in that color family! I couldn't wait to see what was in this day's gift!




I'm FLOORED at everything my lovely Santa has sent me. This one day alone could be all I got &amp; I'd be a happy camper for life, but I still can't believe I have 9 more days to open!!! SQUEEEE! I'm SO excited!!!!



THREE TEAL TREASURES FOR SURE!! 1. Pixi Endless Sky Eye Pen in True Teal - I love love love colored eyeliners &amp; this is going to be SO MUCH FUN to play with!!! 2. Cult Nails in Let Me Fly a gorgeous smokey teal with TONS of shimmer goodness. This is my very first Cult Nails EVER. I've heard so much about them &amp; can't wait to play with it! 3. Deborah Lippmann in Across The Universe!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEE! #1, I've never owned a Deborah Lippmann before &amp; #2, HELLO GORGEOUS GLITTERY TEAL GOODNESS!!! My new favorite polish for sure! I'm in LOVE with this one! Thank you thank you thank you Santa! This is just too good to be true.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@utgal2004. Oh . . . My . . . Goodness! I love you. I do! I seriously love you!

On the 3rd day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me,
3 teal treasures,
2 Texas treats
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring. 

I'm dying! Teal is one of my favorite colors. 3/4 of my entire wardrobe is teal. I seriously adore anything in that color family! I couldn't wait to see what was in this day's gift!





I'm FLOORED at everything my lovely Santa has sent me. This one day alone could be all I got &amp; I'd be a happy camper for life, but I still can't believe I have 9 more days to open!!! SQUEEEE! I'm SO excited!!!!





THREE TEAL TREASURES FOR SURE!!

1. Pixi Endless Sky Eye Pen in True Teal - I love love love colored eyeliners &amp; this is going to be SO MUCH FUN to play with!!!

2. Cult Nails in Let Me Fly a gorgeous smokey teal with TONS of shimmer goodness. This is my very first Cult Nails EVER. I've heard so much about them &amp; can't wait to play with it!

3. Deborah Lippmann in Across The Universe!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEE! #1, I've never owned a Deborah Lippmann before &amp; #2, HELLO GORGEOUS GLITTERY TEAL GOODNESS!!! My new favorite polish for sure! I'm in LOVE with this one!

Thank you thank you thank you Santa! This is just too good to be true.
Wowsers!! What a great present!!  That is my favorite eyeliner ever - you will love it!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo... yes there have been some amazing boxes and yes everyone has been amazing and yes this has been a blast.   All that said... MY SECRET SANTA IS THE MOST AMAZING.  I admit that I love presents - seriously I love presents and as a rule I am easy to please because... it's a present!!  But then there are the things that the people who know me best see and just say... "Yes, that's a Daphne thing."    I got a box full of Daphne Things from a person who obviously took the time to read what I've written and I am beyond touched by the efforts she made.   

My SS is @DragonChick and today I received a gorgeous box wrapped with a red ribbon.  
For a while I had a love/hate relationship with those ornaments. That was my venture into "crafty" this year and are parts of presents for other people. My initial reaction was "this can't be difficult", it then turned into "these are more time intensive than they look, deceptive little buggers I hate you all", complete with cussing from me and looks (yes, The Look) from the bf because they were shedding silver glitter all over his floor. But, after having seen one out of my possession, I'm beyond pleased with how they turned out.

Mentality is my favorite brand of matte polish, and I don't think I could buy mattes from any other brand now that I've found them. I love that group of blue shades, and Tough is one of my favorites. I saw that and knew it would be perfect for you without knowing you were eyeing that very same shade. The Not For Sale is a polish they made for a promo a bit ago, and was never for sale.

Storm is my most favorite black polish ever, aside from straight blacks which I use for a base on duochromes, and when you mentioned black is one of your favorite colors too, I just had a hunch you'd love it.

Hell on Wheels is an odd one, I almost kept that for me - I had bought it when Llarowe was having a promo on their sale polishes (and bought a few too many things there that day), I kept waffling, and decided to part with it after I decided I was going to keep a different red that was originally going to be a gift. But with the name, it felt right that it went to you.

Now I had absolutely no idea you loved Vincent Longo lippies, I just went with "loves red lipstick", and it happens that I had those in my stash of "I'll eventually post these on a trade thread, but I haven't gotten there yet" things from sub boxes that I'll never use for whatever reason (partly because I think red looks terrible on me so I shy away from it). I had a gut feeling and I ran with it.

The Juleps freaked me out for a bit, I had noticed your stash list after I had everything boxed and mailed and started freaking out, not knowing those two shades were ones you were actively seeking dupes for.

I had a lot of fun plotting and finding all sorts of nifty things, especially things I love and can share. (Portable snark on a magnet? A perfect excuse to share snark? Sign me up!) I'm so glad that you love everything!!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 11, 2013)

Everybody's gifts have been great.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mentality is my favorite brand of matte polish, and I don't think I could buy mattes from any other brand now that I've found them. I love that group of blue shades, and Tough is one of my favorites. I saw that and knew it would be perfect for you without knowing you were eyeing that very same shade. The Not For Sale is a polish they made for a promo a bit ago, and was never for sale.

 
Great job on the whole box but this was my favorite.  I just tried Mentality for the first time a few weeks ago and I am impressed.  Free domestic shipping in only a few days and the prices are reasonable for really great polish.  I almost bought that same matte blue shade for myself.  I can't wait to see her wearing it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

> [@]utgal2004[/@]. Oh . . . My . . . Goodness! I love you. I do! I seriously love you! On the 3rd day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me, 3 teal treasures, 2 Texas treats &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 11, 2013)

@FunAtTheCircus...I finally got a chance to open my gifts and yes I opened all at once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you sooooo much!!! The gifts were beautiful!! The postcard was a nice touch but what I loved the most was the hand written note and family photo. That moved me beyond words. I was and am very touched by your attention to details and sheer kindness. I love love LOVE my polishes, lol. The Dior color is beautiful. The pictures do not do the A England justice; it is stunning. I will be wearing a combo of the beautiful High Roller and Grin &amp; Berry It. I never tried any of these and am so excited. I had to rescue the pedicure set from my daughter. She was trying take. That is the cutest set! The body cream smells very nice. I can not wait to do my nails and heels with my new buffer, pumice, nail brush and file. The CANDY!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Um um um good! I LOVE chocolate!!!! My daughter ate most of the marshmallow Santa; it was soooo good. There isn't anything that I would wish for or change. I am soooo grateful and blessed to have you as my secret Santa. Thank you thank you again for ALL my lovelies. @FunAtTheCircus YOU are the BEST:smilehappyyes:


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 11, 2013)

Here are my pictures!!!! Sorry in advance not able to do spoilers. [@]FunAtTheCircus[/@]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 11, 2013)

Having technical difficulties...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2013)

Need any help @Jac13 ?


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Need any help @Jac13 Â ?


 Yes!!! Please.... I am on my iPad and I upload the pictures but it is not posting. I do not see the spoiler tag


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes!!! Please.... I am on my iPad and I upload the pictures but it is not posting. I do not see the spoiler tag
Email them to me and I'll edit them into your post! I'll PM you my email address :]


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Email them to me and I'll edit them into your post! I'll PM you my email address :]


 Thank you


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

@Jac13  ok done! i think i got everything!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I got my Super Fabulous SS gift today, and may I just say I have the bestest Santa ever!!!! MY pictures do not do justice to all of the lovely pretties she sent me. Thank you so much @meaganola!!!



Spoiler



All of these goodies are just for me!





All of the Amazing Gifts out of the box, in the few seconds I was able to restrain myself from opening them.

Also not wrapped are peppermints and some Yummy looking hot chocolate from Moonstruck, which is local to my Santa!





Now all of the lovely pretties exposed! My picture really doesn't capture gorgeousness of these polishes!





Top row l-r: LE Holiday e.l.f in a Dark Green, Butter London in Bit Faker, and two more LE Holiday e.l.f polishes in a Red Glitter,                          and in Purple.

Second row l-r: Essie in For the Twill of It, Deborah Lippmann in Across the Universe, LE Holiday e.l.f in Silver, Essie in                                               Recessionista, and cute nail files.

Third row l-r: Three Essence colour &amp; go nail polishes in Here's My Number, Crazy Fancy Love, and Miss Universe, Ruffian nail                             Lacquer in Hedge Fund, and Sally Hansen nail pen in Silver

Last row l-r:  Essence nail art stencils in You're the Star, H&amp;M nail polish in Purple Glitter, Meaganola's Super Secret Peel-Off                                Glitter Base Coat, Essence nail art stencils in Say it With Flowers.

And lastly a shot of Miss Jubilee trying to claim my goodies as her own.






I can not express my Happiness and Joy enough. I got so many new to me brands, and colors that I absolutely adore. I am so thankful that my Santa  put so much thought and effort into my gift it couldn't be more perfect. Thank a million times over @meaganola

I love, love, love everyhting!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Super Fabulous SS gift today, and may I just say I have the bestest Santa ever!!!! MY pictures do not do justice to all of the lovely pretties she sent me. Thank you so much @meaganola!!!



Spoiler



All of these goodies are just for me!





All of the Amazing Gifts out of the box, in the few seconds I was able to restrain myself from opening them.

Also not wrapped are peppermints and some Yummy looking hot chocolate from Moonstruck, which is local to my Santa!





Now all of the lovely pretties exposed! My picture really doesn't capture gorgeousness of these polishes!





Top row l-r: LE Holiday e.l.f in a Dark Green, Butter London in Bit Faker, and two more LE Holiday e.l.f polishes in a Red Glitter,                          and in Purple.

Second row l-r: Essie in For the Twill of It, Deborah Lippmann in Across the Universe, LE Holiday e.l.f in Silver, Essie in                                               Recessionista, and cute nail files.

Third row l-r: Three Essence colour &amp; go nail polishes in Here's My Number, Crazy Fancy Love, and Miss Universe, Ruffian nail                             Lacquer in Hedge Fund, and Sally Hansen nail pen in Silver

Last row l-r:  Essence nail art stencils in You're the Star, H&amp;M nail polish in Purple Glitter, Meaganola's Super Secret Peel-Off                                Glitter Base Coat, Essence nail art stencils in Say it With Flowers.

And lastly a shot of Miss Jubilee trying to claim my goodies as her own.






I can not express my Happiness and Joy enough. I got so many new to me brands, and colors that I absolutely adore. I am so thankful that my Santa  put so much thought and effort into my gift it couldn't be more perfect. Thank a million times over @meaganola

I love, love, love everyhting!!!
You have a really beautiful new nail polish collection!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Super Fabulous SS gift today, and may I just say I have the bestest Santa ever!!!! MY pictures do not do justice to all of the lovely pretties she sent me. Thank you so much @meaganola!!!



Spoiler



All of these goodies are just for me!





All of the Amazing Gifts out of the box, in the few seconds I was able to restrain myself from opening them.

Also not wrapped are peppermints and some Yummy looking hot chocolate from Moonstruck, which is local to my Santa!





Now all of the lovely pretties exposed! My picture really doesn't capture gorgeousness of these polishes!





Top row l-r: LE Holiday e.l.f in a Dark Green, Butter London in Bit Faker, and two more LE Holiday e.l.f polishes in a Red Glitter,                          and in Purple.

Second row l-r: Essie in For the Twill of It, Deborah Lippmann in Across the Universe, LE Holiday e.l.f in Silver, Essie in                                               Recessionista, and cute nail files.

Third row l-r: Three Essence colour &amp; go nail polishes in Here's My Number, Crazy Fancy Love, and Miss Universe, Ruffian nail                             Lacquer in Hedge Fund, and Sally Hansen nail pen in Silver

Last row l-r:  Essence nail art stencils in You're the Star, H&amp;M nail polish in Purple Glitter, Meaganola's Super Secret Peel-Off                                Glitter Base Coat, Essence nail art stencils in Say it With Flowers.

And lastly a shot of Miss Jubilee trying to claim my goodies as her own.






I can not express my Happiness and Joy enough. I got so many new to me brands, and colors that I absolutely adore. I am so thankful that my Santa  put so much thought and effort into my gift it couldn't be more perfect. Thank a million times over @meaganola

I love, love, love everyhting!!!

Moonstruck is super yummy chocolate! You'll love it!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone know how many reveals we have left? I love seeing what everyone got and I don't want it to end!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know how many reveals we have left? I love seeing what everyone got and I don't want it to end!!!





I'm still waiting impatiently for a package to appear. How sad is it that I'm more excited about receiving a SS box than orders of things I placed?


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have a really beautiful new nail polish collection!
I know. she did such a great job, I can't wait to start using these!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Moonstruck is super yummy chocolate! You'll love it!
Yay! I think I am going to save it for tonight.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Super Fabulous SS gift today, and may I just say I have the bestest Santa ever!!!! MY pictures do not do justice to all of the lovely pretties she sent me. Thank you so much @meaganola!!!



Spoiler



All of these goodies are just for me!





All of the Amazing Gifts out of the box, in the few seconds I was able to restrain myself from opening them.

Also not wrapped are peppermints and some Yummy looking hot chocolate from Moonstruck, which is local to my Santa!





Now all of the lovely pretties exposed! My picture really doesn't capture gorgeousness of these polishes!





Top row l-r: LE Holiday e.l.f in a Dark Green, Butter London in Bit Faker, and two more LE Holiday e.l.f polishes in a Red Glitter,                          and in Purple.

Second row l-r: Essie in For the Twill of It, Deborah Lippmann in Across the Universe, LE Holiday e.l.f in Silver, Essie in                                               Recessionista, and cute nail files.

Third row l-r: Three Essence colour &amp; go nail polishes in Here's My Number, Crazy Fancy Love, and Miss Universe, Ruffian nail                             Lacquer in Hedge Fund, and Sally Hansen nail pen in Silver

Last row l-r:  Essence nail art stencils in You're the Star, H&amp;M nail polish in Purple Glitter, Meaganola's Super Secret Peel-Off                                Glitter Base Coat, Essence nail art stencils in Say it With Flowers.

And lastly a shot of Miss Jubilee trying to claim my goodies as her own.






I can not express my Happiness and Joy enough. I got so many new to me brands, and colors that I absolutely adore. I am so thankful that my Santa  put so much thought and effort into my gift it couldn't be more perfect. Thank a million times over @meaganola

I love, love, love everyhting!!!
NICE!  I especially love the peel off  item.  I know it's incredibly special and you should treasure that!  She raves about it!!  This is too cute.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NICE!  I especially love the peel off  item.  I know it's incredibly special and you should treasure that!  She raves about it!!  This is too cute.
Truthfully, it is one of the items I am most excited about! I have always wanted to try some sort of glue before using glitter polish, but have never gotten around to it. Now I have this super awesome formula to tryout. Now if only I can figure out which of the pretty polishes to use first...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Super Fabulous SS gift today, and may I just say I have the bestest Santa ever!!!! MY pictures do not do justice to all of the lovely pretties she sent me. Thank you so much @meaganola!!!



Spoiler



All of these goodies are just for me!





All of the Amazing Gifts out of the box, in the few seconds I was able to restrain myself from opening them.

Also not wrapped are peppermints and some Yummy looking hot chocolate from Moonstruck, which is local to my Santa!





Now all of the lovely pretties exposed! My picture really doesn't capture gorgeousness of these polishes!





Top row l-r: LE Holiday e.l.f in a Dark Green, Butter London in Bit Faker, and two more LE Holiday e.l.f polishes in a Red Glitter,                          and in Purple.

Second row l-r: Essie in For the Twill of It, Deborah Lippmann in Across the Universe, LE Holiday e.l.f in Silver, Essie in                                               Recessionista, and cute nail files.

Third row l-r: Three Essence colour &amp; go nail polishes in Here's My Number, Crazy Fancy Love, and Miss Universe, Ruffian nail                             Lacquer in Hedge Fund, and Sally Hansen nail pen in Silver

Last row l-r:  Essence nail art stencils in You're the Star, H&amp;M nail polish in Purple Glitter, Meaganola's Super Secret Peel-Off                                Glitter Base Coat, Essence nail art stencils in Say it With Flowers.

And lastly a shot of Miss Jubilee trying to claim my goodies as her own.






I can not express my Happiness and Joy enough. I got so many new to me brands, and colors that I absolutely adore. I am so thankful that my Santa  put so much thought and effort into my gift it couldn't be more perfect. Thank a million times over @meaganola

I love, love, love everyhting!!!

Yay!  Amazing job @meaganola and I love to see my Secret Santa @lemony007 getting such great gifts!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Super Fabulous SS gift today, and may I just say I have the bestest Santa ever!!!! MY pictures do not do justice to all of the lovely pretties she sent me. Thank you so much @meaganola!!!



Spoiler



All of these goodies are just for me!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

duplicate post.  meh.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm still waiting impatiently for a package to appear. How sad is it that I'm more excited about receiving a SS box than orders of things I placed?
I don't think we'll ever get a reveal from my person.  She hasn't contacted me in any manner and she certainly isn't posting here.  I think @FrostKitty's zombie postal workers ate her.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think we'll ever get a reveal from my person.  She hasn't contacted me in any manner and she certainly isn't posting here.  I think @FrostKitty's zombie postal workers ate her.
Such a sad and yet hillarious post!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 12, 2013)

> I don't think we'll ever get a reveal from my person. Â She hasn't contacted me in any manner and she certainly isn't posting here. Â I thinkÂ @FrostKitty 's zombie postal workers ate her.Â


 That makes me sad, Donna!! I was hoping she would at least PM you....


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think we'll ever get a reveal from my person.  She hasn't contacted me in any manner and she certainly isn't posting here.  I think @FrostKitty's zombie postal workers ate her. 
That makes me sad DonnaD.  I think it's just not as fun if you aren't posting and joining in our fun!  I also think part of the fun is seeing how creative, thoughtful and generous every one is!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think we'll ever get a reveal from my person. Â She hasn't contacted me in any manner and she certainly isn't posting here. Â I thinkÂ @FrostKitty's zombie postal workers ate her.Â 


BWAHAHAHAHA!!! So funny and so sad at the same time.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 12, 2013)

@DonnaD... Maybe she really didn't get it.... Maybe the reindeers wanted to play with the pretty colors so they took the box.... I don't know maybe she is saving to open for Christmas


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2013)

OH MY GOD.  I do not care what any of you say about your Secret Santa.  Mine is the best in the entire world.  I can not believe this!  @puppymomofthree I never expected you to include the one polish I wanted more than anything. 

You could have included just that and I would have been moved beyond words.  I am nearly speechless. I will take pics in a few but I wanted to say how incredibly happy I am and that you rock.  (I opened it last BTW)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY GOD.  I do not care what any of you say about your Secret Santa.  Mine is the best in the entire world.  I can not believe this!  @puppymomofthree I never expected you to include the one polish I wanted more than anything. 

You could have included just that and I would have been moved beyond words.  I am nearly speechless. I will take pics in a few but I wanted to say how incredibly happy I am and that you rock.  (I opened it last BTW)




I am so glad!  It took most of the budget, and forever to come in, but I had to get it for you!  I was so excited when it came in that I forgot the card--hence my previous silly posts!  I am so glad I made you smile.  You are so creative with your nails and I wanted to give you something I knew you wanted!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@DonnaD... Maybe she really didn't get it.... Maybe the reindeers wanted to play with the pretty colors so they took the box.... I don't know maybe she is saving to open for Christmas
It was delivered.  Unless someone stole it out of her mailbox, she got it.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

But that leads me to actually feel like I should pm her to ask.  I'm gonna do that right now.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I think it is okay to PM and ask, for sure.  Hopefully there is some reason she hasn't posted, and even if not, I think it's legit to want to know if she got it.

I will still hold out hope that she will come and share pictures when she can.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2013)

I am not going to lie.  I ripped this package open on my work break so I apologize for the crazy unorganized fashion in which I will be posted.  My USPS carrier didn't even ring my doorbell like they normally do when I get larger packages.  I actually went outside because I noticed a smell of something burning and it was driving me nuts.  Directly across from my home is a high school.  It was letting out and there were fire trucks and people everywhere and I saw that down the road something was on fire.  I immediately freaked out thinking what if it made it's way here and started thinking about my poor kitties.  Then I stepped out to get a better look and happened to look down where I saw my box.

I switched gears, snatched it up and ran upstairs to my office.  I love the packing material @puppymomofthree included as it will also get used for my little mouse Elvis.  I use this as his bedding.  Inside I found a ton of items.  Some very tiny yet every single item wrapped.  Great job!  I am so blown away by this.  I can't wrap my mind around this.  I love every single item.

Here are my polishes.



 LVX Midori - Super awesome shade which is one of my favorite colors. 

Nails Inc loose glitter - Already so many ideas going through my head

China Glaze - Split Perso-nail-ity - I have 2 others from this line and I love them.

Julep - Beatrix, Geo &amp; Antonia - Never owned a single Julep and these are some awesome glitters.  PERFECT!!



 OPI Black Spotted - words just can not describe the awesomeness of this polish and my SS for noticing.  I will think of your generosity and kindness whenever I wear it. 

Zoya Liberty - Can you say amazing in a bottle.  I love it.

Lime Crime - Crema de Limon - I love this on so many levels.  I have been drooling over this brand for months.

Color Club Mod in Manhattan - perfect base for nail art!

Nails Inc - Covent Garden - OH EM GEE  I know what this is!!! OMG TEXTURE!! Ah I love it!! (I didn't realize at first what this was)

Liquid Afterglow - Girl Talk - if you could grind me up and put it in a bottle and paint it on your nails as horrible as that sounds... this would be me.  It's amazing.  I never have heard of this one before but it's so amazing. 



 Ulta Shine On collection in Holiday Mixer, Popping Bottles (love that name) Sparks Fly and Cosmic Love

and lastly WOW holiday Glitter shapes.  I see a lot of nail art in my future.

There's more!  I just haven't photographed it yet.  I have to go out to dinner for my boyfriend's mom but I promise I will post it all.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 12, 2013)

> I am not going to lie.Â  I ripped this package open on my work break so I apologize for the crazy unorganized fashion in which I will be posted.Â  My USPS carrier didn't even ring my doorbell like they normally do when I get larger packages.Â  I actually went outside because I noticed a smell of something burning and it was driving me nuts.Â  Directly across from my home is a high school.Â  It was letting out and there were fire trucks and people everywhere and I saw that down the road something was on fire.Â  I immediately freaked out thinking what if it made it's way here and started thinking about my poor kitties.Â  Then I stepped out to get a better look and happened to look down where I saw my box. I switched gears, snatched it up and ran upstairs to my office.Â  I love the packing material @puppymomofthree included as it will also get used for my little mouse Elvis.Â  I use this as his bedding.Â  Inside I found a ton of items.Â  Some very tiny yet every single item wrapped.Â  Great job!Â  I am so blown away by this.Â  I can't wrap my mind around this.Â  I love every single item. Here are my polishes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click only if you want to be blown away by amazing SS goodness.
> ...





Spoiler: Click only if you want to be blown away by amazing SS goodness.



I am so glad you like it all! I thought it might get your creative juices going.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pretty pretty polishes... Yaaaay!!! @DonnaD let us know what happen....


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not going to lie.  I ripped this package open on my work break so I apologize for the crazy unorganized fashion in which I will be posted.  My USPS carrier didn't even ring my doorbell like they normally do when I get larger packages.  I actually went outside because I noticed a smell of something burning and it was driving me nuts.  Directly across from my home is a high school.  It was letting out and there were fire trucks and people everywhere and I saw that down the road something was on fire.  I immediately freaked out thinking what if it made it's way here and started thinking about my poor kitties.  Then I stepped out to get a better look and happened to look down where I saw my box.

I switched gears, snatched it up and ran upstairs to my office.  I love the packing material @puppymomofthree included as it will also get used for my little mouse Elvis.  I use this as his bedding.  Inside I found a ton of items.  Some very tiny yet every single item wrapped.  Great job!  I am so blown away by this.  I can't wrap my mind around this.  I love every single item.
Awesome presents!  @puppymomofthree did her research on you.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pretty pretty polishes... Yaaaay!!! @DonnaD let us know what happen....
I will.  I don't think my message was the nicest...just your basic "since I haven't heard from you, I wonder did you get it or was it stolen" passive-aggressive message from hell.  I'm cranky today.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
  
I had a lot of fun plotting and finding all sorts of nifty things, especially things I love and can share. (Portable snark on a magnet? A perfect excuse to share snark? Sign me up!) I'm so glad that you love everything!!
I do that with crafting projects...the house which I am currently culling is filled with reminders of  "Oh how hard can that be?" projects.   I am currently in full on HATE knitting and loom knitting mode.  But I will not be defeated.   The ornament though is just gorgeous.  It looks very cool hanging with the scarves.   

The Mentality polish is amazing, I love the formula - my go to matte brand is Man Glaze because they do the primary colors like on one else.   I have to hide them from my friends because they are the first to get snatched up by the yeah... men I know who wear polish.  Something about the fact that the label says MAN on it is like the bear hugs they give each other - you know the kind, they hug then there's the slap on the back and then the awkward cough.    

Oh and MrKitty who I may be selling for science experiments along with the C A T S and The Boy asked me if the box was from my ECoB Secret Santa... ECoB being the Evil Coven of witches that have been my friends since our Undergrad days.  The lovely box of wonder really was THAT Me.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think we'll ever get a reveal from my person.  She hasn't contacted me in any manner and she certainly isn't posting here.  I think @FrostKitty's zombie postal workers ate her. 
Gah!!!   A better fate than living a life where you don't think to say "Thank You."  * 

*Yes, the comment was meant to be as prissy as it reads.   Non rant thing... I think that the Internet has led to a break down in simple common courtesy.   How hard is it to just PM and say..., "Thank you for thinking of me."?   No giant reveal is necessary but we all want to know that our efforts were appreciated or at least that the package was received.   Gah!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

:OOOO my mom called me and told me something non-amazon order arrived for me! gah i cannot wait!


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 12, 2013)

Ohh i got my package today!  Do I have time to rip carefully open my package before my eye appointment?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh i got my package today!  Do I have time to rip carefully open my package before my eye appointment?
Yes! and time to take pictures, and upload them on MUT ;]


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do that with crafting projects...the house which I am currently culling is filled with reminders of  "Oh how hard can that be?" projects.   I am currently in full on HATE knitting and loom knitting mode.  But I will not be defeated.   The ornament though is just gorgeous.  It looks very cool hanging with the scarves.   

The Mentality polish is amazing, I love the formula - my go to matte brand is Man Glaze because they do the primary colors like on one else.   I have to hide them from my friends because they are the first to get snatched up by the yeah... men I know who wear polish.  Something about the fact that the label says MAN on it is like the bear hugs they give each other - you know the kind, they hug then there's the slap on the back and then the awkward cough.    

Oh and MrKitty who I may be selling for science experiments along with the C A T S and The Boy asked me if the box was from my ECoB Secret Santa... ECoB being the Evil Coven of witches that have been my friends since our Undergrad days.  The lovely box of wonder really was THAT Me.   

I have yet to try Man Glaze, just looked at the site and I've decided I need to acquire at minimum the dark green and dark purple once the holidays settle down, I may have bought some "things" (also known as pretty LE holiday polishes) as presents for myself yesterday, oops, and I should behave now and work on acquiring presents for everyone else on my list.


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy Moly Jess!! !

I am going to have to finish when I get home, but just look at this!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 12, 2013)

My fiancÃ©e must think I'm insane the way I keep checking the mail. Every time I hear a noise on the porch I go out &amp; check. He keeps asking me if I know how cold it is out. I think, of course I do, and I don't want my SS gift sitting out in it!! Duh!!


----------



## Lily V (Dec 12, 2013)

YAY! It got there!!! (&amp; don't see anything that looks like leaking, so gonna say it got there in all one piece too!!)




   The tracking when it said it was delivered, said "left on porch." (at like noon!)  And I'm thinking oh please don't let anyone steal it off the porch before she gets home!!!  lol

yay!!!  Enjoy &amp; Merry Christmas!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy Moly @LilyV !

I am going to have to finish when I get home, but just look at this!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 12, 2013)

USPS says mine has been delivered... hope my girl has or will get it okay!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 12, 2013)

Yay, looks like there will be more reveals up soon. 



 I'm loving everything I've seen so far, the gals on here definitely know how to shop &amp; craft! @DonnaD I'm really sorry your Santee has yet to contact you. I think that letting a Santa know (by PM or reveal) that their package has arrived safely, should be added to the rules.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh yeah just want to remind anyone who sent me goodies that I won't be home to open them until the 19th! So don't take it personally if I am not posting yet :]


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 12, 2013)

Day 4 of my wonderful nail surprises from [@]utgal2004[/@] On the 4th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . . Four Pink Pleasures, Three Teal Treasures, Two Texas Treats, And a Minnie Mouse on a ring!



Spoiler



Pink Pleasures! So exciting!



I actually had 5 perfectly pretty pink pleasures in this package even though it was for day four (she continues to spoil me rotten!)



1: Nicole by OPI - Selena Gomez - Selena! This is a super pretty almost peachy pink color. I've never seen a color like this in a polish before. I really like it. It looks fabulous with teal/light blue which we already discussed us pretty much most of my clothes! 2: Wet n Wild lip gloss in Cotton Candy which is a sheer fuschia pink. It goes on sheer &amp; adds the most subtle hint of brightness. So fun! 3: Sweet &amp; Shimmer Lip Gloss. This one is sparkly &amp; 4 different pinks in one. I love the glitter effect in this guy. 4: Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in Mischief. This one is a deeper richer pink with silver shimmers. He has great color payoff on his own. This guy is definitely moving into my purse for everyday wear! 5: Revlon Nail Art in Post Modern. This thing is super cool. It's a long tube like lip gloss with 2 sides. One has. Beautiful super pastel pink &amp; the other side has a pearlescent white. They both are nail polishes. The pink has a normal brush &amp; you are supposed to put it on first, then the white has a long skinny brush for nail art! So cool! So once again I love everything she sent me. Thank you again for being so wonderful! PS: I have the teal pixi liner on today &amp; I am in love!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 4 of my wonderful nail surprises from @utgal2004

On the 4th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . .

Four Pink Pleasures,
Three Teal Treasures,
Two Texas Treats,
And a Minnie Mouse on a ring! 

Pink Pleasures! So exciting!

/Users/dani/Desktop/Day 4.JPG

I actually had 5 perfectly pretty pink pleasures in this package even though it was for day four (she continues to spoil me rotten!)

/Users/dani/Desktop/photo.JPG

1: Nicole by OPI - Selena Gomez - Selena!
This is a super pretty almost peachy pink color. I've never seen a color like this in a polish before. I really like it. It looks fabulous with teal/light blue which we already discussed us pretty much most of my clothes!

2: Wet n Wild lip gloss in Cotton Candy which is a sheer fuschia pink. It goes on sheer &amp; adds the most subtle hint of brightness. So fun!

3: Sweet &amp; Shimmer Lip Gloss. This one is sparkly &amp; 4 different pinks in one. I love the glitter effect in this guy.

4: Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in Mischief. This one is a deeper richer pink with silver shimmers. He has great color payoff on his own. This guy is definitely moving into my purse for everyday wear!

5: Revlon Nail Art in Post Modern. This thing is super cool. It's a long tube like lip gloss with 2 sides. One has. Beautiful super pastel pink &amp; the other side has a pearlescent white. They both are nail polishes. The pink has a normal brush &amp; you are supposed to put it on first, then the white has a long skinny brush for nail art! So cool!

So once again I love everything she sent me. Thank you again for being so wonderful!

PS: I have the teal pixi liner on today &amp; I am in love!!!!

Hooray!  They sound awesome but... the pics didn't upload right!  I wanna see the pretties!


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 12, 2013)

You all ready for this ?



1. The Hungry Asian in nightfall 2. Orlay. (RisquÃ© encounter ) and pixie polish spectra flair 3. Indigo bananas, the secret life


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You all ready for this ?




1. The Hungry Asian in nightfall
2. Orlay. (RisquÃ© encounter ) and pixie polish spectra flair
3. Indigo bananas, the secret life
I am in LOVE with everything about Nightfall, especially the heart shaped bottle!  Awesome gifts!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 4 of my wonderful nail surprises from @utgal2004

On the 4th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . .

Four Pink Pleasures,
Three Teal Treasures,
Two Texas Treats,
And a Minnie Mouse on a ring! 

Pink Pleasures! So exciting!






I actually had 5 perfectly pretty pink pleasures in this package even though it was for day four (she continues to spoil me rotten!)






1: Nicole by OPI - Selena Gomez - Selena!
This is a super pretty almost peachy pink color. I've never seen a color like this in a polish before. I really like it. It looks fabulous with teal/light blue which we already discussed us pretty much most of my clothes!

2: Wet n Wild lip gloss in Cotton Candy which is a sheer fuschia pink. It goes on sheer &amp; adds the most subtle hint of brightness. So fun!

3: Sweet &amp; Shimmer Lip Gloss. This one is sparkly &amp; 4 different pinks in one. I love the glitter effect in this guy.

4: Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in Mischief. This one is a deeper richer pink with silver shimmers. He has great color payoff on his own. This guy is definitely moving into my purse for everyday wear!

5: Revlon Nail Art in Post Modern. This thing is super cool. It's a long tube like lip gloss with 2 sides. One has. Beautiful super pastel pink &amp; the other side has a pearlescent white. They both are nail polishes. The pink has a normal brush &amp; you are supposed to put it on first, then the white has a long skinny brush for nail art! So cool!

So once again I love everything she sent me. Thank you again for being so wonderful!

PS: I have the teal pixi liner on today &amp; I am in love!!!!
I fixed the pictures.  I couldn't get it to work on my phone so I had to go to my desktop.


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 12, 2013)

4. Rescue beauty lounge in Catherine 5. Mod lacquer in goblin 6. Max factor in fantasy fire. (But I will think of it as unicorn pee!)


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





4. Rescue beauty lounge in Catherine
5. Mod lacquer in goblin
6. Max factor in fantasy fire. (But I will think of it as unicorn pee!)
Did I miss that unicorns pee in purple?!  It is the best color.  That rescue beauty lounge is such a cool, unique color!  You definitely have to post a pic once you paint your nails with each of those colors.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2013)

So here is the rest of my goodies.  My SS included an advent calendar with chocolates, more chocolate, a wonderful smelling balsam &amp; cedar candle which makes me instantly think of Christmas trees and a mini make up brush that is the perfect shape for nail polish clean up.  I don't know if that was her intent but it sure works for me.  I am thrilled beyond belief.  I got a neat little Christmas box too that I will use.  I love bags and boxes of all shapes and sizes.  I bragged all about my SS at the birthday dinner for my boyfriend's mom and all the way there when she picked me up.  She even told his dad all about my special rare polish from France. 





Elsa the cat with all my goodies. I think it's mandatory to now include a pet picture with your SS nails gifts!





brush and candle





All my wrapped pretties.  I actually have very similar wrapping paper.  I love snow flakes!

Sorry I forgot to put in spoilers for this part.  Feeling sick unfortunately I am going to now go lay down.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





4. Rescue beauty lounge in Catherine
5. Mod lacquer in goblin
6. Max factor in fantasy fire. (But I will think of it as unicorn pee!)
OMG Fantasy Fire!!! Congrats!


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 12, 2013)

7. DL swagga like us 8. Colored de carol santas workshop



CANDY! And these are some of my favorites!



And more! File, la colors, hand cream, pedi cream and caviar! Unbelievable @lilyV! When I get to a real computer I am sending you a message, I think we have even more in common! You have made my holiday season. Thank you!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 12, 2013)

I've had the craziest work week, but... I finally have time to get my SS gifts wrapped tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You ladies have had such lovely reveals. I am looking forward to spoiling mine soon.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




7. DL swagga like us
8. Colored de carol santas workshop



CANDY! And thes



And more! File, la colors, hand cream, pedi cream and caviar!

Unbelievable @lilyV! When I get to a real computerim sending you a message, I think we have even more in common! You have made my holiday season. Thank you!
Cool nail products AND candy from around the world... so awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 4 of my wonderful nail surprises from @utgal2004

On the 4th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . .

Four Pink Pleasures,
Three Teal Treasures,
Two Texas Treats,
And a Minnie Mouse on a ring! 

Pink Pleasures! So exciting!






I actually had 5 perfectly pretty pink pleasures in this package even though it was for day four (she continues to spoil me rotten!)






1: Nicole by OPI - Selena Gomez - Selena!
This is a super pretty almost peachy pink color. I've never seen a color like this in a polish before. I really like it. It looks fabulous with teal/light blue which we already discussed us pretty much most of my clothes!

2: Wet n Wild lip gloss in Cotton Candy which is a sheer fuschia pink. It goes on sheer &amp; adds the most subtle hint of brightness. So fun!

3: Sweet &amp; Shimmer Lip Gloss. This one is sparkly &amp; 4 different pinks in one. I love the glitter effect in this guy.

4: Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in Mischief. This one is a deeper richer pink with silver shimmers. He has great color payoff on his own. This guy is definitely moving into my purse for everyday wear!

5: Revlon Nail Art in Post Modern. This thing is super cool. It's a long tube like lip gloss with 2 sides. One has. Beautiful super pastel pink &amp; the other side has a pearlescent white. They both are nail polishes. The pink has a normal brush &amp; you are supposed to put it on first, then the white has a long skinny brush for nail art! So cool!

So once again I love everything she sent me. Thank you again for being so wonderful!

PS: I have the teal pixi liner on today &amp; I am in love!!!!
I fixed the pictures.  I couldn't get it to work on my phone so I had to go to my desktop.  


Yay!   Oh they're so pretty!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


7. DL swagga like us
8. Colored de carol santas workshop

CANDY! And these are some of my favorites!

And more! File, la colors, hand cream, pedi cream and caviar!

Unbelievable @lilyV! When I get to a real computer I am sending you a message, I think we have even more in common! You have made my holiday season. Thank you!
Great gift!  Congrats on a fantastic Secret Santa!


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 12, 2013)

My secret santa gift is on its way, she should get it Saturday.  And, I just got an elf message to expect mine Monday.  SOOO excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 12, 2013)

> 4. Rescue beauty lounge in Catherine 5. Mod lacquer in goblin 6. Max factor in fantasy fire. (But I will think of it as unicorn pee!)


 I have been eyeing Mod Lacquer. You'll have to share what it's like when you try it.


----------



## sldb (Dec 12, 2013)

I got an elf message that my gift will be here Saturday. So excited!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 13, 2013)

It came! It came!! Ahhhhhhh I'm so excited!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Super Fabulous SS gift today, and may I just say I have the bestest Santa ever!!!! MY pictures do not do justice to all of the lovely pretties she sent me. Thank you so much @meaganola!!!



Spoiler



All of these goodies are just for me!





All of the Amazing Gifts out of the box, in the few seconds I was able to restrain myself from opening them.

Also not wrapped are peppermints and some Yummy looking hot chocolate from Moonstruck, which is local to my Santa!





Now all of the lovely pretties exposed! My picture really doesn't capture gorgeousness of these polishes!





Top row l-r: LE Holiday e.l.f in a Dark Green, Butter London in Bit Faker, and two more LE Holiday e.l.f polishes in a Red Glitter,                          and in Purple.

Second row l-r: Essie in For the Twill of It, Deborah Lippmann in Across the Universe, LE Holiday e.l.f in Silver, Essie in                                               Recessionista, and cute nail files.

Third row l-r: Three Essence colour &amp; go nail polishes in Here's My Number, Crazy Fancy Love, and Miss Universe, Ruffian nail                             Lacquer in Hedge Fund, and Sally Hansen nail pen in Silver

Last row l-r:  Essence nail art stencils in You're the Star, H&amp;M nail polish in Purple Glitter, Meaganola's Super Secret Peel-Off                                Glitter Base Coat, Essence nail art stencils in Say it With Flowers.

And lastly a shot of Miss Jubilee trying to claim my goodies as her own.






I can not express my Happiness and Joy enough. I got so many new to me brands, and colors that I absolutely adore. I am so thankful that my Santa  put so much thought and effort into my gift it couldn't be more perfect. Thank a million times over @meaganola

I love, love, love everyhting!!!
Yay!  So glad it arrived safe and sound!  With the freezing weather all across the country, I was worried about all of that glass.  When I saw essence on your list of want-to-try brands, I *had* to send some because it's one of my favorite brands!  Here's My Number is nothing like I've seen anywhere else, at least as far as I can remember:  A holo sand!  I'm not big on texture polishes, but there's just something (probably the holo) about that one that makes it an exception for me.  I also *had* to send e.l.f. polishes because Santa!  Elves!  And you provided the kitty, so you're set!  And I hope the Super Secret Base Coat works as well for you as it does for me.  It really was a game-changer once I discovered how easily it came off.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!  So glad it arrived safe and sound!  With the freezing weather all across the country, I was worried about all of that glass.  When I saw essence on your list of want-to-try brands, I *had* to send some because it's one of my favorite brands!  Here's My Number is nothing like I've seen anywhere else, at least as far as I can remember:  A holo sand!  I'm not big on texture polishes, but there's just something (probably the holo) about that one that makes it an exception for me.  I also *had* to send e.l.f. polishes because Santa!  Elves!  And you provided the kitty, so you're set!  And I hope the Super Secret Base Coat works as well for you as it does for me.  It really was a game-changer once I discovered how easily it came off.
Here's My Number is so pretty, I was debating on whether to try it or the DL out first, In the end Across the universe won out.  I did apply the Super Secret Base Coat first, and just as a base coat I liked it better than other base coats I have tried. I love e.l.f polishes, and own quite a few, I am loving the Red Glitter polish. It made me realize that even with all the red I own I don't own anything like it. You did such a fabulous job as my Santa!


----------



## Lily V (Dec 13, 2013)

You were so much fun to shop for- we have tons of same tastes in polishes!  We have quite a few "twin" polishes- shopping went like this- "Oooh, I like that one! One for QueenJane, one for me! ....oh, that's one nice too and that one and I love this... I'll get two!" 



 

I'm really happy you liked everything! 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




7. DL swagga like us
8. Colored de carol santas workshop



CANDY! And these are some of my favorites!



And more! File, la colors, hand cream, pedi cream and caviar!

Unbelievable @lilyV! When I get to a real computer I am sending you a message, I think we have even more in common! You have made my holiday season. Thank you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 13, 2013)

OMMMGGGGGG [@]thebeverley3[/@] I love you and you just seriously made me the happiest girl ever!! I had the worst day ever (especially since i am only now getting home from work this late!) and came home to the nicest present I have ever gotten in my whole life!!! She totally put my personality and everything I love into 1 AMAZING box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am stunned at how thoughtful each item is :jawsdown: So here's everything all pretty and wrapped (even red bubble wrap!! And cute little ties!!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Here's the first thing I opened and I was in love!!! How freaking cute is this!!!!! I have never seen anything like it and it totally matches my kitchen!! I am a total coffee-aholic and I can't wait to use it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then, OMG RAINBOW HONEY!!!! Be Mine, XOXO, Sweet Talk and Appleberry. I've never had a RH before and I always wanted one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could'nt have picked better colors myself!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









After this I was like omg, there's more?? Then tools- yay!!!!! NEON STUDS and gold caviar beads!!! I cannot wait to play with these!!! A pink dual ended dotting tool and French manicure tip guides - I super need these and will get a lot of use out of them!!! And FANCY GIANT CHOCOLATE!!! Yayyyyyyyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then OPIs!!!! Sparkles!!!!! In my Santa Suit and My Favorite Ornament! Love!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then Essie Hors D'oeuvres from the Encrusted collection!!!!!! This was in my wish list and I have literally been dreaming about it! Then Cult Nails Devious Nature!! I have never tried this brand I can't wait to try it after seeing all you ladies sing praises about the polishes!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









This was already the coolest box ever, but then CAUDALIE!!!!!!!!! And a Caudalie lippie?? How did I not know about these before?! And one of the super cute bags from Sephora that I keep seeing everyone post, plus there's happy faces all over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Omg seriously [@]thebeverley3[/@]I can't believe how generous you were and how outstanding of a job you did picking out the most awesome stuff ever!!! Thank you so so much from the bottom of my heart!! You made me cry happy tears I was so touched! :hug:


Spoiler: Everything all together!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 13, 2013)

Let the stalking begin...my SS is supposed to get her box today!!! I am super duper excited to see her reaction, and nervous, too. I really hope she likes everything.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

> OMMMGGGGGG [@]thebeverley3[/@] I love you and you just seriously made me the happiest girl ever!! I had the worst day ever (especially since i am only now getting home from work this late!) and came home to the nicest present I have ever gotten in my whole life!!! She totally put my personality and everything I love into 1 AMAZING box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am stunned at how thoughtful each item is :jawsdown: So here's everything all pretty and wrapped (even red bubble wrap!! And cute little ties!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here's the first thing I opened and I was in love!!! How freaking cute is this!!!!! I have never seen anything like it and it totally matches my kitchen!! I am a total coffee-aholic and I can't wait to use it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then, OMG RAINBOW HONEY!!!! Be Mine, XOXO, Sweet Talk and Appleberry. I've never had a RH before and I always wanted one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could'nt have picked better colors myself!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









After this I was like omg, there's more?? Then tools- yay!!!!! NEON STUDS and gold caviar beads!!! I cannot wait to play with these!!! A pink dual ended dotting tool and French manicure tip guides - I super need these and will get a lot of use out of them!!! And FANCY GIANT CHOCOLATE!!! Yayyyyyyyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then OPIs!!!! Sparkles!!!!! In my Santa Suit and My Favorite Ornament! Love!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then Essie Hors D'oeuvres from the Encrusted collection!!!!!! This was in my wish list and I have literally been dreaming about it! Then Cult Nails Devious Nature!! I have never tried this brand I can't wait to try it after seeing all you ladies sing praises about the polishes!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









This was already the coolest box ever, but then CAUDALIE!!!!!!!!! And a Caudalie lippie?? How did I not know about these before?! And one of the super cute bags from Sephora that I keep seeing everyone post, plus there's happy faces all over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Omg seriously [@]thebeverley3[/@]I can't believe how generous you were and how outstanding of a job you did picking out the most awesome stuff ever!!! Thank you so so much from the bottom of my heart!! You made me cry happy tears I was so touched! :hug:


Spoiler: Everything all together!!









I literally love every single color you got! Such a wonderful gift! Can I swing by for a mani later?! I have to say one of the best part of the reveals is learning about brands I didn't know existed especially the indies! Time to check out Rainbow Honey...


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 13, 2013)

> OMMMGGGGGG [@]thebeverley3[/@] I love you and you just seriously made me the happiest girl ever!! I had the worst day ever (especially since i am only now getting home from work this late!) and came home to the nicest present I have ever gotten in my whole life!!! She totally put my personality and everything I love into 1 AMAZING box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am stunned at how thoughtful each item is :jawsdown: So here's everything all pretty and wrapped (even red bubble wrap!! And cute little ties!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here's the first thing I opened and I was in love!!! How freaking cute is this!!!!! I have never seen anything like it and it totally matches my kitchen!! I am a total coffee-aholic and I can't wait to use it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then, OMG RAINBOW HONEY!!!! Be Mine, XOXO, Sweet Talk and Appleberry. I've never had a RH before and I always wanted one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could'nt have picked better colors myself!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









After this I was like omg, there's more?? Then tools- yay!!!!! NEON STUDS and gold caviar beads!!! I cannot wait to play with these!!! A pink dual ended dotting tool and French manicure tip guides - I super need these and will get a lot of use out of them!!! And FANCY GIANT CHOCOLATE!!! Yayyyyyyyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then OPIs!!!! Sparkles!!!!! In my Santa Suit and My Favorite Ornament! Love!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then Essie Hors D'oeuvres from the Encrusted collection!!!!!! This was in my wish list and I have literally been dreaming about it! Then Cult Nails Devious Nature!! I have never tried this brand I can't wait to try it after seeing all you ladies sing praises about the polishes!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









This was already the coolest box ever, but then CAUDALIE!!!!!!!!! And a Caudalie lippie?? How did I not know about these before?! And one of the super cute bags from Sephora that I keep seeing everyone post, plus there's happy faces all over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Omg seriously [@]thebeverley3[/@]I can't believe how generous you were and how outstanding of a job you did picking out the most awesome stuff ever!!! Thank you so so much from the bottom of my heart!! You made me cry happy tears I was so touched! :hug:


Spoiler: Everything all together!!









Love them all, but that Essie is to die for!!! I'm drooling here....


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 13, 2013)

My Santee's box made it to her state yesterday, I am so excited!! I hope she likes everything and is able to post today.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2013)

@Lolo22  OMG what a kick butt present!  At least 90% of those nail polishes I've been looking at recently.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 13, 2013)

@thebeverley3 -- thanks for being such a great Santa to mine!  What great gifts you chose.  Enjoy them, @Lolo22!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow! [@]thebeverley3[/@] you did a fantastic job! I love all the colors you selected too, so girly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And that cup is so fancy.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow! @thebeverley3 you did a fantastic job! I love all the colors you selected too, so girly.




And that cup is so fancy.
I was so in love with the colors you chose that I forgot to mention how gorgeous that cup is @thebeverley3!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 13, 2013)

> OMMMGGGGGG [@]thebeverley3[/@] I love you and you just seriously made me the happiest girl ever!! I had the worst day ever (especially since i am only now getting home from work this late!) and came home to the nicest present I have ever gotten in my whole life!!! She totally put my personality and everything I love into 1 AMAZING box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am stunned at how thoughtful each item is :jawsdown: So here's everything all pretty and wrapped (even red bubble wrap!! And cute little ties!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here's the first thing I opened and I was in love!!! How freaking cute is this!!!!! I have never seen anything like it and it totally matches my kitchen!! I am a total coffee-aholic and I can't wait to use it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then, OMG RAINBOW HONEY!!!! Be Mine, XOXO, Sweet Talk and Appleberry. I've never had a RH before and I always wanted one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could'nt have picked better colors myself!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









After this I was like omg, there's more?? Then tools- yay!!!!! NEON STUDS and gold caviar beads!!! I cannot wait to play with these!!! A pink dual ended dotting tool and French manicure tip guides - I super need these and will get a lot of use out of them!!! And FANCY GIANT CHOCOLATE!!! Yayyyyyyyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then OPIs!!!! Sparkles!!!!! In my Santa Suit and My Favorite Ornament! Love!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then Essie Hors D'oeuvres from the Encrusted collection!!!!!! This was in my wish list and I have literally been dreaming about it! Then Cult Nails Devious Nature!! I have never tried this brand I can't wait to try it after seeing all you ladies sing praises about the polishes!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









This was already the coolest box ever, but then CAUDALIE!!!!!!!!! And a Caudalie lippie?? How did I not know about these before?! And one of the super cute bags from Sephora that I keep seeing everyone post, plus there's happy faces all over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Omg seriously [@]thebeverley3[/@]I can't believe how generous you were and how outstanding of a job you did picking out the most awesome stuff ever!!! Thank you so so much from the bottom of my heart!! You made me cry happy tears I was so touched! :hug:


Spoiler: Everything all together!!









You are so welcome. I am so very happy everything made it there unbroken and that you love it!!! I had never heard of Rainbow Honey before and had a blast shopping for you. Have a wonderful Christmas @Lolo22!!! Love you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I literally love every single color you got! Such a wonderful gift! Can I swing by for a mani later?!

I have to say one of the best part of the reveals is learning about brands I didn't know existed especially the indies! Time to check out Rainbow Honey...
Yes!! Mani and mug party over here!!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love them all, but that Essie is to die for!!! I'm drooling here....
I know, it's sparkles on top of sparkles!!! What gets better than that?

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Lolo22  OMG what a kick butt present!  At least 90% of those nail polishes I've been looking at recently.
Totally! I kept saying, "It's a Festivus miracle!!" as I was opening everything. hahaha

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @thebeverley3 -- thanks for being such a great Santa to mine!  What great gifts you chose.  Enjoy them, @Lolo22!
Awwwww





Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are so welcome. I am so very happy everything made it there unbroken and that you love it!!! I had never heard of Rainbow Honey before and had a blast shopping for you. Have a wonderful Christmas @Lolo22!!! Love you.




Everything was packed so well and so cute! I kept staring at my mug as I drank my coffee this morning



  You totally knocked it out of the park!! I am still ear to ear over here!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMMMGGGGGG @thebeverley3 I love you and you just seriously made me the happiest girl ever!! I had the worst day ever (especially since i am only now getting home from work this late!) and came home to the nicest present I have ever gotten in my whole life!!! She totally put my personality and everything I love into 1 AMAZING box



I am stunned at how thoughtful each item is




So here's everything all pretty and wrapped (even red bubble wrap!! And cute little ties!!)
Amazing present!  Everything about it is awesome.  I've been totally loving seeing each and every gift.  Great job @thebeverley3!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my gift yesterday from @tulosai

it was wonderful I love everything!!!

Great things come in small packages!!!





Pretty wrapping





wonderful smelling candles





yummy tea i can't wait to try it





excited to try the julep  I love soft pink colors





such a beautiful teal sparkel





disney's jasmine minis













blue feathers!! I'm in love





mmmm chocolate  (my husband said she must have sent these for him....)









glitter party!!!!! 





The picture does not do this justice it is an amazing indie polish black with lots of glitter





my card





it is so pretty!!! 





I was so excited i swatched most of them right away





I'm in love with this color!!!  It reminds me so much of DL mermaid's dream




Thank you thank you so much i love it all I can't wait to play with all my new pretties!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 13, 2013)

ARGH!!!  Tracking on my Santee's package hasn't updated since yesterday.....I was hoping it would be out for delivery today.  Gosh darn it!!  I guess I have to work now instead of watching for updates.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my gift yesterday from @tulosai

it was wonderful I love everything!!!

Great things come in small packages!!!





Pretty wrapping





wonderful smelling candles





yummy tea i can't wait to try it





excited to try the julep  I love soft pink colors





such a beautiful teal sparkel





disney's jasmine minis













blue feathers!! I'm in love





mmmm chocolate  (my husband said she must have sent these for him....)









glitter party!!!!! 





The picture does not do this justice it is an amazing indie polish black with lots of glitter





my card





it is so pretty!!! 





I was so excited i swatched most of them right away





I'm in love with this color!!!  It reminds me so much of DL mermaid's dream




Thank you thank you so much i love it all I can't wait to play with all my new pretties!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 13, 2013)

OMG, OMG, OMG, I just checked tracking one more time and my Santee's package has been delivered!!! I am so nervous!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

I just noticed one of my Super Secret Ninja Santees presents was delivered.  Only one left to go.  That one got mailed today.  Also, gloves went out to @FrostKitty today. @Sakura83's are almost dry and should be mailed tomorrow or Monday and @Pollysmom's will be finished in about an hour and will be ready to go out on Monday (so I'll probably mail them together) and I'll be starting on @Jac13's later tonight.  Almost all caught up!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok guys, so I haven't disappeared from the face of the earth- just been really busy!

I continue to be SOOOOOOO miraculously surprised every single day at how awesome @trekkersangel 's gifts to me are.  I am so humbled by how well she got to know me to do this and how much thought she put into every single thing!

Here's days 8-13










Spoiler







Totally love this , have already used multiple times!





This blue is REALLY awesome, the pic does NOT do it justice whatsoever!





Soap! I love soap and this smells amazing!





Kind of a poorly taken picture but it's polish remover (which I legit do desperately need right now) and some cotton to take off the polish!





Yaaaaaaay feather effects!! Thank you sooooooo much!! these have been SUCH a want for me! I actualy also got the blue for my santee, and almost kept it but then sent it on like a good santa- so glad I did





Ok so.... Embarrassed here, but what do these do exactly?? I am sooooo ignorant...


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 13, 2013)

> Ok guys, so I haven't disappeared from the face of the earth- just been really busy! I continue to be SOOOOOOO miraculously surprised every single day at how awesome @trekkersangel Â 's gifts to me are. Â I am so humbled by how well she got to know me to do this and how much thought she put into every single thing! Here's days 8-13:icon_razz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ha ha ha! It's striping tape. It peels off the rolls in thin lines &amp; you stick it to your nail, paint over it with another color, then peel it off to reveal straight lines of the base color. You can also just stick it on &amp; leave it on if you want lines in that particular color. I like to do plaids with it on my nails


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ha ha ha! It's striping tape. It peels off the rolls in thin lines &amp; you stick it to your nail, paint over it with another color, then peel it off to reveal straight lines of the base color. You can also just stick it on &amp; leave it on if you want lines in that particular color. I like to do plaids with it on my nails
Ooooh


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just noticed one of my Super Secret Ninja Santees presents was delivered.  Only one left to go.  That one got mailed today.  Also, gloves went out to @FrostKitty today. @Sakura83's are almost dry and should be mailed tomorrow or Monday and @Pollysmom's will be finished in about an hour and will be ready to go out on Monday (so I'll probably mail them together) and I'll be starting on @Jac13's later tonight.  Almost all caught up! 


I wonder if it's possible to bribe you with shiny snowflake/star ornaments in exchange for gloves. *ponders*


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 13, 2013)

> > Â  I just noticed one of my Super Secret Ninja Santees presents was delivered. Â Only one left to go. Â That one got mailed today. Â Also, gloves went out to @FrostKitty Â today.Â @Sakura83 's are almost dry and should be mailed tomorrow or Monday and @Pollysmom 's will be finished in about an hour and will be ready to go out on Monday (so I'll probably mail them together) and I'll be starting on @Jac13 's later tonight. Â Almost all caught up!Â
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to bribe you with shiny snowflake/star ornaments in exchange for gloves. *ponders*


 what does it take to het an awesome pair of gloves because they would be awesome!! I do have a birthday coming up very soon


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


what does it take to het an awesome pair of gloves because they would be awesome!! I do have a birthday coming up very soon 
I know, right??? I have been 



 about those gloves since I first saw them.  Are you accepting bribes???? In all seriousness, will send cash.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 13, 2013)

Day 5 was very exciting for me! [@]utgal2004[/@] surprised me again with some fun polishes unlike anything I've ever had before!



Spoiler



On the 5th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . 5 gor-geous gems. . . 4 pink pleasures, 3 teal treasures, 2 Texas treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring



This is what I found inside that adorable little red box:



I don't know color names on these guys, but they are amazing! (Is it strange that I'm completely in love with mini's? I can hold these guys in the palm of my hand &amp; they're so cute!!! They really are like little gemstones!) 1. There is a beautiful dark red . . . almost an oxblood that is my new little "ruby" - I love reds. They are my favorite color to wear on my toes. You can never have enough reds &amp; I don't have any dark reds like this one. GORGEOUS 2. This guy is a silvery purplish greenish duo chrome polish. I've never had a duo chrome before. I love how you turn it one way &amp; it's purple, then another way &amp; it's silver, &amp; then yet another way &amp; it almost has an olive green tint. This is my "Amethyst." 3. My favorite of the bunch. . . a bright, yet dark, yet amazing blue "sapphire." I'm totally in love with this one. It's so bright it's almost purple. This one is going to be fun to play with. 4. The fourth is a silvery green color PERFECT for Christmas (I'm going to do a mani in reds &amp; greens this weekend). This is my "emerald." I don't have any greens (other than teals which are more blue) in my collection so this will be perfect! 5. I'm THRILLED to have a pearlescent white polish!!! (aka "pearl or diamond") I have NO WHITE &amp; I've been wanting to do some nail art &amp; always need white, but never have any. Wahoo. This guy is going to get USED USED USED. Love it. I love them all! They are my new "gems" &amp; they are my "precious" (in my best gollum voice!) Thank you SO much.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 13, 2013)

> Day 5 was very exciting for me! [@]utgal2004[/@] surprised me again with some fun polishes unlike anything I've ever had before!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Day 5 was very exciting for me! [@]utgal2004[/@] surprised me again with some fun polishes unlike anything I've ever had before!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I wonder if it's possible to bribe you with shiny snowflake/star ornaments in exchange for gloves. *ponders*


Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


what does it take to het an awesome pair of gloves because they would be awesome!! I do have a birthday coming up very soon 


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, right??? I have been 




 about those gloves since I first saw them.  Are you accepting bribes???? In all seriousness, will send cash.
Pm me your colour and if your hands are sm med or lg.  There's no black yarn left.  I have:

white with and without sparkles  

cream sparkles

pink either pastel or candy pink

denim blue

teal

wine

burgundy

yellow

deep red boucle


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 5 was very exciting for me! @utgal2004 surprised me again with some fun polishes unlike anything I've ever had before! 

On the 5th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . .
5 gor-geous gems. . .
4 pink pleasures,
3 teal treasures,
2 Texas treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring
 
Soooo awesome!!!  I love The New Black polish.  They're the cutest minis ever.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry haven't been on as much this week with finals at my college and work. I'm both mentally and physically exhausted. But I'm finally going to be shipping out tomorrow! yay! So Dear Santee please bare with me a little longer.  I've been dying to get my package out since Wed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note when I went home tonight and checked my mail box, I realized that I have received my SS nail gift and it's from @Pollysmom !! Thank you so much ! I can already tell I'm getting totally spoiled and it brought me to tears because it totally perked me up after having a rough day because I realized this gift was put together with thought and care. I want to do it some justice and take better pictures tomorrow when its day light so I'll be sharing that soon. I'm so excited to unwrap it but I only took it out of the box. So pictures coming soon!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just noticed one of my Super Secret Ninja Santees presents was delivered.  Only one left to go.  That one got mailed today.  Also, gloves went out to @FrostKitty today. @Sakura83's are almost dry and should be mailed tomorrow or Monday and @Pollysmom's will be finished in about an hour and will be ready to go out on Monday (so I'll probably mail them together) and I'll be starting on @Jac13's later tonight.  Almost all caught up! 
And I'm totally excited to get them!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2013)

@Sakura83 i can't wait to see the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 14, 2013)

> Hi everyone, sorry haven't been on as much this week with finals at my college and work.Â I'm both mentally and physically exhausted. ButÂ I'm finally going to be shipping out tomorrow! yay! So Dear Santee please bare with me a little longer.Â Â I've been dying to get my package out since Wed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another note when I went home tonight and checked my mail box, I realized that I haveÂ received my SS nail gift and it's from @Pollysmom Â !! Thank you so much ! I can already tell I'm getting totally spoiled and it brought me to tears becauseÂ it totally perked me up after having a rough day because I realized this gift was put together with thought and care. I want to do it some justice and take better pictures tomorrow when its day light so I'll be sharing that soon. I'm so excited to unwrap it but I only took it out of the box. So pictures coming soon!


 Oh, good, I'm so glad it made it OK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 14, 2013)

I love seeing all of the amazing and thoughtful gifts you ladies have been sending each other! I had wanted to participate in the Secret Santa swaps but finances prevented me from doing so right now. Hopefully I can jump on board if you do Secret Valentines. And I am all for Christmas in July since that's when my birthday is and I never receive gifts. 





Also, those fingerless gloves are amazing @DonnaD! Love the button accents! I am somewhat obsessed with fingerless gloves and end up buying a new pair every winter. My current pair look like a repurposed granny afghan and are lined in polar fleece. Kind of ugly and bulky but damn they're toasty!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am hoping my gal gets hers today Still waiting on mine but loving all the amazing reveals


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2013)

I keep obsessively checking my SS's tracking and hoping she gets it in the mail today even though it's not scheduled to be delivered today. I'm so impatient I just want to see her reveal already!!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 14, 2013)

@DragonChick MrKitty wanted me to tell you that you are obviously "One of Them"... and being of "Them" is a cool thing.    I wanted that bag!!! Wanted that bag so badly that I have made the lives of the minions miserable because they have not been able to find one for me.   Okay, I actually make the lives of the minions miserable for fun but... YAY!!!  I have the bag and it's mine, my own, my precious!!!    

Today was like SS Day!!!   First, the Zombie Mail hag came to my door in the rain to tell me that it was not her fault the Manglaze order was a day late and actually dropped off the packages I received rather than shoving them into the box and then there was my cool SS present from my regular SS (I'll post on that thread) and THIS BAG of Wonderful from @dragonchick!!!   





Let the Crazy Cat Lady Happiness spill forth and rejoice KittyKat Meow!!!  (I watched the Hobbit last night - and am annoying MrKitty by speaking with an affect).   Be jealous... that Kitten bag is beyond wonderful!!!!   And NAIL Files!!!  I won't be able to use them because they are just too damn cute!!!   The Cuticle balm is amazing by the way... I love the peppermint scent.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick MrKitty wanted me to tell you that you are obviously "One of Them"... and being of "Them" is a cool thing.    I wanted that bag!!! Wanted that bag so badly that I have made the lives of the minions miserable because they have not been able to find one for me.   Okay, I actually make the lives of the minions miserable for fun but... YAY!!!  I have the bag and it's mine, my own, my precious!!!    

Bwahaahaa! I love that cuticle balm, and as the enabler I am, they recently released a larger stick, which I had to buy several of upon release. I saw the nail files and just had to get those since they match the bag perfectly.  I'll be sad once all the presents have been unwrapped and the reveals over, this is truly the best part of being a SS, seeing everyone's gifts and the thoughtfulness of their Santas.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bwahaahaa! I love that cuticle balm, and as the enabler I am, they recently released a larger stick, which I had to buy several of upon release. I saw the nail files and just had to get those since they match the bag perfectly.  I'll be sad once all the presents have been unwrapped and the reveals over, this is truly the best part of being a SS, seeing everyone's gifts and the thoughtfulness of their Santas.
I know!!!   I was trying to explain the excitement to my friend at dinner the other night and she just looked at me like I'd been invaded by a cheerful body snatcher.   This has been a blast - I really didn't expect it to be anything more than just exchanges between strangers.   

When is the next one?   I am so going to be all about the finding cool stuff to surprise people with.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 14, 2013)

I just got an elf message...my Santa is mailing mine out on Monday...she said I should have it by Wednesday!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep obsessively checking my SS's tracking and hoping she gets it in the mail today even though it's not scheduled to be delivered today. I'm so impatient I just want to see her reveal already!!!
I got it, I got it.  This was one amazing gift.  I am beyond stoked.  I cannot fully go into detail yet, I am trying to start the dinner and bedtime routine with my four little ones, and my husband is out of town till tomm.  But later you gals will hear all about my dynamite gift that caused an explosion of squeals that caused my one year old to wimper in confusion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  One thing before I go, one of the polishes alone blew the budget, a ysl polish in the coolest color.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it, I got it.  This was one amazing gift.  I am beyond stoked.  I cannot fully go into detail yet, I am trying to start the dinner and bedtime routine with my four little ones, and my husband is out of town till tomm.  But later you gals will hear all about my dynamite gift that caused an explosion of squeals that caused my one year old to wimper in confusion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  One thing before I go, one of the polishes alone blew the budget, a ysl polish in the coolest color.
confession: when i got the YSL in the mail i had to open it out of the box and admire it because i've never held a bottle of nail polish so nice, LOL.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 14, 2013)

My gal's package was delivered today


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 14, 2013)

Kawaiimeows was my secret santa.  She did a fantastic job.  I did not leave a real wishlist of what I wanted, I just listed colors I liked because I wanted to be fully surprised.  She got me so many nice things I am way past blown away.  I love Christmas time but things have been hard so getting this gift that I could share with my little girl was great.  I love things that allow she and I to spend time together, and when she saw the ice cream sprinkle set by nails inc she was so happy;  This made me so glad because yesterday she was at the er, she has a fractured left clavicle bone and has to take it easy.  This is not an easy feat for an athletic 7 year old to do, so telling her she could not do basketball for awhile with her team was a hard blow for her, not to mention Christmas a few days late because of the creep that counterfeited my debit card, and then a wreck a few days ago that my husband was in that totaled one of our cars.  So, when the gift came to our door it was so cute with hello kitty pink tape all over and cute hello kitty bubble stickers.  My little girl was so excited, she thought it was for her.  I told her it was for both of us and when we opened everything she picked one, I picked one and so on.  We share all polish anyways so I was glad this brightened her sweet, strong, little spirit.  Now, I hate to say that I can not find my phone to take pics, my two year old took it to play hide and seek and it is on silent, so when we find it I will make sure to post pictures. But, for now, great descriptions will have to do.  I am an English teacher so I will try to write with imagery ( which should help you create a picture in your mind)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First, the samples, which were packed in a weave patterned black Sephora makeup bag (so sleek):

LancÃ´me show stopping mascara ( mascara is one of my fav. things in the world of makeup)

yes to pomegranate lip balm ( smells like an enticing beach vacation)

buxom full-bodied lipstick ( in a deeper pink mauve)

Sephora age defy moisture cream

Dr. Jart BB beauty balm ( so excited to try a product I never have before)

sarah mcnamaa miracle skin transformer

philosophy living grace perfume ( my little girl begged to have this)

stay flawlwess benefit 15 hour primer

bumble and bumble thickinig shampoo and conditioner

tarte eye brightener cream ( love this stuff)

la fresh face wipes

living proof style extender

kate Somerville exfoliate

quidad climate control hair gel

THE CUTEST hello kitty faced bobby pins for my girl (although I think I am stealing one for me)

Now, to the nails:

a beautiful emery board that is white with relax written in green at the top and a tree at the bottom

Kiss everlasting French press on nails ( my little one wants to wear these to church tomm.)

nails inc mini ice cream and sprinkles set

nails inc feather polish in York ( a peach and white long bar glitter polish that is to die for)

nails inc Bloomsbury square ( purple and red glitter combo)

Sephora by opi beam me up hottie ( a large silver color shifting hex glitter overcoat)

Sephora by opi meet me at the disco ( color shifting fine silver glitter)

Sephora by opi I found a pot of gold ( fine gold glitter with larger diamond glitter that shifts colors)

butter London knackered ( my first BL)

deborah lippman mermaids eyes ( my first) ( one of my fav polishes to date)

and lastly the item that had me screaming so hard I scared my one year old, the yves saint Laurent polish in bonze Aztec (a bronzeish army green with a shift in color between a murky green, stunning burnt gold, and coppery brown)( this deserves a place on a coveted shelf )


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so much kawaiimeow, you have truly done a superbly stunning job.  I am beyond humbled for the gift you gave me.  I do not even know how to thank you in the right way for such an in awe gift.  You have put a smile on my face, but, more importantly, on my 7 year olds face, which means the world to me.  Thank you so much.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 14, 2013)

> My gal's package was delivered today


 It was! Thank you [@]Donna529[/@]! So many lovely nail polishes. And Chocolate. I can't post pictures yet because the camera is broken on my phone, but I will post when I get a new phone. I cannot say Thank You enough.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much kawaiimeow, you have truly done a superbly stunning job.  I am beyond humbled for the gift you gave me.  I do not even know how to thank you in the right way for such an in awe gift.  You have put a smile on my face, but, more importantly, on my 7 year olds face, which means the world to me.  Thank you so much.
I am sossososo happy that both you and your daughter loved the presents. When I read what happened to your family with your credit card, I had to spoil you extra more because you i knew you needed it (and because i had a hunch that your daughter would enjoy the nails inc polishes so i decided to pick out the more "mature" DL and YSL shades). Also I love that she loved the little touches of hello kitty :] since i have a little brother i don't really know what little girls are into anymore bahahah.

You and your daughter definitely deserved every last bit of it, and I'm glad it came at the time when you both needed a pick-me-up the most. Its made my day to just to hear how much y'all love it.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 14, 2013)

It's my 6th day &amp; I'm once again blown away by my gift! [@]utgal2004[/@] is literally giving me an entire new collection of polishes! I only had 10 before all this &amp; now I've got more than double that. So fun. . . On the 6th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . 6 Sparkling Secrets, 5 Gor-geous Gems, 4 Pink Pleasures, 3 Teal Treasures, 2 Texas Treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a Ring



Spoiler



Oh my goodness! Secrets? What could this be?




HOLY COW!!! Six more polishes from the Orly Secret Society collection.



They are gorgeous! Here's what I got: 1. Macabre Masquerade - A beautiful blue with red, white, &amp; blue glitter. I love blues. And I don't have anything like this. I can't wait to play with this. 2. Lavish Bash - This is my favorite in the collection. It's a beautiful gold with some gold &amp; holographic glitters inside. 3. What's the Password - this is a beautiful brownish orange shimmer polish. I don't think I've ever had anything like him before. He's a very rich color. I think I'm really going to like him. 4. Masked Ceremony - I'm in love with this guy too! He's a black polish with all sorts of glitter in him. I can tell he's going to be a lot of fun! He will be great for galaxy nails! 5. Voyeuristic Adventure - I don't know how to describe this polish. He's metallic, but he's not gold &amp; not silver, but somewhere in between if that is possible. He's going to be gorgeous on! 6. Risque Encounter - &amp; of course every collection needs a good red right? I love reds!



These are perfect in every way!!! I love them. I've never owned Orly polishes before &amp; I can't wait to use them. So far these are my favorite lids! They are silicone with grips. Easier to open than most lids &amp; easy to grip when painting! I love them! All polishes need lids like these! Thank you once again for another fabulous gift!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 15, 2013)

Today @trekkersangel gave me an amazing Ghirardelli chocolate bar!!

I would post a pic but I and my boyfriend already ate half of it soooooooo 





Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 15, 2013)

> I got my gift yesterday from @tulosai it was wonderful I love everything!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amazing SS gifts!!!!!
> ...





Spoiler: Amazing SS gifts!!!!!



Thank you thank you so much i love it all I can't wait to play with all my new pretties!!!! I love how you were so jazzed that you immediately applied all the pretty polishes. All of the colors look great on you, BTW. [@]tulosai[/@] great choices!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much kawaiimeow, you have truly done a superbly stunning job.  I am beyond humbled for the gift you gave me.  I do not even know how to thank you in the right way for such an in awe gift.  You have put a smile on my face, but, more importantly, on my 7 year olds face, which means the world to me.  Thank you so much.
I'm so sorry you are going through some difficult times &amp; I hope things change for the better soon. I'm also really glad you got such a considerate SS. It is heart warming &amp; even magical to see how a stranger's thoughtfulness, made a world of difference for a little girl &amp; her mother.

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick MrKitty wanted me to tell you that you are obviously "One of Them"... and being of "Them" is a cool thing.    I wanted that bag!!! Wanted that bag so badly that I have made the lives of the minions miserable because they have not been able to find one for me.   Okay, I actually make the lives of the minions miserable for fun but... YAY!!!  I have the bag and it's mine, my own, my precious!!!

Today was like SS Day!!!   First, the Zombie Mail hag came to my door in the rain to tell me that it was not her fault the Manglaze order was a day late and actually dropped off the packages I received rather than shoving them into the box and then there was my cool SS present from my regular SS (I'll post on that thread) and THIS BAG of Wonderful from @dragonchick!!!





Let the Crazy Cat Lady Happiness spill forth and rejoice KittyKat Meow!!!  (I watched the Hobbit last night - and am annoying MrKitty by speaking with an affect).   Be jealous... that Kitten bag is beyond wonderful!!!!   And NAIL Files!!!  I won't be able to use them because they are just too damn cute!!!   The Cuticle balm is amazing by the way... I love the peppermint scent.
Oh my goodness! Look at all those fierce little pink faces.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone, sorry haven't been on as much this week with finals at my college and work. I'm both mentally and physically exhausted. But I'm finally going to be shipping out tomorrow! yay! So Dear Santee please bare with me a little longer.  I've been dying to get my package out since Wed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note when I went home tonight and checked my mail box, I realized that I have received my SS nail gift and it's from @Pollysmom !! Thank you so much ! I can already tell I'm getting totally spoiled and it brought me to tears because it totally perked me up after having a rough day because I realized this gift was put together with thought and care. I want to do it some justice and take better pictures tomorrow when its day light so I'll be sharing that soon. I'm so excited to unwrap it but I only took it out of the box. So pictures coming soon!
Good luck on your finals! I hope you are able to find a moment for yourself, and get you some rest.


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 15, 2013)

My ss gift to my person was delivered yesterday afternoon, I hope she got it okay.  I have not heard anything and she has not posted in awhile.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just noticed one of my Super Secret Ninja Santees presents was delivered.  Only one left to go.  That one got mailed today.  Also, gloves went out to @FrostKitty today. @Sakura83's are almost dry and should be mailed tomorrow or Monday and @Pollysmom's will be finished in about an hour and will be ready to go out on Monday (so I'll probably mail them together) and I'll be starting on @Jac13's later tonight.  Almost all caught up! 


Yaaaayy!!! A pair of DonnaD glove; I can't wait to receive them. I am so thankful that you would even consider doing this for me.


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Yaaaayy!!! A pair of DonnaD glove; I can't wait to receive them. I am so thankful that you would even consider doing this for me.
DonnaD is the BEST!!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally some time to post pictures of my SS nail gift from @Pollysmom ! 





I love all the cute wrapping paper! She totally spoiled me ! 

*NYX Minis*- Those 5 bottles are adorable!  I love love minis and love that fact she went the pastel route, each one are colors I would wear every day, shades of pinks and some neutrals and a neon-ish pink and blue that is just wow!

*Nails Inc The After Party Set* - YAY!!! I totally beamed seeing this, its something I actually saw and wanted for a while now! I'm so glad you included it here. They are so beautiful; the colors include _Covent Garden Market in Ruby Red Glitter, Disco Lane in black holographic fine glitter, and Soho Street in rainbow party glitter_. These are perfect for Christmas parties!! I decided to wear the Disco Lane tomorrow for work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Cult Nails in Flushed *- gorgeous purple that's a little bit shimmery, I've been collecting purple nail polishes so happy to include this to the collection. I have one other cult nails polish and I'm starting to love it!! Can't wait to buy more!

*Nail Polish Addict* - Got one in _Brain Freeze,_ a light pink polish with multi-color glitter that totally reminds me of those pink spotted easter jelly belly's !!! I so love this! and a mini in _Hot Cocoa _which is adorable! I love hot chocolate!, its a shimmery light brown polish which is perfect for the holidays 



  I'm so glad @Pollysmom that you included some indie polish, I've been slowly getting into them and find that these are just one of a kind treasures, thank you for sharing what you love with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Candies Nail Polish Duo - *Love Candies! and their packaging is so cute. They stay on pretty well and are very affordable. I'm glad @Pollysmom that I was able to share some things with you that were new to you as well. And the colors she choose, omg, these were the ones I've been eyeing too, I love MINT ! One of my favorite things to do is pair glitter with a solid usually bright color and this is perfect! Colors are _Mighty Mint and Over The Rainbow_, a multi color glitter that has mainly green, gold, and red. Another perfect pair for the holidays to wear!

*Revlon Colorstay In Spanish Moss - *Greys are one of my favorite go to's especially when pairing with some fun glitter and I don't have a really light grey to use so I'll be trying this out with some dark glitter like purple, blue, red, and black and I think they will look fabulous! Thank you so much!

*The New Black Glimmer Twins Set  Revolver* - @Pollysmom I love how much shimmer and glitter you put in here lol these are perfect too, its just so amazing and I've been wanting to check out this brand for a while now and these two will work perfect with any color clothing that I'm wearing that day.

*Avon Snowman* - _Golden Tinsel fil dore_, squeeeel!!! this is adorable !!  definitely a lovely holiday nail polish surprise. His top hat is just perfect as a handle to the brush.Who wouldn't love this and how did I NOT know about it!! I want to buy more to give my female co-workers lol. 

*EXTRAS: Nivea/ strips for nail art/snowman nail file/anti-bacterial hand gel/animal print bag/Facial Mask - *awesome extras!! I don't have the nail strip things nor have ever use it but now I can't wait to try it!, Nivea - love love this and always in need of it living in Colorado, Facial Mask - YES! facial masks always destressed me and I have a feeling this is going to be used very soon after my finals lol, Nail File art is too cute, I always bring nail files wherever I go and  I need to find more of these for some stocking stuffers I'm making (is this from AVON too? if so I need to start looking into them lol), anti-bacterial hand gel - I love Bath and Body works and these are definitely ones I buy the majority of the time and use them a lot! and finally the animal print bag that she included is gorgeous! and you can't really tell from the photo but the texture on it, wow, I can't stop feeling it! it's so different from my other makeup bags so I'm going to switch to this because it looks like it would be easy to clean plus it's perfect to fit into my small purse or backpack.

*Dan's Home Made Candies* - These are delicious, soft and chewy! I love that @Pollysmom included something local.  What's so fabulous about this is that my husband was born in Joliet, IL too! So this is extra special to me so I had to share this with him, (he loves them by the way, so I had to hide some from him so he doesn't eat it all!!)

Overall this has been such a joy to participate in everyone has been so thoughtful and generous, and my favorite part of all this is getting to know a little about each and everyone of you, @Pollysmom you outdid yourself, the gift is perfect and I know everytime I put one of those polishes on I'll definiitely be thinking of you which will make owning these all the more special to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart, I'm so happy that it wasn't an ordeal shopping for me too lol.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 15, 2013)

On the 7th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . .

7 Talented Tools,

6 Sparkling Secrets,

5 Gor-geous Gems,

4 Pink Pleasures,

3 Teal Treasures,

2 Texas Treats,

&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring

[@[email protected]] sent some fun things I needed on the 7th day!



Spoiler







Hooray for 5 dotting tools (I totally needed these! I've been using toothpicks &amp; it just isn't the same as dotting tools!), 1 beautiful nail file, &amp; the most adorable clippers I've ever seen!





I love them all! Thank you so much!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 15, 2013)

> Finally some time to post pictures of my SS nail gift from @Pollysmom Â !Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secret Santa Nail Reveal: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Secret Santa Nail Reveal: Spoiler!



Really awesome gifts!! Your Santa did an amazing job!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 15, 2013)

> On the 7th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . . 7 Talented Tools, 6 Sparkling Secrets, 5 Gor-geous Gems, 4 Pink Pleasures, 3 Teal Treasures, 2 Texas Treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring [@[email protected]] sent some fun things I needed on the 7th day!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 15, 2013)

> Finally some time to post pictures of my SS nail gift from @Pollysmom Â !Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secret Santa Nail Reveal: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Secret Santa Nail Reveal: Spoiler!



I am so glad you like everything!! You were such a joy to shop for, and I really had to restrain myself from buying one of everything for myself! I love glittery, sparkley polishes, so I knew if I liked something, chances were you would too!! That is so cool that your husband is from IL, what a small world!! I hope he enjoyed his little taste of home with the Dan's caramels. I was going to get you some chocolate from Dan's but they are known for their caramel apples in the fall, so I decided that you needed caramels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy all your new goodies!! ETA: yes, the nail file is also Avon, they really have some super cute, reasonable holiday gifts.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the 7th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . .

7 Talented Tools,

6 Sparkling Secrets,

5 Gor-geous Gems,

4 Pink Pleasures,

3 Teal Treasures,

2 Texas Treats,

&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring

Awesome! How creative!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 16, 2013)

I am in love with this thread!  All of these gifts are so incredible and thoughtful.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in love with this thread!  All of these gifts are so incredible and thoughtful.
Right?!?!?!  This is the best Christmas ever!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 16, 2013)

> I am in love with this thread! Â All of these gifts are so incredible and thoughtful.


 I know! I never want it to end!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Both of my santees should get there gift tomorrow. Soooo excited!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 16, 2013)

It's the 8th day if Christmas from [@]utgal2004[/@]. Since there are 8 people in my family she sent 8 little amazing somethings so each member of the family could enjoy it! On the 8th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . 8 German Santas, 7 Talented Tools, 6 Sparkling Secrets, 5 Gor-geous Gems, 4 Pink Pleasures, 3 Teal Treasures, 2 Texas Treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring!



Spoiler







I was excited to open this one. I miss Germany SO much at Christmastime! She told me that there were 8 things in the package: one for me &amp; one for the hubby, &amp; then the other six were for the kiddos!



Aaaaaaah! Lubeck Marzipan Santas. You've got me crying again! My very favorite! All of our favorite! My kids were SO excited!



Thank you so much for thinking of my whole family &amp; making today SO special for all of us!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's the 8th day if Christmas from @utgal2004. Since there are 8 people in my family she sent 8 little amazing somethings so each member of the family could enjoy it!
  




Thank you so much for thinking of my whole family &amp; making today SO special for all of us!
So sweet!  What a gorgeous little group you've got!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So sweet!  What a gorgeous little group you've got!
Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's the 8th day if Christmas from @utgal2004. Since there are 8 people in my family she sent 8 little amazing somethings so each member of the family could enjoy it!

On the 8th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . .
8 German Santas,
7 Talented Tools,
6 Sparkling Secrets,
5 Gor-geous Gems,
4 Pink Pleasures,
3 Teal Treasures,
2 Texas Treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring! 





I was excited to open this one. I miss Germany SO much at Christmastime! She told me that there were 8 things in the package: one for me &amp; one for the hubby, &amp; then the other six were for the kiddos!





Aaaaaaah! Lubeck Marzipan Santas. You've got me crying again! My very favorite! All of our favorite! My kids were SO excited!





Thank you so much for thinking of my whole family &amp; making today SO special for all of us!
Awwwww thanks for taking a picture of them!  They are so beyond precious!  I remember you posting how much you missed Germany at Christmastime and the marzipan chocolate... you have no idea how excited I was when I finally found those.  It makes me so happy to know I could make your day special.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 16, 2013)

So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!!   I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!!  

I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!!   I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!!  

I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!!  




Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!!   I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!!  

I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!!  




So awesome!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!!   I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!!  

I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!!  




Gorgeous! And I love the matching mani!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!!   I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!!  

I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!!  




And matching nails!  The buttons are too cute.  I thought they were perfect for you.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And matching nails!  The buttons are too cute.  I thought they were perfect for you.
They are just lovely!   I was supposed to be reading / editing a friend's work ... but couldn't resist the urge to see how close a match Marion/Mosheen were.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 16, 2013)

> So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!! Â  I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!! Â  I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick Â sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!! Â


 Wow. I am so jealous. Those gloves are awesome. How pretty!!!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's the 8th day if Christmas from @utgal2004. Since there are 8 people in my family she sent 8 little amazing somethings so each member of the family could enjoy it!

On the 8th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . .
8 German Santas,
7 Talented Tools,
6 Sparkling Secrets,
5 Gor-geous Gems,
4 Pink Pleasures,
3 Teal Treasures,
2 Texas Treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring! 





I was excited to open this one. I miss Germany SO much at Christmastime! She told me that there were 8 things in the package: one for me &amp; one for the hubby, &amp; then the other six were for the kiddos!





Aaaaaaah! Lubeck Marzipan Santas. You've got me crying again! My very favorite! All of our favorite! My kids were SO excited!





Thank you so much for thinking of my whole family &amp; making today SO special for all of us!
Such a sweet treat and you have a beautiful family!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!!   I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!!  

I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!!  




So pretty, and love that your nails match!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 16, 2013)

uwaaaah

after a long day of awful and general fail -- including falling on the escalator at one point which has now caused a lovely purpling bruise on the inside of my knee -- a lovely elf has informed me that my SS package should be arriving in the next few days *g*

SANTA THANK YOU SO MUCH I AM PREEMPTIVELY ALREADY EXCITE But!!! since my birthday is next Monday, I hope you'll understand if I delay opening it until maybe Sunday or so!! But if I don't say anything right away it might be because of that, but I will definitely post when I have received it. /o/ I just want something to look forward to when I hit the two dozen


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are just lovely!   I was supposed to be reading / editing a friend's work ... but couldn't resist the urge to see how close a match Marion/Mosheen were.   

They look so close based on that pic,and are so sparkly and those gloves look gorgeous!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They look so close based on that pic,and are so sparkly and those gloves look gorgeous!
I agree, I just love it! The gloves are gorgeous!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 17, 2013)

[@]DonnaD[/@]. Your glove making ability is awesome. These are gorgeous! Someday I may need to order a pair from you for myself.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 17, 2013)

YAY! My SS is the super adorable @nikkimouse! You did such an Amazing job! I seriously now have a every color of nail polish thanks to you.








Spoiler







I love all things Disney, So the wrapping paper alone caused me to grin from ear to ear.





1. KleanColor in Dolly pink - I love baby pink nail polish, it's so girly.

2. KleanColor in my my sapphire - This is the perfect shade of blue, I can't wait to try this.

3. KleanColor in Smile now, cry later - I love the name &amp; the color looks like it would go well with my skin tone.

4. Deborah Lippmann (True Blood) in New flesh - Ooo, I can't wait to try this with a glittery top coat.

5. A beautiful handmade necklace with sparkly stars - I can't believe you took the time to make me something! It is so beautiful &amp; magical, LOVE IT!

6. Butter London duo in Knackered and Slapper - I have been wanting to buy Knackered for the longest time &amp; now I don't have to. Also, Slapper is such a beautiful shade of turquoise, I plan on saving this for the summer when I go on vacay to the beach.

7. Julep cuticle oil - I have read so many good things about this product, so I'm happy to give it a go.

8. Nails Inc. Bling it on kit - I really wanted this &amp; was planning on buying it at Sephora, but it sold out. The bows and roses will be perfect for my New Year's eve mani.





9. Kiki's Delivery Service journal - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!!! Kiki's Delivery Service is one of my favorite animations. In fact, I named my 5 year old Westie terrier Kiki. I'm also eagerly awaiting the live action release of this film in the spring of 2014.

10. Small notebook designed by Shinai Katoh - This is so cute and the perfect size for my purse.

11. Chic + Pretty manicure kit - Love this shade of green and I've never tried doing a pearl sprinkled mani, so this will be a first.

12. Ghirardelli chocolate squares - I first tried this in my Feb. IPSY and have since become a big fan of their chocolates.

13. LA Fresh nail polish remover wipes - Love that I can toss this in either my suitcase or purse for those days when my polish chips off.

14. Makeup remover towelette - Again, this is perfect for my purse, especially during the summer.





15. Nails Inc. polish in The boltons - This looks like a dupe of DL's Through the fire (One of my favorite polishes), I can't wait to compare them side by side

16. Nails Inc. magnetic polish in Spitalfields - I love this shimmery green &amp; I have never tried a magnetic polish before so this should be fun.

17. Nails Inc. polish in Embankment - The holographic glitter in this is amazing!

18. Nails Inc. polish in Chancery Lane - This looks like Bakers street but better, because of all the holographic glitter.

19. Delectable hand cream in Lemon &amp; Cream - OMG!!! I was so sad I didn't get this in my IPSY. I wanted it so badly and now thanks to you, I have it.





20. Ulta polish in Freshwater Pearl - I have never tried Ulta polishes before &amp; you got it in a beautiful shade of soft, shimmery pink. LOVE IT!

21. Zoya in Yasmeen - I love me some Zoya &amp; this is such a beautiful deep, rich color.

22. Zoya in Seraphina - This is such a magical color it reminds me of shimmery Christmas snow. I might I have to wear this for Christmas dinner with my family &amp; friends.


@nikkimouse I feel so blessed to have gotten such a thoughtful SS - You definitely knocked it out of the park! Thank you so much for all the lovely presents and for uplifting my spirits with your awesome gifts! You truly are the sweetest! *hugs*


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY! My SS is the super adorable @nikkimouse! You did such an Amazing job! I seriously now have a every color of nail polish thanks to you.







Spoiler







I love all things Disney, So the wrapping paper alone caused me to grin from ear to ear.





1. KleanColor in Dolly pink - I love baby pink nail polish, it's so girly.

2. KleanColor in my my sapphire - This is the perfect shade of blue, I can't wait to try this.

3. KleanColor in Smile now, cry later - I love the name &amp; the color looks like it would go well with my skin tone.

4. Deborah Lippmann (True Blood) in New flesh - Ooo, I can't wait to try this with a glittery top coat.

5. A beautiful handmade necklace with sparkly stars - I can't believe you took the time to make me something! It is so beautiful &amp; magical, LOVE IT!

6. Butter London duo in Knackered and Slapper - I have been wanting to buy Knackered for the longest time &amp; now I don't have to. Also, Slapper is such a beautiful shade of turquoise, I plan on saving this for the summer when I go on vacay to the beach.

7. Julep cuticle oil - I have read so many good things about this product, so I'm happy to give it a go.

8. Nails Inc. Bling it on kit - I really wanted this &amp; was planning on buying it at Sephora, but it sold out. The bows and roses will be perfect for my New Year's eve mani.





9. Kiki's Delivery Service journal - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!!! Kiki's Delivery Service is one of my favorite animations. In fact, I named my 5 year old Westie terrier Kiki. I'm also eagerly awaiting the live action release of this film in the spring of 2014.

10. Small notebook designed by Shinai Katoh - This is so cute and the perfect size for my purse.

11. Chic + Pretty manicure kit - Love this shade of green and I've never tried doing a pearl sprinkled mani, so this will be a first.

12. Ghirardelli chocolate squares - I first tried this in my Feb. IPSY and have since become a big fan of their chocolates.

13. LA Fresh nail polish remover wipes - Love that I can toss this in either my suitcase or purse for those days when my polish chips off.

14. Makeup remover towelette - Again, this is perfect for my purse, especially during the summer.





15. Nails Inc. polish in The boltons - This looks like a dupe of DL's Through the fire (One of my favorite polishes), I can't wait to compare them side by side

16. Nails Inc. magnetic polish in Spitalfields - I love this shimmery green &amp; I have never tried a magnetic polish before so this should be fun.

17. Nails Inc. polish in Embankment - The holographic glitter in this is amazing!

18. Nails Inc. polish in Chancery Lane - This looks like Bakers street but better, because of all the holographic glitter.

19. Delectable hand cream in Lemon &amp; Cream - OMG!!! I was so sad I didn't get this in my IPSY. I wanted it so badly and now thanks to you, I have it.





20. Ulta polish in Freshwater Pearl - I have never tried Ulta polishes before &amp; you got it in a beautiful shade of soft, shimmery pink. LOVE IT!

21. Zoya in Yasmeen - I love me some Zoya &amp; this is such a beautiful deep, rich color.

22. Zoya in Seraphina - This is such a magical color it reminds me of shimmery Christmas snow. I might I have to wear this for Christmas dinner with my family &amp; friends.


@nikkimouse I feel so blessed to have gotten such a thoughtful SS - You definitely knocked it out of the park! Thank you so much for all the lovely presents and for uplifting my spirits with your awesome gifts! You truly are the sweetest! *hugs*
LOVE!!!  What a fantastic present!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY! My SS is the super adorable @nikkimouse! You did such an Amazing job! I seriously now have a every color of nail polish thanks to you.







Spoiler







I love all things Disney, So the wrapping paper alone caused me to grin from ear to ear.





1. KleanColor in Dolly pink - I love baby pink nail polish, it's so girly.

2. KleanColor in my my sapphire - This is the perfect shade of blue, I can't wait to try this.

3. KleanColor in Smile now, cry later - I love the name &amp; the color looks like it would go well with my skin tone.

4. Deborah Lippmann (True Blood) in New flesh - Ooo, I can't wait to try this with a glittery top coat.

5. A beautiful handmade necklace with sparkly stars - I can't believe you took the time to make me something! It is so beautiful &amp; magical, LOVE IT!

6. Butter London duo in Knackered and Slapper - I have been wanting to buy Knackered for the longest time &amp; now I don't have to. Also, Slapper is such a beautiful shade of turquoise, I plan on saving this for the summer when I go on vacay to the beach.

7. Julep cuticle oil - I have read so many good things about this product, so I'm happy to give it a go.

8. Nails Inc. Bling it on kit - I really wanted this &amp; was planning on buying it at Sephora, but it sold out. The bows and roses will be perfect for my New Year's eve mani.





9. Kiki's Delivery Service journal - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!!! Kiki's Delivery Service is one of my favorite animations. In fact, I named my 5 year old Westie terrier Kiki. I'm also eagerly awaiting the live action release of this film in the spring of 2014.

10. Small notebook designed by Shinai Katoh - This is so cute and the perfect size for my purse.

11. Chic + Pretty manicure kit - Love this shade of green and I've never tried doing a pearl sprinkled mani, so this will be a first.

12. Ghirardelli chocolate squares - I first tried this in my Feb. IPSY and have since become a big fan of their chocolates.

13. LA Fresh nail polish remover wipes - Love that I can toss this in either my suitcase or purse for those days when my polish chips off.

14. Makeup remover towelette - Again, this is perfect for my purse, especially during the summer.





15. Nails Inc. polish in The boltons - This looks like a dupe of DL's Through the fire (One of my favorite polishes), I can't wait to compare them side by side

16. Nails Inc. magnetic polish in Spitalfields - I love this shimmery green &amp; I have never tried a magnetic polish before so this should be fun.

17. Nails Inc. polish in Embankment - The holographic glitter in this is amazing!

18. Nails Inc. polish in Chancery Lane - This looks like Bakers street but better, because of all the holographic glitter.

19. Delectable hand cream in Lemon &amp; Cream - OMG!!! I was so sad I didn't get this in my IPSY. I wanted it so badly and now thanks to you, I have it.





20. Ulta polish in Freshwater Pearl - I have never tried Ulta polishes before &amp; you got it in a beautiful shade of soft, shimmery pink. LOVE IT!

21. Zoya in Yasmeen - I love me some Zoya &amp; this is such a beautiful deep, rich color.

22. Zoya in Seraphina - This is such a magical color it reminds me of shimmery Christmas snow. I might I have to wear this for Christmas dinner with my family &amp; friends.


@nikkimouse I feel so blessed to have gotten such a thoughtful SS - You definitely knocked it out of the park! Thank you so much for all the lovely presents and for uplifting my spirits with your awesome gifts! You truly are the sweetest! *hugs*
I'm so glad you loved everything!!!! it was so fun shopping for you!!!


----------



## Lily V (Dec 17, 2013)

it's here! it's here!!



  my santa's gift has arrived! YAY!!!!   My secret santa was Sldb!  and here is the box of goodies!! (of which I ripped open all the packages at once!  I could not wait at all!!)

the box came wrapped in cute star paper and inside:
 

 Cute card (already displayed with the rest of our christmas cards)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 inside the box!!!  I like the creative way to cushion the inside of the lid too, for extra protection. very clever!



 going through the layers and layers of packages!  I love that snowflake tissue paper!



 Mmmmmmmm, candy!!  Ghiradellis are some of my favorites too!!



 Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!  Sephora Formula X nail wraps!! I didn't even know they made them!  I love candy cane nail art for the holidays (though I suck at free-handing them), so this will be awesome (they are even glittery/shimmery if you look up close).  And a glass nail file- which I really needed a new narrow file for my travel kit too!



 This is so COOL!!  I don't own any Ciate and no foil stuff of any kind yet, so this is a really exciting addition to my nail hoard collection! I will have to make a seriously blingy/shiny/colorful mani w/ it!



 Nails after party!!!  The set sold out before I could snag one, and I was kind of bummed out about it, but now I have one!!  YAY!!!



 AIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! My first KBShimmer polish!!!!!!   SO.EXCITE!  This is Snow Flaking way (on my wishlist too!!) It's such a pretty blue-purple jelly and has glitter and snowflake glitter in it!!! 



 Another polish from my wishlist!!  A revlon scented perfume polish (my first too!) in Surf Spray- a beautiful teal (love teal/turquoise colors!!) (please ignore my cuticles and old polish.. ha!)



 Julep nail therapy base coat! Excellent, I love julep polishes, but hadn't tried their base coat with them yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 Sample extras!!!  Some of my favorite brands in there!!

  
Yay!!  Thank you so much @sldb ! You made excellent choices for me!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY! My SS is the super adorable @nikkimouse! You did such an Amazing job! I seriously now have a every color of nail polish thanks to you.







Spoiler







I love all things Disney, So the wrapping paper alone caused me to grin from ear to ear.





1. KleanColor in Dolly pink - I love baby pink nail polish, it's so girly.

2. KleanColor in my my sapphire - This is the perfect shade of blue, I can't wait to try this.

3. KleanColor in Smile now, cry later - I love the name &amp; the color looks like it would go well with my skin tone.

4. Deborah Lippmann (True Blood) in New flesh - Ooo, I can't wait to try this with a glittery top coat.

5. A beautiful handmade necklace with sparkly stars - I can't believe you took the time to make me something! It is so beautiful &amp; magical, LOVE IT!

6. Butter London duo in Knackered and Slapper - I have been wanting to buy Knackered for the longest time &amp; now I don't have to. Also, Slapper is such a beautiful shade of turquoise, I plan on saving this for the summer when I go on vacay to the beach.

7. Julep cuticle oil - I have read so many good things about this product, so I'm happy to give it a go.

8. Nails Inc. Bling it on kit - I really wanted this &amp; was planning on buying it at Sephora, but it sold out. The bows and roses will be perfect for my New Year's eve mani.





9. Kiki's Delivery Service journal - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!!! Kiki's Delivery Service is one of my favorite animations. In fact, I named my 5 year old Westie terrier Kiki. I'm also eagerly awaiting the live action release of this film in the spring of 2014.

10. Small notebook designed by Shinai Katoh - This is so cute and the perfect size for my purse.

11. Chic + Pretty manicure kit - Love this shade of green and I've never tried doing a pearl sprinkled mani, so this will be a first.

12. Ghirardelli chocolate squares - I first tried this in my Feb. IPSY and have since become a big fan of their chocolates.

13. LA Fresh nail polish remover wipes - Love that I can toss this in either my suitcase or purse for those days when my polish chips off.

14. Makeup remover towelette - Again, this is perfect for my purse, especially during the summer.





15. Nails Inc. polish in The boltons - This looks like a dupe of DL's Through the fire (One of my favorite polishes), I can't wait to compare them side by side

16. Nails Inc. magnetic polish in Spitalfields - I love this shimmery green &amp; I have never tried a magnetic polish before so this should be fun.

17. Nails Inc. polish in Embankment - The holographic glitter in this is amazing!

18. Nails Inc. polish in Chancery Lane - This looks like Bakers street but better, because of all the holographic glitter.

19. Delectable hand cream in Lemon &amp; Cream - OMG!!! I was so sad I didn't get this in my IPSY. I wanted it so badly and now thanks to you, I have it.





20. Ulta polish in Freshwater Pearl - I have never tried Ulta polishes before &amp; you got it in a beautiful shade of soft, shimmery pink. LOVE IT!

21. Zoya in Yasmeen - I love me some Zoya &amp; this is such a beautiful deep, rich color.

22. Zoya in Seraphina - This is such a magical color it reminds me of shimmery Christmas snow. I might I have to wear this for Christmas dinner with my family &amp; friends.


@nikkimouse I feel so blessed to have gotten such a thoughtful SS - You definitely knocked it out of the park! Thank you so much for all the lovely presents and for uplifting my spirits with your awesome gifts! You truly are the sweetest! *hugs*
what a beautiful present! Good job @nikkimouse and congrats @Animezing!! lol especially after what happened to your hand, you totall deserve it ;___;


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 it's here! it's here!!



  my santa's gift has arrived! YAY!!!!   My secret santa was Sldb!  and here is the box of goodies!! (of which I ripped open all the packages at once!  I could not wait at all!!)

the box came wrapped in cute star paper and inside:
 

 Cute card (already displayed with the rest of our christmas cards)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 inside the box!!!  I like the creative way to cushion the inside of the lid too, for extra protection. very clever!



 going through the layers and layers of packages!  I love that snowflake tissue paper!



 Mmmmmmmm, candy!!  Ghiradellis are some of my favorites too!!



 Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!  Sephora Formula X nail wraps!! I didn't even know they made them!  I love candy cane nail art for the holidays (though I suck at free-handing them), so this will be awesome (they are even glittery/shimmery if you look up close).  And a glass nail file- which I really needed a new narrow file for my travel kit too!



 This is so COOL!!  I don't own any Ciate and no foil stuff of any kind yet, so this is a really exciting addition to my nail hoard collection! I will have to make a seriously blingy/shiny/colorful mani w/ it!



 Nails after party!!!  The set sold out before I could snag one, and I was kind of bummed out about it, but now I have one!!  YAY!!!



 AIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! My first KBShimmer polish!!!!!!   SO.EXCITE!  This is Snow Flaking way (on my wishlist too!!) It's such a pretty blue-purple jelly and has glitter and snowflake glitter in it!!! 



 Another polish from my wishlist!!  A revlon scented perfume polish (my first too!) in Surf Spray- a beautiful teal (love teal/turquoise colors!!) (please ignore my cuticles and old polish.. ha!)



 Julep nail therapy base coat! Excellent, I love julep polishes, but hadn't tried their base coat with them yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 Sample extras!!!  Some of my favorite brands in there!!

  
Yay!!  Thank you so much @sldb ! You made excellent choices for me!!






 

Awesome!  What a great gift.  I love that snowflake tissue too.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 17, 2013)

PeeeeridooooootCricket!!!!!! 






You are awesomtacular!!!!





ooh, ooh, ooooh ..... but there's stuff IN the awesome box too:





And after lots of unwrapping (PS - I saved all that colorful tissue paper, because that colorfulness in wrapping is JUST my style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )





Aaaand, not only am I gonna gain an extra few pounds from the chocolate and PEPPERMIT BARK!!!, but the polishes are spectacular! 
You nailed it (pun intended  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) with the dark colors, and I was just contemplating the Deborah Lippman mirrored chrome polishes, but this soooo much more exciting! I've never had any indie polishes, and close up, these look like you're staring into colored, metallic TV static. Amazing! I will post picts of the mani as soon as I get my hands cleaned up!








These are from the etsy Shop "I Love Nail Polish"

Frankly, the lighting does not do justice to either of these polishes. 

The third polish (I didn't get a chance to snap this pict) is  perfectly holiday appropriate metallic green from Finger Paints. There will be an Xmas mani specifically for that one!
PS - @peridotcricket  Just how how long did it take to get the toilet paper rolls? I am imagining your bathroom with just a mound of unfurled toilet paper on the ground.





But that's not it! PeridotCricket included a bunch of hand-made tree ornaments! They are the perfect size for my tiny tree, and the wrapping garlands also made it onto the tree!





Thank you for being a sooper-awesome (no-so-secret-anymore) santa for me!!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

@peridotcricket you definitely win for most creative use of packaging!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PeeeeridooooootCricket!!!!!! 





You are awesomtacular!!!!





ooh, ooh, ooooh ..... but there's stuff IN the awesome box too:





And after lots of unwrapping (PS - I saved all that colorful tissue paper, because that colorfulness in wrapping is JUST my style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )





Aaaand, not only am I gonna gain an extra few pounds from the chocolate and PEPPERMIT BARK!!!, but the polishes are spectacular! 
You nailed it (pun intended  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) with the dark colors, and I was just contemplating the Deborah Lippman mirrored chrome polishes, but this soooo much more exciting! I've never had any indie polishes, and close up, these look like you're staring into colored, metallic TV static. Amazing! I will post picts of the mani as soon as I get my hands cleaned up!








These are from the etsy Shop "I Love Nail Polish"

Frankly, the lighting does not do justice to either of these polishes. 

The third polish (I didn't get a chance to snap this pict) is  perfectly holiday appropriate metallic green from Finger Paints. There will be an Xmas mani specifically for that one!
PS - @peridotcricket  Just how how long did it take to get the toilet paper rolls? I am imagining your bathroom with just a mound of unfurled toilet paper on the ground.





But that's not it! PeridotCricket included a bunch of hand-made tree ornaments! They are the perfect size for my tiny tree, and the wrapping garlands also made it onto the tree!





Thank you for being a sooper-awesome (no-so-secret-anymore) santa for me!!!!!

So much awesomeness in one box!  Love love love the wrapping!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's the 8th day if Christmas from @utgal2004. Since there are 8 people in my family she sent 8 little amazing somethings so each member of the family could enjoy it!

On the 8th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . .
8 German Santas,
7 Talented Tools,
6 Sparkling Secrets,
5 Gor-geous Gems,
4 Pink Pleasures,
3 Teal Treasures,
2 Texas Treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring! 





I was excited to open this one. I miss Germany SO much at Christmastime! She told me that there were 8 things in the package: one for me &amp; one for the hubby, &amp; then the other six were for the kiddos!





Aaaaaaah! Lubeck Marzipan Santas. You've got me crying again! My very favorite! All of our favorite! My kids were SO excited!





Thank you so much for thinking of my whole family &amp; making today SO special for all of us!

Wow... that touched my heart and made me tear. So very thoughtful and kind. It really is the little things that make such a big impact. WTG to @utgal2004!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 17, 2013)

Okay so the 9th day of Christmas is here for me!!!! Today brought all sorts of surprises from [@]utgal2004[/@]! On the 9th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me . . . 9 Bathing Beauties, 8 German Santas, 7 Talented Tools, 6 Sparkling Secrets, 5 Gor-geous Gems, 4 Pink Pleasures, 3 Teal Treasures, 2 Texas Treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring!



Spoiler



These 9 things were much needed!






1. Studio 35 Beauty Warming Mask - I love masks! This one smells like oranges! It's so good! 2. Up &amp; Up Soothing Foot Balm - Peppermint, my favorite flavor for any kind of foot related lotions! 3. L'Occitane Verbena Body Lotion - this has such an amazing fresh scent. I love it! 4. The Body Shop Shea Shower Cream - this smells amazing. I've never used a soap-free cleansing cream before. This will be fun to try! I love new things! 5. Ulta Holiday Cookie Hand Cream - it smells just like a gingerbread cookie! What's not to love? This guy is going in my purse! 6. A cute little reindeer pumice stone! I love pumice stones for my cracked heels!!! 7. The Honest Company Shampoo &amp; Body Wash - I've been wanting to try this brand forever! I actually squealed when I saw this! I'm excited to use it! 8. Butter London Branwen's Berries Polish Remover - is it even legal to have yummy smelling polish remover? Ha ha ha. This stuff smells amazing! I'm going to need a full size of this! Thanks a lot [@]utgal2004[/@]. Just what I needed. . . Another addiction! 9. Sally Hansen VitaSurge Cuticle Gel - my poor cuticles needed this SO SO SO much! They are so dry &amp; icky right now. This is heaven sent!



I feel so spoiled once again! I have the best Santa ever! Can't wait to see what day 10 brings!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 it's here! it's here!!



  my santa's gift has arrived! YAY!!!!   My secret santa was Sldb!  and here is the box of goodies!! (of which I ripped open all the packages at once!  I could not wait at all!!)

the box came wrapped in cute star paper and inside:
 

 Cute card (already displayed with the rest of our christmas cards)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 inside the box!!!  I like the creative way to cushion the inside of the lid too, for extra protection. very clever!



 going through the layers and layers of packages!  I love that snowflake tissue paper!



 Mmmmmmmm, candy!!  Ghiradellis are some of my favorites too!!



 Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!  Sephora Formula X nail wraps!! I didn't even know they made them!  I love candy cane nail art for the holidays (though I suck at free-handing them), so this will be awesome (they are even glittery/shimmery if you look up close).  And a glass nail file- which I really needed a new narrow file for my travel kit too!



 This is so COOL!!  I don't own any Ciate and no foil stuff of any kind yet, so this is a really exciting addition to my nail hoard collection! I will have to make a seriously blingy/shiny/colorful mani w/ it!



 Nails after party!!!  The set sold out before I could snag one, and I was kind of bummed out about it, but now I have one!!  YAY!!!



 AIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! My first KBShimmer polish!!!!!!   SO.EXCITE!  This is Snow Flaking way (on my wishlist too!!) It's such a pretty blue-purple jelly and has glitter and snowflake glitter in it!!! 



 Another polish from my wishlist!!  A revlon scented perfume polish (my first too!) in Surf Spray- a beautiful teal (love teal/turquoise colors!!) (please ignore my cuticles and old polish.. ha!)



 Julep nail therapy base coat! Excellent, I love julep polishes, but hadn't tried their base coat with them yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 Sample extras!!!  Some of my favorite brands in there!!

  
Yay!!  Thank you so much @sldb ! You made excellent choices for me!!






 

Awesome gift!!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee, Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris.  I about died...like, for real, died.  I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me.  

And then I cried a little.

I had zero idea who sent this to me.  The package had no 'from' name.  I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery.  You will never ever ever believe what I got.  I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.



 



These came from @Parasoul.  He is a crazy man!  All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind.  This is way too extravagant!  If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago.

My dear @Parasoul, thank you, thank, you, thank you!  You have no idea how happy you made me.  I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness.  And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee, Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris.  I about died...like, for real, died.  I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me.  

And then I cried a little.

I had zero idea who sent this to me.  The package had no 'from' name.  I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery.  You will never ever ever believe what I got.  I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.




 



These came from @Parasoul.  He is a crazy man!  All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind.  This is way too extravagant!  If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago.

My dear @Parasoul, thank you, thank, you, thank you!  You have no idea how happy you made me.  I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness.  And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it.


OMG. Those are adorable and that is super sweet of him. Clearly he has good taste!!!!!!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee, Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris.  I about died...like, for real, died.  I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me.  

And then I cried a little.

I had zero idea who sent this to me.  The package had no 'from' name.  I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery.  You will never ever ever believe what I got.  I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.




 



These came from @Parasoul.  He is a crazy man!  All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind.  This is way too extravagant!  If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago.

My dear @Parasoul, thank you, thank, you, thank you!  You have no idea how happy you made me.  I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness.  And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it.







Holy holographic Jesus that is the sweetest gift ever.  Grats to @Parasoul for making Donna cry!!!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee, Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris.  I about died...like, for real, died.  I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me.

And then I cried a little.

I had zero idea who sent this to me.  The package had no 'from' name.  I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery.  You will never ever ever believe what I got.  I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.




 



These came from @Parasoul.  He is a crazy man!  All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind.  This is way too extravagant!  If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago.

My dear @Parasoul, thank you, thank, you, thank you!  You have no idea how happy you made me.  I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness.  And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it.

Whoa! That is super generous of @Parasoul. I must admit that my jaw hit the ground when I clicked on the reveal, he couldn't have bestowed his generosity on a more deserving person.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 18, 2013)

> YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Â OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Â I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee,Â Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme andÂ Chuck Norris. Â I about died...like, for real, died. Â I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me. Â  And then I cried a little. I had zero idea who sent this to me. Â The package had no 'from' name. Â I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery. Â You will never ever ever believe what I got. Â I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



These came from @Parasoul . Â He is a crazy man! Â All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind. Â This is way too extravagant! Â If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago. My dear @Parasoul , thank you, thank, you, thank you! Â You have no idea how happy you made me. Â I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness. Â And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it. I am speechless, utterly speechless. You deserve it, Donna, you really do. [@]Parasoul[/@] you 'da man!!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee, Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris.  I about died...like, for real, died.  I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me.  

And then I cried a little.

I had zero idea who sent this to me.  The package had no 'from' name.  I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery.  You will never ever ever believe what I got.  I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.




 



These came from @Parasoul.  He is a crazy man!  All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind.  This is way too extravagant!  If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago.

My dear @Parasoul, thank you, thank, you, thank you!  You have no idea how happy you made me.  I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness.  And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it.

So cute!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

I was also the victim today of a Drive By Ninja Santing.... @DonnaD you are the best!  Pics coming in a bit!


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

Quit being silly Donna. I didn't do anything the lovely people on this forum wouldn't have done for you. I feel like you're the type that would have made me homemade cookies when I was little. I only ever had store bought cookies. Yea, you definitely deserve these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally didn't mean to make you cry though (or fear for your life haha.) so I'm sorry for that. I was waiting anxiously for for them to arrive! They got delayed a day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I honestly don't know what to say. Haha. Quit calling me sweet or I'll take them away and put them somewhere you can't reach them!! *@Everyone* : Are these super special or something? I see that Jesus has made an appearance so they must be made of awesomesauce.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was also the victim today of a Drive By Ninja Santing.... @DonnaD you are the best!  Pics coming in a bit!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quit being silly Donna. I didn't do anything the lovely people on this forum wouldn't have done for you. I feel like you're the type that would have made me homemade cookies when I was little. I only ever had store bought cookies. Yea, you definitely deserve these.





I honestly don't know what to say. Haha.

Quit calling me sweet or I'll take them away and put them somewhere you can't reach them!!
You spent a flaming fortune on these, ya big doink!  How could I not be over-freakin'-whelmed?  My dad would have said you have more money than brains lol!  You just don't even know how freaky happy and touched I am.  This has got to be the best present I've ever gotten that I had no idea I would get.

I would totally bake you cookies.  I just baked a bunch for my terrifically fantastic mail lady.  If I thought I could get cookies across the country that would stay fresh,  you'd be knee-deep in cookie goodness.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You spent a flaming fortune on these, ya big doink!  How could I not be over-freakin'-whelmed?  My dad would have said you have more money than brains lol!  You just don't even know how freaky happy and touched I am.  This has got to be the best present I've ever gotten that I had no idea I would get.

I would totally bake you cookies.  I just baked a bunch for my terrifically fantastic mail lady.  If I thought I could get cookies across the country that would stay fresh,  you'd be knee-deep in cookie goodness. 
OMG I want to bake him cookies...


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> You spent a flaming fortune on these, ya big doink! Â How could I not be over-freakin'-whelmed? Â My dad would have said you have more money than brains lol! Â You just don't even know how freaky happy and touched I am. Â This has got to be the best present I've ever gotten that I had no idea I would get. I would totally bake you cookies. Â I just baked a bunch for my terrifically fantastic mail lady. Â If I thought I could get cookies across the country that would stay fresh, Â you'd be knee-deep in cookie goodness.Â


I didn't spend anything I wouldn't have thrown down the drain on video games and Red Bulls. This isn't about the money anyway! You're flippin' awesome and you deserve to know that. No more crying though please! I wanted to make you smile not cry. I would die if I had so many cookies! I'm the type that has no self control...My girlfriend hates me for it. I devour planets for meals and don't gain a pound. Haha. I'm happy you liked them Donna. Thanks for being so awesome. &lt;3 [@]Christa W[/@] Please post your pictures so I lose all this attention. I don't like blushing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't spend anything I wouldn't have thrown down the drain on video games and Red Bulls. This isn't about the money anyway! You're flippin' awesome and you deserve to know that. No more crying though please! I wanted to make you smile not cry.

I would die if I had so many cookies! I'm the type that has no self control...My girlfriend hates me for it. I devour planets for meals and don't gain a pound. Haha.

I'm happy you liked them Donna. Thanks for being so awesome. &lt;3

@Christa W Please post your pictures so I lose all this attention. I don't like blushing.




My little present pales in comparison.  Sorry, you win Ninja Santa of the year!


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> My little present pales in comparison. Â Sorry, you win Ninja Santa of the year!


Your little present filled my heart with an unimaginable warmth. So don't you dare talk down about it. I still haven't had the chance to try any of the polishes you gave me which totally breaks my heart. I have a day off tomorrow though! So very soon. Donna for Ninja Santa 2013!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My little present pales in comparison.  Sorry, you win Ninja Santa of the year!
LIES! 

When I first started on these boards Donna was one of the first people that started chatting with me and I have really come to adore her.  She is an awesome friend.  She is encouraging and supportive and just a wonderful person.  I love her wit and sarcasm just as much!

She gifted me a pair of her famous fingerless gloves.  I am so excited.  My office is freezing (even in FL) and I wear fingerless gloves and USB hand warmers while working throughout the year.  These babies will get a lot of use.  She made me ones that look like snow so I could have some because I don't get any.  I love them because I can rock them with any color polish and the fact there is so much thought behind which color she chose for me makes me tear up a bit.  I adore them.  (plus white will show less cat hair)





She didn't stop there!  She got me nail polish too!!

 



First up is the Nails Inc The After Party Trio. Disco Lane is a black holo which I love, Soho Street and Covent Garden Market is a red glitter that is so amazing.  I don't have any all red glitters so this awesome. 





Next up is a cute little mini Sephora Cherry Popsicle.  Who wouldn't love a polish with that name?  Perfect creme red.

And my favorites of the bunch.  Cult Nails  Let Me Fly.  OMG is this polish so pretty.  It's perfect.  I don't have anything like it and have been dying to try Cult Nails forever.  I love it.  I can't wait to wear it.  And then is China Glaze Frostbite.  I have been lemming for this forever.  Donna knew my obsession with the shade and sent one to me!  I am so thrilled beyond belief that it's finally mine!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

sorry I forgot to use spoilers!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quit being silly Donna. I didn't do anything the lovely people on this forum wouldn't have done for you. I feel like you're the type that would have made me homemade cookies when I was little. I only ever had store bought cookies. Yea, you definitely deserve these.






I totally didn't mean to make you cry though (or fear for your life haha.) so I'm sorry for that.

I was waiting anxiously for for them to arrive! They got delayed a day.





I honestly don't know what to say. Haha.

Quit calling me sweet or I'll take them away and put them somewhere you can't reach them!!

*@Everyone* : Are these super special or something? I see that Jesus has made an appearance so they must be made of awesomesauce.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They are special.  They're limited edition and super expensive so yes, they are...and so are you.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LIES! 

When I first started on these boards Donna was one of the first people that started chatting with me and I have really come to adore her.  She is an awesome friend.  She is encouraging and supportive and just a wonderful person.  I love her wit and sarcasm just as much!

She gifted me a pair of her famous fingerless gloves.  I am so excited.  My office is freezing (even in FL) and I wear fingerless gloves and USB hand warmers while working throughout the year.  These babies will get a lot of use.  She made me ones that look like snow so I could have some because I don't get any.  I love them because I can rock them with any color polish and the fact there is so much thought behind which color she chose for me makes me tear up a bit.  I adore them.  (plus white will show less cat hair)





She didn't stop there!  She got me nail polish too!!

 



First up is the Nails Inc The After Party Trio. Disco Lane is a black holo which I love, Soho Street and Covent Garden Market is a red glitter that is so amazing.  I don't have any all red glitters so this awesome. 





Next up is a cute little mini Sephora Cherry Popsicle.  Who wouldn't love a polish with that name?  Perfect creme red.

And my favorites of the bunch.  Cult Nails  Let Me Fly.  OMG is this polish so pretty.  It's perfect.  I don't have anything like it and have been dying to try Cult Nails forever.  I love it.  I can't wait to wear it.  And then is China Glaze Frostbite.  I have been lemming for this forever.  Donna knew my obsession with the shade and sent one to me!  I am so thrilled beyond belief that it's finally mine!





You know the Frostbite was something I already had multiples of!  You have been incredibly generous with me and are my favourite crack dealer ever.  The amount of stuff you've sent me is beyond anything I've ever thought I'd get.  

I was so bent on making you poofy snow gloves and just praying they'd fit.  I'm glad you like it all.  That Cult Nails polish is awesome...it's got a little shimmer that makes it crazy awesome.  I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 18, 2013)

So many great goodies today!!! Can't wait to finally get home tomorrow and see what the mailman has brought me!!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You know the Frostbite was something I already had multiples of!  You have been incredibly generous with me and are my favourite crack dealer ever.  The amount of stuff you've sent me is beyond anything I've ever thought I'd get.  

I was so bent on making your poofy snow gloves and just praying they'd fit.  I'm glad you like it all.  That Cult Nails polish is awesome...it's got a little shimmer that makes it crazy awesome.  I hope you love it as much as I do!  













And would you believe that I have 106 blues (not counting teal shades) and the closest thing I had was Essie Bouncer It's Me and that's sheer and matte and not quite as vibrant.  Nothing else I owned even came close.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So many great goodies today!!! Can't wait to finally get home tomorrow and see what the mailman has brought me!!

Well, it should be absolutely wonderful stuff because you are an absolutely lovely girl.  I can't wait to see your Santa haul!


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They are special.  They're limited edition and super expensive so yes, they are...and so are you.  




You're a limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy you liked them. Your happiness was more than I could have ever hoped for. Totally worth it. â™¥

@Christa W  Those gloves look like they were made from clouds of the heavens. 

Also, that blue looks deliciously awesome!! I'm glad you enjoyed your gift as well! Isn't Donna the best? :3


----------



## Lily V (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And would you believe that I have *106 blues* *(not counting teal shades)* and the closest thing I had was Essie Bouncer It's Me and that's sheer and matte and not quite as vibrant.  Nothing else I owned even came close.

Oh good, now I don't feel so bad- at last count, I had like 150 blues &amp; teals, and then I ran out of swatch sticks, so I couldn't finish swatching/counting the new blues I got in!  I feel better now. 



  I'm not alone! heh!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh good, now I don't feel so bad- at last count, I had like 150 blues &amp; teals, and then I ran out of swatch sticks, so I couldn't finish swatching/counting the new blues I got in!  I feel better now. 



  I'm not alone! heh!
LOL!  I have another 47 teal/turquoise shades.  I have more of them than any other shade with pinks running a close second at 105.  I love blues for some reason although I tend to wear other shades more often.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL!  I have another 47 teal/turquoise shades.  I have more of them than any other shade with pinks running a close second at 105.  I love blues for some reason although I tend to wear other shades more often. 
I am not going to buy another blue or grey until I finish the spreadsheet I'm doing on my blog and I get all the swatch photos up.    I am a one dimensional being - I like blue polish I say and then every polish order has to include a blue or a grey.   I'm about 60% done and I'm at 387 polishes.   It's a disease.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're a limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy you liked them. Your happiness was more than I could have ever hoped for. Totally worth it. â™¥

@Christa W  Those gloves look like they were made from clouds of the heavens. 

Also, that blue looks deliciously awesome!! I'm glad you enjoyed your gift as well! Isn't Donna the best? :3




  (only happy not sad)


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> :icon_cry: Â Â (only happy not sad)


-Hugs all the tears out of you- No more okay? You've got some new toys to play with so go play!! :3


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 18, 2013)

It came, it came, it came!!! How do I do a spoiler on my phone???


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

Just type it out using brackets. 

[sPO****ILER] -INSERT STUFF HERE- [/sPO****ILER]

Remove the ****


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 18, 2013)

So my SS was [@]alterkate[/@] and she did an AWESOME job!! I love it all!!



Spoiler







Candy...my fiancÃ©e and I just finished a peppermint bark bar, so how nice to have another one!! And Lindt truffles...OMG!



Cute snowman card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



The goods!! Lol



Nails Inc set...I bought one for my SS and almost ordered one for myself, but I thought no, I better not. I am in love with the black holo one, I could seriously just stare at the bottle all day. My first Nails Inc polishes, can't wait to try them.



Sephora Formlua X!!! Squee!! I wanted to try these SO bad!! And I love shiny!!



More goodies!!! Deborah Lippmann!!! I LOVE the bright pink and holy cow, Happy Birthday!! I can't wait to do a mani with these!! And they are minis, so they are freakin' adorable, and they came with the cutest glitter bag!!






Nails Inc feather effects, I love this one. I love my blue polishes, and I can't wait to try this one over a pretty white polish.



And the final...OMG...Butter London Knackerd!!! Holy smokes!! I did not expect this!! It's even prettier in person than I imagined it would be!! My first Butter London....thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


I think my SS did a wonderful job, and I cannot thank you enough for thinking of me!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't want to take away from people's presents but I'm not gonna start a special Donna's Gloves thread.  I have a glove experiment that I can't decide if it's cute or stupid.  My husband and stepson say stupid...but they're boys and boys are dumb.  Behind a spoiler to take up less room on the board.  Yay or nay?  Fugly or cute?  It's supposed to be a frill.  I don't know...I'm not feeling it at all.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my SS was @alterkate and she did an AWESOME job!! I love it all!! 





Candy...my fiancÃ©e and I just finished a peppermint bark bar, so how nice to have another one!! And Lindt truffles...OMG!





Cute snowman card.









The goods!! Lol





Nails Inc set...I bought one for my SS and almost ordered one for myself, but I thought no, I better not. I am in love with the black holo one, I could seriously just stare at the bottle all day. My first Nails Inc polishes, can't wait to try them.





Sephora Formlua X!!! Squee!! I wanted to try these SO bad!! And I love shiny!!





More goodies!!! Deborah Lippmann!!! I LOVE the bright pink and holy cow, Happy Birthday!! I can't wait to do a mani with these!! And they are minis, so they are freakin' adorable, and they came with the cutest glitter bag!!









Nails Inc feather effects, I love this one. I love my blue polishes, and I can't wait to try this one over a pretty white polish.





And the final...OMG...Butter London Knackerd!!! Holy smokes!! I did not expect this!! It's even prettier in person than I imagined it would be!! My first Butter London....thank you, thank you, thank you!!! 

I think my SS did a wonderful job, and I cannot thank you enough for thinking of me!!
Awesome!!!!!!!!!  DL mini bottles.  Cutest ever.  I love your present!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to take away from people's presents but I'm not gonna start a special Donna's Gloves thread.  I have a glove experiment that I can't decide if it's cute or stupid.  My husband and stepson say stupid...but they're boys and boys are dumb.  Behind a spoiler to take up less room on the board.  Yay or nay?  Fugly or cute?  It's supposed to be a frill.  I don't know...I'm not feeling it at all.





Maybe if the frill was lower down on the arm?  BTW, I lOVE your gloves!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee, Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris.  I about died...like, for real, died.  I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me.  

And then I cried a little.

I had zero idea who sent this to me.  The package had no 'from' name.  I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery.  You will never ever ever believe what I got.  I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.




 



These came from @Parasoul.  He is a crazy man!  All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind.  This is way too extravagant!  If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago.

My dear @Parasoul, thank you, thank, you, thank you!  You have no idea how happy you made me.  I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness.  And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it.

I'm so in love i want these sooo badly!!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Spoiler



YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got Super Secret Ninja Santa'ed by someone who's a cross between Bruce Lee, Don "The Dragon" Wilson, Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris.  I about died...like, for real, died.  I was torn between thinking somebody either really loved me or wanted to kill me.  


 
And then I cried a little.

I had zero idea who sent this to me.  The package had no 'from' name.  I was getting ready to come here and beg for info when I got an email telling me I had a delivery.  You will never ever ever believe what I got.  I'm putting it behind a spoiler so you can all squeeeee yourselves silly.




 



These came from @Parasoul.  He is a crazy man!  All that acetone has obviously gone to his head and he's lost his mind.  This is way too extravagant!  If I had known being an outspoken, tactless witch and making a few pairs of gloves would net me the best friends in the world, I would have stepped up my game a long time ago.

My dear @Parasoul, thank you, thank, you, thank you!  You have no idea how happy you made me.  I am beyond touched by your thoughtfulness.  And yes, you are a sweet boy and now you can't deny it.



THIS put a smile on my face!!!  @Parasoul you are amazing and @DonnaD you deserve to be spoiled rotten.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to take away from people's presents but I'm not gonna start a special Donna's Gloves thread.  I have a glove experiment that I can't decide if it's cute or stupid.  My husband and stepson say stupid...but they're boys and boys are dumb.  Behind a spoiler to take up less room on the board.  Yay or nay?  Fugly or cute?  It's supposed to be a frill.  I don't know...I'm not feeling it at all.






Please please please title your thread "Les Gloves by DonnaD", because I'd giggle forever.  I do love the frills, but I think they should be lower down - and it's mainly because the frills at the wrist make it seem thicker.  And we all know that everyone loves a dainty wrist


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2013)

In other news, I'm sure everyone got the mass PM from the lovely Zadidoll!  Please PM me for one of the below situations for the NAIL SECRET SANTA ONLY:

1) You have not gotten your gift, nor have you heard from an elf saying it's being sent.

2) You have received your gift, but you chose to open it later, and have not posted about it.

3) You are the Santa, and you've either not sent your gift due to unforseen circumstances, or it is on its way and you haven't sent an elf.

I'm keeping track on my spreadsheet, and we're actually doing quite well.  Over half the packages are marked down as "delivered", and several more are marked "in transit".  Also, if you have already PM'ed me, you can disregard this.  Pay no attention to the woman behind the curtain!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to take away from people's presents but I'm not gonna start a special Donna's Gloves thread.  I have a glove experiment that I can't decide if it's cute or stupid.  My husband and stepson say stupid...but they're boys and boys are dumb.  Behind a spoiler to take up less room on the board.  Yay or nay?  Fugly or cute?  It's supposed to be a frill.  I don't know...I'm not feeling it at all.





Oh... I like the frill - but further down would be better.  Once you put on a watch or bracelet the frill will just get bulky.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In other news, I'm sure everyone got the mass PM from the lovely Zadidoll!  Please PM me for one of the below situations for the NAIL SECRET SANTA ONLY:

1) You have not gotten your gift, nor have you heard from an elf saying it's being sent.

2) You have received your gift, but you chose to open it later, and have not posted about it.

3) You are the Santa, and you've either not sent your gift due to unforseen circumstances, or it is on its way and you haven't sent an elf.

I'm keeping track on my spreadsheet, and *we're actually doing quite well.  Over half the packages are marked down as "delivered",* and several more are marked "in transit".  Also, if you have already PM'ed me, you can disregard this.  Pay no attention to the woman behind the curtain!
Woohoo, the nail ladies rock!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 18, 2013)

> So my SS was [@]alterkate[/@] and she did an AWESOME job!! I love it all!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## alterkate (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my SS was @alterkate and she did an AWESOME job!! I love it all!!  

Yay!! Glad it arrived intact and you liked everything! I was worried that I took suggestions from your wish list too literally but, hey, that's why you made a list!


----------



## alterkate (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my SS was @alterkate and she did an AWESOME job!! I love it all!! Nails Inc set...I bought one for my SS and almost ordered one for myself, but I thought no, I better not. I am in love with the black holo one, I could seriously just stare at the bottle all day. My first Nails Inc polishes, can't wait to try them.

And how funny that I did the same exact thing with the Nails, Inc set? I almost bought one for myself but decided against it, then I got one from my Santa too!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 18, 2013)

On the 10th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . . 10 mommy minutes, 9 bathing beauties, 8 German Santas, 7 talented tools, 6 sparkling secrets, 5 gor-geous gems, 4 pink pleasures, 3 teal treasures, 2 Texas treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring I love the idea of 10 mommy minutes! That's what I want for Christmas! 10 mommy minutes!



Spoiler







Spoiled, spoiled, spoiled once again!! I love it all [@]utgal2004[/@]. You are amazing!



1. Kiss Nail Art Stickers - my girls were equally excited about these! They can't wait to do manis this weekend! 2 &amp;3. S'mores &amp; Peppermint hot cocoa - I drink cocoa like most people drink coffee! Love! I can't wait to drink these tomorrow! 4. Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark - one of my favorites!!!!! Yum!!! 5. Everyday With Rachel Ray Magazine - this was the best idea ever. I rarely get 10 minutes to myself, but I love magazines! I like to read when I feed the baby at night. This will be fun! 6. Mountain Berry Yankee Candle - it smells amazing! I love candles! 7. Burt's Bees Radiance Lip Shimmer - this is a beautiful clear color, but with glitter! Perfect for over lipsticks &amp; great on its own as well. Love it! 8. Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish in Red-y Response - this is a beautiful maroony purple color. I've never used magnetic polish so this will be fun for me! 9. Deborah Lippmann in Private Dancer - this is the most beautiful shade of purple I've ever had before! I can't wait to use it! So gorgeous. 10. Julep in Crystal - this is amazing! I don't own anything like it. It's got diamond shaped holographic glitters in it. It's beyond gorgeous! I love love love it!!!!



Thank you a million times over! This is SO much fun!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the 10th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . .
10 mommy minutes,
9 bathing beauties,
8 German Santas,
7 talented tools,
6 sparkling secrets,
5 gor-geous gems,
4 pink pleasures,
3 teal treasures,
2 Texas treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring

I love the idea of 10 mommy minutes! That's what I want for Christmas! 10 mommy minutes! 





Spoiled, spoiled, spoiled once again!! I love it all @utgal2004. You are amazing!





1. Kiss Nail Art Stickers - my girls were equally excited about these! They can't wait to do manis this weekend!

2 &amp;3. S'mores &amp; Peppermint hot cocoa - I drink cocoa like most people drink coffee! Love! I can't wait to drink these tomorrow!

4. Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark - one of my favorites!!!!! Yum!!!

5. Everyday With Rachel Ray Magazine - this was the best idea ever. I rarely get 10 minutes to myself, but I love magazines! I like to read when I feed the baby at night. This will be fun!

6. Mountain Berry Yankee Candle - it smells amazing! I love candles!

7. Burt's Bees Radiance Lip Shimmer - this is a beautiful clear color, but with glitter! Perfect for over lipsticks &amp; great on its own as well. Love it!

8. Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish in Red-y Response - this is a beautiful maroony purple color. I've never used magnetic polish so this will be fun for me!

9. Deborah Lippmann in Private Dancer - this is the most beautiful shade of purple I've ever had before! I can't wait to use it! So gorgeous.

10. Julep in Crystal - this is amazing! I don't own anything like it. It's got diamond shaped holographic glitters in it. It's beyond gorgeous! I love love love it!!!!





Thank you a million times over! This is SO much fun!

And you still have 2 days left?  That's crazy!  Best present ever!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And how funny that I did the same exact thing with the Nails, Inc set? I almost bought one for myself but decided against it, then I got one from my Santa too!

I did the same thing with that little Sephora mini, Cherry Popsicle.   I bought a couple for presents and I really wanted one for me but they were all gone.  @Kyuu gave me one in my gift!!!  Rock on @Kyuu!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my SS was @alterkate and she did an AWESOME job!! I love it all!! Nails Inc set...I bought one for my SS and almost ordered one for myself, but I thought no, I better not. I am in love with the black holo one, I could seriously just stare at the bottle all day. My first Nails Inc polishes, can't wait to try them.

And how funny that I did the same exact thing with the Nails, Inc set? I almost bought one for myself but decided against it, then I got one from my Santa too!


Haha it's that psychic Santa vibe we all have going!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 18, 2013)

> And you still have 2 days left? Â That's crazy! Â Best present ever!


 I know! She is spoiling me rotten!


----------



## sldb (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm really late posting this, but I was out of town and then I had/have sick kiddos. . .

Anyway, this past weekend I received a package and found out that my secret santa was @Momma4!





Here is a photo of all my goodies, including chocolate (yeah!), cute snowflake nail files, and my first nail stencils.

I also received gifts for my kid. I didn't take a photo of the snowman book, but it is really cute.





This is my son's gift. Dinosaurs and spiders -everything my son loves right there!

My daughter received a gift too:





Little mini toe separators -how cute is that?

On to the polishes:





Essie minis in Vested Interest and Cashmere Bathrobe. I love minis. They are so cute!





Spa Ritual Osmium, which a a beautiful dark inky blue.





Ulta Mint Condition. I love me some mint polishes, and this feeds my addiction!





The beautiful Zoya Hazel





The awesome China Glaze Unplugged. I also got China Glaze Latticed Lilac, which for some reason the picture I took of it disappeared.





And last but not least, Nails Inc Soho Street. I can't wait to use this polish. So festive!

Thank you @Momma4. I love everything!

*edited because I can't use the spoiler function to save my life.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really late posting this, but I was out of town and then I had/have sick kiddos. . .

Anyway, this past weekend I received a package and found out that my secret santa was @Momma4!





Here is a photo of all my goodies, including chocolate (yeah!), cute snowflake nail files, and my first nail stencils.

I also received gifts for my kid. I didn't take a photo of the snowman book, but it is really cute.





This is my son's gift. Dinosaurs and spiders -everything my son loves right there!

My daughter received a gift too:





Little mini toe separators -how cute is that?

On to the polishes:





Essie minis in Vested Interest and Cashmere Bathrobe. I love minis. They are so cute!





Spa Ritual Osmium, which a a beautiful dark inky blue.





Ulta Mint Condition. I love me some mint polishes, and this feeds my addiction!





The beautiful Zoya Hazel





The awesome China Glaze Unplugged. I also got China Glaze Latticed Lilac, which for some reason the picture I took of it disappeared.





And last but not least, Nails Inc Soho Street. I can't wait to use this polish. So festive!

Thank you @Momma4. I love everything!

*edited because I can't use the spoiler function to save my life.
That is amazing!  Tiny toe separators!  SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  It's so nice to see the kid presents too.  I didn't know if my santee had kids so I didn't go there.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the 10th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . .
10 mommy minutes,
9 bathing beauties,
8 German Santas,
7 talented tools,
6 sparkling secrets,
5 gor-geous gems,
4 pink pleasures,
3 teal treasures,
2 Texas treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring

I love the idea of 10 mommy minutes! That's what I want for Christmas! 10 mommy minutes! 





Spoiled, spoiled, spoiled once again!! I love it all @utgal2004. You are amazing!





1. Kiss Nail Art Stickers - my girls were equally excited about these! They can't wait to do manis this weekend!

2 &amp;3. S'mores &amp; Peppermint hot cocoa - I drink cocoa like most people drink coffee! Love! I can't wait to drink these tomorrow!

4. Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark - one of my favorites!!!!! Yum!!!

5. Everyday With Rachel Ray Magazine - this was the best idea ever. I rarely get 10 minutes to myself, but I love magazines! I like to read when I feed the baby at night. This will be fun!

6. Mountain Berry Yankee Candle - it smells amazing! I love candles!

7. Burt's Bees Radiance Lip Shimmer - this is a beautiful clear color, but with glitter! Perfect for over lipsticks &amp; great on its own as well. Love it!

8. Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish in Red-y Response - this is a beautiful maroony purple color. I've never used magnetic polish so this will be fun for me!

9. Deborah Lippmann in Private Dancer - this is the most beautiful shade of purple I've ever had before! I can't wait to use it! So gorgeous.

10. Julep in Crystal - this is amazing! I don't own anything like it. It's got diamond shaped holographic glitters in it. It's beyond gorgeous! I love love love it!!!!





Thank you a million times over! This is SO much fun!
It is so fun to see your reveals!  Hope you can find 10 minutes for yourself very very soon.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the 10th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me. . .
10 mommy minutes,
9 bathing beauties,
8 German Santas,
7 talented tools,
6 sparkling secrets,
5 gor-geous gems,
4 pink pleasures,
3 teal treasures,
2 Texas treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring

I love the idea of 10 mommy minutes! That's what I want for Christmas! 10 mommy minutes! 





Spoiled, spoiled, spoiled once again!! I love it all @utgal2004. You are amazing!





1. Kiss Nail Art Stickers - my girls were equally excited about these! They can't wait to do manis this weekend!

2 &amp;3. S'mores &amp; Peppermint hot cocoa - I drink cocoa like most people drink coffee! Love! I can't wait to drink these tomorrow!

4. Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark - one of my favorites!!!!! Yum!!!

5. Everyday With Rachel Ray Magazine - this was the best idea ever. I rarely get 10 minutes to myself, but I love magazines! I like to read when I feed the baby at night. This will be fun!

6. Mountain Berry Yankee Candle - it smells amazing! I love candles!

7. Burt's Bees Radiance Lip Shimmer - this is a beautiful clear color, but with glitter! Perfect for over lipsticks &amp; great on its own as well. Love it!

8. Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish in Red-y Response - this is a beautiful maroony purple color. I've never used magnetic polish so this will be fun for me!

9. Deborah Lippmann in Private Dancer - this is the most beautiful shade of purple I've ever had before! I can't wait to use it! So gorgeous.

10. Julep in Crystal - this is amazing! I don't own anything like it. It's got diamond shaped holographic glitters in it. It's beyond gorgeous! I love love love it!!!!





Thank you a million times over! This is SO much fun!
I love my Sally magnetic polishes and especially that color.  I envy your self control!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really late posting this, but I was out of town and then I had/have sick kiddos. . .

Anyway, this past weekend I received a package and found out that my secret santa was @Momma4!





Here is a photo of all my goodies, including chocolate (yeah!), cute snowflake nail files, and my first nail stencils.

I also received gifts for my kid. I didn't take a photo of the snowman book, but it is really cute.





This is my son's gift. Dinosaurs and spiders -everything my son loves right there!

My daughter received a gift too:





Little mini toe separators -how cute is that?

On to the polishes:





Essie minis in Vested Interest and Cashmere Bathrobe. I love minis. They are so cute!





Spa Ritual Osmium, which a a beautiful dark inky blue.





Ulta Mint Condition. I love me some mint polishes, and this feeds my addiction!





The beautiful Zoya Hazel





The awesome China Glaze Unplugged. I also got China Glaze Latticed Lilac, which for some reason the picture I took of it disappeared.





And last but not least, Nails Inc Soho Street. I can't wait to use this polish. So festive!

Thank you @Momma4. I love everything!

*edited because I can't use the spoiler function to save my life.
So many pretties!!  I am in love with those 2 essie colors!  Bag of dinosaurs is darling too.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 19, 2013)

> Yay!! Glad it arrived intact and you liked everything! I was worried that I took suggestions from your wish list too literally but, hey, that's why you made a list!Â


 No worries, you did perfect!! The ones you chose from my wishlist were spot on because they're the ones I am least likely to purchase for myself. I will totally buy some Revlon in a moment of weakness while I'm in Walgreens one day. Butter London? Sephora X? Debrah Lippmann? Not so much. Again, I thank you for thinking of me and sending such an awesome gift. I won't have time to do my nails until at least tomorrow or possibly even Saturday, so that will at least give me time to decide which one I want to use first! Lol...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to take away from people's presents but I'm not gonna start a special Donna's Gloves thread.  I have a glove experiment that I can't decide if it's cute or stupid.  My husband and stepson say stupid...but they're boys and boys are dumb.  Behind a spoiler to take up less room on the board.  Yay or nay?  Fugly or cute?  It's supposed to be a frill.  I don't know...I'm not feeling it at all.





I love it--it looks like a bracelet!  I always hate that I cannot wear bracelets with gloves, and this is a fantastic way to give the outfit that little bit of pop!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

> So I got my DonnaD Gloves today!!! Â  I was going to wait to do my nails to match til the weekend.. but Excitement!!! Â  I'm wearing one of the very cool polishes that my SS @DragonChick Â sent... Julep Marion with Zoya's Mosheen, I sparkle!!! Â


 Very nice!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

I love everyone's gifts. @DonnaD those Minnie polishes are adorable! You deserve it; you are an extremely thoughtful person. This by far has been the BEST Secret Santa I have participated in. I finally figured out how to post pictures. So here is my LOVELY gifts from @FunAtTheCircus


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

Guess what?! Guess what?!!! My santee gift is FINALLY out for delivery!!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 19, 2013)

Dear Nails SS, If I don't post anything for a couple of days, do not fear. We were out of town for a couple of days this week and my husband had the mail held at the post office. I should get all of my mail Friday or Saturday. xo


----------



## DeSha (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love everyone's gifts. @DonnaD those Minnie polishes are adorable! You deserve it; you are an extremely thoughtful person. This by far has been the BEST Secret Santa I have participated in. I finally figured out how to post pictures. So here is my LOVELY gifts from @FunAtTheCircus













Great gifts!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 19, 2013)

@DonnaD you deserve it! A whole set too! Amazing, those Minnie Mouse polishes are to die for! @Parasoul you did good!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 19, 2013)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh SANTA MY GIFT CAME!!!!1!!





(don't mind the papers covering our names!!)

OMIGOSH WHAT A HUGE BOXXXX THANK YOU SO MUCH ;____;

I'm going to wait until tonight to open the box, so I can thank you specifically, personally. I can't wait to see what's insideeee


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 19, 2013)

On the 11th day of Christmas my secret Santa gave to me. . . 11 girly goodies, 10 mommy minutes, 9 bathing beauties, 8 German Santas, 7 talented tools, 6 sparkling secrets, 5 gor-geous gems, 4 pink pleasures, 3 teal treasures, 2 Texas treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring! Wow! That's a mouthful! Another fabulous day from [@]utgal2004[/@]



Spoiler



I got all sorts of fun things today! Oh! And on the outside of the present there was the most adorable white &amp; pink polka dot bow for my hair! Did you make that [@]utgal2004[/@]? It's the cutest thing ever!






1. An adorable red striped bag from sephora! I love this so much that it's my new make up bag in my purse! 2. Perfect Peppermint Lip Balm - yum &amp; tingly! I love lip balms! 3. Thymes Mandarin Coriander Hand Cream - this looks like it's going to be wonderful for my dry cracked hands! I can't wait to try it! 4. Gommage Spa Gel - I love anything &amp; everything skin care related! This will be fun to try. 5. Clean Skin Perfume - this smells SO good! It's super fresh! I love it! Thank you for introducing me to another fabulous product that I'm going to HAVE to buy a full size of! 6. Living Proof Restore Mask Treatment - I love this stuff! I love hair masks! 7. Dry bar Cream Soda Smoothing Cream - this sounds delicious. Too bad only my hair will get to "eat" it! I can't wait to try it. I've never heard of this brand before! 8. Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser - I love cleansers! My face likes to change things up often otherwise it gets all oily or dry &amp; full of acne. As long as I switch up what I wash it with every week or so, my skin does really well! This will be fun to try! 9. Laura Mercier one-step Cleanser - hooray for more cleanser! Love trying new cleansers for the same reasons I mentioned above. 10. Laura Mercier Face Polish - this is an exfoliator face wash. I love these too. I just want to try them all right now! It's hard to choose what to use first! 11. Candie's Nail Strips - I'm head over heels for these. I've never used nail stickers before &amp; can't wait to use them. They look so fun! And she even got me pink with polka dots (my favorite). 12. Ulta Polish in PiÃ±ata-Yada-Yada - love the name &amp; love the polish. This polish is a party in a bottle! It just makes me smile! I am loving all the fun new polishes you've given me. Thank you once again for a fabulous bunch of surprises. Tomorrow is my last day &amp; I'm super excited to see what awaits, but I'm also sad that the experience will be over. I've loved every minute of it &amp; have felt so special &amp; loved! Until my finale tomorrow night . . .


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh SANTA MY GIFT CAME!!!!1!!





(don't mind the papers covering our names!!)

OMIGOSH WHAT A HUGE BOXXXX THANK YOU SO MUCH ;____;

I'm going to wait until tonight to open the box, so I can thank you specifically, personally. I can't wait to see what's insideeee
Whoa that's a big box! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 19, 2013)

[@]luckyme502[/@] my box was delivered!! I'm at a holiday party this evening so I have to wait until tomorrow to unveil but I've got the box sitting on my table. This is a big deal because my box took a tour of Houston before arriving. It was missorted to the wrong post office from the main houston post office and then had to be forwarded through another post office before finally reaching mine and going out for delivery. Silly USPS...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 19, 2013)

AGSDJKFJLDG:AJ:LDF YOU GUYS. _YOU GUYS_. OMIGOSH @latinafeminista WAS MY SECRET SANTA AND OOHHHH ;_; I'M SO MOVED BEYOND WORDS BY YOUR KINDNESS AND GENEROSITY. So you will just have to settle for my incoherent keymashing for now. I didn't open everything yet, but here are the few pictures I took. &gt;.&lt; Sorry about the lighting!!

once again: LOOK AT THIS FREAKING BOX. I was not expecting anything even REMOTELY close to this uwaaaahhh





SO EXCITED. SUCH BEAUTIFUL PACKAGING ;---;





omg guys, seriously look at this freaking card!!









ajksd;ljgal;ks;fjl;gj thank you sooooo much for the lovely message. ;_; You're too sweet. You've made my day and birthday and Christmas and Chinese New Year and all of next year already. &lt;33









I decided to treat myself to one of the boxes and LOOK AT THIS FREAKING BOX GUYS. LOOK AT IT. LOOK HOW BEAUTIFUL AND SPARKLY IT IS AG;SJ;DLGJL









HM.... WHAT COULD IT BE...?







omigosh ;____; uwah. Two polishes on my wishlist, could I ask for anything better? HRH has been on my wishlist forever and I just kept not buying it and EEEEHHHH REKHA WHAT A BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC I NEEDED IN MY COLLECTION. YES, NEEDED.

Honestly, if you'd only sent me these two polishes in that box and the card and called it a day, I would've been more than thrilled. Thank you sooooo much Margie, and I can't wait to open more boxes and scream at everyone in this thread about how you're the best santa ever. &lt;3333

PS -- I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE NOW!!! &gt;D LET'S HANG OUT!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 19, 2013)

Just arrived home for the winter! No SS package yet, but a lovely package from @DonnaD that is beyond amazing. I'm trying to take pictures of my pretties but my phone and camera just died at the same time so I'm going to charge my camera since these are too pretty not to use a nice camera with.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 20, 2013)

On the 12th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me . . . 12 Ice Cream Fundaes, 11 girly goodies, 10 mommy minutes, 9 bathing beauties, 8 German Santas, 7 talented tools, 6 sparkling secrets, 5 gor-geous gems, 4 pink pleasures, 3 teal treasures, 2 Texas treats, &amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring!



Spoiler







I can't believe its already been 12 days. [@]utgal2004[/@] spoiled me crazy rotten as my wonderful secret Santa &amp; I want her to know how much I loved &amp; appreciated every single thing she sent me. This entire experience has been beyond amazing! Here is my amazing 12th day surprise:



12 Me! Bath Ice Cream Bath Soaks! - I love baths! With 6 kids I need a good quiet soak in the tub at the end of the day! These little guys smell like ice cream (which happens to be my favorite treat/dessert!). I can't wait to use one of these tonight! Now that my opening spree is over, I wanted to show you all my nail polish goodies all together. These are just the polishes utgal2004 sent. All the other goodies, samples, lotions, make-up, etc. is either eaten up or being enjoyed in my purse, bathroom, shower, etc. right now. But look at this polish haul!!!!



Yup! Totally spoiled! Thank you utgal2004 for making my Christmas memorable. I will remember this for years to come! Merry Christmas everybody!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Here are my ninja santa goodies from @DonnaD, I'm so overwhelmed by her generosity, many many thanks for some wonderful gifts!

These minis by Madison Street Beauty. I love the shades and they're my first indie polishes so I can't wait to try them! The packaging they came in is really cute.





China Glaze Mosaic Madness. China Glaze is always my polish of choice when I get nails done at salons but I don't own a single bottle for some reason. I'm so excited!!! I looked up swatches of this polish and the this photo just doesn't do justice how intense this polish is, I tried to use flash so you can see how crazy the glitter is. It reminds me of paint splatter, it is so gorgeous! I'm probably going to try this polish out on Sunday because tomorrow I have to try on wedding dresses so I'm going to use my trusty classic red.





Last but not least, these babies. The yarn is gorgeous and I'm in love with the button. These will go with my black pea coat perfectly. Even more better that they were hand made, the quality is so nice!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my ninja santa goodies from @DonnaD, I'm so overwhelmed by her generosity, many many thanks for some wonderful gifts!

These minis by Madison Street Beauty. I love the shades and they're my first indie polishes so I can't wait to try them! The packaging they came in is really cute.





China Glaze Mosaic Madness. China Glaze is always my polish of choice when I get nails done at salons but I don't own a single bottle for some reason. I'm so excited!!! I looked up swatches of this polish and the this photo just doesn't do justice how intense this polish is, I tried to use flash so you can see how crazy the glitter is. It reminds me of paint splatter, it is so gorgeous! I'm probably going to try this polish out on Sunday because tomorrow I have to try on wedding dresses so I'm going to use my trusty classic red.





Last but not least, these babies. The yarn is gorgeous and I'm in love with the button. These will go with my black pea coat perfectly. Even more better that they were hand made, the quality is so nice!




Stunningly beautiful gloves!!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Last but not least, these babies. The yarn is gorgeous and I'm in love with the button. These will go with my black pea coat perfectly. Even more better that they were hand made, the quality is so nice!





I love your gloves! DonnaD is one seriously talented and generous lady. What a wonderful surprise!

This thread hits me right in the feels.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my ninja santa goodies from @DonnaD, I'm so overwhelmed by her generosity, many many thanks for some wonderful gifts!

These minis by Madison Street Beauty. I love the shades and they're my first indie polishes so I can't wait to try them! The packaging they came in is really cute.

China Glaze Mosaic Madness. China Glaze is always my polish of choice when I get nails done at salons but I don't own a single bottle for some reason. I'm so excited!!! I looked up swatches of this polish and the this photo just doesn't do justice how intense this polish is, I tried to use flash so you can see how crazy the glitter is. It reminds me of paint splatter, it is so gorgeous! I'm probably going to try this polish out on Sunday because tomorrow I have to try on wedding dresses so I'm going to use my trusty classic red.

Last but not least, these babies. The yarn is gorgeous and I'm in love with the button. These will go with my black pea coat perfectly. Even more better that they were hand made, the quality is so nice!

Oh @DonnaD you sneaky ninja!  You've done it again!  @kawaiimeows can I come over and play with the pretties?  They're all so gorgeous!

Why don't we have any emojis that throw glitter?  This is a total glitter-throwing moment.   WHEEEEE!!!  Yay Secret Santas!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh @DonnaD you sneaky ninja!  You've done it again!  @kawaiimeows can I come over and play with the pretties?  They're all so gorgeous!

Why don't we have any emojis that throw glitter?  This is a total glitter-throwing moment.   WHEEEEE!!!  Yay Secret Santas!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




BWAAHAAHAAHAA!!!!! I love it!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh gosh all of these gloves look so pretty and warm! As someone who still has a deformed chunk of knitting project from November that was supposed to be a scarf I am particularly impressed by how fast Donna works !


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh @DonnaD you sneaky ninja!  You've done it again!  @kawaiimeows can I come over and play with the pretties?  They're all so gorgeous!

Why don't we have any emojis that throw glitter?  This is a total glitter-throwing moment.   WHEEEEE!!!  Yay Secret Santas!




Thank you!   




    I needed that!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the 12th day of Christmas my Secret Santa gave to me . . .
12 Ice Cream Fundaes,
11 girly goodies,
10 mommy minutes,
9 bathing beauties,
8 German Santas,
7 talented tools,
6 sparkling secrets,
5 gor-geous gems,
4 pink pleasures,
3 teal treasures,
2 Texas treats,
&amp; a Minnie Mouse on a ring! 





I can't believe its already been 12 days. @utgal2004 spoiled me crazy rotten as my wonderful secret Santa &amp; I want her to know how much I loved &amp; appreciated every single thing she sent me. This entire experience has been beyond amazing!

Here is my amazing 12th day surprise:





12 Me! Bath Ice Cream Bath Soaks! - I love baths! With 6 kids I need a good quiet soak in the tub at the end of the day! These little guys smell like ice cream (which happens to be my favorite treat/dessert!). I can't wait to use one of these tonight!

Now that my opening spree is over, I wanted to show you all my nail polish goodies all together. These are just the polishes utgal2004 sent. All the other goodies, samples, lotions, make-up, etc. is either eaten up or being enjoyed in my purse, bathroom, shower, etc. right now. But look at this polish haul!!!!





Yup! Totally spoiled! Thank you utgal2004 for making my Christmas memorable. I will remember this for years to come!

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!

@utgal2004 present made my year.  For real.  I had so much fun seeing all of your goodies.  I think I'm gonna do a 12 days thing next year because it takes the fun to a whole new level.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@utgal2004 present made my year.  For real.  I had so much fun seeing all of your goodies.  I think I'm gonna do a 12 days thing next year because it takes the fun to a whole new level.  
yes! this year has given me so many ideas for next year! i'm already stoked. also i'll probably do just the nail group next year too, i like having a narrow theme, too many options makes me anxious LOL.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my ninja santa goodies from @DonnaD, I'm so overwhelmed by her generosity, many many thanks for some wonderful gifts!

These minis by Madison Street Beauty. I love the shades and they're my first indie polishes so I can't wait to try them! The packaging they came in is really cute.

China Glaze Mosaic Madness. China Glaze is always my polish of choice when I get nails done at salons but I don't own a single bottle for some reason. I'm so excited!!! I looked up swatches of this polish and the this photo just doesn't do justice how intense this polish is, I tried to use flash so you can see how crazy the glitter is. It reminds me of paint splatter, it is so gorgeous! I'm probably going to try this polish out on Sunday because tomorrow I have to try on wedding dresses so I'm going to use my trusty classic red.

Last but not least, these babies. The yarn is gorgeous and I'm in love with the button. These will go with my black pea coat perfectly. Even more better that they were hand made, the quality is so nice!
I'm glad you like it!  When I saw you post that your parents hadn't received anything for you, I was seriously freaking out because tracking showed it had been delivered days before your post.  I'm glad the gloves fit.  I try to make them for average size hands but they never seem to fit my girls...always a little too big...so I worry.

And to all those people who think these are just perfect, you should know that I have never had both gloves come out the same...the second one is always a little smaller because I crochet tighter as I go.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad you like it!  *When I saw you post that your parents hadn't received anything for you, I was seriously freaking out because tracking showed it had been delivered days before your post.*  I'm glad the gloves fit.  I try to make them for average size hands but they never seem to fit my girls...always a little too big...so I worry.

And to all those people who think these are just perfect, you should know that I have never had both gloves come out the same...the second one is always a little smaller because I crochet tighter as I go.
I should have been more specific, I didn't mean to freak you out! hahahah.

I meant just my actual SS package because I think there was a user worrying because she hadn't gotten anything from her SS yet, and mine is still on a trek here (i'm hoping it will be here today! my patience can't take it much longer) Though you were a SS too, in a way 





The gloves fit perfectly! My hands are small but fat so it worked out just fine hahaha.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 20, 2013)

I got Ninja Santa'ed again!  You girls!

@FrostKitty sent me a polish I have been dying for forever, Lesbi-Honest by ManGlaze, a gorgeous OPI red, An  Affair in Red Square (and we're all aware of my quest for the perfect red, right?) a little Ciate  mini called Wrap Star and my favourite thing in the bunch, a teeny bumpersticker, which I immediately stuck to my laptop lid, that says "Blah, Blah, Blah.  Good point but f*ck you anyway."  Which I swear to God, I just said that to my sister the other day lol.





@FrostKitty thank you so much!!!  You, my dear, are awesomely awesome.  Now stop sending me stuff.  You're giving me a complex.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh @DonnaD you sneaky ninja!  You've done it again!  @kawaiimeows can I come over and play with the pretties?  They're all so gorgeous!

Why don't we have any emojis that throw glitter?  This is a total glitter-throwing moment.   WHEEEEE!!!  Yay Secret Santas!
How about stars?


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 20, 2013)

I usually read emails/news before getting dressed and ready to head into work.  This morning I sprang right out of bed and got ready in record time so I could open my box!  I was so excited and I have to say @luckyme502 was such an amazing Santa!  I can't believe how much nailpolish there was!  Apologies now for the size of this reveal.  Here goes: 

All of the goodies unloaded.  Loved how she wrapped the bottles of nail polish.  I knew what they were but each one individually wrapped really upped the anticipation.  Look how much there is... she totally spoiled me! 



First up are these adorable sets.  The China Glaze one has a darling sparkling snowflake ornament, a beautiful red shade called With Love, and a silver glitter shade called Glistening Snow.  (It's currently 70 degrees here so Glistening Snow may be the closest thing I get to winter.  Really put me in the mood for snowy day and I can't wait to paint my nails with it).  Then there was a super adorable Ulta set of minis called Season's Brightest with shades called Hawaiian Holiday, Hostess, Holidaze and Berry Present-able.  This set could have been my only gift and I would have had new polish for every mood.  There's seriously something for everyone in this set.





But, there was soooo much more.  As I was unloading the box, I could feel the shape of the Butter London polishes and I was basically doing a happy dance so excited to see.  I can't believe she sent me two of them!  The first is a beautiful hot pink jelly shade called Disco Biscuit.  Up close, it has really fun small iridescent glitter.  I heart it big time.  And then, as if she could read my mind (because I didn't specifically put it in my wishlist), I found All Hail the Queen!  I've been wanting this color since it came out. In the last 2 weeks I've added it into shopping carts over and over and always told myself I needed to wait.  And then here it was!  It's conservative for work but with fun holographic glitter so it's far from boring.  Ahhhhh so exciting.  Then I found this gorgeous Julep in Misti, a smokey blue gray creme.  I skipped my December Maven box so I could save money for christmas gifts and was bummed I didn't get this color.  Finally, Julep's Eva, which I've been crushing for a couple months now.  It's such a fabulous raspberry shade.





Yum, ferrero rocher chocolates, which I started eating as I was unwrapping.  (Oops, not exactly a healthy breakfast!).  I discovered Red Carpet Manicure Revistalize Nourishing Cuticle Oil that my Santa said was one of her favorites.  I've never tried it so I'm really happy she shared a fav.  Then, there are 3 minibottles of Delush polish.  I asked for indies since I haven't tried them and my Santa and I get to try these together. The shades are Tis the Season to Sparkle (love that name!), Born in Blood, and Time to Kill (seems appropriate for a lawyer lol).  They're all glittery and I really can't wait to try them.  So purple is my favorite color and my Santa definitely played to that.  There was a gorgeous shimmery Ruffian polish in Delirium and an dusty purple Ulta polish in Celebutante, which might be my favorite shade of purple ever.  Why have I never seen this polish?!





My iphone really didn't do these shades justice.  They're all shimmery/glittery silvers/blue shades.  I was soooo happy to get Zoya's Dream, which looks like winter in a bottle to me.  I've bought 2 bottles of this wanting it so badly and gifted both away.  It's like my santa knew!  Then, I found Sinful Colors in Nail Junkie, which is a teal jelly with iridescent glitters.  I immediately loved this color and then I found my Santa's note saying it's her favorite shade and it made it so much more special!  The Ulta polish is called Mint Condition and may not really fit in this picture except I love the shade.  I don't have any mint polishes and this one is such a subtle yet stunning creme shade. Finally, there's Essence in Miss Universe (a blue/green glitter) and Nailtini in Caviar (a gunmetal gray shimmer).  Both are new brands for me and I love trying new brands (ok, I bored on obsession with trying new brands!).  Both shades are very different from what I have.





I don't know how but I've never tried Sinful Colors.  My santa said she loves it so I'm so thrilled to try these.  These are all glittery or shimmery, which I adore.  Shades are Tinsel &amp; Shine, Daddy's Girl (another purple!), Glimmer, and Sugar Sugar.  Seriously I love all of these shades soooo much and I'm thinking for Christmas with my family I'm going to do Sugar Sugar with Tinsel &amp; Shine on top.  I love how this actually looks like tinsel in a bottle!





For the non-nail goodies--- Christmas/Winter pencils!  I love office supplies (really really love) so these are so fun.  I brought them to work with me today and they add a little cheer to my pencil cup and desk.  Yummy... Ghiradelli.  I'm a big fan of dark chocolate so I loved getting the peppermint bark with dark chocolate and the hazelnut one I just ate after lunch was delicious.





Finally... I know... there's still more!  I got nail buffers, nail files, an adorable purple nail brush and a bath bomb cupcake.  One of the first things I opened was the elf lip brush and I squealed.  I've needed one for so long and this one is perfect!  And, there's an elf cuticle pusher, another tool I don't have and really need.  With this, the cuticle oil and all my pretty nail polishes, my nails are going to be gorgeous.





A picture of everything together!  Soooo many pretties... I don't know which to start with.  I've been debating that instead of working really lol.  I think I'll paint my nails in Zoya's Dream for dinner out with my girlfriends tonight!




@luckyme502 I cannot thank you enough!  You really made my Christmas special and I'll think of you year-round as I use all of these goodies.  Every single shade is perfect for me and I adore.  Every single one I want to use immediately.  I couldn't have done a better job picking out colors for myself so it's amazing that we're not actual best friends.  You know me so well.  You completely spoiled me.  Words don't feel like enough but THANK YOU... from the bottom of my heart and all 20 nails that will be graced with these gorgeous colors!  Thanks for the time you spent getting to know me, shopping and packaging all of this.  You made my day, my week and my Christmas!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Ninja Santa'ed again!  You girls!

@FrostKitty sent me a polish I have been dying for forever, Lesbi-Honest by ManGlaze a gorgeous OPI red, An  Affair in Red Square (and we're all aware of my quest for the perfect red, right?) a little Ciate  mini called Wrap Star and my favourite thing in the bunch, a teeny bumpersticker, which I immediately stuck to my laptop lid, that says "Blah, Blah, Blah.  Good point but f*ck you anyway."  Which I swear to God, I just said that to my sister the other day lol.





@FrostKitty thank you so much!!!  You, my dear, are awesomely awesome.  Now stop sending me stuff.  You're giving me a complex.

I love that sticker! I can't think of a better home for that!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually read emails/news before getting dressed and ready to head into work.  This morning I sprang right out of bed and got ready in record time so I could open my box!  I was so excited and I have to say @luckyme502 was such an amazing Santa!  I can't believe how much nailpolish there was!  Apologies now for the size of this reveal.  Here goes: 

All of the goodies unloaded.  Loved how she wrapped the bottles of nail polish.  I knew what they were but each one individually wrapped really upped the anticipation.  Look how much there is... she totally spoiled me! 



First up are these adorable sets.  The China Glaze one has a darling sparkling snowflake ornament, a beautiful red shade called With Love, and a silver glitter shade called Glistening Snow.  (It's currently 70 degrees here so Glistening Snow may be the closest thing I get to winter.  Really put me in the mood for snowy day and I can't wait to paint my nails with it).  Then there was a super adorable Ulta set of minis called Season's Brightest with shades called Hawaiian Holiday, Hostess, Holidaze and Berry Present-able.  This set could have been my only gift and I would have had new polish for every mood.  There's seriously something for everyone in this set.





But, there was soooo much more.  As I was unloading the box, I could feel the shape of the Butter London polishes and I was basically doing a happy dance so excited to see.  I can't believe she sent me two of them!  The first is a beautiful hot pink jelly shade called Disco Biscuit.  Up close, it has really fun small iridescent glitter.  I heart it big time.  And then, as if she could read my mind (because I didn't specifically put it in my wishlist), I found All Hail the Queen!  I've been wanting this color since it came out. In the last 2 weeks I've added it into shopping carts over and over and always told myself I needed to wait.  And then here it was!  It's conservative for work but with fun holographic glitter so it's far from boring.  Ahhhhh so exciting.  Then I found this gorgeous Julep in Misti, a smokey blue gray creme.  I skipped my December Maven box so I could save money for christmas gifts and was bummed I didn't get this color.  Finally, Julep's Eva, which I've been crushing for a couple months now.  It's such a fabulous raspberry shade.





Yum, ferrero rocher chocolates, which I started eating as I was unwrapping.  (Oops, not exactly a healthy breakfast!).  I discovered Red Carpet Manicure Revistalize Nourishing Cuticle Oil that my Santa said was one of her favorites.  I've never tried it so I'm really happy she shared a fav.  Then, there are 3 minibottles of Delush polish.  I asked for indies since I haven't tried them and my Santa and I get to try these together. The shades are Tis the Season to Sparkle (love that name!), Born in Blood, and Time to Kill (seems appropriate for a lawyer lol).  They're all glittery and I really can't wait to try them.  So purple is my favorite color and my Santa definitely played to that.  There was a gorgeous shimmery Ruffian polish in Delirium and an dusty purple Ulta polish in Celebutante, which might be my favorite shade of purple ever.  Why have I never seen this polish?!





My iphone really didn't do these shades justice.  They're all shimmery/glittery silvers/blue shades.  I was soooo happy to get Zoya's Dream, which looks like winter in a bottle to me.  I've bought 2 bottles of this wanting it so badly and gifted both away.  It's like my santa knew!  Then, I found Sinful Colors in Nail Junkie, which is a teal jelly with iridescent glitters.  I immediately loved this color and then I found my Santa's note saying it's her favorite shade and it made it so much more special!  The Ulta polish is called Mint Condition and may not really fit in this picture except I love the shade.  I don't have any mint polishes and this one is such a subtle yet stunning creme shade. Finally, there's Essence in Miss Universe (a blue/green glitter) and Nailtini in Caviar (a gunmetal gray shimmer).  Both are new brands for me and I love trying new brands (ok, I bored on obsession with trying new brands!).  Both shades are very different from what I have.





I don't know how but I've never tried Sinful Colors.  My santa said she loves it so I'm so thrilled to try these.  These are all glittery or shimmery, which I adore.  Shades are Tinsel &amp; Shine, Daddy's Girl (another purple!), Glimmer, and Sugar Sugar.  Seriously I love all of these shades soooo much and I'm thinking for Christmas with my family I'm going to do Sugar Sugar with Tinsel &amp; Shine on top.  I love how this actually looks like tinsel in a bottle!





For the non-nail goodies--- Christmas/Winter pencils!  I love office supplies (really really love) so these are so fun.  I brought them to work with me today and they add a little cheer to my pencil cup and desk.  Yummy... Ghiradelli.  I'm a big fan of dark chocolate so I loved getting the peppermint bark with dark chocolate and the hazelnut one I just ate after lunch was delicious.





Finally... I know... there's still more!  I got nail buffers, nail files, an adorable purple nail brush and a bath bomb cupcake.  One of the first things I opened was the elf lip brush and I squealed.  I've needed one for so long and this one is perfect!  And, there's an elf cuticle pusher, another tool I don't have and really need.  With this, the cuticle oil and all my pretty nail polishes, my nails are going to be gorgeous.





A picture of everything together!  Soooo many pretties... I don't know which to start with.  I've been debating that instead of working really lol.  I think I'll paint my nails in Zoya's Dream for dinner out with my girlfriends tonight!




@luckyme502 I cannot thank you enough!  You really made my Christmas special and I'll think of you year-round as I use all of these goodies.  Every single shade is perfect for me and I adore.  Every single one I want to use immediately.  I couldn't have done a better job picking out colors for myself so it's amazing that we're not actual best friends.  You know me so well.  You completely spoiled me.  Words don't feel like enough but THANK YOU... from the bottom of my heart and all 20 nails that will be graced with these gorgeous colors!  Thanks for the time you spent getting to know me, shopping and packaging all of this.  You made my day, my week and my Christmas!

Holy frikkin' Christmas!!!  What a crazy fantastic present!  I love everything in it!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually read emails/news before getting dressed and ready to head into work.  This morning I sprang right out of bed and got ready in record time so I could open my box!  I was so excited and I have to say @luckyme502 was such an amazing Santa!  I can't believe how much nailpolish there was!  Apologies now for the size of this reveal.  Here goes: 

All of the goodies unloaded.  Loved how she wrapped the bottles of nail polish.  I knew what they were but each one individually wrapped really upped the anticipation.  Look how much there is... she totally spoiled me! 



First up are these adorable sets.  The China Glaze one has a darling sparkling snowflake ornament, a beautiful red shade called With Love, and a silver glitter shade called Glistening Snow.  (It's currently 70 degrees here so Glistening Snow may be the closest thing I get to winter.  Really put me in the mood for snowy day and I can't wait to paint my nails with it).  Then there was a super adorable Ulta set of minis called Season's Brightest with shades called Hawaiian Holiday, Hostess, Holidaze and Berry Present-able.  This set could have been my only gift and I would have had new polish for every mood.  There's seriously something for everyone in this set.





But, there was soooo much more.  As I was unloading the box, I could feel the shape of the Butter London polishes and I was basically doing a happy dance so excited to see.  I can't believe she sent me two of them!  The first is a beautiful hot pink jelly shade called Disco Biscuit.  Up close, it has really fun small iridescent glitter.  I heart it big time.  And then, as if she could read my mind (because I didn't specifically put it in my wishlist), I found All Hail the Queen!  I've been wanting this color since it came out. In the last 2 weeks I've added it into shopping carts over and over and always told myself I needed to wait.  And then here it was!  It's conservative for work but with fun holographic glitter so it's far from boring.  Ahhhhh so exciting.  Then I found this gorgeous Julep in Misti, a smokey blue gray creme.  I skipped my December Maven box so I could save money for christmas gifts and was bummed I didn't get this color.  Finally, Julep's Eva, which I've been crushing for a couple months now.  It's such a fabulous raspberry shade.





Yum, ferrero rocher chocolates, which I started eating as I was unwrapping.  (Oops, not exactly a healthy breakfast!).  I discovered Red Carpet Manicure Revistalize Nourishing Cuticle Oil that my Santa said was one of her favorites.  I've never tried it so I'm really happy she shared a fav.  Then, there are 3 minibottles of Delush polish.  I asked for indies since I haven't tried them and my Santa and I get to try these together. The shades are Tis the Season to Sparkle (love that name!), Born in Blood, and Time to Kill (seems appropriate for a lawyer lol).  They're all glittery and I really can't wait to try them.  So purple is my favorite color and my Santa definitely played to that.  There was a gorgeous shimmery Ruffian polish in Delirium and an dusty purple Ulta polish in Celebutante, which might be my favorite shade of purple ever.  Why have I never seen this polish?!





My iphone really didn't do these shades justice.  They're all shimmery/glittery silvers/blue shades.  I was soooo happy to get Zoya's Dream, which looks like winter in a bottle to me.  I've bought 2 bottles of this wanting it so badly and gifted both away.  It's like my santa knew!  Then, I found Sinful Colors in Nail Junkie, which is a teal jelly with iridescent glitters.  I immediately loved this color and then I found my Santa's note saying it's her favorite shade and it made it so much more special!  The Ulta polish is called Mint Condition and may not really fit in this picture except I love the shade.  I don't have any mint polishes and this one is such a subtle yet stunning creme shade. Finally, there's Essence in Miss Universe (a blue/green glitter) and Nailtini in Caviar (a gunmetal gray shimmer).  Both are new brands for me and I love trying new brands (ok, I bored on obsession with trying new brands!).  Both shades are very different from what I have.





I don't know how but I've never tried Sinful Colors.  My santa said she loves it so I'm so thrilled to try these.  These are all glittery or shimmery, which I adore.  Shades are Tinsel &amp; Shine, Daddy's Girl (another purple!), Glimmer, and Sugar Sugar.  Seriously I love all of these shades soooo much and I'm thinking for Christmas with my family I'm going to do Sugar Sugar with Tinsel &amp; Shine on top.  I love how this actually looks like tinsel in a bottle!





For the non-nail goodies--- Christmas/Winter pencils!  I love office supplies (really really love) so these are so fun.  I brought them to work with me today and they add a little cheer to my pencil cup and desk.  Yummy... Ghiradelli.  I'm a big fan of dark chocolate so I loved getting the peppermint bark with dark chocolate and the hazelnut one I just ate after lunch was delicious.





Finally... I know... there's still more!  I got nail buffers, nail files, an adorable purple nail brush and a bath bomb cupcake.  One of the first things I opened was the elf lip brush and I squealed.  I've needed one for so long and this one is perfect!  And, there's an elf cuticle pusher, another tool I don't have and really need.  With this, the cuticle oil and all my pretty nail polishes, my nails are going to be gorgeous.





A picture of everything together!  Soooo many pretties... I don't know which to start with.  I've been debating that instead of working really lol.  I think I'll paint my nails in Zoya's Dream for dinner out with my girlfriends tonight!




@luckyme502 I cannot thank you enough!  You really made my Christmas special and I'll think of you year-round as I use all of these goodies.  Every single shade is perfect for me and I adore.  Every single one I want to use immediately.  I couldn't have done a better job picking out colors for myself so it's amazing that we're not actual best friends.  You know me so well.  You completely spoiled me.  Words don't feel like enough but THANK YOU... from the bottom of my heart and all 20 nails that will be graced with these gorgeous colors!  Thanks for the time you spent getting to know me, shopping and packaging all of this.  You made my day, my week and my Christmas!  














Aw, thanks.  I'm so glad you like everything.  I had so much fun shopping for you!  I was nervous when the USPS messed up and the tracking said forwarded!  I was like WTH?  Didn't they know how important that package was???


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy frikkin' Christmas!!!  What a crazy fantastic present!  I love everything in it!!
I KNOW!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Ninja Santa'ed again!  You girls!

@FrostKitty sent me a polish I have been dying for forever, Lesbi-Honest by ManGlaze, a gorgeous OPI red, An  Affair in Red Square (and we're all aware of my quest for the perfect red, right?) a little Ciate  mini called Wrap Star and my favourite thing in the bunch, a teeny bumpersticker, which I immediately stuck to my laptop lid, that says "Blah, Blah, Blah.  Good point but f*ck you anyway."  Which I swear to God, I just said that to my sister the other day lol.





@FrostKitty thank you so much!!!  You, my dear, are awesomely awesome.  Now stop sending me stuff.  You're giving me a complex.
@FrostKitty  you have good taste! Those polishes and sticker are perfect!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@utgal2004 present made my year.  For real.  I had so much fun seeing all of your goodies.  I think I'm gonna do a 12 days thing next year because it takes the fun to a whole new level.  
It was seriously so much fun to come up with the 12 days.  I know @trekkersangel loved her gift but I think I seriously enjoyed shopping for such a fabulous person and putting together the days more.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love that sticker! I can't think of a better home for that!
I thought the same exact thing - hesitated for about half a second then put it into the box because...yeah it just seemed perfect.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Ninja Santa'ed again!  You girls!

@FrostKitty sent me a polish I have been dying for forever, Lesbi-Honest by ManGlaze, a gorgeous OPI red, An  Affair in Red Square (and we're all aware of my quest for the perfect red, right?) a little Ciate  mini called Wrap Star and my favourite thing in the bunch, a teeny bumpersticker, which I immediately stuck to my laptop lid, that says "Blah, Blah, Blah.  Good point but f*ck you anyway."  Which I swear to God, I just said that to my sister the other day lol.





@FrostKitty thank you so much!!!  You, my dear, are awesomely awesome.  Now stop sending me stuff.  You're giving me a complex.
I hesitated on the sticker for half a second... but decided that it just had to find it's way to you.    My version is: "Your lips are moving and it looks like you're saying something important but all I hear is blah, blah, blah."


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 20, 2013)

I got my SS present and opened it just now! I LOVE everything!!! STLSportsGirl1 was my ss and she did an awesome job!

First, when I opened the box, there was this adorable makeup bag: 



Then, there was everything inside! Ooo!





And finally, my polishes!!!





THREE BUTTER LONDONS! I am so excited--I have wanted to try this brand and now I have three gorgeous colors to try: Fiddlesticks, Teetotal, and Scuppered. The two shimmers are beautiful and the cream looks so sophisticated. Can't wait to try it. I also got an essie in Too Too Hot that will be perfect for my toes during this gray wet winter. I also got a Stickey base coat to try and a matching lotion in champagne scent! Fun! (and perfect extras: bath fizzie, bubble bath, and a penguin bath duckie! Love it!

 
I love everything--thank you so much for your thoughtfulness, STLSportsGirl13. I am so lucky to have you as my SS! 

xo

np


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my ninja santa goodies from @DonnaD, I'm so overwhelmed by her generosity, many many thanks for some wonderful gifts!

These minis by Madison Street Beauty. I love the shades and they're my first indie polishes so I can't wait to try them! The packaging they came in is really cute.





China Glaze Mosaic Madness. China Glaze is always my polish of choice when I get nails done at salons but I don't own a single bottle for some reason. I'm so excited!!! I looked up swatches of this polish and the this photo just doesn't do justice how intense this polish is, I tried to use flash so you can see how crazy the glitter is. It reminds me of paint splatter, it is so gorgeous! I'm probably going to try this polish out on Sunday because tomorrow I have to try on wedding dresses so I'm going to use my trusty classic red.





Last but not least, these babies. The yarn is gorgeous and I'm in love with the button. These will go with my black pea coat perfectly. Even more better that they were hand made, the quality is so nice!




Love the polish, and the gloves are totally gorgeous!


----------



## erinenvyy (Dec 20, 2013)

You ladies are all so generous! I'm really hoping I'm able to take part next year. It's refreshing seeing how happy you all are both receiving and giving


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my SS present and opened it just now! I LOVE everything!!! STLSportsGirl1 was my ss and she did an awesome job!

First, when I opened the box, there was this adorable makeup bag: 



Then, there was everything inside! Ooo!





And finally, my polishes!!!





THREE BUTTER LONDONS! I am so excited--I have wanted to try this brand and now I have three gorgeous colors to try: Fiddlesticks, Teetotal, and Scuppered. The two shimmers are beautiful and the cream looks so sophisticated. Can't wait to try it. I also got an essie in Too Too Hot that will be perfect for my toes during this gray wet winter. I also got a Stickey base coat to try and a matching lotion in champagne scent! Fun! (and perfect extras: bath fizzie, bubble bath, and a penguin bath duckie! Love it!

 
I love everything--thank you so much for your thoughtfulness, STLSportsGirl13. I am so lucky to have you as my SS! 

xo

np

LOVE!!!!  It's a great gift and the little rubber duckie penguin is crazy cute!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 20, 2013)

So my gloves from the fabulous  @DonnaD came today! They fit perfectly, these are definitely the most beautiful gloves that I own now and the flower with the button in the middle is gorgeous! @DonnaD the fact you took the time to make it and give these to me absolutely makes me speechless, I'm just so grateful, I can't thank you enough.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

How do I do I spoiler on mobile?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do I do I spoiler on mobile?
If you're on your phone, you might have to switch to desktop view (at the bottom), go to the textbox, click on full editor, and click on the black text bubble to create the spoiler code


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

My present arrived and I love love love it!!! Thank you so much [@]makeitupasigo[/@]!!!



Spoiler



First, I ripped open the wrapping paper to find this:



Now I wanted to know how she knew I love these cookies! But there weren't actually cookies inside. What was inside was way better than cookies, and I really like cookies! What was inside was



This is so great! I've been wanting a little set like this to keep in my bag. Next up was



I love gold polish and red polish. I also use neutral colors all the time. I'm sure I will use these all the time. And then I opened this and I was so excited!






I love this set! I love Julep polishes and these colors are amazing! I don't have any of them and I can't wait to try them out! I can't pick a favorite out of this set. I love glitter polished like Paris and blues and purples.


Thank you so much! You did such an amazing job picking out colors for me and I love everything! I hope you have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hesitated on the sticker for half a second... but decided that it just had to find it's way to you.    My version is: "Your lips are moving and it looks like you're saying something important but all I hear is blah, blah, blah."  
WHERE DID YOU GET THAT STICKER @FrostKitty ? I *NEED* THIS!!!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 20, 2013)

> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT STICKER @FrostKitty Â ? IÂ *NEED*Â THIS!!!!


 MrKitty picked it up at a biker shop. - I will be picking up more LOL.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 20, 2013)

> So my gloves from the fabulous Â @DonnaD Â came today! They fit perfectly, these are definitely the most beautiful gloves that I own now and theÂ flower with the button in the middle is gorgeous! @DonnaD Â the fact you took the time to make it and give these to me absolutely makes me speechless, I'm just so grateful, I can't thank you enough.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love those!! Mine should be here tomorrow, I can't wait!!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 20, 2013)

[@]luckyme502[/@] I'm so glad you like everything! I was nervous you wouldn't. I had no idea that you liked pirouline cookies. We had that tin full of them in French club and the teacher was going to throw out the tin but I snagged it because it would have been a waste to throw it out. I'm really happy the package made it to you and that the postal workers could read my terrible handwriting. Glad you enjoyed the gift and happy holidays!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 21, 2013)

I just wanted to post a few "thank you" manis. (Is that a thing? I'm making it a thing). The first one I'm wearing right now, on most nails I have LA Colors' Sparkling Diamonds over NARS' Disco Inferno (from my Nail Santa [@]lemony007[/@] ) and on my accent nail I have Enchanted Polish's Daydream Surprise over Nails Inc's St James Park (from Ninja Santa [@]Donna529[/@] ) and I can't stop staring at my nails!!! Thank you ladies!



And the second manicure is WnW by Fergie's Tonight's Gonna Be A Good Night over Butter London's Wallis. Both polishes from lemony007!



And I dream up new manis every day!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just wanted to post a few "thank you" manis. (Is that a thing? I'm making it a thing). The first one I'm wearing right now, on most nails I have LA Colors' Sparkling Diamonds over NARS' Disco Inferno (from my Nail Santa @lemony007 ) and on my accent nail I have Enchanted Polish's Daydream Surprise over Nails Inc's St James Park (from Ninja Santa @Donna529 ) and I can't stop staring at my nails!!! Thank you ladies!





And the second manicure is WnW by Fergie's Tonight's Gonna Be A Good Night over Butter London's Wallis. Both polishes from lemony007!





And I dream up new manis every day!
Thank you manis should totally be a thing! Love them!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 21, 2013)

> I just wanted to post a few "thank you" manis. (Is that a thing? I'm making it a thing). The first one I'm wearing right now, on most nails I have LA Colors' Sparkling Diamonds over NARS' Disco Inferno (from my Nail Santa [@]lemony007[/@] ) and on my accent nail I have Enchanted Polish's Daydream Surprise over Nails Inc's St James Park (from Ninja Santa [@]Donna529[/@] ) and I can't stop staring at my nails!!! Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 21, 2013)

I just want to thank you all.  If it wasn't for you, I'd have had a craptastic Secret Santa (gifter not giftee) experience because I managed to get the one person who couldn't even be bother to answer my pm to simply let me know she got the damned thing.

I had a total blast being Ninja Santa and for real, I wish I could have done it for many more of you than I did.  You made my holidays that much brighter and I thank you for it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 21, 2013)

ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!! After a busy day of wedding gown trying on, I came home to my wonderful SS present.  @LyndaV was my secret santa and she did a spectacular job.  Everything is so perfect.



Spoiler







These are the goodies all wrapped up, she did the CUTEST job!





Everything all lined up!





Butter London No More Waity Katie! I've been in love with this polish forever, I love the purple and glitter and also I'm kinda a closet kate middleton fan.





Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream - I SQUEALED when I opened this. I've been wanting this polish forever and just never pulled the trigger. I've spend forever looking for the perfect dupe but nothing has compared. I'm sooooo excited to try this and it looks even better in person!





Bath confetti!!! They're like little snowlakes and this looks so cute. I've gotten in to taking baths with bath products lately so I'm sooooo excited to use this!





HOME MADE CAT NIP TOY!! This is the cutest thing I've ever seen, the cat nip was home grown. Now I'm going to learn how to grow my own!





some extra goodies! lotion, revlon box of files (the print on these is SO cute!), julep cuticle oil (this stuff is my favorite, i use it every day and was just thinking that i needed another soon! hahah), some twistband hairties (i love these!), suki exfoliator (MY HOLY GRAIL FACE PRODUCT, i actually just ran out of mine and was really sad about it), Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume sample (YESSSS, i love this perfume)





This adorable scarf which came really cutely twirled up



Thank you @LyndaV you have some crazy awesome sleuthing skills, I couldn't have asked for a more fantastic present.

Also featured on my nails in these pictures is China Glaze Mosaic Madness from @DonnaD over a Julep red, this glitter is so unique and stunning!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay, so I got a new phone so I will be posting pics of my Presents from my fabulous Secret Santa [@]Donna529[/@] soon. I think. I'm gonna try, anyway.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 21, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I received my package today Waiting til Tuesday to open it but after a 13 hour day it was nice to see this Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 21, 2013)

> Okay, so I got a new phone so I will be posting pics of my Presents from my fabulous Secret Santa [@]Donna529[/@] soon. I think. I'm gonna try, anyway.


 Yayyyyy


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!! After a busy day of wedding gown trying on, I came home to my wonderful SS present.  @LyndaV was my secret santa and she did a spectacular job.  Everything is so perfect.



Spoiler







These are the goodies all wrapped up, she did the CUTEST job!





Everything all lined up!





Butter London No More Waity Katie! I've been in love with this polish forever, I love the purple and glitter and also I'm kinda a closet kate middleton fan.





Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream - I SQUEALED when I opened this. I've been wanting this polish forever and just never pulled the trigger. I've spend forever looking for the perfect dupe but nothing has compared. I'm sooooo excited to try this and it looks even better in person!





Bath confetti!!! They're like little snowlakes and this looks so cute. I've gotten in to taking baths with bath products lately so I'm sooooo excited to use this!





HOME MADE CAT NIP TOY!! This is the cutest thing I've ever seen, the cat nip was home grown. Now I'm going to learn how to grow my own!





some extra goodies! lotion, revlon box of files (the print on these is SO cute!), julep cuticle oil (this stuff is my favorite, i use it every day and was just thinking that i needed another soon! hahah), some twistband hairties (i love these!), suki exfoliator (MY HOLY GRAIL FACE PRODUCT, i actually just ran out of mine and was really sad about it), Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume sample (YESSSS, i love this perfume)





This adorable scarf which came really cutely twirled up



Thank you @LyndaV you have some crazy awesome sleuthing skills, I couldn't have asked for a more fantastic present.

Also featured on my nails in these pictures is China Glaze Mosaic Madness from @DonnaD over a Julep red, this glitter is so unique and stunning!
I love that scarf so much!  I used to grow catnip but my cats would eat the entire plant...they can't keep themselves away.  I put it out on my porch and as I was heading out to work, I noticed there was nothing left to it.  The neighbour's cat finished it off lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 21, 2013)

> I love that scarf so much! Â I used to grow catnip but my cats would eat the entire plant...they can't keep themselves away. Â I put it out on my porch and as I was heading out to work, I noticed there was nothing left to it. Â The neighbour's cat finished it off lol.


 When I told my family that Lynda wrote in the card that she grows the cat nip, they were like "ohhh I bet the neighborhood cats love that!!!"


----------



## secrethoarder (Dec 21, 2013)

Ack, I just got back from a (very long) business trip and had a giant pile of packages to sort through.

And of course, one of them is my gift from my SS @QueenJane

I feel so bad that I took forever to post this, since I assume it got here a while ago! I'm so so so sorry!!!



Spoiler



Amazingly adorable packaging!! Thank you so much for the chocolates as well! 

 



I love all the colors! I've never tried Cult Nails or Ruffian before, and I'm so glad I will get to experiment with these!! I can't wait to do some fun holiday manis with the Zoya Pixiedust. 





I love all the extras as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Not a whole lot of these chocolates are left over, they were delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Your card was also super cute; I'm so beyond grateful, you have no idea.

I really couldn't have asked for a more perfect gift! I LOVE all the colors and you've given me 2 new brands to try that I've heard great things about! (And I already love Zoya, which of course you know. But I don't have either of the colors you got for me!)

This was a serious pick-me-up after my very stressful trip.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 21, 2013)

@DonnaD thank you sooooo much for the lovely gloves!!! They are really pretty. This has put a smile on my face and a spring in my step. i am on my cellphone so excuse if pic not good. These gloves are very special and i will remember you each time i wear them. you have definitely have been a blessing and inspiration to me and our Mut nail group. thank you.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh SANTA MY GIFT CAME!!!!1!!





(don't mind the papers covering our names!!)

OMIGOSH WHAT A HUGE BOXXXX THANK YOU SO MUCH ;____;

I'm going to wait until tonight to open the box, so I can thank you specifically, personally. I can't wait to see what's insideeee


Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AGSDJKFJLDG:AJ:LDF YOU GUYS. _YOU GUYS_. OMIGOSH @latinafeminista WAS MY SECRET SANTA AND OOHHHH ;_; I'M SO MOVED BEYOND WORDS BY YOUR KINDNESS AND GENEROSITY. So you will just have to settle for my incoherent keymashing for now. I didn't open everything yet, but here are the few pictures I took. &gt;.&lt; Sorry about the lighting!!

once again: LOOK AT THIS FREAKING BOX. I was not expecting anything even REMOTELY close to this uwaaaahhh





SO EXCITED. SUCH BEAUTIFUL PACKAGING ;---;





omg guys, seriously look at this freaking card!!









ajksd;ljgal;ks;fjl;gj thank you sooooo much for the lovely message. ;_; You're too sweet. You've made my day and birthday and Christmas and Chinese New Year and all of next year already. &lt;33









I decided to treat myself to one of the boxes and LOOK AT THIS FREAKING BOX GUYS. LOOK AT IT. LOOK HOW BEAUTIFUL AND SPARKLY IT IS AG;SJ;DLGJL









HM.... WHAT COULD IT BE...?







omigosh ;____; uwah. Two polishes on my wishlist, could I ask for anything better? HRH has been on my wishlist forever and I just kept not buying it and EEEEHHHH REKHA WHAT A BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC I NEEDED IN MY COLLECTION. YES, NEEDED.

Honestly, if you'd only sent me these two polishes in that box and the card and called it a day, I would've been more than thrilled. Thank you sooooo much Margie, and I can't wait to open more boxes and scream at everyone in this thread about how you're the best santa ever. &lt;3333

PS -- I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE NOW!!! &gt;D LET'S HANG OUT!
@Kyuu  omg, I'm SO happy you are enjoying your gift!! Your reveal posts made me super happy and I'm sorry I couldn't reply sooner (just got back in town).  I'm glad you liked the card, I thought it was so fitting and perfect that I HAD to get it for you! And also so happy you enjoyed the first two polishes and that you hadn't bought them for yourself yet!!

We live super close to each other so yes, we should def meet up!! I can't wait to see the rest of your reveal!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@DonnaD thank you sooooo much for the lovely gloves!!! They are really pretty. This has put a smile on my face and a spring in my step. i am on my cellphone so excuse if pic not good. These gloves are very special and i will remember you each time i wear them. you have definitely have been a blessing and inspiration to me and our Mut nail group. thank you.




You are very welcome.  I hope they fit!

For the people still waiting, I have to do a little yarn shopping tomorrow so you might have better colour choices...definitely picking up more black lol.  I have a package ready to go for @Parasoul and another for a ninja gift, not Christmas, just a little something.

I stopped to make a super cute hat for my demanding daughter who wants a hat in every colour and to finally do something with my poor nails.  They've grown quite a bit but still all torn up with ravaged cuticles so I had to do something!  I used Affair in Red Square that @FrostKitty sent me and I think this one might be that HG red.  It's an almost but not quite foil shimmer and it is the exact shade of red I envisioned.

I plan to resume normal mitten crocheting tomorrow night but I still have to fit in a hat for my grandbaby girl and another hat for my other daughter who isn't quite as much as a pita as my oldest lol.  Speaking of my little Jelly Bean, let me take this opportunity to show you the cutest baby in the entire world!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack, I just got back from a (very long) business trip and had a giant pile of packages to sort through.

And of course, one of them is my gift from my SS @QueenJane

I feel so bad that I took forever to post this, since I assume it got here a while ago! I'm so so so sorry!!!



Spoiler



Amazingly adorable packaging!! Thank you so much for the chocolates as well! 

 



I love all the colors! I've never tried Cult Nails or Ruffian before, and I'm so glad I will get to experiment with these!! I can't wait to do some fun holiday manis with the Zoya Pixiedust. 





I love all the extras as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Not a whole lot of these chocolates are left over, they were delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Your card was also super cute; I'm so beyond grateful, you have no idea.

I really couldn't have asked for a more perfect gift! I LOVE all the colors and you've given me 2 new brands to try that I've heard great things about! (And I already love Zoya, which of course you know. But I don't have either of the colors you got for me!)

This was a serious pick-me-up after my very stressful trip.

Thank you so much!! 


 That's awesome.  Love the snowman files.  What colour is that Cult Nails?


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 22, 2013)

What are you plotting [@]DonnaD[/@] ?? D: The baby is adorable!! Those cheeks!! I want to see her covered in spaghetti.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 22, 2013)

[@]DonnaD[/@] That baby is adorable! &amp; Those mittens are fabulous!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

@DonnaD such a sweet adorable precious baby girl!

I can't handle the cuteness!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 22, 2013)

[@]DonnaD[/@] OMG, she is adorable!! We want to have kids and are going to start trying right after the wedding and I am putting in my request now...I want one that looks just as cute as her!! Those eyes! I just want to gobble her up!!!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You are very welcome.  I hope they fit!

For the people still waiting, I have to do a little yarn shopping tomorrow so you might have better colour choices...definitely picking up more black lol.  I have a package ready to go for @Parasoul and another for a ninja gift, not Christmas, just a little something.

I stopped to make a super cute hat for my demanding daughter who wants a hat in every colour and to finally do something with my poor nails.  They've grown quite a bit but still all torn up with ravaged cuticles so I had to do something!  I used Affair in Red Square that @FrostKitty sent me and I think this one might be that HG red.  It's an almost but not quite foil shimmer and it is the exact shade of red I envisioned.

I plan to resume normal mitten crocheting tomorrow night but I still have to fit in a hat for my grandbaby girl and another hat for my other daughter who isn't quite as much as a pita as my oldest lol.  Speaking of my little Jelly Bean, let me take this opportunity to show you the cutest baby in the entire world!








You're right - cutest baby ever! The picture of her with the lights is worthy of a Christmas card!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm going to post a list of names of people who I show haven't received their gifts as of yet - please keep in mind that I could have easily missed your post saying you got your package!  If you have received it, please post back saying you got it.  If you haven't gotten it yet, please either post in this thread or PM me, and I'll do my best to find out what's going on!

(Also, I do show that some of these packages are en route, but not yet delivered.  I'm posting them anyway, just to make it didn't get delivered while I wasn't looking!)

wrkreads

makeitupasigo

LyndaV

kawaiimeows

DragonChick

FunAtTheCircus

And of these six, I only show two with absolutely no shipping/tracking info.  Not bad, but I want to make sure I have everyone present and accounted for!
Also, if I somehow have you marked down as "delivered", but you haven't gotten a gift, please let me know!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post a list of names of people who I show haven't received their gifts as of yet - please keep in mind that I could have easily missed your post saying you got your package!  If you have received it, please post back saying you got it.  If you haven't gotten it yet, please either post in this thread or PM me, and I'll do my best to find out what's going on!

(Also, I do show that some of these packages are en route, but not yet delivered.  I'm posting them anyway, just to make it didn't get delivered while I wasn't looking!)

wrkreads

makeitupasigo

LyndaV

kawaiimeows

DragonChick

FunAtTheCircus

And of these six, I only show two with absolutely no shipping/tracking info.  Not bad, but I want to make sure I have everyone present and accounted for!
Also, if I somehow have you marked down as "delivered", but you haven't gotten a gift, please let me know!  


Mine has not arrived yet, but the tracking info I was sent shows it should be delivered on Dec 24. Almost here!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post a list of names of people who I show haven't received their gifts as of yet - please keep in mind that I could have easily missed your post saying you got your package!  If you have received it, please post back saying you got it.  If you haven't gotten it yet, please either post in this thread or PM me, and I'll do my best to find out what's going on!

(Also, I do show that some of these packages are en route, but not yet delivered.  I'm posting them anyway, just to make it didn't get delivered while I wasn't looking!)

wrkreads

makeitupasigo

LyndaV

kawaiimeows

DragonChick

FunAtTheCircus

And of these six, I only show two with absolutely no shipping/tracking info.  Not bad, but I want to make sure I have everyone present and accounted for!
Also, if I somehow have you marked down as "delivered", but you haven't gotten a gift, please let me know!  


Mine has not arrived yet, but the tracking info I was sent shows it should be delivered on Dec 24. Almost here!


Awesome!  I do have yours marked down as "in transit".  Hopefully a miracle happens and everything gets delivered today!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 23, 2013)

> You are very welcome. Â I hope they fit! For the people still waiting, I have to do a little yarn shopping tomorrow so you might have better colour choices...definitely picking up more black lol. Â I have a package ready to go for @Parasoul Â and another for a ninja gift, not Christmas, just a little something. I stopped to make a super cute hat for my demanding daughter who wants a hat in every colour and to finally do something with my poor nails. Â They've grown quite a bit but still all torn up with ravaged cuticles so I had to do something! Â I used Affair in Red Square that @FrostKitty Â sent me and I think this one might be that HG red. Â It's an almost but not quite foil shimmer and it is the exact shade of red I envisioned. I plan to resume normal mitten crocheting tomorrow night but I still have to fit in a hat for my grandbaby girl and another hat for my other daughter who isn't quite as much as a pita as my oldest lol. Â Speaking of my little Jelly Bean, let me take this opportunity to show you the cutest baby in the entire world!


https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/ They fit perfectly, thank you. And your Grandbaby is sooooo cute. I hope you have a wonderful and blessed holiday. Merry Christmas.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 23, 2013)

[@]jaylee78[/@] thank you so much!!! I am currently too busy with christmas stuff to make a complete post but will try to do so later tonight. As of now, I am cuddling the Vera Bradley bag that everything came in (how did you know I love Vera Bradley?). Thank you sooooooooo much!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@jaylee78 thank you so much!!! I am currently too busy with christmas stuff to make a complete post but will try to do so later tonight. As of now, I am cuddling the Vera Bradley bag that everything came in (how did you know I love Vera Bradley?). Thank you sooooooooo much!
Can't wait to see your goodies and new Vera bag!  Love Vera Bradley!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
@Kyuu  omg, I'm SO happy you are enjoying your gift!! Your reveal posts made me super happy and I'm sorry I couldn't reply sooner (just got back in town).  I'm glad you liked the card, I thought it was so fitting and perfect that I HAD to get it for you! And also so happy you enjoyed the first two polishes and that you hadn't bought them for yourself yet!!

We live super close to each other so yes, we should def meet up!! I can't wait to see the rest of your reveal!!
I hope you had a good trip! I've been slowly opening them up day-by-day and have just been MIA for some reason and haven't posted the other reveals. ;_; But it's my birthday now so I decided to open all of them up and omigoshhh. (Also, sorry these photos are decidedly less awesome since I lent my fancy DSLR to a friend and my camera phone is decided less awesome. )&lt; google I thought you updated the driver for it too grr)

I pulled off all the beautiful wrapping of the other items before I took a picture but ;_; Here is everything other than the other polishes (which I hadn't opened yet!!)





Boscia pore perfection mask -- omigosh so excited to try this &lt;33 Goodness knows my pores need it. And aaaaahh the josie maran set ;;; I wanted to pick one up on Black Friday, but they sold our pretty quickly and this will be soooo useful when I have to go to China next month. I was just thinking about what to pack so I could keep doing my nails and ajsd;klajfd perfect

I'd say more about the chocolate but my mouth is full of them. Soo_oooooo_. And eeeeeeh I've heard so many good things about the elf lip exfoliator but I could never find one so thank you so much for sending it my way. And _how did you know I needed a new nail file_?! I've been putting it for like a month now, so thank you soooo much. You must be a mind-reader! Either that or Santa told you what I wanted... I hope he only said good things about me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Soooo purple box:





L'Oreal Paparazzi Pleaser aaaah so excited for this. I mentioned wanting to try this brand, and you couldn't have picked a more perfect polish for me. You couldn't have picked a more perfect and elegant colour for me to start out with!!!

Next up is the big green box and there were even more goodies inside:





How absolutely freakin' cute are these minis &gt;.&lt; Definitely good for the wanderlust traveloholic that I am.









(wow my camera is really bad here and I tried so many times to take a better picture and just eventually gave up)

The other three polishes in the green box are Zoya Giovanna, OPI Tomorrow Never Dies, and Formula X Ignition. Uwaaah, Giovanna is such a beautiful and festive green that's perfect for the holiday season. OPI TND has been on my wishlist _forever _and aaaaahhhh so insanely gorgeous in person. I've also been lusting after FormX so badly and how did you pick the absolute perfect one for me to start off with!? ugh Ignition is such a beautiful, classy purple and I really have nothing like it in my entire purple collection.

Here again are all the polishes @latinafeminista got for me:





I put the two festive zoyas together. LOL I'M HAVING SUCH A DELIGHTFULLY PURPLE CHRISTMAS THIS YEARRR

And since it was the only way I managed to get a good picture, all of them in the beautiful boxes she sent me: 





and the extra goodies she sent my way (including the absolutely gorgeous and perfect card again!)





Thank you again so so so much for making this SS exchange for me and making my birthday absolutely wonderful. I can tell you worked really really hard to pick things out that you thought were absolutely perfect for me, and I can't express in words my gratitude. ;__; Thank you so much &lt;333


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you had a good trip! I've been slowly opening them up day-by-day and have just been MIA for some reason and haven't posted the other reveals. ;_; But it's my birthday now so I decided to open all of them up and omigoshhh. (Also, sorry these photos are decidedly less awesome since I lent my fancy DSLR to a friend and my camera phone is decided less awesome. )&lt; google I thought you updated the driver for it too grr)

I pulled off all the beautiful wrapping of the other items before I took a picture but ;_; Here is everything other than the other polishes (which I hadn't opened yet!!)





Boscia pore perfection mask -- omigosh so excited to try this &lt;33 Goodness knows my pores need it. And aaaaahh the josie maran set ;;; I wanted to pick one up on Black Friday, but they sold our pretty quickly and this will be soooo useful when I have to go to China next month. I was just thinking about what to pack so I could keep doing my nails and ajsd;klajfd perfect

I'd say more about the chocolate but my mouth is full of them. Soo_oooooo_. And eeeeeeh I've heard so many good things about the elf lip exfoliator but I could never find one so thank you so much for sending it my way. And _how did you know I needed a new nail file_?! I've been putting it for like a month now, so thank you soooo much. You must be a mind-reader! Either that or Santa told you what I wanted... I hope he only said good things about me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Soooo purple box:





L'Oreal Paparazzi Pleaser aaaah so excited for this. I mentioned wanting to try this brand, and you couldn't have picked a more perfect polish for me. You couldn't have picked a more perfect and elegant colour for me to start out with!!!

Next up is the big green box and there were even more goodies inside:





How absolutely freakin' cute are these minis &gt;.&lt; Definitely good for the wanderlust traveloholic that I am.









(wow my camera is really bad here and I tried so many times to take a better picture and just eventually gave up)

The other three polishes in the green box are Zoya Giovanna, OPI Tomorrow Never Dies, and Formula X Ignition. Uwaaah, Giovanna is such a beautiful and festive green that's perfect for the holiday season. OPI TND has been on my wishlist _forever _and aaaaahhhh so insanely gorgeous in person. I've also been lusting after FormX so badly and how did you pick the absolute perfect one for me to start off with!? ugh Ignition is such a beautiful, classy purple and I really have nothing like it in my entire purple collection.

Here again are all the polishes @latinafeminista got for me:





I put the two festive zoyas together. LOL I'M HAVING SUCH A DELIGHTFULLY PURPLE CHRISTMAS THIS YEARRR

And since it was the only way I managed to get a good picture, all of them in the beautiful boxes she sent me: 





and the extra goodies she sent my way (including the absolutely gorgeous and perfect card again!)





Thank you again so so so much for making this SS exchange for me and making my birthday absolutely wonderful. I can tell you worked really really hard to pick things out that you thought were absolutely perfect for me, and I can't express in words my gratitude. ;__; Thank you so much &lt;333
OMG!  I NEEEEED Tomorrow Never Dies right this minute!  What a fantastic haul!  Almost as perfect as my present was!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 23, 2013)

Alright, here goes

When my mail lady came today I was not expecting to receive anything but as soon as she passed me the hand-addressed flat rate box I knew exactly what it was. For a second, I considered waiting until Christmas to open it but then immediately decided against doing so. Since when am I that patient? I opened it first to see this cute little note-





Inside was a beautifully wrapped package-





After removing the wrapping paper, I saw this meticulously taped bubble wrap. She obviously put a lot of care into making sure my pretties arrived unbroken-





Under the bubble wrap lay a gorgeous Vera Bradley Cosmetic bag stuffed with goodies-









I *LOVE* Vera Bradley. I don't know if you knew that or not, dearest @jaylee78, but this was perfect for me. I literally could not stop smiling. I was not expecting this at all but I guess you can never underestimate the ladies of MUT.

In the third compartment (yes I went backwards!) were these fabulous goodies-





A super cute nail file, a set of fun false lashes, blotting papers and a sample of pore minimizer for my teenage skin, beautiful silver earrings, and Victorian flower-printed nail stickers.

The second pocket had some gorgeous polishes-





No, those 2 OPIs (mini and full size) are not the same color. No, your eyes do not deceive you, those are NARS polishes. Each color is something that I like and will wear as often as possible.

The first (and last) pocket had-





Even more gorgeous polishes and a top coat to boot! Seriously though, I was blown away by all these polishes. I am so impressed by how perfect these polishes are for me.

Everything all together-




Thank you so much @jaylee78. When I signed up for this I was expecting a few polishes and maybe a couple extras if I was lucky. Never in my wildest dreams would I have imagined a gift so generous. I love every single thing that you gave me. Thank you again.


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you so much to Susan from MT.  She just secret santa ninjaed me.  She gave me the most delicious werthers candy with apple filling that my little ones gobbled up so quick.  She also gave me three incredible polishes, one a beautiful orange red glitter by Julie, one is the color unpredictable by china glaze, and one is a homemade mix that is a shade that reminds me of orange sherbert push up pops.  I love all three, but the homemade one is my favorite, I love orange.  Thank you so very much from the bottom of my heart for this surprise.  It was a great pick me up to help through hard times.  I hope you have a very merry Christmas as you have made mine a little brighter.  Thank you.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 23, 2013)

First of all, I think my Secret Santa, @Sakura83 deserves a gold medal for enduring my childlike impatience and the "isithereyetisithereyets" due to the incompentence of the Post Office, which may be overrun with zombies after all.

Secondly, while all of the Santas are awesome, mine is the awesomest (is that even a word? Nope? Good, it is now.)

Look at this beautifully wrapped goodness, too pretty to open. And wax seals! I'm a sucker for touches like those, and purple! The nerd in me was thinking that from a distance the silver paper almost looked Gallifreyan. I didn't get a picture of the ribbon and tissue containing these. I tried lifting it all out of the box to take a picture and the boxes had other ideas.





And then I opened the card. And promptly turned emotional when I saw what was inside. A dragon, all for me... and the Tardis?? *cue lots of squeeing* This is the best card I've received and such beautiful artwork! And it's all mine, the purple dragon and a purple Tardis. *even more squeeing* At this point it didn't matter what was in those packages because this card. Just look at it!



 
Look at that wax seal, I'm in love.



 
Why yes my inner magpie made an appearance and carefully removed the ribbons to keep for future use. Those seals will make cute little ornaments.



 
And everything unwrapped:



 
I especially love the handwritten card explaining why you picked each item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a lovely touch, personalized and thoughtful. Everything is perfect and is so me and I feel like you should be someone I know personally who knows what I love because all of these are things that I would expect from people I know in Real Life.

I've been in Ulta a few times recently, and kept eyeing the Mariah Carey set, but I could never pull the trigger and buy it for myself - I was too busy gift shopping to justify buying it. Side note: that red isn't too dark for me, it's the perfect color to layer with glitter over top. (says the person currently wearing an extremely dark green holo, the green in the pic above).

Even weirder of a coincidence was everytime I needed to visit Walgreens to pick something up in the past couple of weeks, I'd eye the Ferrero's in the Christmas aisle, and for whatever reason, I didn't pick those up either. I kept telling myself that I'd pick some up the next time I went there, and never did. It's as if you knew I loved those too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There may be a few missing from the package now. Oops. I regret nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also a fiend for fuzzy socks, I love wearing them under my slippers in the winter. And in two of my favorite colors too! Yay!!  I, too, love glass files and keep them everywhere.

I love, love, love that bookmark! Though I don't know about the "keep calm" part come Wednesday. I adore Eleven, he reminds me of Four in many ways, and can be the perfect Madman in a Box, I already know that I'm going to be sad when he regenerates. On the flipside, I'm excited to see Peter Capaldi as the Doctor.

I'd be terrible if I didn't at least mention what polishes I received. The Rainbow Honeys are Snake Eyes and Unstealable Jewel, and the Zoyas are Zara, Carter, and Anja.

I feel sad that I'm finished sharing my amazing and awesome gift which was more than worth the wait and has left me grining from ear to ear! I appreciate the thoughtfulness and personalization of each item, and I'm touched by your generosity! This is beyond amazing and more! Thank you,so very, very much!!


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I received my package today Waiting til Tuesday to open it but after a 13 hour day it was nice to see this Thanks so much!!! Glad it got there safely!!!  I hope you like everything! =D


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First of all, I think my Secret Santa, @Sakura83 deserves a gold medal for enduring my childlike impatience and the "isithereyetisithereyets" due to the incompentence of the Post Office, which may be overrun with zombies after all.

Secondly, while all of the Santas are awesome, mine is the awesomest (is that even a word? Nope? Good, it is now.)

Look at this beautifully wrapped goodness, too pretty to open. And wax seals! I'm a sucker for touches like those, and purple! The nerd in me was thinking that from a distance the silver paper almost looked Gallifreyan. I didn't get a picture of the ribbon and tissue containing these. I tried lifting it all out of the box to take a picture and the boxes had other ideas.





And then I opened the card. And promptly turned emotional when I saw what was inside. A dragon, all for me... and the Tardis?? *cue lots of squeeing* This is the best card I've received and such beautiful artwork! And it's all mine, the purple dragon and a purple Tardis. *even more squeeing* At this point it didn't matter what was in those packages because this card. Just look at it!



 
Look at that wax seal, I'm in love.



 
Why yes my inner magpie made an appearance and carefully removed the ribbons to keep for future use. Those seals will make cute little ornaments.



 
And everything unwrapped:



 
I especially love the handwritten card explaining why you picked each item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a lovely touch, personalized and thoughtful. Everything is perfect and is so me and I feel like you should be someone I know personally who knows what I love because all of these are things that I would expect from people I know in Real Life.

I've been in Ulta a few times recently, and kept eyeing the Mariah Carey set, but I could never pull the trigger and buy it for myself - I was too busy gift shopping to justify buying it. Side note: that red isn't too dark for me, it's the perfect color to layer with glitter over top. (says the person currently wearing an extremely dark green holo, the green in the pic above).

Even weirder of a coincidence was everytime I needed to visit Walgreens to pick something up in the past couple of weeks, I'd eye the Ferrero's in the Christmas aisle, and for whatever reason, I didn't pick those up either. I kept telling myself that I'd pick some up the next time I went there, and never did. It's as if you knew I loved those too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There may be a few missing from the package now. Oops. I regret nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also a fiend for fuzzy socks, I love wearing them under my slippers in the winter. And in two of my favorite colors too! Yay!!  I, too, love glass files and keep them everywhere.

I love, love, love that bookmark! Though I don't know about the "keep calm" part come Wednesday. I adore Eleven, he reminds me of Four in many ways, and can be the perfect Madman in a Box, I already know that I'm going to be sad when he regenerates. On the flipside, I'm excited to see Peter Capaldi as the Doctor.

I'd be terrible if I didn't at least mention what polishes I received. The Rainbow Honeys are Snake Eyes and Unstealable Jewel, and the Zoyas are Zara, Carter, and Anja.

I feel sad that I'm finished sharing my amazing and awesome gift which was more than worth the wait and has left me grining from ear to ear! I appreciate the thoughtfulness and personalization of each item, and I'm touched by your generosity! This is beyond amazing and more! Thank you,so very, very much!!
See?  Good things come to those who wait, right?  I am in love with that card and those seals.  It's funny how so many people most love parts of their presents that have nothing to do with polish.


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack, I just got back from a (very long) business trip and had a giant pile of packages to sort through.

And of course, one of them is my gift from my SS @QueenJane

I feel so bad that I took forever to post this, since I assume it got here a while ago! I'm so so so sorry!!!



Spoiler



Amazingly adorable packaging!! Thank you so much for the chocolates as well! 

 



I love all the colors! I've never tried Cult Nails or Ruffian before, and I'm so glad I will get to experiment with these!! I can't wait to do some fun holiday manis with the Zoya Pixiedust. 





I love all the extras as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Not a whole lot of these chocolates are left over, they were delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Your card was also super cute; I'm so beyond grateful, you have no idea.

I really couldn't have asked for a more perfect gift! I LOVE all the colors and you've given me 2 new brands to try that I've heard great things about! (And I already love Zoya, which of course you know. But I don't have either of the colors you got for me!)

This was a serious pick-me-up after my very stressful trip.

Thank you so much!! 


 I hope that the colors are "work friendly" Enjoy and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First of all, I think my Secret Santa, @Sakura83 deserves a gold medal for enduring my childlike impatience and the "isithereyetisithereyets" due to the incompentence of the Post Office, which may be overrun with zombies after all.

Secondly, while all of the Santas are awesome, mine is the awesomest (is that even a word? Nope? Good, it is now.)

Look at this beautifully wrapped goodness, too pretty to open. And wax seals! I'm a sucker for touches like those, and purple! The nerd in me was thinking that from a distance the silver paper almost looked Gallifreyan. I didn't get a picture of the ribbon and tissue containing these. I tried lifting it all out of the box to take a picture and the boxes had other ideas.





And then I opened the card. And promptly turned emotional when I saw what was inside. A dragon, all for me... and the Tardis?? *cue lots of squeeing* This is the best card I've received and such beautiful artwork! And it's all mine, the purple dragon and a purple Tardis. *even more squeeing* At this point it didn't matter what was in those packages because this card. Just look at it!



 
Look at that wax seal, I'm in love.



 
Why yes my inner magpie made an appearance and carefully removed the ribbons to keep for future use. Those seals will make cute little ornaments.



 
And everything unwrapped:



 
I especially love the handwritten card explaining why you picked each item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a lovely touch, personalized and thoughtful. Everything is perfect and is so me and I feel like you should be someone I know personally who knows what I love because all of these are things that I would expect from people I know in Real Life.

I've been in Ulta a few times recently, and kept eyeing the Mariah Carey set, but I could never pull the trigger and buy it for myself - I was too busy gift shopping to justify buying it. Side note: that red isn't too dark for me, it's the perfect color to layer with glitter over top. (says the person currently wearing an extremely dark green holo, the green in the pic above).

Even weirder of a coincidence was everytime I needed to visit Walgreens to pick something up in the past couple of weeks, I'd eye the Ferrero's in the Christmas aisle, and for whatever reason, I didn't pick those up either. I kept telling myself that I'd pick some up the next time I went there, and never did. It's as if you knew I loved those too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There may be a few missing from the package now. Oops. I regret nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also a fiend for fuzzy socks, I love wearing them under my slippers in the winter. And in two of my favorite colors too! Yay!!  I, too, love glass files and keep them everywhere.

I love, love, love that bookmark! Though I don't know about the "keep calm" part come Wednesday. I adore Eleven, he reminds me of Four in many ways, and can be the perfect Madman in a Box, I already know that I'm going to be sad when he regenerates. On the flipside, I'm excited to see Peter Capaldi as the Doctor.

I'd be terrible if I didn't at least mention what polishes I received. The Rainbow Honeys are Snake Eyes and Unstealable Jewel, and the Zoyas are Zara, Carter, and Anja.

I feel sad that I'm finished sharing my amazing and awesome gift which was more than worth the wait and has left me grining from ear to ear! I appreciate the thoughtfulness and personalization of each item, and I'm touched by your generosity! This is beyond amazing and more! Thank you,so very, very much!!
It was my pleasure to shop for you @DragonChick I'AM so thrilled it arrived to you safely! I was a total worry wort ever since it left my home. I don't want to use USPS now but maybe I'll just ship early next time, unfortunately it took a while to get my orders in too...did you know that website you mentioned where you buy your indie polish is in my state?! I'll have to try to visit them but its over an hour away from me. Anyway back to the gift, I adore purple and its my favorite color too !!! So naturally I was having too much fun putting purple everywhere even down to the card! I only started to collect the sealing stamps so this was something I will be doing to all my gifts from now on 




 I'am also glad my instincts were on point because I feel like we have very similar tastes so whenever I was out shopping, if it caught my eye and I liked it, I was buying it for you down to the chocolate (which also totally worked against me because I almost bought  2 of everything lol) 

Dr.Who, omg don't even get me started on this "WED" (*Sniffles everytime  the old doctor gets replaced) but yes! I'am excited to see how Capaldi takes on the role as the new Doctor, I like him as an actor and it would definitely be a nice change to have someone a little older to play the role. (I still miss Tennant, my personal fave)

Anyhoot! I'am super glad that you are enjoying your gift, it was so much fun shopping for you and stalking your list, faves, and getting to know you !


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry my pictures are out of order lol. My SS was FireNRice. She did an such a fabulous job with her gifts. I am getting ready to use my Emerald bing it on kit shortly. I have no nail art so this should be fun. The gold bag is so pretty with the 4 polishes inside of it. The Ciate set looks awesome also. I got 2 things I can't wait to use that I have never tried before Thanks so much for such a great gift. Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 24, 2013)

Finally getting to try the DL Mermaid's Dream polish I received from my SS @LyndaV oh my gosh i love this polish even more than I thought I would. I was afraid it wouldn't live up to how much I had been lusting after it but nope, gorgeous. This is definitely a new favorite, the mint green with the gold shimmer is just stunning.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was my pleasure to shop for you @DragonChick I'AM so thrilled it arrived to you safely! I was a total worry wort ever since it left my home. I don't want to use USPS now but maybe I'll just ship early next time, unfortunately it took a while to get my orders in too...did you know that website you mentioned where you buy your indie polish is in my state?! I'll have to try to visit them but its over an hour away from me. Anyway back to the gift, I adore purple and its my favorite color too !!! So naturally I was having too much fun putting purple everywhere even down to the card! I only started to collect the sealing stamps so this was something I will be doing to all my gifts from now on 



 I'am also glad my instincts were on point because I feel like we have very similar tastes so whenever I was out shopping, if it caught my eye and I liked it, I was buying it for you down to the chocolate (which also totally worked against me because I almost bought  2 of everything lol) 

Dr.Who, omg don't even get me started on this "WED" (*Sniffles everytime  the old doctor gets replaced) but yes! I'am excited to see how Capaldi takes on the role as the new Doctor, I like him as an actor and it would definitely be a nice change to have someone a little older to play the role. (I still miss Tennant, my personal fave)

Anyhoot! I'am super glad that you are enjoying your gift, it was so much fun shopping for you and stalking your list, faves, and getting to know you !

I love being an evil influence! I can't remember if Llarowe has an actual storefront or not, but the site is trouble!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As is Rainbow Honey's site. I can't remember where I first saw that site, but I'm glad I did.

I'm still amused by the fact the new Doctor was in Doctor Who (Fires of Pompeii) long before he he was a Doctor.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm so sad. I checked the shipping today, and stupid UPS changed the scheduled delivery to Dec 30! At least it fully cleared customs today. Boo, I was looking forward to opening it today.


----------



## FireNRice (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  











 
Sorry my pictures are out of order lol. My SS was FireNRice. She did an such a fabulous job with her gifts. I am getting ready to use my Emerald bing it on kit shortly. I have no nail art so this should be fun. The gold bag is so pretty with the 4 polishes inside of it. The Ciate set looks awesome also. I got 2 things I can't wait to use that I have never tried before Thanks so much for such a great gift. Merry Christmas !!!

Glad you liked everything!   I had a lot of fun shopping for you!  The minute I saw the Emerald Bling It On kit, I knew I had to get it for you!  I wish I could have gotten more CiatÃ© items for you, since that was a brand you said you wanted to try, but the selection at my local Sephora was so sparse.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!! This has been the greatest experience. I'm so glad that I participated. I hope everybody finds lots of sparkles under the tree.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays/etc.

I had so much fun participating in this Secret Santa. I'm really glad I decided to join in and I'm kicking myself for not participating in the past now! I hope everyone had a wonderful time with this gift exchange, and also has a wonderful time doing whatever you choose to do during these holidays!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so sad. I checked the shipping today, and stupid UPS changed the scheduled delivery to Dec 30! At least it fully cleared customs today. Boo, I was looking forward to opening it today.

Figures.


Speaking of shipping. Hubby's Christmas gift to me and mine to my mom were to arrive via FedEx yesterday. It was scheduled for delivery at 11 AM.... And here it is almost 24 hours later and obviously no FedEx today. Thanks FedEx!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much to Susan from MT.  She just secret santa ninjaed me.  She gave me the most delicious werthers candy with apple filling that my little ones gobbled up so quick.  She also gave me three incredible polishes, one a beautiful orange red glitter by Julie, one is the color unpredictable by china glaze, and one is a homemade mix that is a shade that reminds me of orange sherbert push up pops.  I love all three, but the homemade one is my favorite, I love orange.  Thank you so very much from the bottom of my heart for this surprise.  It was a great pick me up to help through hard times.  I hope you have a very merry Christmas as you have made mine a little brighter.  Thank you.
You are so welcome!!  I'm such a ninny -- as soon as I mailed it I realized I forgot to include a card.  Sorry!  Anyway, glad you liked the polishes; they weren't much.  I called my homemade polish "Orange Juice" but your description of "orange sherbet push up pops" is WAY better.  You should be an official polish namer.  :-D  You will love the Julie G matte texture (I hope) 'cause I sure do; it's a great little company.

Thanks for posting and I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas.  Mine is great so far -- my grown son is home and that's ALL I wanted.  But Santa Hubby did give me a few other things.  Take care!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2013)

Eep! This is sitting in my draft editor because I forgot to click submit last night! I got in-person ninja'd (let's pretend that's a thing) by @DragonChick when we met up for me to pick up the West Coast nail polish box! I thought she had accidentally left something in the bag with the box before she handed it off to me, but that turned out to not be the case.



Spoiler







TWO kinds of peppermint (I love peppermint!), Illamasqua Viridian (I love deep emerald polish even more!), nail art stickers (chevrons, zigzags, and straight lines of varying widths!), and SHARK SOCKS! And clearly because we all know who is in charge of my life:






Thank you! I've actually been eyeing both the socks and the polish but hadn't bought either yet. And now I can get a warm and fuzzy feeling whenever I look at or wear either one because someone awesome gave them to me. And zigzags and chevrons! So much potential I don't know where to start! Yay! Thanks again!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 25, 2013)

I know it's not a Secret Santa but I got ninja'd by my boyfriend's mother this year.  She normally gives me awesome gifts but she knew how much I got into nails this year and she got me a package suited for this gift exchange.

I got nail wheels which I use to swatch my polishes, a ton of files including a crystal file and some small rhinestones in a whole bunch of sizes.  I don't own anything like it.  She also got me some acetone.  I was stoked because you can never have enough.  I am tickled pink she paid enough attention to my nail obsession. 

She also got me Out the Door top coat which I have never tried.  I also got China Glaze Full Spectrum, Ghoulish Glow (which I wanted but never bought) and Lubu Heels a pretty red glitter in a black base. 





My other gifts were amazing too but I was incredibly touched by these.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eep! This is sitting in my draft editor because I forgot to click submit last night! I got in-person ninja'd (let's pretend that's a thing) by @DragonChick when we met up for me to pick up the West Coast nail polish box! I thought she had accidentally left something in the bag with the box before she handed it off to me, but that turned out to not be the case. 




TWO kinds of peppermint (I love peppermint!), Illamasqua Viridian (I love deep emerald polish even more!), nail art stickers (chevrons, zigzags, and straight lines of varying widths!), and SHARK SOCKS!

And clearly because we all know who is in charge of my life:



Thank you! I've actually been eyeing both the socks and the polish but hadn't bought either yet. And now I can get a warm and fuzzy feeling whenever I look at or wear either one because someone awesome gave them to me. And zigzags and chevrons! So much potential I don't know where to start! Yay! Thanks again! OMG those are the most amazing socks ever.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eep! This is sitting in my draft editor because I forgot to click submit last night! I got in-person ninja'd (let's pretend that's a thing) by @DragonChick when we met up for me to pick up the West Coast nail polish box! I thought she had accidentally left something in the bag with the box before she handed it off to me, but that turned out to not be the case. 




TWO kinds of peppermint (I love peppermint!), Illamasqua Viridian (I love deep emerald polish even more!), nail art stickers (chevrons, zigzags, and straight lines of varying widths!), and SHARK SOCKS!

And clearly because we all know who is in charge of my life:



Thank you! I've actually been eyeing both the socks and the polish but hadn't bought either yet. And now I can get a warm and fuzzy feeling whenever I look at or wear either one because someone awesome gave them to me. And zigzags and chevrons! So much potential I don't know where to start! Yay! Thanks again! I concur, best, socks, ever. Where can I get those? lol.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG those are the most amazing socks ever.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I concur, best, socks, ever. Where can I get those? lol. 
One of the greatest stores ever:  Sock Dreams.  Warning:  Very, *very* NSFW.  Not safe for wallets.  I can spend more money there than Sephora.  You want knee-high roller derby socks with "PUNK" and "ROCK" down the sides, tabi socks, Sriracha-print leggings, or crew socks that look like sharpened pencils, complete with erasers?  They've got you covered.

ETA basic law of socks:  If you see awesome socks on someone and want to know where they got them, Sock Dreams should be your very first stop.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone here heard of littlemissmatched for cute socks? Here's a link: http://littlemissmatched.com/ They have kid sized and adult sized mismatched cute socks in all sorts of styles. My personal favorite set that I have gotten from them are my 12 days of Christmas knee highs (http://littlemissmatched.com/products/12-days-christmas-knee-high-gift-set). O.K. Enabling complete.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

One of the greatest stores ever:  Sock Dreams.  Warning:  Very, *very* NSFW.  Not safe for wallets.  I can spend more money there than Sephora.  You want knee-high roller derby socks with "PUNK" and "ROCK" down the sides, tabi socks, Sriracha-print leggings, or crew socks that look like sharpened pencils, complete with erasers?  They've got you covered.

ETA basic law of socks:  If you see awesome socks on someone and want to know where they got them, Sock Dreams should be your very first stop.

Yep!! I can not say enough good things about Sock Dreams. They also have arm warmers and leg warmers and gloves and the most eclectic selection of socks ever. But tell your wallet not to cry when you make it to the checkout process!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eep! This is sitting in my draft editor because I forgot to click submit last night! I got in-person ninja'd (let's pretend that's a thing) by @DragonChick when we met up for me to pick up the West Coast nail polish box! I thought she had accidentally left something in the bag with the box before she handed it off to me, but that turned out to not be the case. 




TWO kinds of peppermint (I love peppermint!), Illamasqua Viridian (I love deep emerald polish even more!), nail art stickers (chevrons, zigzags, and straight lines of varying widths!), and SHARK SOCKS!

And clearly because we all know who is in charge of my life:



Thank you! I've actually been eyeing both the socks and the polish but hadn't bought either yet. And now I can get a warm and fuzzy feeling whenever I look at or wear either one because someone awesome gave them to me. And zigzags and chevrons! So much potential I don't know where to start! Yay! Thanks again! 
Tee hee. I'm glad you loved everything!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post a list of names of people who I show haven't received their gifts as of yet - please keep in mind that I could have easily missed your post saying you got your package!  If you have received it, please post back saying you got it.  If you haven't gotten it yet, please either post in this thread or PM me, and I'll do my best to find out what's going on!

(Also, I do show that some of these packages are en route, but not yet delivered.  I'm posting them anyway, just to make it didn't get delivered while I wasn't looking!)

wrkreads

makeitupasigo

LyndaV

kawaiimeows

DragonChick

FunAtTheCircus

And of these six, I only show two with absolutely no shipping/tracking info.  Not bad, but I want to make sure I have everyone present and accounted for!
Also, if I somehow have you marked down as "delivered", but you haven't gotten a gift, please let me know!  

I didn't receive anything and PM'ed you two days ago.  Thanks!!  (Susan S.)


----------



## Christa W (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so sad. I checked the shipping today, and stupid UPS changed the scheduled delivery to Dec 30! At least it fully cleared customs today. Boo, I was looking forward to opening it today.

What I don't understand is how did it go from the 24th to the 30th?  Why can't they deliver today or tomorrow or even Saturday???  Does the mail take off the whole week up there?


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 26, 2013)

I saw a news article about UPS being completely backlogged by the holidays and weather.  The post office seems to be in normal shape though.  I will say that I've sent a lot of packages via post office and had no problems with any of them.

Also, for my friends waiting for gloves, I'm getting back into it tonight.  I had to take time off to make a couple of hats for the girls, a hat &amp; mittens set for my niece and a hat for my grandbaby.  I'm starting on @DragonChick's tonight.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a news article about UPS being completely backlogged by the holidays and weather.  The post office seems to be in normal shape though.  I will say that I've sent a lot of packages via post office and had no problems with any of them.

Also, for my friends waiting for gloves, I'm getting back into it tonight.  I had to take time off to make a couple of hats for the girls, a hat &amp; mittens set for my niece and a hat for my grandbaby.  I'm starting on @DragonChick's tonight. 
LOL!  As I am reading this I look up and the advertisement on the right hand side is for the USPS.  /facepalm. 

Since it was sent UPS it took the exact amount of time they quoted to reach the boarder and get to customs.  Customs released it. Her package is sitting 4 hrs away from her as of end of day 12/23.  They up and changed the date to the following Monday.  How does that work?  Does it have to be sent in by pack mule???  It's my own Santa's fault he couldn't make it to the USPS before the closed in time to get it there by Christmas without spending the mortgage payment, however, if UPS would have told Santa that they would up and change the date for a whole week, Santa might have done something else.  He could have ordered her something else and had it delivered directly to her so she had at least something to open on Christmas.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 26, 2013)

I've read about backlogs and delays too.  Don't know if it's related but DH &amp; I hardly got any Christmas cards this year, either.  Now that I think about it we've hardly gotten any other mail this past week!  But somehow the bills always arrive.  ;-)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post a list of names of people who I show haven't received their gifts as of yet - please keep in mind that I could have easily missed your post saying you got your package!  If you have received it, please post back saying you got it.  If you haven't gotten it yet, please either post in this thread or PM me, and I'll do my best to find out what's going on!

(Also, I do show that some of these packages are en route, but not yet delivered.  I'm posting them anyway, just to make it didn't get delivered while I wasn't looking!)

wrkreads

makeitupasigo

LyndaV

kawaiimeows

DragonChick

FunAtTheCircus

And of these six, I only show two with absolutely no shipping/tracking info.  Not bad, but I want to make sure I have everyone present and accounted for!
Also, if I somehow have you marked down as "delivered", but you haven't gotten a gift, please let me know!  

I didn't receive anything and PM'ed you two days ago.  Thanks!!  (Susan S.)


PM'ed you!  Sorry it took so long!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
PM'ed you!  Sorry it took so long!
Thanks!  It is Christmas time and I'm sure you're busy.  And it's not a huge deal.  :-D


----------



## Christa W (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so sad. I checked the shipping today, and stupid UPS changed the scheduled delivery to Dec 30! At least it fully cleared customs today. Boo, I was looking forward to opening it today.
It's on the truck!!!  Delivery for today!!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's on the truck!!!  Delivery for today!! 

Yay!! So excited. I have to work today, so it will make for a great excuse to take a break and open (I work from a home office), with reveal pics of course.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay!! So excited. I have to work today, so it will make for a great excuse to take a break and open (I work from a home office), with reveal pics of course.
I am so sorry it took so long.  They told me Santa it would be there before Christmas.  I am so nervous though.  Did anyone else get reveal anxiety???


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL!  As I am reading this I look up and the advertisement on the right hand side is for the USPS.  /facepalm. 

Since it was sent UPS it took the exact amount of time they quoted to reach the boarder and get to customs.  Customs released it. Her package is sitting 4 hrs away from her as of end of day 12/23.  They up and changed the date to the following Monday.  How does that work?  Does it have to be sent in *by pack mule*???  It's my own Santa's fault he couldn't make it to the USPS before the closed in time to get it there by Christmas without spending the mortgage payment, however, if UPS would have told Santa that they would up and change the date for a whole week, Santa might have done something else.  He could have ordered her something else and had it delivered directly to her so she had at least something to open on Christmas.

Since it had to cross to the island, I'm pretty sure they had to locate a killer whale or seal to strap it to, not a pack mule, lol.

If they had to find the baby seal we saw at the beach this summer, that could explain it.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Since it had to cross to the island, I'm pretty sure they had to locate a killer whale or seal to strap it to, not a pack mule, lol.

If they had to find the baby seal we saw at the beach this summer, that could explain it.




OMG how cute!!!

I was wondering how amazing it was up there and this pretty much says it all!


----------



## StickyLips (Dec 27, 2013)

I had the BEST Secret Santa EVER! Thank you, @DonnaD. I got the most beautiful handmade gloves I'd ever seen. They are black with beautiful buttons and fingerless so they make using those tech gadgets easy. I am blown away by the care and thoughtfulness that went into putting together my gift. Here is a list of my goodies: Black handmade gloves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) A trio of Deborah Lippmann nail polishes - she's always a woman (My Prerogative, Putty in Your Hands, and Raspberry Beret (all very beautiful) SolarOil - my favorite cuticle oil Handcrafted Nail Polish by Laura Garret - it's a beautiful black with multi colored glitter specks and includes an attached keychain (now that is thoughtful) It came in a cute little green sache and there was a smarties candy pack tucked inside (adorable packaging). L'Oreal EverStyle strong hold styling spray - perfect because I always use spray The entire box contained a lovely smell from a Yankee Candle tart in the scent of Midnight Jasmine - beautiful scent and what a lovely idea to include it in the box. It made the whole box seem so magical. DonnaD - wow. Thank You just doesn't seem enough. Please know that this was one of my most favorite gifts this year! Blessings to you in the New Year 2014!!!


----------



## StickyLips (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had the BEST Secret Santa EVER! Thank you, @DonnaD. I got the most beautiful handmade gloves I'd ever seen. They are black with beautiful buttons and fingerless so they make using those tech gadgets easy. I am blown away by the care and thoughtfulness that went into putting together my gift. Here is a list of my goodies:

Black handmade gloves




)
A trio of Deborah Lippmann nail polishes - she's always a woman (My Prerogative, Putty in Your Hands, and Raspberry Beret (all very beautiful)
SolarOil - my favorite cuticle oil
Handcrafted Nail Polish by Laura Garret - it's a beautiful black with multi colored glitter specks and includes an attached keychain (now that is thoughtful) It came in a cute little green sache and there was a smarties candy pack tucked inside (adorable packaging).
L'Oreal EverStyle strong hold styling spray - perfect because I always use spray
The entire box contained a lovely smell from a Yankee Candle tart in the scent of Midnight Jasmine - beautiful scent and what a lovely idea to include it in the box. It made the whole box seem so magical.

DonnaD - wow. Thank You just doesn't seem enough. Please know that this was one of my most favorite gifts this year! Blessings to you in the New Year 2014!!!


That was supposed to be a smiley!!!!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 27, 2013)

It came! Stupid UPS left the box on the step without ringing the bell or anything. I opened everything an it is awesome! I have to attend a meeting so I'll upload pics on my lunch break. Thanks so much [@]Christa W[/@]!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It came! Stupid UPS left the box on the step without ringing the bell or anything. I opened everything an it is awesome! I have to attend a meeting so I'll upload pics on my lunch break. Thanks so much @Christa W!
Never, ever using UPS for anything ever again!

Glad you liked it.  Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 27, 2013)

Time for my picture reveal:



Spoiler



Opening the box:





I'm missing a few pictures, but the first item on top of the mailbox was a postcard from sunny Florida. My SS is @Christa W, and she did a Florida beach theme. I love it, it's so fun and yet still festive. Living on a beach myself, I fully appreciate the theme, and her picks definitely helped me remember sun and fun during this gloomy grey winter. (Side note, we have sunshine today for the first time since Dec 23, so it's a great day, even before this awesomeness arrived.)

It's a mailbox! So cute! Everything was individually wrapped and stuffed into the mailbox.





Destroyed the wrapping, like normal. I have to teach my son how to do this, he is so slow and careful with unwrapping that it's painful.





My first KB Shimmer! I'm so excited about it. This is Sand in My Stocking, and it looks like such a fun mix.





Novel Nail Polish in Beach Party. I love the neon glitters.





Starrily in Sea Glass. This is a gorgeous flakie! I want to put it on right now! I missed out on the Starrily in the Dec ipsy bag, and now I'm not sad about it at all because this one is way cooler.





Winstonia stamping plate W-01. This is all sea animals, and is so cute! I don't know which one to start with.





A Santa building a sand castle ornament! Cuteness overload! Since we had to buy all new decorations this year because we didn't move any, this will be the first non-ball ornament on the tree.





Overall shot (not mentioned was the Keylime chocolate bar, which will be my afternoon snack today):





I love everything! I mentioned I wanted indie polishes, and I got some great ones to try. I love that there was a theme that was so personal to my SS. So grateful and loving everything!



Don't feel bad about the shipping issues, it was well worth the wait!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Time for my picture reveal:



Spoiler



Opening the box:





I'm missing a few pictures, but the first item on top of the mailbox was a postcard from sunny Florida. My SS is @Christa W, and she did a Florida beach theme. I love it, it's so fun and yet still festive. Living on a beach myself, I fully appreciate the theme, and her picks definitely helped me remember sun and fun during this gloomy grey winter. (Side note, we have sunshine today for the first time since Dec 23, so it's a great day, even before this awesomeness arrived.)

It's a mailbox! So cute! Everything was individually wrapped and stuffed into the mailbox.





Destroyed the wrapping, like normal. I have to teach my son how to do this, he is so slow and careful with unwrapping that it's painful.





My first KB Shimmer! I'm so excited about it. This is Sand in My Stocking, and it looks like such a fun mix.





Novel Nail Polish in Beach Party. I love the neon glitters.





Starrily in Sea Glass. This is a gorgeous flakie! I want to put it on right now! I missed out on the Starrily in the Dec ipsy bag, and now I'm not sad about it at all because this one is way cooler.





Winstonia stamping plate W-01. This is all sea animals, and is so cute! I don't know which one to start with.





A Santa building a sand castle ornament! Cuteness overload! Since we had to buy all new decorations this year because we didn't move any, this will be the first non-ball ornament on the tree.





Overall shot (not mentioned was the Keylime chocolate bar, which will be my afternoon snack today):





I love everything! I mentioned I wanted indie polishes, and I got some great ones to try. I love that there was a theme that was so personal to my SS. So grateful and loving everything!



Don't feel bad about the shipping issues, it was well worth the wait!
Beach party is a thermal BTW...


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 27, 2013)

> Beach party is a thermal BTW...


 Really!? My first thermal. I'm so trying that first then.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really!? My first thermal. I'm so trying that first then.
I remembered you mentioning you wanted to try one in the indie forum!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 27, 2013)

@DonnaD I got your gloves! Thank you, they're sooo beautiful. You must really be Santa, how did you know I love red gloves the most? And they're so warm! I have really poor circulation, but these actually warm my hands and let me use my fingers ;AA; A++ perfection

aahhhh I will take a picture later, but my internet is sooo bad right now


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 28, 2013)

Just posted this in the discussion thread, but thought it should be in here too!:

And with these last few reveals, I can now declare that the Secret Santa For Nails 2013 was an ABSOLUTE SUCCESS!  All official presents are accounted for, and I hear there are still some Ninja Santa gifts going out!  I can't say enough amazing things about all of you.  What a wonderful group!  I really look forward to doing this again next year, and I encourage you to join the Pen Pal or Traveling Journal threads if you want the magic to continue!  

And without further ado, here is the list of matchups!  The column on the left is the Santa, and the column on the right is the corresponding Santee.
 

Christa W wrkreads  luckyme502 utgal2004 trekkersangel tulosai utgal2004 trekkersangel Animezing thebeverley3 peridotcricket tgooberbutt jennm149 STLSportsgirl13 DonnaD StickyLips Momma4 slbd QueenJane secrethoarder Pollysmom Sakura83 Lily V QueenJane tgooberbutt puppymomofthree alterkate Pollysmom Donna529 peridotcricket wrkreads meaganola tulosai nikkimouse STLSportsgirl13 nicepenguins kawaiimeows Momma4 secrethoarder NittanyLionGrrl jaylee78 makeitupasigo lemony007 magicalmom Alexia561 LyndaV makeitupasigo luckyme502 thebeverley3 Lolo22 slbd Lily V meaganola lemony007 latinafeminista Kyuu jac13 latinafeminista LyndaV kawaiimeows Lolo22 jennm149  StickyLips jaylee78 AmandaWarwick jac13 DragonChick FrostKitty FrostKitty FireNRice Sakura83 DragonChick Kyuu DonnaD FireNRice Donna529 puppymomofthree Christa W nicepenguins chelsealady chelsealady bluelion nikkimouse Animezing NittanyLionGRRL AmandaWarwick magicalmom alterkate bluelion Alexia561


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 28, 2013)

Posting my thank you manis for [@]thebeverley3[/@]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having so much fun with everything! Thanks again!! This was a great experience!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 29, 2013)

@DonnaD's gloves for me!!

Accidentally super christmasy because I felt like painting my nails BL jack the lad _after_ Christmas, and aaah they're so pretty with the gloves. (ignore the tipewear. I was using Julep's Freedom TC which always gives me tipwear after like 12 hours &gt;__&gt





sooooo beautiful, thank you. Genuinely, red gloves are my favourite! They're always my first pick when I buy new gloves (which I do like twice a winter because I lose so many of them u____U) these will be cherished and not lost because i'm going to also wear them inside when I code. I have such poor circulation my life is full of tears becaues I'm always cold and these are a boon to me actually needing to use my fingers and be on the computer


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just wanted to post a few "thank you" manis. (Is that a thing? I'm making it a thing). The first one I'm wearing right now, on most nails I have LA Colors' Sparkling Diamonds over NARS' Disco Inferno (from my Nail Santa @lemony007 ) and on my accent nail I have Enchanted Polish's Daydream Surprise over Nails Inc's St James Park (from Ninja Santa @Donna529 ) and I can't stop staring at my nails!!! Thank you ladies!





And the second manicure is WnW by Fergie's Tonight's Gonna Be A Good Night over Butter London's Wallis. Both polishes from lemony007!





And I dream up new manis every day!



 Those are gorgeous!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Posting my thank you manis for [@]thebeverley3[/@]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having so much fun with everything! Thanks again!! This was a great experience!


 Love, love, love!!! So beautiful. Glad you are enjoying everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Dec 29, 2013)

> @DonnaD 's gloves for me!! Accidentally super christmasy because I felt like painting my nails BL jack the ladÂ _after_Â Christmas, and aaah they're so pretty with the gloves. (ignore the tipewear. I was using Julep's Freedom TC which always gives me tipwear after like 12 hours &gt;__&gt
> 
> sooooo beautiful, thank you. Genuinely, red gloves are my favourite! They're always my first pick when I buy new gloves (which I do like twice a winter because I lose so many of them u____U) these will be cherished and not lost because i'm going to also wear them inside when I code. I have such poor circulation my life is full of tears becaues I'm always cold and these are a boon to me actually needing to use my fingers and be on the computer


 Those are beautiful gloves in a perfect shade of red &amp; your nails are so pretty!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 30, 2013)

I posted in the Nails You're Wearing thread, but wanted to post a thank you mani here too:





This is Beach Party by Novel Nail Polish - part of my gift from @Christa W. My first thermal! Index and middle are warm and my ring and pinkie are cold.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great gifts! Cant wait to see day 4!
Thanks all



 you are awesome!! I can't wait to start seeing other people's gifts too!

For day 4 I got a Julep base coat and quick dry topcoat! The timing of the base coat is very good- I am almost out of my go-to base coat- and the timing of the top coat is actually good too- I recently got a Seche vite to replace another top coat, but honestly, it dries tooooo fast for me- I don't know how you ladies get it done.  So I am super super pumped to try these!!! Thanks again Santa









Nice!  I am so far behind on these post have to catch up see what everyone got.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Omg!! I got ninja santa-ed by my own Santa! A mysterious box showed up and for once I was not expecting any packages lol. Inside was this!!!!!



A beautiful card and gasp!!!!! Illamasque Speckle from [@]jennm149[/@]!!!! I've had naked nails for a few days because nothing was calling out to me and as soon as I opened this it was on my nails in less than 30 minutes! Purple is my favorite color and I have wanted a speckle polish forever. What a cool surprise!! I can't stop staring at my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much Jenn, what a sweet and generous surprise!! No flash:



Flash:


----------



## tulosai (Jan 2, 2014)

So I am finally catching up on this thread and I have a ridiculously huge smile on my face!!

so much warm santa-y goodness


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 2, 2014)

This is Julep's Zelda which is one of the polishes my secret Santa have me.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I opened one gift tonight...





My first Essie polish in my collection! In The Cabana, from the 2013 Resort Collection.

Wow! LOVE it. The funniest thing is that I actually have had the mini set sitting in my Amazon cart for a few weeks. I had been looking at Essie colors, because I live pastel shades. This is such a pretty color.

I agree with your card... We have very similar tastes! Wow. Excited for the rest, but I think I am going to save for now.




Cute blue!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I should be getting ready for work, but I had to open another this morning...

In The Mood - Ditsy - Hot Pink to Light Pink Thermal ...

WOW! SOOO excited. I had never heard of that brand. And, I really wanted Thermals!!!

Thank you!












Thats a pretty color!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I should be getting ready for work, but I had to open another this morning...

In The Mood - Ditsy - Hot Pink to Light Pink Thermal ...

WOW! SOOO excited. I had never heard of that brand. And, I really wanted Thermals!!!

Thank you!












Thats a pretty color!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is Julep's Zelda which is one of the polishes my secret Santa have me.
Oooh! That is so pretty! I'm so glad you like it


----------



## nikkimouse (Jan 4, 2014)

not only did i have an amazing secret santa but i also had an amazing santee.  today in the mail I got a thank you / birthday present from my santee @Animezing    she is so amazing it is alrealy in her name!!!!

here was the thank you part of my package













2 DL polishes a super cute guess bag a nails inc polish and a really pretty lip gloss!!!!!




and here was my birthday gift!!!!









A naked 3 palette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've been jonesing lusting craving  wanting this palette since i saw it.  I love the other 2 naked palette but they just were not my colors. this one is pink!!!!!! my first naked palette!!! I love it so much.
thank you thank you thank you so much @Animezing for being a wonderful santee and an awesome new friend these gifts are more then i could ever ask for!!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 4, 2014)

I am officially done with the mittens the last few of you asked for.  I have to get them in the mail sometime this week.  I'm posting this in the pen pal thread too...I don't know if all my people are over there.


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am officially done with the mittens the last few of you asked for.  I have to get them in the mail sometime this week.  I'm posting this in the pen pal thread too...I don't know if all my people are over there.

Every time I see pictures of your awesome gloves I think I need to teach myself to crochet (I can knit but never tried crocheting) just to see if I can pull them off. They look so warm and cozy.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi @Jac13 hopefully you are still reading this thread as I'm about to post my reveal! You were a great Secret Santa, I'm only sorry I couldn't post this sooner. 

The day after I posted about receiving your gift I had a major family emergency and I've been crazy occupied with that since then, this is my first chance to sit down and catch up on fun stuff, so I hope that you see this.  Below is the reveal with tons of pics and more details  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here's the beautiful package before I tore into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


 


 A really pretty card and samples of one of my FAVE Origins products



 Foot Spa Goodies! I was so excited to see this as this is something I always look at for myself but rarely purchase for whatever reason.  I've already indulged in the lovely scrub and cream and wear the slippers a bunch, so this was a perfect gift for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 My first DL! So excited to have these classic DL colors, especially the beautiful HBD glitter.  The bag is super cute as well!



 Jac13 even remembered my beloved dog child, Sherman! These have already been super useful as they make great training treats!



 


 ZOYA!!! My favorite brand ever, seriously.  And these are two polishes that I somehow don't have and are on my wishlist, so this was a homerun for me, way to go SS!!



 





@Jac13 thank you so much for your thoughtful gift.  Like everyone has said, this experience has been top notch and was a wonderful end to my first year with MUT.  Thanks for being my Secret Santa and again, I'm sorry I couldn't post this sooner! Hope you had a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi @Jac13 hopefully you are still reading this thread as I'm about to post my reveal! You were a great Secret Santa, I'm only sorry I couldn't post this sooner. 

The day after I posted about receiving your gift I had a major family emergency and I've been crazy occupied with that since then, this is my first chance to sit down and catch up on fun stuff, so I hope that you see this.  Below is the reveal with tons of pics and more details  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here's the beautiful package before I tore into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


 


 A really pretty card and samples of one of my FAVE Origins products



 Foot Spa Goodies! I was so excited to see this as this is something I always look at for myself but rarely purchase for whatever reason.  I've already indulged in the lovely scrub and cream and wear the slippers a bunch, so this was a perfect gift for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 My first DL! So excited to have these classic DL colors, especially the beautiful HBD glitter.  The bag is super cute as well!



 Jac13 even remembered my beloved dog child, Sherman! These have already been super useful as they make great training treats!



 


 ZOYA!!! My favorite brand ever, seriously.  And these are two polishes that I somehow don't have and are on my wishlist, so this was a homerun for me, way to go SS!!



 





@Jac13 thank you so much for your thoughtful gift.  Like everyone has said, this experience has been top notch and was a wonderful end to my first year with MUT.  Thanks for being my Secret Santa and again, I'm sorry I couldn't post this sooner! Hope you had a wonderful holiday season! 

Great gifts! And such pretty colors too!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you had a good trip! I've been slowly opening them up day-by-day and have just been MIA for some reason and haven't posted the other reveals. ;_; But it's my birthday now so I decided to open all of them up and omigoshhh. (Also, sorry these photos are decidedly less awesome since I lent my fancy DSLR to a friend and my camera phone is decided less awesome. )&lt; google I thought you updated the driver for it too grr)

I pulled off all the beautiful wrapping of the other items before I took a picture but ;_; Here is everything other than the other polishes (which I hadn't opened yet!!)





Boscia pore perfection mask -- omigosh so excited to try this &lt;33 Goodness knows my pores need it. And aaaaahh the josie maran set ;;; I wanted to pick one up on Black Friday, but they sold our pretty quickly and this will be soooo useful when I have to go to China next month. I was just thinking about what to pack so I could keep doing my nails and ajsd;klajfd perfect

I'd say more about the chocolate but my mouth is full of them. Soo_oooooo_. And eeeeeeh I've heard so many good things about the elf lip exfoliator but I could never find one so thank you so much for sending it my way. And _how did you know I needed a new nail file_?! I've been putting it for like a month now, so thank you soooo much. You must be a mind-reader! Either that or Santa told you what I wanted... I hope he only said good things about me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Soooo purple box:





L'Oreal Paparazzi Pleaser aaaah so excited for this. I mentioned wanting to try this brand, and you couldn't have picked a more perfect polish for me. You couldn't have picked a more perfect and elegant colour for me to start out with!!!

Next up is the big green box and there were even more goodies inside:





How absolutely freakin' cute are these minis &gt;.&lt; Definitely good for the wanderlust traveloholic that I am.









(wow my camera is really bad here and I tried so many times to take a better picture and just eventually gave up)

The other three polishes in the green box are Zoya Giovanna, OPI Tomorrow Never Dies, and Formula X Ignition. Uwaaah, Giovanna is such a beautiful and festive green that's perfect for the holiday season. OPI TND has been on my wishlist _forever _and aaaaahhhh so insanely gorgeous in person. I've also been lusting after FormX so badly and how did you pick the absolute perfect one for me to start off with!? ugh Ignition is such a beautiful, classy purple and I really have nothing like it in my entire purple collection.

Here again are all the polishes @latinafeminista got for me:





I put the two festive zoyas together. LOL I'M HAVING SUCH A DELIGHTFULLY PURPLE CHRISTMAS THIS YEARRR

And since it was the only way I managed to get a good picture, all of them in the beautiful boxes she sent me: 





and the extra goodies she sent my way (including the absolutely gorgeous and perfect card again!)





Thank you again so so so much for making this SS exchange for me and making my birthday absolutely wonderful. I can tell you worked really really hard to pick things out that you thought were absolutely perfect for me, and I can't express in words my gratitude. ;__; Thank you so much &lt;333
@Kyuu I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed the rest of your gift, I had the best time shopping for you and it will probably take a while until I'm not thinking of things to pick up for you while I'm out shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I hope you did have a delightfully purple Xmas and a fabulous new year.  In regards to the purple, it's my favorite color as well and I just couldn't help myself and got you a ton! That formula x ignition color was the first formula x I tried, at a Sephora Rouge event at Tysons that I went to last year.  It's such a gorgeous shade and the mani lasted almost two weeks which was amazing.  I still need to get myself that base and top coat from that line.  

Lastly, I wanted to say thank you for your amazing thank you gift.  It was totally unnecessary but such a sweet thought and I loved everything you sent.  I'll be posting a thank you mani shortly.  I'm also sorry this response is coming so late, I've been dealing with a family emergency the past two weeks and I've been major stressed and not able to be on MUT.  Thank goodness for being back though!  Let me know if you ever want to get together!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great gifts! And such pretty colors too! 




Yes, I loved how the colors were so diverse! @Jac13 was a great SS!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I should be getting ready for work, but I had to open another this morning...

In The Mood - Ditsy - Hot Pink to Light Pink Thermal ...

WOW! SOOO excited. I had never heard of that brand. And, I really wanted Thermals!!!

Thank you!










So pretty and its a thermal too!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG!!!! My SS nails is tgooberbutt who spoiled me like crazy!!! I feel so lucky to have had such a fantastic Santa! I wish I could post a pictue of all m goodies now, but I promise to post one when I get to work tomorrow! I will say that I am wearing my Jouer gloss, eating my Chuao, and planning which polish (out of FIVE) and which topcoat (out of THREE) to use!!!! You are so wonderful!!! Thank you so much!!!




She was my regular SS and she has definitely spoiled me, she is awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's funny because... I am totally the girl that looks at all the spoiler threads for my subscription boxes. And, I am really bad at keeping secrets. And, I hate surprises. So, this is definitely not like me. Haha.

But, for some reason, it's giving me something to look forward to this week. I have had such craziness at work. I opened another one when I got home tonight. I think I am just going to continue opening slowly, but I am betting I will be done this weekend.

Tonight's pretty: Goose Creek Apple Cider Candle





I LOVED the hand written tag. I have never tried this brand before, so this is excellent. Love the scent! I actually have apple cider in my fridge right now. It's one of my favorite fall treats. Yum! And, as my wish list said, I love candles.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To my surprise, I received a package in the mail yesterday. I don't normally get anything but bills so this was truly exciting! However, I was running late for work so I didn't have a chance to open it until afterwards.

My favorite part was the outside of the box and how the card was embedded into it!! However I can't show that so I'll move on.






At first I thought you had sent me a pair of earrings which totally caught me off guard. I thought you may have made a mistake when wrapping. Lol! Soon enough I realized they were just apart of the beautiful little ribbon holding a lovely new bottle in its wrapping. When I opened it I felt a pure and simple joy. Not because I got a gift but rather because someone put a lot of thought and effort into it all. Thank you. 


You're so bad! Lol. I should send you some polish named after coal! You're too sweet Donna. I truly appreciate the gift and especially the card. I'll turn a blind eye and pretend I don't know how much you spent but you really shouldn't have.





Thank you again from the bottom of my heart. I never would have imagined I'd become apart of such a loving and supportive community.

I don't even know which to start with. I'm especially curious about the bottom three of the Nails Inc. When I saw the Butter London I was instantly reminded of wine. Love the color hate the taste. So I bought some bourbon whiskey to go with my mani night (Day off yay!).





You're killing me Donna. &lt;3

I wish I had participated now. I feel so bad not having even been apart of this and receiving something. I tried posting here earlier but there was no button to quote and no place to reply. It turns out the mobile version doesn't show you the pop-up that tells you this is part of a group you need to join to be able to post in.

Thank you again Donna. I know where you live now. I will have my gift revenge!



That's a wonderful surprise!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I had the worst morning... No alarm set, overslept a bit. And, my hair dryer blew up half-way drying my hair.

So, I opened a few more SS gifts to cheer myself up. Yay!

I love this Sephora perfect pair mini duo. What a cute color combination! Awesome.

I actually don't own any Sephora OPI really. So, I am also looking forward to trying this brand. Yay!
Cute colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





And, what's better than one Mood / Thermal polish... *THREE*?!?!

In addition to a Ditsy, I am also the proud owner of Envious and Blissful.

WOW!!!









I am just so spoiled at this point.
Nice, those are great colors.


----------



## Animezing (Jan 6, 2014)

> not only did i have an amazing secret santa but i also had an amazing santee.Â  today in the mail I got a thank you / birthday present from my santee @Animezing Â Â Â  she is so amazing it is alrealy in her name!!!! here was the thank you part of my package
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! thank you gifts
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! thank you gifts



and here was my birthday gift!!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Birthday Time!!!!





 

 A naked 3 palette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Â  I've been jonesing lusting cravingÂ  wanting this palette since i saw it.Â  I love the other 2 naked palette but they just were not my colors. this one is pink!!!!!! my first naked palette!!! I love it so much.

thank you thank you thank you so much @Animezing for being a wonderful santee and an awesome new friend these gifts are more then i could ever ask for!!!!Â  YAY! You got it! I'm glad you liked everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for being an wonderful friend, you truly are the sweetest!Â


----------

